# Heal du Noob! Los mehr DPS! usw



## THE-O (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all,

Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...

MFG Konchi


----------



## Gias (16. Januar 2009)

"Freundlichkeit??? Was ist das?"

Warum ich es genohmen habe? Weil ich es lustig fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal, wer nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, wird ignoriert -alles kein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (16. Januar 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> "Freundlichkeit??? Was ist das?"
> 
> Warum ich es genohmen habe? Weil ich es lustig fand
> 
> ...



Du masst dir das ja einfach^^ aber es ist echt schlimm geworden...


----------



## wlfbck (16. Januar 2009)

die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw. und encounter scheitern eig nur an sowas oder einer schlechten gruppenzusammenstellung.
kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (16. Januar 2009)

klar , denken jetz alle sie wären voll die Pro's weil sie den content clear haben , Sartharion mit 3 adds aber noch nie gesehen , aber hauptsache große töne spucken , ist das selbe wie RL Status = Dickes Haus = überlegen anderer = großkotzig , arrogant , unfreundlich


----------



## Tron. (16. Januar 2009)

...ist leider wahr , kommt schon selten vor dass mich mal jemand höfflich darum bittet ihm mal ein Portal in irgendeine Stadt oder eine unzahl an Nahrung zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (16. Januar 2009)

mir fehlt die antwort * so wie immer * oder sowas in der art.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Januar 2009)

wieviele themen noch.........

langsam reicht es.


----------



## Rockter (16. Januar 2009)

> so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht.



^^ist schon seid Classic so , leider


----------



## Messerstich (16. Januar 2009)

Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.


----------



## mister.G (16. Januar 2009)

Man muss halt nach ner Zeit damit abfinden. Nach den ersten Wortwechseln  merkt man ja schließlich ob man sich versteht oder nicht. Die Freundeslisten füllen sich ja mit der Zeit immer weiter auf, und nach ner Zeit verzichtet man halt etwas im Öffentlichen Channel zu fragen oder mit völlig unbekannten Spielern in inis zu gehen. So etwas wird sich bestimmt bessern, da ja manche auch mit der Zeit dazulernen wie man sich verhalten sollte.


----------



## Shika87 (16. Januar 2009)

Uhhhh Casual's Enrage. 

Was nehmt ihr euch das zu herzen. Als ob es wichtig ist was Randoms von euch denken und wenn es Gildenintern ist, hat es seine Gründe oder der jenige ist einfach ein Depp.


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Ich geh gerne mit Casuals, meistens sind Fremde nämlich Freunde die man noch ned kennt. Aber in WoW ist der Umgangston meistens schon recht böse. Aber da ich Heilerin bin kann ich das ganz einfach regulieren: "Sei leise oder ihr sucht euch jemand anders zum heilen" (Bei uns auf dem Server gibts kaum Heiler, die Random gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## THE-O (16. Januar 2009)

Aber ihr scheind das auch schon zu kennen.... wenn man sich so die abstimmung anschaut, geht das schon ins extreme finde ich...


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Aber ihr scheind das auch schon zu kennen.... wenn man sich so die abstimmung anschaut, geht das schon ins extreme finde ich...


Naja, dass die Leute seit Vanilla immer unfreundlicher wurden ist ja schon längers bekannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Aber ihr scheind das auch schon zu kennen.... wenn man sich so die abstimmung anschaut, geht das schon ins extreme finde ich...



du hast sie erstellt, also lebe auch damit....


----------



## Torason (16. Januar 2009)

Epic macht arrogant? 

Würd ich nicht sagen.

Arrogant weil Nax clear?

Würd ich auch nicht sagen.




In meinen augen liegt es an etwas anderen: Das Spiel gibt es einfach zu lang (nicht das ich will das es verschwindet, nicht falsch verstehen^^) und viele wollen es entweder nicht wahr haben oder sehen es schlichtweg nicht das sich die Grundversion des Spiels, sowie BC noch immer regelmäßig gut verkauft (ich muss es wissen ich verkauf das Zeug ^^). Dadurch kommen immer wieder (ja auch jetzt noch) neue Spieler hinzu die natürlich nicht großartig im Content stecken. Viele bekommen keine Hilfe von Freunden im RL und müssen erstmal lernen, so wie 2004 die Spieler, mit dem Spiel umzugehen. 

Bei ihren, vieleicht meist dümmlich wirkenden Fragen, stoßen sie dann auf scheinbar große Intolleranz, Gleichgültigkeit oder gar Gelächter und werden dementsprechend behandelt. Das wirkt natürlich sehr stark arrogant von anderen Spieler, ist aber manchmal gar nicht so gemeint. Mann kann es sich nur einfach nicht mehr vorstellen das da einer vor dem Bildschirm sitzt der das Game vieleicht erst seid einem Monat besitzt. Ich erwische mich leider auch manchmal wie ich eine patzige Antwort gebe weil ich denke "Mein gott so blöd kann man doch nicht sein". Meine Mitspieler werden mir aber sicherlich bestätigen das ich keineswegs arrogant bin, weder durch Epics noch durch irgendwelchen Content den ich schon vor anderen gesehen habe.

Auch das Spieler WotLK erst viel später erworben haben und nicht gleich zum Release kommt vor und diese Spieler hängen einfach hinterher und werden leider meist dementsprechend behandelt weil versch. Sachen schon wieder längst zur Selbstverständlichkeit und neuen Standart gezählt werden.

Natürlich darf man das nicht gutheißen und natürlich gibt es sicherlich auch Spieler die wirklich arrogant sind, aber egal in welcher größeren Gemeinschaft ich gespielt habe, egal in welcher Gruppe, egal in welcher Gilde, ich kann nicht behaupten das all diese Leute wirklich arrogant waren.

Und wenn die Umfrage hier mal hochgerechnet wird und wir uns dann die bedeutende Mehrzahl von Stimmen anschauen die sagen "Freundlichkeit hat stark abgenommen", dann frage ich mich wer sollen dann noch die unfreundlichen Spieler sein? ^^

Ich denke jeder von uns hat, wenn er nicht aufpasst, eine gewisse Arroganz an und in sich wenn er nicht aufpasst. Einfach daran denken das jeder mal klein angefangen hat und man nur dazu lernen kann. ^^ Wenn das jeder tut wird bald wieder Friede, Freude Eierkuchen sein. Oder Weltfrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (16. Januar 2009)

Es hat Vorteile Tank oder Heiler zu sein, da die ja Mangelware sind. Aber als DD muss man ein dickes Fell haben was das angeht. Aber die unfreundlichen Spieler sind glücklicherweise auch diejenigen die schnell die Gruppe wieder verlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (16. Januar 2009)

antwort "hat sich nix geändert" fehlt mir, es gab schon immer ne menge idioten , und es gab schon immer ne menge tolle leute in diesem spiel


----------



## everblue (16. Januar 2009)

Wow ist so langsam ausgeluscht, die Leute sind mit dem Game wie auch mit sich selbst unzufrieden.
Sie suchen sich ein Ventil um ihre unzufriedenheit auszulassen...und das sind nunmal die anderen Mitspieler.

Die meisten in meiner Gilde haben mittlerweile zu Warhammer gewechselt, dort ist man auf einen Server zusammen und nicht anonym, nix mit flamen im bg, denn man ist auf einen Server was natürlich dazu beiträgt sich etwas zurückzuhalten.

Werd mir wow auch nicht mehr lang antun wenn das so weiter geht und komplett nach War wechseln.

Man sieht sich im "wirklichen" Krieg...Waaaagh!!!


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Man sieht sich im "wirklichen" Krieg...Waaaagh!!!


Ab in den Nahen Osten mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (16. Januar 2009)

@everblue: ja ne bei war ist alles ganz anders, da wechseln nur die freundlichen Mitmenschen hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das mit dem "nur einem Server" will mir jetzt als argument auch nicht einleuchten, aber sei es drum. 

Ansonsten, ja die Atmoshäre ist kühler/gereizter geworden, aber das haben meine Vorposter (z.B. Torason) zum Teil mit sehr einleuchtenden Erklärungsansätzen erleutert und zum anderen, ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören, btw ich hab niemanden auf ignore


----------



## Mitzushi (16. Januar 2009)

Ich enthalte mich einer Stimme, da ich immer wieder beide Seiten antreffe.
Die unfreundlichen, sowie die freundlichen.
Deswegen kann man das nicht pauschalisieren.
Ist halt wie im echten Leben, es gibt nette Leute, aber auch Ars**löcher.
Mit diesen "wieviel DPS fährst du?"-Leuten geb ich mich erst garnicht ab und frage lieber in der Gilde/bei Bekannten, wenn ich irgendwo Hilfe brauche.


----------



## der_era (16. Januar 2009)

Also zum Topic, der Umgangston und allgemeine TOn hat so dermassen nachgelassen -.-

Heutzutage ist es echt nur noch: "Was, unter 2k dps??? zomfg ololol *Geflame rausgeschnitten* kacknoob!!!"

xxx flüstert: Du drecksb00n!!!

xxx flüstert: lol du nap

xxx ignoriert euch.

Mehr ist es nicht ^^

Greetz


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Unfreundlichkeit: (ja die höflichkeit ist in letzter Zeit drastisch gesunken)
Unfreundliche Spieler sind in meine Augen, kleine Menschen(bezieht nicht auf Körpergrösse) die im RL nicht trauen ihr Mund aufzumachen und in der Schule/Arbeitsplatz von anderen ausgelacht werden. 
Diese unfreundliche Spieler lassen ihren Frust im Internet raus und machen einen auf Obermacker weil sie das im RL nicht können ohne im Krankenhaus aufzuwachen. 
Diese Spieler fühlen sich in den eigenen Vier Wänden sicher hinter dem PC versteckt da eh keiner weiss wer die sind und wo sie wohnen und deshalb lassen sie den ganzen frust vom RL auf andere Leute im Inet aus.

Ich sehe auch wenn ich mal eine andere meinung zu etwas habe werde ich sofort beschimpft und beleidigt und es heisst sofort hör auf zu flamen mimimi usw. 
Ein beispiel ist, als ich nicht einsah warum man die WotLK CE kaufen sollte und mehr als den 2fachen Preis zu bezahlen... sofort kamen beleidigungen von überall und ich solle nicht Flamen, ich habe keine ahnung, halt deine sch**** Fresse etc..
Hat mich jemand beleidigt als ich im Gameshop meine meinung zur CE äusserte? Natürlich keiner! Wir plauderten fröhlich über WoW was erlebt hatten, was uns in Nordend erwartet usw..  da war nix mit:"halt die fresse du hast keine ahnung du kacknoob l2p.."

Es ist einfach nur feige sich hinter der IP zu verstecken und andere Leute zu beschimpfen ohne zu wissen wer diese Person ist.
Mir ist auch schonmal passiert das ich einen Spieler beleidigt habe aber der hat mich wirklich zu weissglut gebracht und ich lasse mich eigentlich nicht so schnell ärgern.

Sage nichts was du im RL wenn vor der Person stehen würdest auch nicht sagen würdest und behandle die anderen so wie auch du gerne behandelt wirst auch wenn es im RL nicht so funktioniert wie es gerne hättest, es gibt kein grund seinen frust an anderen im Inet auszulassen, es sind ja schliesslich auch Menschen mit gefühle wie du.


Mein Main ist auch Heiler und mit Randomgruppen geh ich nirgendwo hin. Mal 1-2 Randoms in der Gruppe zu haben ist nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Headsick (16. Januar 2009)

Also gefühlt wirds schlimmer, was fehlende Freundlichkeit, genauso was die DPS-Geilheit angeht. Ich hab mit BC angefangen und bin erst knapp vor dem Giganto-Nerv auch in den High-End Content gekommen (Hyal und BT). Ich glaube dass die Zugänglichkeiten erleichtert wurden und viele Casuals sogar schon den aktuellen Content clear haben können , stößt (bewusst oder unbewusst??) bei den "Pro´s" dermaßen auf ...was auch immer..., dass sie jetzt von jedem erwarten, perfekt zu funktionieren.

Bsp: letztes ein ziemlich verunglückter Versuch Ahn´Kahet Hero zu gehen mit Random. DK als Tank auch von einer bekannteren Gilde des Servers, Stats sahen ganz ok aus(ich sehe mir das Equip eigentlich nie an, werfe höchstens einen genauen Blick auf die Offensichtlichen Stats). Dk pullt alles was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen war, das ging und etwas zu schnell und leider ist dabei auch mehr als einmal der Heal umgekippt, weshalb ich dann alles versucht habe und logischerweise (<--Shadow) das heilen dann übernommen habe um den Wipe so gut es geht zu verhindern. Ist leider nur teilweise gelungen, aber ging so grad noch...naja das Ende vom Lied , der DK mault die ganze Zeit rum "fehlt Dmg" postet Recount und , oh Wunder, ich lieg bei grandiosen 1,3k (wegen dem geheile, brichts dann leider ein). Er leider sehr Erkenntnisresistent, hält an seiner überragenden These von Fehlendem Dmg uneigeschränkt fest...bla bla 2 Bosse geschafft, danach hat sich die Grp aufgelöst, er unfreundlich , ich schlechte Laune (und die anderen wohl auch)... anstatt, dass man zusammen arbeitet, kommt halt leider soetwas immer öfter zustande, und das geht mir tierisch auf den Sack.
Ich geh gern und viel Random, und ja ich finde es wird immer ätzender, was Heal/Dps und Freundlichkeit untereinander angeht... und manchmal zwinge ich mich dazu zu denken "Halt! Das ist ein Spiel. Ich bezahle echtes Geld dafür hier an dieser Stelle um meine Freizeit mit diesen Sachen zu versauen..."

Genauso wie Mages es sicherlich alle kennen:--->mach mal Wasser/Port und Kekse! Nein wird nicht akzeptiert oder mit teilw. schoon extrem unfreundlichen Reaktionen beantwortet... dabei hab ich mir angewöhnt, einfach mal einen ganzen Satz auszuformulieren mit einem Bitte und Danke zu versehen, und schon ist alles halb so schlimm.

Manche denken leider nicht über den Tellerrand, nicht hier und nicht im RL. Das Leben draussen wird ja auch immer beschi*****er , also warum sollte es Ingame nicht auch schlimmer werden!?

Seid nett zueinander, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn 

-MfG-


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> [...]


Also ich poste/schreibe grundsätzlich so und das, wie ich auch mit jemand reden würde, der direkt vor mir steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (16. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich poste/schreibe grundsätzlich so und das, wie ich auch mit jemand reden würde, der direkt vor mir steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so ist es auch richtig^^


----------



## FreyasErbin (16. Januar 2009)

/sign @ Torasin


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> so ist es auch richtig^^


Oke ich würd jetzt ned zu jemand sagen, der mich nach dem Weg fragt "Benutz Google" aber ansonsten..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (16. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich poste/schreibe grundsätzlich so und das, wie ich auch mit jemand reden würde, der direkt vor mir steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch mit Victory smiley? sehr schön, über sowas würd ich mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote/: Mehr Freundlichkeit weltweit und nicht nur World of Warcraft-weltweit


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> auch mit Victory smiley? sehr schön, über sowas würd ich mich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin ein Victory Smiley in Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (16. Januar 2009)

Den leuten gehts auch nurnoch um dps, und nich was man sonst macht^^
als shadow darfste nich mitheilen wenn heal down is. als hm darfste nich blutsauger machen bei low hp+heal down. als mage darfste nich das notschaf machen, einfach weil du dann 1,5 seks weniger dmg machen kannst -.-

2 trashmobs in nax non hc
xy: yeah erster im schaden *recount post*
nach boss /recount toggle
...
...
...
...
...
...
7: xy (980)


auch immerwieder nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is mir aber rel egal, wenn der boss liegt xD
wobei man mit 980 doch net reinsollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



Ganz ehrliche Meinung dazu? Schwachsinn.

Die Fragen gab es zu BC Zeiten schon, meistens von S1oder S2 equipten Leuten die meinten sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Sry für die Wortwahl aber ich hätte über deren Vorstellungen immer nur in den Eimer reihern können.

Ein gewisses Mass an den genannten Werten muss vorhanden sein damit man als Gruppe eine Instanz erfolgreich beenden kann, einen nicht critimmunen Tank braucht man in Hero nicht mit zu nehmen, der fällt instant um. Ein gewisses Mass an Addheal muss auch da sein um den Tank am Leben zu halten, auch ein gewisses Mass an Schaden sollte da sein damit die Mobs zügig fallen. Man kann Defizite bei einem Spieler halbwegs kompensieren wenn das Gruppenspiel stimmt. Wenn ich aber sogenannte DDs sehe die im Gesamtschaden bei 75% des Tanks liegen läuft was falsch. Jeder muss ein gewisses Mass an Leistung bringen. 

Leider ist der Umgangston ziemlich im Keller auf manchen Realms, was leider an der großen Community liegt. 10% Vollidioten von 100 fallen weniger auf als 10% Vollidioten von 10.000. Der Prozentsatz ist zwar der gleiche, aber das mehr an Vollpfosten fällt trotzdem auf. Viele nutzen die Anonymität im Spiel aus, niemand außer den GMs kann sie wirklich zur Verantwortung ziehen und das wird ausgenutzt. Wenn sie dir gegenüberstehen würden 99% dieser Spieler sich völlig anders verhalten. Das ist aber ein seit langem bekanntes Phänomen.

2 kleine Anekdoten um zu zeigen wie manche Leute ticken.

Ein Gildie fragt mich ob ich mit meinem Protpala mal fix Gun Drak einspringen kann, sie finden keinen Tank. Eingeladen worden und dort hin gedüst. Keine Begrüßung im im /p, war mir aber egal. Gebufft und los ging die Luzie, wir haben gepullt wie in Naxx, solange der Heiler 50% Mana hat geht noch eine Gruppe. auf einmal mitten in der Ini hat der Hexer Levelup auf 80. Als wir mit der Mobgruppe fertig waren geht er aus Gruppe und portet raus. Im Gruppenchannel nur Fragezeichen, ich wisper den an was das soll, meint er knochentrocken er ist jetzt 80 da geht man keine normalen Instanzen mehr, er stattet sich jetzt in Heroinis aus. Ich hab den eine Woche später nochmal gesehen in einer Heroini mit einer Randomgruppe. Er hat enorme 700 dps geliefert als Destro, obwohl er vorher rumgeblöckt hat was er für einen Mörderschaden macht, ich kam mit dem Prot auf etwa 1500. Als dann am Ende der Heiler der Gruppe Recount gepostet hat wurde vom Hexer rumgeflamt das die Daten nicht stimmen können und so weiter, dann hat er den Heiler noch beschimpft weil er den Hexer nach ein paar Blödpulls seinerseits sterben lies. Seit dieser Aktion steht er nicht nur in VanasKoS sondern auch auf meiner Ignoreliste.

Andere Aktion, ein paar Typen suchen noch alles für Naxx 25er, ich melde mich nett mit "Na, sucht ihr noch einen Protpala?". Als Antwort kam dann die Frage nach den DPS, kam mir komisch vor aber ich hab freundlich auf kanpp 1500-1700 je nach Raidbuffs hingewiesen. Darauf wurde ich angeflamt was ich mich erdreisten würde, ich nehme an das wollte er mir mit seinen Sprüchen sagen, mit so einer geringen DPS Zahl überhaupt Naxx gehen zu wollen. Ich hab ihn gefragt ob er weiß was ein Protpala überhaupt ist, er meinte nur das wäre egal Palas machen keinen Schaden. Dann hat er mich noch 2 Minuten angepflaumt was aber dank WIM im Nirwana gelandet ist. Auf einmal suchte noch jemand nach Leuten für Naxx 25er, ich mich wieder mit meinem Spruch gemeldet, der fragte nett nach den Werten, Critimmunität und hat dann gemeint in der Armory sieht es gut aus und hat mich invitet. Ich war keine 10 Sekunden in der Gruppe da wurde ich wieder rausgeschmissen. Ich wisper den an der mich eingeladen hat ob sie mich doch nicht brauchen, er meinte nur er hätte das nicht gemacht und hat mich wieder eingeladen. Ich war noch nicht ganz in der Gruppe da lese ich im Raidhat man solle mich doch rauswerfen ich würde keinen Schaden machen. Ich schau auf den Namen und erkenne den Vollpfosten von vorher. Ich schau in die Schlachtzuganzeige und sehe der Typ hat ein a und ich bin schon wieder aus der Gruppe draußen. Ich frage gerade den Typen der mich eingeladen hat ob er mich verarschen möchte. Er entschuldigt sich bei mir und fragt was da los was. Ich beschreib ihm das kurz und von ihm kommt nur ein omg zurück. Sie laden mich nochmal ein und ich schreib gleich im Raidchannel wenn sie mich nochmal kicken können sie sich einen anderen zum verarschen suchen. Mein Spazialfreund schreit schon wiedder, diesmal mit Caps man möge doch den idiotischen Pala entfernen der machen keinen Schaden. Ich stelle nochmal die Frage ob ihm klar ist was ein Prot ist und das Schaden eigentlich ziemlich irrelevant bei mir ist. Er hat dann noch die ganze Zeit rumgemault, später auch im TS, irgendwie hat er nicht verstanden das DPS bei einem Tank ziemlich zweitrangig sind. Am meisten hat er geweint weil der Schlachtzugleiter im sein a weggenommen hat. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, der Typ war in Recount nah dem Kel kill 5% vor mir. Ich hab meine Items gekriegt und er steht in VanasKoS zum Auslachen drin.

Jaja, ziemlich viel Story für die Uhrzeit. Nacht


----------



## wuschel21 (16. Januar 2009)

Naja die typen werden immer unfreundlich wurde letztens aus grp geckickt weil ic 2,2k dps gefahren habe ich schreib den an was los sei, er ignorirte mich aber schon


----------



## Wuschbämunso (16. Januar 2009)

zum vorposter mal megarofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjaja, solche vollpfosten gibbet immer wieder ^^ alleine die aussauge "weißt du überhaupt was ein prot is? egal palas machen keinen schaden." rooooofl...


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> zum vorposter mal megarofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Prot Pala kommt von einer Veränderung des Wortes Brot-Pala, was einen Bezug dazu hat, dass manche davon eben dumm wie das viel zitierte Brot sind. Ich meine wer holt sich freiwillig kräftig eins auf die Nase von so riesigen viechern wie Gruul?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Weiß kein aktuelles Beispiel bin erst 72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Edit: Doll wegen dem Post bin ich jetz in WoW gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (16. Januar 2009)

Die Freundlichkeit mancher (nicht aller) hat sehr sehr stark abgenommen. Das ist echt eine traurige Tatsache!

Alles dreht sich nur noch um "lol du Noob" "Halt die Fresse du Arsch" "Du hast doch von nix n Plan also sei still wenn sich die Pros unterhalten" usw.
Ich trauere um die Zeiten wo man noch als junger Mensch an Larps und Co teilnahm. Aber als Mutter hat man kaum noch Zeit dafür und WoW lockte mich am Abend vor den PC. Die erste Zeit dachte man, man was für geile Leute die gut drauf sind. Und ein paar Spinner gibbet überall. Und vor 2 Wochen verging mir echt die Lust fast das man fast (übertrieben) Mordrohungen bekommt, nur weil man fragt: Sagt mal, wo kann man gut Runenstoff farmen?

Ich hab ne hohe Toleranzgrenze und lach auch mal über solche Dinge, aber das was zur Zeit abgeht ist echt heavy. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach aufm falschen Server gelandet.

Leute, überdenkt mal, das auf der anderen Seite auch Menschen mit Gefühlen und Gedanken sitzen. Stellt euch mal vor, ihr steht vor ihm, würdet ihr dann auch so reden? Ich weiss ich rede bei denen die sich eh für die größten halten gegen die Wand, aber so ist es nunmal.

Freundlichkeit ist ein Fremdwort geworden. Man sollte mal wieder das Wörterbuch rausholen und es vielleicht benutzen lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Januar 2009)

die RecountPoster sind die schlimmsten.

Neulich in Naxx25 hatten wir gerade einen Platz für einen Random.
Ok DD´s findet man ja schnell^^, Nach der ersten Gruppe......

- posten von Recountdaten, des Randoms
zweite & dritte gruppe
- KEIN posten der daten
kurz vorm 1.Boss
- er postet wieder...... (er war ja platz 1 in der Liste)
Boss geht down
- er postet BossKampfdaten
bummmmmmmms.....................
Kick aus raid & NO Loot


----------



## Agrimor (16. Januar 2009)

Ich enthalte mich mal, weil in der Umfrage das Zwischendrin (es hat sich nichts verändert) fehlt.

Ich finde es sogar gut, dass mittlerweile auch DDs nach ihrer DPS (auch wenn man natürlich gezielt fragen muss, um eine verwertbare Antwort zu erhalten. Dass man beim questen weniger fährt und es Gruppenabhängig ist etc. ist ganz klar) gefragt werden. Unser "Raid" (lockeres Bündnis von nachtaktiven Leuten, die keine Profis sind aber doch gerne was erreichen wollen) hat sich mit T4 Equipp Naxx 10er erkämpft und 25er fängt die Woche an. Ob es jetzt um Randoms oder um alteingesessene Mitglieder geht: Ein bisschen wird von jedem erwartet. Bei und wird auch niemand beschimpft oder sofort gekickt aber wenn z.B. ein DD meint, mit ungesockeltem Equipp und völlig falschen Verzauberungen auftauchen zu müssen, wird er schon darauf hingewiesen, dass das so nicht geht. Ebenso auch Healer, die unbelehrbar an ihrer falschen Vorgehensweise festhalten oder schnarchnasige Tanks. 

Es ist, wenn man schwierigeren content erreichen will, halt eine Frage der Balance. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass extreme Wertegeilheit und purer Skill für schlechte Stimmung sorgen. Extreme Fehler bewirken das aber auch. Wenn man Fehler erkennt und drüber redet, läuft es meistens wesentlich besser. Wenn jemand natürlich unbelehrbar ist, hilft nur noch ein Kick (bzw. beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr mitgenommen zu werden).


----------



## Kilalot (16. Januar 2009)

Hab mir ja bis jetzt immer nur mit mehr oder weniger Belustigung die Threads hier durchgelesen, aber hier möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf zugeben;


WoWler sind nicht unfreundlicher geworden, das einzige Problem was es momentan gibt, die Contents waren zu leicht und zu schnell gecleared und zwar von so ziemlich jeder Gilde, dass das einzige womit man sich jetzt noch Abwechslung verschafffen kann, die Achievements sind.

z.B. Maly unter 5min, Sath Hardcore, Undying, Immortal, etc.....

Und für solche Achievements ist leider auch wieder ein bisschen mehr skill verlangt, so wie damals BT/MH/SW PRE-NERF!

Da muss halt jede Klasse seine TPS/DPS/healadd mitbringen weils sonst einfach nicht zu schaffen ist(vll darum auch so erstrebenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Oder seid ihr damals auch ohne Schattenresi zur Mutter gegangen, weil das Shadowresiequip nicht wichtig ist, sondern nur dass die Spieler "freundlich" sind??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, Zolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn mir jemand blöd kommt, komm ich ihm auch blöd. 

War einmal mit einem Hexer in HDB, als ich ihm sagte das es ziemlich ungeschickt ist mitten im Pull Aderlass zu zünden und er das entweder davor machen soll oder eben auf die abgezogenen Lebenspunkte einfach warten muss weil ich sofort das Aggro der Mobs gezogen habe, bekam ich einfach eine Antwort ala:
"Kennste Wayne"? Dieser Hexer bekam dann von mir die Antwort: "Kennst du tot?" und wurde nach der INI umgehend ignoriert. 

Aber es gibt auch Randoms in denen alles glatt läuft, wo man selbst nach 5 Wipes an einem Boss keinen unfreundlichen Ton hört, selten aber es gibt solche Runs.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Januar 2009)

Das war doch in WoW schon immer so. Unfreundlichkeit hat sich da nicht groß verändert oder vermehrt. Das war eigentlich damals das erste was mir aufgefallen ist das die Leute sich kaum benehmen können, und das war kurz nach release. Deshalb bin ich auch nur mit Freunden unterwegs, gehe generell NIE mit randoms irgendwohin. Lieber garnicht in eine Instanz weil grad ein Kumpel nicht da ist, als die Gefahr einzugehen das ich mir ein Random *rschloch in die Gruppe lade.


----------



## Tron. (16. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das war doch in WoW schon immer so. Unfreundlichkeit hat sich da nicht groß verändert oder vermehrt. Das war eigentlich damals das erste was mir aufgefallen ist das die Leute sich kaum benehmen können, und das war kurz nach release. Deshalb bin ich auch nur mit Freunden unterwegs, gehe generell NIE mit randoms irgendwohin. Lieber garnicht in eine Instanz weil grad ein Kumpel nicht da ist, als die Gefahr einzugehen das ich mir ein Random *rschloch in die Gruppe lade.


...jaja stimmt leider , man sollte die leute mal so richtig...Rrrrgh !!
http://www.allvatar.com/profil/index.php?p=profil


----------



## Bruti (16. Januar 2009)

hm, unfreundliche oder unhöfliche leute gab es schon immer. nur seit wotlk, so denke ich, hat sich die anzahl stark vergrößert. 

ich erlebe immer öfter wie leute ohne jegliche art von höflichkeit jmd etwas fragen.
jmd frage mal meinen kumpel mit: "hi bollwerk"
wir fanden es zwar irre komisch, jedoch hielten wir es schon für ein wenig dumm, da man sich schon ein wenig mühe beim schreiben geben könnte (ab und zu mal paar satzzeichen einbauen könnte ^^) und somit die chance erhöht, einen weiteren spieler für eine inze, etc zu bekommen ^^

na ja ich komme vom thema ab.
dass leute sagen, ob man zu schlecht heilt, zu wenig dps fährt etc, habe ich bisher paar male erlebt. wenn ich zu bc zeiten zurück gucke, war es nicht so :<


----------



## BrdDaSram (16. Januar 2009)

is mir persönlich nich aufgefallen, ich zock mit den gleichen leuten wir vor 2 jahren
und wenn ein 0815 kiddy meint er is imba kommt er eh gleich auf die /ig liste
random inis/raids hab ich seit über einem jahr nichmehr gemacht


----------



## blaupause (16. Januar 2009)

also ich denke es liegt daran, das es scheinbar auch mit grünem equip (lv80) bzw. epiq (lv70) machbar ist naxx clear zu haben. es ist dann schon *frustrierend, wenn jemand, der noch keine lv80 hero gesehen hat und 1/3 von meinem schaden macht mir die T7,5 items wegrollt. *
während mir das in heros alles noch ziemlich wurst ist, kommt da in raids schon bissle frustration auf. ich meine wenn man keine kohle für reagenzien und bufffood hat, kann man halt nicht raiden gehen.
die vermehrte anzahl an random raidgruppen, auch durch den geringen schwierigkeitsgrad bedingt, führt zudem dazu, das man sehr viele chars kennenlernt. dies ist auf einerseite gut auf der anderen seite führt das dazu, dass es einfach ein glücksspiel wird, da man sich nicht wirklich erinnern kann, was die person beim letzten mal geleistet hat und ob man sie daher wirklich in der gruppe haben will.

healer und tanks bleiben von kritik meist verschont, da sie rar auf dem server sind ^^


----------



## Pcasso (16. Januar 2009)

ich find die community is bissl besser geworden bzw. freundlicher
egal wann ich nu in einer gruppe war (ini, pvp), waren die leute echt locker drauf.
zu BC zeiten hab ich das bissl vermisst das man auch spass hat mit den leuten aber jetzt gehts gehts wieder.

war z.b. gestern in nem strand, wir haben das deffen so sehr verkackt (nach 4 minuten waren die allis durch), aber die komplett alle haben zusammengehalten (nicht ein flame) und sich ins zeug gelegt....wir haben das bg mit einem tour noch gewonnen (erfolg war buggy, nicht bekommen -.-)

instanz burg utgarde: ich bin mit meinem 73er dk tank dabei, kurz vorm ersten boss (lief echt gut) fällt mir auf das der ms warri garnicht mehr da ist, als ich das anspreche, bekomm ich zu hören das der schon nach der zweiten grp weg war ^^

haben trotzdem weitergemacht, sind am boss gewhiped, aber ALLE trotzdem locker drauf, schade und bla und ich kannte den boss nicht und und und ^^
dd gesucht und dann gings weiter

handelschannel und brachlandchat bleibt weiter nen fall für sich (da wurd ich neulich angesaugt weil ich meien sachen ausm AH die zur auktion drin waren, wofür auch sonst ^^, im handelschannel gepostet hab) 
waren knapp 10 sachen da kommen dann kommentare wie: spam nicht blabla etc , von den selben leuten kommt dann aber im handelschannel : lfg xxx ^^

dumm?? naja...wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.... HANDELSCHANNEL und so ^^


aber wie gesagt im großen und ganzen find ich es momentan entspannter vom verhalten der leute her


----------



## Phash (16. Januar 2009)

hmm

da fehlt ein Punkte: unverändert

jeder is so wie er eben ist

Kumpel und ich beschweren uns auch ab und zu in der Gruppe, wenn halt die DDs allesamt unterm DefWarri bleiben oder ich einen der DDs überhole...

meistens sticheln wir aber nur ein wenig, und manchmal geben wir sogar Tipps, die den Schaden erhöhen... 

manch einer nimmts an, das is ok, man merkt ab und zu einen "oh... so geht das" - Aha Effekt und kriegt ein "danke" gewhispert... es gibt ja echt DDs, die tippen sich die Finger wund, nutzen echt jeden Skill und machen einfach keinen Schaden... kurze Erklärung, dass das hier wotlk und nich classic is, und sich da was geändert hat an deiner Klasse... und schwupps... DPS Verdoppelung... hatten wir schon ein paar mal

Kommt aber auch oft vor, dass gut equipte Spieler scheiss dmg machen oder einfach ne Gruppe nicht geheilt / Mobs nich getankt kriegen, da kommt schonmal ein "ebay?" oder so... 

Naja... 

die Reaktionen sind meist positiv auf Hinweise und Tipps (gibt echt viele, die sich keine Patchnotes durchlesen und sich auf 80 gimpen ohne Änderungen umzusetzen bzw. einfach so weitermachen, wie es auf 70 gut ging ...)

Wenn Reaktionen ausbleiben, sich nix tut oder flames kommen mach ich gern auch mal Gebrauch von meiner "Überlegenheit als Heiler" :> und kick den oder heil den einfach nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pff... mir doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kanns mir leisten muhahauahahuahauhusthusthust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (16. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht liegts daran dass du scheiße heilst oder der DD kaum Schaden macht?


----------



## BrdDaSram (16. Januar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich beschweren uns auch ab und zu in der Gruppe, wenn halt die DDs allesamt unterm DefWarri bleiben oder ich einen der DDs überhole...



Hehe kenn ich mit meiner Stammgrp, mal fehlt 1-2 dd's und müssen eben durch random ersetzt
werden und wenn die dann unterm Deffwarri stehn denk ich mir nur hm jo blöd gelaufen ^^

aber solche aktionen sind immer wieder funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmotti (16. Januar 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass das Verhalten vieler Spieler zu wünschen übrig lässt. Ich meide die Hauptstädte und wenn ich dahin muss dann nur mit /leave 1.
Instanzen besuche ich Gott sei dank nur Gildenintern. Ich glaube ich war seit knapp 6 Monaten nicht mehr mit Randoms unterwegs. Aber die Erfahrungen, die Gildenmember gemacht haben schrecken schon ein wenig ab und ich möchte diese nicht teilen!


----------



## Sonilock (16. Januar 2009)

Freundlichkeit gibt es nur, wenn man sich selbst  auch freundlich verhält, jeder sollte sich das mal vor Augen halten!


----------



## Thrainan (16. Januar 2009)

mir fehlt die Option das sie sich nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Um zum Thema HEal/DPS zurück zu kommen...
Wenn ich eine Gruppe suche, und die Tells aussehen, wie "Addheal?" gibts garkeine Antwort. Ich bekomme oft genug Tells für Inis, da muss ich mir mit "Statistikern" keinen Stress machen.
Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass jeder bisherige Wipe, den ich in Inis erleben durfte, Schuld von den DDs war. Denn wenn man ansagt (Beispiel Anomalus/Nexus), dass auf jeden Fall die Adds + Risse gekillt werden müssen, bevor weiter Schaden auf Anomalus gemacht wird, und es dann keiner macht, dann ist es schuld der DDs, wenn man wiped. Gestern deswegen gewhiped, weil es gen Ende zuviel wurde. Im zweiten Versuch nochmal explizit gesagt ADDS!! zuerst, und schwupps: Funktioniert, ich steh noch mit einem Drittel Mana da, und nie war jemand unter 50% HP.

Das gleiche galt für Loken non heroic. Je weiter man weg steht, desto mehr Schaden kassiert man. Also: Alle nah ran, auch die Ranged Caster, bei der Nova weg, und sofort wieder ran. Ich hab das zwei mal erklärt, und einzig die Ranged DDs sind verreckt, weil sie aus Max Range nukten. Haben dann mit Tank + Melee den Boss locker gelegt, während die DDs zuschauen konnten.

Und just in diesen Momenten denk ich mir: Du kannst soviel Addheal haben, wie du willst, soviel DPS wie ein Full-Naxx equippter. Wenn du nicht tust, was man dir sagt, dann klappts nicht. Und deswegen: Ignore DPS-Statistiker und Addheal-Fanatiker. (ja, DPS-Encounter ausgenommen).


----------



## Akium (16. Januar 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich einer Stimme, da ich immer wieder beide Seiten antreffe.
> Die unfreundlichen, sowie die freundlichen.
> Deswegen kann man das nicht pauschalisieren.
> Ist halt wie im echten Leben, es gibt nette Leute, aber auch Ars**löcher.
> Mit diesen "wieviel DPS fährst du?"-Leuten geb ich mich erst garnicht ab und frage lieber in der Gilde/bei Bekannten, wenn ich irgendwo Hilfe brauche.




Der Punkt ist doch der... 

Wenn ich durch ne 5er random ziehe, und mittendrin merke dass es verdammt zähflüssig läuft, und dann feststelle dass 2 DD im Schadensoutput unter mir als Tank liegen, ärgert mich das schon.

Trotzdem bleibe ich freundlich, und bringe es irgendwie hinter mich. Zumeisst klappt es dann auch. 

Die Frage, nach der DPS ist trotzdem durchaus berechtigt, weil es in manchen Instanzen einfach ne übele Zergerei ist, wenn man zwei DDs dabei hat, die max 1100 DPS schaffen...  Es macht schlicht keinen Spass. 

Die Frage nach DPS ist berechtigt, die Frage nach "full-epic" nicht... weil full-epic nichts mit der DPS zu tun hat. 
Mir sind schon genug Leute untergekommen, die 25er Naxx Equip tragen, aber im alten Königreich jämmerlich bei den Abbildern versagen...  Das Problem daran ist, ist dass man im 25 er Raid keinesfalls als einzelner Spieler mehr Skill haben muss, wie in ner 5er. Da reicht einschleimen beim Raidleiter, und das Equip kommtvon allein...^^ 

Das ist ein Grundübel des Spiels, dass man für relativ anspruchslose 10er / 25 er weitaus besseren Loot bekommt, als für anderen Content. 
Ich würde mir wünschen dass so richtig knackige 5 er reingepachet würden, die man wirklich nur mit 5 richtig guten Spielern hinbekommt, dann allerding mit auch richtig gutem Loot.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nicht behaupten das die Freundlichkeit nachgelassen hat, tendentiell halte ich das meiste für unverändert.

Zu allgemeinen Problematik das gewisse Werte gefordert werden kann ich nur sagen das ich das richtig finde. Als Tank muss ich für alles horoisches und Aufwärts Crit-immun sein, als Heiler muss ein gewisser Wert Heilung rüberkommen und der Manahaushalt passen und als DD halt angemessenen Schaden fahren.

Wenn jedoch ein Gruppenmitglied diese Leistung nicht bringt: höflich drauf hinweisen und evtl. austauschen.



Torason schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> In meinen augen liegt es an etwas anderen: Das Spiel gibt es einfach zu lang (nicht das ich will das es verschwindet, nicht falsch verstehen^^) und viele wollen es entweder nicht wahr haben oder sehen es schlichtweg nicht das sich die Grundversion des Spiels, sowie BC noch immer regelmäßig gut verkauft (ich muss es wissen ich verkauf das Zeug ^^). Dadurch kommen immer wieder (ja auch jetzt noch) neue Spieler hinzu die natürlich nicht großartig im Content stecken. Viele bekommen keine Hilfe von Freunden im RL und müssen erstmal lernen, so wie 2004 die Spieler, mit dem Spiel umzugehen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube weniger das die Problematik "Unfreundlichkeit" mit an Neueinsteigern liegt. Die meisten erkennt man doch recht schnell und die kurze Frage "ist das dein erster Charakter" klärt meist sofort alles und die meisten helfen dann entweder weiter oder lassen ihn dann in Ruhe, ich habe noch nie erlebt das ein sich geouteter Neueinsteiger in irgendeiner Form geflamt wurde.



Cornflakes schrieb:


> [...]



Deinen Vermutungen und Ausführungen zu flamern kann ich mich vollständig anschliessen /sign



Harloww schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts daran dass du scheiße heilst oder der DD kaum Schaden macht?



Aber deswegen muss man nicht unfreundlich werden. Wenn man unbedingt das Bedürfnis hat den jenigen auf aso einen Umstand hinzuweisen kann man z.B. auch völlig neutral anmerken: "XXX du fährst für dein Equip aber recht wenig Schaden..." oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Iegoias (16. Januar 2009)

naja ich habe kein problem damit, da ich eigl. immer genug DPS "fahre".
Aber ich finde auch das die Freundlichkeit sehr stark abgenommen hat, wenn ich manche leute sehe die dann am rum flamen sind, weil z. b. einer bei Loken HDB nicht weg läuft wenn er da seine blitze macht oder wenn man in naxx z. b. an den kleinen grünen Schlammdingern nach Flickwerk stirbt.

was ein glück das ich seit 2009 mit wow aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg lego


----------



## Trayz (16. Januar 2009)

Torason schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder von uns hat, wenn er nicht aufpasst, eine gewisse Arroganz an und in sich wenn er nicht aufpasst. Einfach daran denken das jeder mal klein angefangen hat und man nur dazu lernen kann. ^^ Wenn das jeder tut wird bald wieder Friede, Freude Eierkuchen sein. Oder Weltfrieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



signatur gezeckt =)


----------



## Epimetheus (16. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass jeder bisherige Wipe, den ich in Inis erleben durfte, Schuld von den DDs war. Denn wenn man ansagt (Beispiel Anomalus/Nexus), dass auf jeden Fall die Adds + Risse gekillt werden müssen, bevor weiter Schaden auf Anomalus gemacht wird, und es dann keiner macht, dann ist es schuld der DDs, wenn man wiped. Gestern deswegen gewhiped, weil es gen Ende zuviel wurde. Im zweiten Versuch nochmal explizit gesagt ADDS!! zuerst, und schwupps: Funktioniert, ich steh noch mit einem Drittel Mana da, und nie war jemand unter 50% HP.




Geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Liegt auch viel daran das dadurch oft der Dps runtergeht und vielen der erste Platz im Dmg-Meters wichtiger ist als das der Boss liegt. Erleb ich mit Randomgruppen leider viel zu oft.


----------



## cabul (16. Januar 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> ist das selbe wie RL Status = Dickes Haus = überlegen anderer = großkotzig , arrogant , unfreundlich



Ob da wohl wer Vorurteile hat ??   Für mich schimmert da ne ordentliche Portion Neid durch...


----------



## Technocrat (16. Januar 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die antwort * so wie immer * oder sowas in der art.



Mir auch. Zumindest auf den englischen Servern ist es wie immer.


----------



## BrdDaSram (16. Januar 2009)

Sonilock schrieb:


> Freundlichkeit gibt es nur, wenn man sich selbst  auch freundlich verhält, jeder sollte sich das mal vor Augen halten!



/signe

definitiv 100% korrekte aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviath (16. Januar 2009)

Also..
Ich muss auch sagen die Freundlichkeit hat stark abgebaut.. Und ich spiele auf einem RP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da geht man schon extra auf so einen Server damit man einigermaßen (Leute die sich nicht an die RP-Server Regeln halten gabs schon immer) seine Ruhe hat und sich ordentlich Unterhalten kann und trotzdem merkt man es dort stark..

Wenn diese Leute mir damit kommen, dass meine DPS zu niedrig sind.. Pf.. Geh ich halt nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt noch genug andere Gruppen/Bekannte bei mir, die mich mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig ist dann immer, wenn derjenige, der am lautesten nach DPS schreit, noch hinter dem Tank liegt mit den DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spar mir dann aber mein Kommentar.. Immerhin kann ja jeder mal nen schlechten Tag haben - und unfreundlich muss man dennoch nicht werden.


Byebye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. Januar 2009)

lfm hero/raid.X, suchen healer...

ich whispere, auf die frage nach meinem addheal sag ich nur "für euch wirds reichen"... danach krieg ich meistens nen invite...

ich guck mir die Leute aber auch an und gearchecke gegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heisst, wenn ich schon random wo mitgeh (hero nich... aber irgendwas raidiges > archavon / sartharion) dann guck ich schon, dass deren gear passt und ich nich viel länger als nötig mit muss

letzte Woche waren wir naxx.25 (Gilde war schon ohne mich unterwegs *buuhuuu*@RL) random

gute Gilde suchte noch nach Leuten... "/w mit superior achievement" - ok... gepostet... gecheckt... 

hat ca. 2-3h gedauert, bis die grp fertig war... sind dann aber fast wipefrei durch Naxx gerannt (irgendwo war n lagwipe :/)... das wär mir aber zu stressig, 2h in den Gruppenaufbau zu investieren... dann lieber in 15 minuten und dafür ne stunde länger in naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (16. Januar 2009)

Leider kommt zur annehmenden unfreundlichkeit auch "Pseudowissen" dazu.
Da glauben auf einmal alle DEINE klasse zu kennen und zu wissen was Sie kann.

Und untermauern Ihr falschen Denken eben mit Herablassung und Arroganz - vorallem bei DD`s.
Bei einem Tank traut sich das eh keiner, denn sonst kann Er sich seine Ini abschminken.

Deshalb bin ich froh jetzt meine Fixe Gruppe zu haben und auf keine Randoms mehr angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## lukestriker (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle,


es is leider schon so wie der Threadstarter es ausdrückt.
Es sind schon sehr viele Spieler dabei die glauben weil sie T7 ausgestattet sind sind sie was besseres.
Wenn ich dann noch so manche Kommenare im Allgemeinchannel lese verschlägt es einem die Sprache.

Es wird immer nur nach DPS und nochmal nach DPS gefragt und des wars dann auch schon.
Dabei wissen die meisten ja noch net mal wie man die eigentlichen DPS berechnet.
Zugegeben is es auch net erforderlich das zu wissen,aber wenn ich schon explizit nach den
DPS Wert eines Spielers frage dann sollte ich das auch wissen und net nur einfach mal blöd fragen.

Ein Spieler aus der allseits bekannten Gilde Nihilum hat mal einen Treffenden satz bei GIGA WoW von sich gegeben:

Ein Magier der ständig nur Blizzard macht tut dies nur weil er ansonsten keinen Dmg macht und kaum DPS fährt.

Es is vollkommen logisch das eine Klasse die Flächenschaden macht( für die die das net verstehen,Schaden auf mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig)
mehr Dmg und mehr DPS hat wie ein Nahkämpfer der nur auf einem Ziel rumklopft.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch voll arrogant nem Spieler der im Allgemeinchannel nach Hogger frägt eine blöde antwort zu geben.

Wenn einer schon die Energie aufbringt und ne Antwort tippt warum muß es dann eine doofe Antwort sein?
Is doch verschwendete Energie und hilft keinem.
Grade Spieler die das Game vielleicht mal 10 Tage testen schreckt sowas ab das Spiel dann tatsächlich zu spielen.

Es sollte sich jeder Gedanken machen wie noobig er am ersten Tag durch WoW gelaufen is bevor er ne dumme Antwort gibt.

WoW is ein gemeinschaftsspiel wo es net drauf ankommt wie man equipt is oder wieviel DPS man fährt,somdern wo es auf die Gruppe ankommt und wie man diese zu Pflegen weis.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## TonicEye (16. Januar 2009)

lukestriker schrieb:


> WoW is ein gemeinschaftsspiel wo es net drauf ankommt wie man equipt is oder wieviel DPS man fährt,somdern wo es auf die Gruppe ankommt und wie man diese zu Pflegen weis.
> 
> In diesem Sinne




So sehe ich das auch. Es ist schade das ein grosser Teil der WoW Gemeinde, das Pinzip des Spiel für sich selber anders verinnerlichen oder verinnerlicht haben und nur noch drauf aus sind der Beste in jederlei Hinsicht zu sein.


----------



## migraene (16. Januar 2009)

Shika87 schrieb:


> Uhhhh Casual's Enrage.
> 
> Was nehmt ihr euch das zu herzen. Als ob es wichtig ist was Randoms von euch denken und wenn es Gildenintern ist, hat es seine Gründe oder der jenige ist einfach ein Depp.



Casuals Enrage, du tust mir leid...(natürlich wieder die bösen Casuals...)


----------



## Tomratz (16. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich geh gerne mit Casuals, meistens sind Fremde nämlich Freunde die man noch ned kennt. Aber in WoW ist der Umgangston meistens schon recht böse. Aber da ich Heilerin bin kann ich das ganz einfach regulieren: "Sei leise oder ihr sucht euch jemand anders zum heilen" (Bei uns auf dem Server gibts kaum Heiler, die Random gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen dass ich inzwischen fast nur noch mit Gildies gehe/sign

Ich muss mir das als Heiler nicht antun, dass irgendwelche Schw....vergleicher mit ihren DPS rumposaunen und
bei wipes ist ja sowieso entweder der Tank oder der Heiler schuld.

Gestern in Oculus mit zwei Randoms unterwegs. Irgendwann wurds dem Tank bissi bunt und er hat sich mal den
Spaß erlaubt Recount zu posten, dreimal dürft ihr raten wer auf Platz 1 im dmg lag, ja richtig, der Tank mit 50%.
Wir habens trotzdem durchgezogen, glücklicherweise sind dann hauptsächlich Heilersachen gedroppt^^, also hatte
unsere Gilde doch noch was davon, 2 Teile für mich 1 Teil für unsere Hexe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



denke mal da is was wahres dran
und das epics arrogant machen, trifft vielleicht auf ein paar zu, sicher net auf alle.

also ich helfe immer noch gern, wenn wer was braucht, fragen zu quests oder sonstigen dingen hat ...
(wir hatten bt vor 3.0.2 clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , vielleicht liegts ja daran^^)

und ich find es lächerlich leute um dps und so zu fragen, da man das ohnehin net verallgemeinern kann
von boss zu boss verschieden, movement encounter, trash .... wo denn nun?
critimmun hingegegen ist für tanks im raid recht wichtig.

aber in hero inis nach dps fragen..., rofl
die heil ich sogar als shadow, da wär sicher 70iger equip auch kein problem


----------



## mmm79 (16. Januar 2009)

lukestriker schrieb:


> WoW is ein gemeinschaftsspiel wo es net drauf ankommt wie man equipt is oder wieviel DPS man fährt,somdern wo es auf die Gruppe ankommt und wie man diese zu Pflegen weis.


/sign

addons wir recount oder dmg meter sind eigentlich nur dafür sinnvoll in nem 10ner oder 25iger raid die fehler zu analysieren, darauf die betroffen spieler anzusprechen wiesos net so lief, was man besser machen könnte. (umskillen, cast rotation etc.)

in 5er inis haben diese addons das gruppenspiel irgendwie kaputtgemacht.
es is doch schnurzegal ob man 5min länger für ne ini braucht oder net, und wipes haben in 5er inis andere ursachen als zu wenig dmg.


----------



## Kankru (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> ...sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt...



Das nervt auch, da geht ein guter Heiler, ein guter DD und ein guter Tank ne Hero und packens net, weil 2 andere DDs so viel Schaden machen, wie mein Mage auf 72.
Auch nicht so gut equiped kann man netten dmg fahren.
Ich bin es nur Leid mit meinem Heiler und meines Bruders Tank leute durch heros zu ziehn, die nichtmal annähernd 1k DPS fahren...

MfG


----------



## RealHaspa (16. Januar 2009)

WoW ist über vier Jahre ein Statusspiel geworden. Du bist was du an hast, nicht was du kannst.


----------



## Todeshieb (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eigentlich genau das Gegenteil in letzter Zeit erfahren: Gehe ausschließlich mit Rdm Grps in Inis und zu 99% sind immer alle freundlich und nett. Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass am späteren Abend (da zock ich nämlich) die ganzen Kiddys schon im Bettchen liegen und man es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit erwachsenen Menschen zu tun hat. Ist ja auch ganz klar: Ein z.B. 16jähriger hat ja nicht gleiche Reife wie z.B. ein 30jähriger, der das Ganze etwas gelassener sieht. Darum meine Meinung: Ein Wipe durch einen Fehler - na und? Spieler macht nur 1,3k dps - na und? 

Es ist halt einfach sehr schade, dass viele Spieler WoW einfach zu wichtig nehmen - es ist ein Teamspiel, genau wie Fussball. Und wenn ein Stürmer nen Elfmeter versemmelt, wird er ja auch nicht von den anderen 10 Teamkollegen zur Sau gemacht, denn man gewinnt und verliert als Gruppe.


----------



## noobi83 (16. Januar 2009)

also das ich meinen senf halt auch ma dazugegeben habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das leute die naxx 25er clear haben unverschaemt und boese werden kann ich nicht bestaetigen haben vor kurzem mit gilde naxx 10ner angefangen brauchten noch nen tank hat sich ein dk aus einer der top gilden gemeldet der uns dann jeden boss erst ma lang und breit erklaert hat es hat ihn auch net gestoert das wie ueber maexxna am ersten abend net rausgekommen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann habe ich archa 25er georgt als mt und habe noch 5dds nach dem ersten wipe gesucht weil leute dich nicht abwarten konnten schneller wech waren als de kucken konntest na jedenfalls ihn angeschrieben er war sofort dabei und hat noch 4 dds mitgebracht asu anderen top gilden also wenn ich mird as so ueberlege kann man auf unfreundliche leute eher treffen wenn man selber mit der falschen ausrichtung ran geht das eq von jmd sagt fuer mich in einer hero nur wenig aus " naja habe meine stam heiler " und als tank kommt dann immer nur wenn de genuegend dmg faehrst kannste von mir aus im rosa kostuem durch die gegend springen 
bzw wenn ein jager die ganze zeit irrefuerung auf mich macht und deswegen weniger dmg faehrt kann ich damit auch sehr gut leben solange es immer noch wenigstens bissi spass macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ganz lg das noobi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...


ich geh gildenintern raiden und wenn ich inis gehe hab ich schon meine leute in der fl.


----------



## ulose (16. Januar 2009)

Da fehlt noch die Option "hat sich nichts geändert"

So Spieler kommen bei mir generel auf ignore, das sind gimps, die von ihrem eigenen Unvermögen ablecken wollen


----------



## Thrainan (16. Januar 2009)

Es gibt natürlich Bosse, bei dennen genug dmg da sein muss, aber meist gehts auch ganz gut ohne top DDler. Allerdings muss dann Tank und Heiler meist mehr leisten. Von daher ist es natürlich auch ne Frage der Gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme von sich aus zu sagen, da reichts noch nicht. 
Aber so viele Situationen dieser Art gibt es bisher ja eh noch nicht und man kann sich doch relativ schnell ganz gut ausstatten.


----------



## 13101987 (16. Januar 2009)

Was ich als Tank schlimmer finde, es wird immer erst gefragt, wies mit crtiummunität und Leben aussieht.
Letztens wollte mich eine Naxxgruppe nicht als MT haben, da der andere Tank ja glatte 26k Leben hat und ich nur 24k, war allen wurscht, dass er knapp 15% weniger avoid nur durch Ausweichen und Parieren hatte.


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Januar 2009)

noobi83 schrieb:


> ....
> bzw wenn ein jager die ganze zeit irrefuerung auf mich macht und deswegen weniger dmg faehrt kann ich damit auch sehr gut leben solange es immer noch wenigstens bissi spass macht ....



ok - den Satz nicht ganz Verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach als Hunter MD auf den Tank, damit ich damage fahren kann ... ansonsten hätt ich selbst den Mob am Ar..., was dann nicht so sinnig wär ...

lg


----------



## Sodaykin (16. Januar 2009)

Heyho

die Unfreundlichkeit ist wirklich manchmal nervend  aber es gibt eine ignore funktion und notfalls kann man die person nach der Ini wieder von der Ignore nehmen weil man ja dann nix mehr mit ihr zutun hat ^^.

ich finde die frage "wieviel DPS fährste?" viel schlimmer vorallem ich als Dolch Schurke durch Verstümmeln fahr ich net viel DPS aber ich mache Burst dmg
wodurch ich momentan auf lvl 73-74 eine DPS von ca 700 habe aber in sachen normalem schaden meistens ganz oben bin ich bin mittlerweile sogar soweit gegangen das wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich bock auf ini habe und meine DPS abfragt zu sagen "meine DPS kann dir scheiß egal sein ich mach schaden wenn dir das net reicht sucht dir einen anderen" viele reagieren darauf total perplex und antworten dann garnicht mehr ^^ was ich auch verstehen kann die DPS sache hat eh überhand genommen früher war es nur virtueller schwanzvergleich und nu ist es super wichtig ^^

MFG
Soday


----------



## Ascanius (16. Januar 2009)

lukestriker schrieb:


> Ein Magier der ständig nur Blizzard macht tut dies nur weil er ansonsten keinen Dmg macht und kaum DPS fährt.




Genau... sonst macht nen mage mal gar keinen dmg...

Fahre auf die meisten naxx 10er/25er bosse mehr dps als beim trash....
also besser wissen was man erzählt/zitiert...


----------



## Fearforfun (16. Januar 2009)

is mir wurscht da ich eh nur in der gilde gehe und wer da beleidigen ist, abgesehen von Guildleader, kriegt Ärger, so einfach ist das.


----------



## scheiwalker (16. Januar 2009)

Rockter schrieb:


> ^^ist schon seid Classic so , leider



blödsinn


----------



## Gwynny (16. Januar 2009)

Im allgemeinen hat die Freundlichkeit sogar etwas zugenommen. Aber das sind ja nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Allerdings kann sich das ganz schnell ändern, wenn man einen Todesritter spielt. Es gibt aber auch Spieler, die sich über einen anständigen DK freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Bruti schrieb:


> na ja ich komme vom thema ab.
> dass leute sagen, ob man zu schlecht heilt, zu wenig dps fährt etc, habe ich bisher paar male erlebt. wenn ich zu bc zeiten zurück gucke, war es nicht so :<


Doch auch damals war es so. Vorallem bei den Markenfarmruns, wenn man da ein wenig später 70 geworden war und sich erst ausrüsten musste hatte man kaum Chancen unangemeckert mit Randoms loszuziehen



Gaiwain schrieb:


> ok - den Satz nicht ganz Verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht ist er Heiler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lukestriker schrieb:


> Wenn einer schon die Energie aufbringt und ne Antwort tippt warum muß es dann eine doofe Antwort sein?
> Is doch verschwendete Energie und hilft keinem.
> Grade Spieler die das Game vielleicht mal 10 Tage testen schreckt sowas ab das Spiel dann tatsächlich zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Mich hat neulich mal ein level 30er gefragt wo er so einen Tiger herbekommt (Er meinte das Epicnelfenmount meiner Priesterin) Da hab ich ihm das erklärt, weil ich beim ersten mal auch fragen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (16. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, dass ist nicht zwangsweise ein WoW spezifisches Problem, sondern vielmehr eine Art Ignoranz seinem unbekannten Mitspieler gegenüber. Da wird sich über den kleinsten Fehler aufgeregt oder man kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, warum jemand das so macht, wie er es gerade getan hat. 
Dann gibt es auch die Spieler, die Fehler machen, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.
Im Endeffekt denke ich immer ist das größte Problem meistens, das man sich nicht in die Spielweise der Mitspieler reindenken kann/will. Gerade wenn es um Randoms geht. 
Oft genug habe ich im Ts meine Kollegen belauscht, wie sie über den Random in ihrer Gruppe hergezogen sind: "Zwenig schaden, lol mein twink macht mehr" etc. etc. . 

Aber niemand mag sich an die eigene Nase greifen und eingestehen, dass vielleicht seine eigene Spielweise die schlechte Spielweise des "Randoms" bedingt. Wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.

Wir spielen hier doch ein MMORPG wo der Schlüssel zum Erfolg und maßgeblich der Sinn des Spieles ist miteinander ein "Spassbündnis" und kein "Zweckbündnis" zu haben.
Vielleicht mal vorm nächstem meckern drüber nachdenken...!


----------



## Exid (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



/SIGNED!!!!!!!

als wenn sie die größten im Ring wären.

nervt mich megast an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kriegen die epix in Hintern gepustet aber tragen dann Zeug was für sie vollkommen unnütz ist!

Giev BC und 2.4.3 wieder PLX!

MfG


----------



## hackle (16. Januar 2009)

wieviel solche threads gibts jetz schon? 100?
solche leute einfach ignorieren und fertig.
teilweise muss man dem aber recht geben.
es gibt genug ddler oda heiler die im raid mitgeschliffen werden bzw. die sich mitschleifen lassen.
zb naxx 10er mit 900dps als schurke...... sowas sollte man mal ansprechen oda nehmen solche leute einfach alle hin?


----------



## MannyB (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich reagiere auf die Pfeifen die nur noch nach DPS schaun ganz einfach

/Ignore

Und Spieler die sich nicht eines anständigen, freundlichen Ton bemächtigen.

/Ignore

Deshalb bin ich froh in einer Gilde wie die *Famulie de Caligo* zu sein. Wir sind eine große Familie und dort gehts echt prima zu. Wir sehen WoW als das was es ist. Ein Spiel um ein wenig Stress abzubauen und Spass an der Freude zu haben. Und zum Glück haben wir genügend Members um fast alle Sachen (außer die 25er) Gildenintern machen zu können. Bei uns zählt, wer seinen Char gut spielen kann. 

Mir ist es wichtiger wenn die Gruppe überlebt, als wenn man solche DPS-Künstler hat, die aber ihren Char nicht spielen können und immer wieder vom Boden gekratzt werden müssen, weil Sie dauernd overnuken. Wir haben einige Leute die nicht die monster damage machen, na und dann dauert der Bosskampf 20 Sekunden länger, was solls? 

Hektik und Stress haben wir doch alle im Job, das muss ich mir in der Freizeit nicht auch noch an tun.

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## nrg (16. Januar 2009)

13101987 schrieb:


> Was ich als Tank schlimmer finde, es wird immer erst gefragt, wies mit crtiummunität und Leben aussieht.
> Letztens wollte mich eine Naxxgruppe nicht als MT haben, da der andere Tank ja glatte 26k Leben hat und ich nur 24k, war allen wurscht, dass er knapp 15% weniger avoid nur durch Ausweichen und Parieren hatte.



Ich war letztens Archavon hero gewesen, die meinten ich soll Schaden machen sie hätten 2 Bären mit  40k+ HP dabei. Das ging dann so, Bär hüpft zum Mob, mob denkt sich, süß ein Bär und kloppt drauf. Bämm Bämm Bämm Bär tot, Der Mob denkt ui da hat einer geheilt und pflügt durch den Raid auf den Heiler zu und schon stand da ein Engelchen. Dann hat der 2. Bär den Mob eingefangen, bämm bämm bämm 2. Bär tot und dann auch gleich noch 3 DDs die wie wild draufgeballert haben. Ich den Mob eingefangen, O-Shit Button gedrückt und mit dem Rest den Typen umgekloppt. Die 2 Bären haben nur Ausdauer gesockelt, kein Ausweichen, keine Agi, nix in der Richtung. War eine peinliche Aktion für die.


----------



## Behem (16. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Zum Thema Unfreundlichkeit: (ja die höflichkeit ist in letzter Zeit drastisch gesunken)
> Unfreundliche Spieler sind in meine Augen, kleine Menschen(bezieht nicht auf Körpergrösse) die im RL nicht trauen ihr Mund aufzumachen und in der Schule/Arbeitsplatz von anderen ausgelacht werden.



Achso, Leute die ausgelacht werden und schüchtern sind, sind unfreundlich.

FAIL!


----------



## Jupp34 (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde es schon wichtig, dass nach Dps und Addheal gefragt wird, aber wenn bspw. 1500 Addheal benötigt wird, der Heiler aber nur 1400-1450 Addheal hat, dann kann man es wenigstens versuchen. Wenn ich mit Randomgruppen in eine Instanz gehe und dann kommt von einem Member: "Ich habe einen Heiler, der hat aber bisschen zu wenig Addheal (1400/1500). " Dann sage ich darauf: "Komm wir versuchen es einfach mal." 
Wenn es am Ende doch geklappt hat sind alle froh und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Wenigstens haben wir es versucht. 

Ich mache mit meinem Jäger auch nicht gerade viel Dps, aber ich werde auch fast nie geflamt.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Man merkt, dass die Spieler unfreundlicher geworden sind, aber man muss sich ja nicht wirklich mit denen auseinander setzen. Wenn man Probleme mit einem unfreundlichen Spieler hat, kann man sich notfalls auch Hilfe von einem Kumpel/GM holen oder ihn auf die Igno setzen.

Ich habe noch keine auf meiner Igno, weil ich mich mit den Leuten auseinander setze, wenn sie rumflamen oder mich beleidigen.


----------



## abe15 (16. Januar 2009)

- Gleich geblieben -           fehlt.
Wenn man schon eine Umfrage startet sollte man sie auch vernünftig Ausführen.
Der TE manipuliert damit die Abstimmung schon bevor sie begonnen hat...


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Januar 2009)

Ist irgendwie besser geworden.
Keine Ahnung wieso aber auf den Servern wo ich bin ist 
das halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (16. Januar 2009)

Meine Meinung:

Thread is Sinnlos 

Nur weil ihr Beleidigt wurdet sonst was müsst ihr doch nicht gleich wieder nen mimimi thread erstellen meine güte habt ihr so wenig Selbstbewusstsein Ignoriert solche leute doch einfach


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> - Gleich geblieben -           fehlt.
> Wenn man schon eine Umfrage startet sollte man sie auch vernünftig Ausführen.
> Der TE manipuliert damit die Abstimmung schon bevor sie begonnen hat...



genau das selbe, habe ich auch gedacht ....es hat sich nix geändert


----------



## Animos93 (16. Januar 2009)

Hmm joa mag ja hart sein aber ich finds wirklich schwach wenn leute in heroinnis nicht ihre 1500dps packen was auf lvl 70 schon machbar war sollte doch mit lvl 80 kein problem mehr sein oder?


----------



## Baldoran (16. Januar 2009)

also ich muss schon sagen die leute in WoW sind insgesamt unfreundlicher als früher...
ich war richtig geschockt nach 2 monaten WoW pause zu beginn von lichking ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hmm joa mag ja hart sein aber ich finds wirklich schwach wenn leute in heroinnis nicht ihre 1500dps packen was auf lvl 70 schon machbar war sollte doch mit lvl 80 kein problem mehr sein oder?


Dann frag ich mich, wo die Notwendigkeit für solche DPS Werte in Hero-Instanzen ist.
Gestern alle im 1,3k Bereich und die Bosse waren kein Problem.


----------



## Sodaykin (16. Januar 2009)

es kommt nur bei verschiedenen bossen auf die DPS an denke ich der rest hängt stark von Tank und Heiler ab.

(siehe eben Naxx patchwork)

ist jedenfalls meine meinung ^^


----------



## Proximo (16. Januar 2009)

Ich sags mal so... ich würde nicht SV-Jäger spielen, wenn ich mich um die DPS prügeln müsste um mich in der Gilde zu beweisen. Dennoch hat man als DD seine Leistung zu bringen. Wen ich einen DD dauerhaft unter dem Tank finde, wird eingehend beraten. Sollte er sich beratungsressistenz zeigen, so wird er eben aus dem Raid entfernt. Das klingt hart, ist aber die einzige Möglichkeit eine vernünftige Raidgilde zu leiten. Andererseits ist aber Damage nicht alles... dazu kann ich euch ne aktuelle Story erzählen^^

Als Jäger hab ich natürlich auch in SV-Skillung kein Problem meine 3,7k DPS zu halten... aber wir haben auch so Spezialisten wie unseren Imba-Damage&Aggro-Hexer mit 6,xk DPS und weder Feingefühl verzaubert noch dieses bei seinen Spielzügen^^
Mein Job als Jäger ist es also genau jenen Pappenheimern aus der Klemme zu helfen, welche am Ende vom Raid (dank meiner Hilfe) auf Platz 1-3 im 25er-Raid-Damagemeter stehen und sich wie die Schneekönige über ihre aktuellen 5-stelligen Critrecorde freuen.

Und so endet die Frage des Raid-erstplatzierten DD's an mich "Hey du bist doch Jäger? Wiso machst du so wenig Schaden und warum ist dir trotzdem dein Tankpet abgekratzt?" nach dem Raid mit einer Antwort des Krieger-Tanks "Wegen dir du Pfeife!"

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo, möge euer Damage nicht auf Kosten euer anderen Raidmitglieder ansteigen *g*

PS: Ich spiele seit dem Release und kann nicht bestätigen dass sich wirklich was geändert hat was Freundlichkeit betrifft. Es scheint nur zunehmend auch die DD's zu treffen in Sachen Leistungsdruck... was ich nicht schlecht finde! Immerhin stehen die Heiler und Tanks schon seit Jahren unter dieser Art von Leistungsdruck!


----------



## sinann (16. Januar 2009)

Wow ist nun in einer Phase, wo die Bossloots jedem ins maul gestopft wird...
da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn neue Bosse hinzukommen, die weitaus schwieriger / kniffliger zu knacken sind.

Bestes Beispiel wäre die Schwierigkeitskurve v. Naxxramas25 auf Malygos25.

Naxxramas kann sogut wie jeder rein, irgendwann liegt jeder Boss und das so schnell, dass einem langweilig wird und nichts anderes zu raiden hat.

Ich wünschte es gäbe viel mehr raidinstanzen mit wenigen Bossen.

Obsidiankammer ist schon etwas zu wenig...

Die magische Zahl 7 )


Malygos25er hat knapp 20mio HP und das muss man in so kurzer Zeit runterhauen und das in 3 Phasen, dass manche sogar Gefahr laufen entweder durch diesen Karussellfahrt stirbt, oder das die Funken nie ideal aufeinanderliegen, so dass dps verloren geht.

Man könnte fast meinen, dass die Herausforderung darin liegt, einfach Glück zu haben... Würden die Funken aber in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge in die Mitte des Raumes zufliegen, statt kreuz und quer plus das elendige serverlag / instanzlag problem plus powerrechner für schlichte comic grafik haben muss weil die zaubereffekte die grakaleistung dermaßen runterrasseln lässt, dass keine Möglichkeit besteht, diese Funken richtig auszumachen.

Oder wenn mal zu ne Überschneidung kommt, als Funken incoming plus Karusellfahrt.

Kein Wunder, dass es bei so einem scheiss raidcontent die Leute schnell aggressiv werden, weil manche andere raidgruppen mehr glück haben als andere.


20mio Lebenspunkte, wenn 9Heiler + Mt + supTank haben wir platz für 14 dps klassen.

1. Phase geht bis ca. 40% also 8mio Hp hat Malygos. 12mio HP runterhaun plus Nexuslords 4mal 600.000 HP = 14.400.000 HP in weniger als 6minuten.
also muss jeder 1.000.000 schaden verursachen, abgerundet, wegen dots und zusätzliche debuffs.
(2777dps von jeder dps klasse ist von nöten)
runden wir auf 3000dps, weil auch positionswechsel aufgrund v. funkenüberlagerungen und hochfliegen und unter magische kuppelschilde schutz suchen etc. an Zeit kostet.


das ist nur noch Wahnsinn, blizzard sind die idee ausgegangen um neue Herausforderungen zu schaffen, setzt nur noch die erforderlichen dps zahl hoch und erschwert durch knifflige movement-abläufe.

da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass so mancher spieler aggressiv wird, wenns mal nicht klappt.


----------



## seeker75 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kann ja mal die besten 3 Fälle seit Nordend hier "dokumentieren".

Platz 3:ich hab ne Gruppe für Vf norm mit meinem Dk gefunden!Freude zuerst.Naja,vorerst.Ich fliege nach Dalaran,wo es bei mir stark hängt.Als ich in die Ini gehen will und mitten im Ladescreen ein Dc kommt,logge ich sofort wieder ein.ich stehe in der Ini,ohne Gruppe und frage ob ich wieder geinvt werden kann.Nix da,keine antwort.60 sec.später steh ich in den Grizzlyhügeln und schreibe einen DD an was los war.keine antwort.Danach hab ich mir den Healer vorgeknöpft.Der Tank hatte mich sofort nach dem Dc gekickt und einen 80er eingeladen.Sehr nett!

Platz 2:Ich bin lvl 67 und hab ne Gruppe für Hdz2 zusammengebastlet.Als sich jeder eingefunden hat wird die Ini erst mal von Krabblern,Krokos und Katzen gesäubert.Als es schließlich los geht rennt die Intelligenzbombe Tank den Adds aus den Portalen hinterher,was zum Wipe führte.Er fragt,was los sei.Als der healer im die Bosse beschrieb kam folgendes.

Healerie ini wird so getankt blablabla.
Tank:Sucht euch nen neuen Tank is mir zu stressig.
**** verlässt die Gruppe

Platz 1:Wieder die Unglücksini Vf Norm.Der Tank wurde gesucht,ich gehe kurz afk.Nach ca.2 Mins komme ich wieder.Ohne Gruppe.Der andere Dk-DD hatte mich nach meinen Schulterstücken gefragt,was darauf hindeutete das er auf die Off-Schultern geil war.ich war natürlich afk.Nachdem keine antwort kam schrieb er folgendes:

DK:kickt mal pls Grangar
Healer:Warum?
DKer is afk
Healer:Na und?
DK:lead pls hab nen tank
**** ist jetzt der Gruppenführer
Ihr verlasst die Gruppe

WTF?!?


----------



## Thrainan (16. Januar 2009)

sinann schrieb:


> das ist nur noch Wahnsinn, blizzard sind die idee ausgegangen um neue Herausforderungen zu schaffen, setzt nur noch die erforderlichen dps zahl hoch und erschwert durch knifflige movement-abläufe.



Was willst den sonnst machen? Bosskämpfe bestanden schon immer aus bewegen und schaden machen. Dazu bischen heilung und fertig. Mehr gab es nie und mehr wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## Phash (16. Januar 2009)

@ Sinann: wenn du jetzt noch lernst, zu welchem Zeitpunkt man den Plural und wann den Singular benutzt gibts fast ein *pro*


> das ist nur noch Wahnsinn, blizzard sind die idee ausgegangen um neue Herausforderungen zu schaffen, setzt nur noch die erforderlichen dps zahl hoch und erschwert durch knifflige movement-abläufe.



Naxx.25 - die Encounter sind fast komplett und 1:1 aus naxx.40 übernommen... 
die dps zahlen wurden erhöht, richtig, man ist ja auch 20 lvl höher. Die effektive Leistung wurde verringert (Contenteinstiegs Raid, kein Contentabschluss Raid)
Tank & Spank

Naxx wurde reingebracht, weil VIELE es sehen wollten und es zu schade zum wegwerfen war.

Malygos ist ein neuer fight, das gabs vorher noch nicht - somit ist die These, dass die Ideen ausgegangen sind schlichtweg falsch.

Es kommen nach und nach neue Raidinstanzen - die kamen immer, und die nächsten sind ja schon angekündigt...
also bitte... nicht traurig sein, erstmal fein die twinks auf 80 zocken, ein paar mats farmen und sich gut am Markt positionieren um für Uldum gerüstet zu sein

Ich wage zu wetten: Uldum wird binnen 2 Wochen nach Release gecleart sein. 
Uldum wird nach 4 Wochen von den Top 100 Gilden gecleart worden sein
und Uldum wird nach 10 Wochen trotzdem noch für viele ein großes Hindernis darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: neue ideen: bringt halt mal selber welche statt rumzunölen. Ausser tanken, rumziehen, adds, movementkrams, aoe, diverese CC, steuern von anderen sachen fällt mir nicht viel ein..
ein richtiger PvP Boss wär mal was feines...

eine Karte wie das AV, man hat 2 Burgen und in jeder Burg einen Giganten, den muss man vor die gegnerische Burg bringen um damit die Mauern zu zerstören.
Mit Panzern und ähnlichen Sachen versucht man den aufzuhalten, Spieler können auf ihm kämpfen und ihn heilen... einer steuert ihn :>


----------



## Malakas (16. Januar 2009)

huhu Ihr buffies, 

ich werf jetzt einfach mal die Frage in den Raum. Geht vorallem an die Leute die DPS für so wichtig halten. 

Was genau hat es mit der DPS aufsich. Bedeutet das, man macht den meisten Schaden ? bedeutet das man ist deshalb schneller fertig mit der ini ? Wo genau liegt der Vorteil ? 


Okay, wenn jetzt der Boss nach 3 minuten enraged und der raid es nicht schafft ihn umzulegen bevor diese Phase beginnt. 

Da kann man evtl als Raidleiter schauen wer zu wenige Dps fährt(brainafk oder so). Das ganze braucht man aber nicht im Chat verlinken. Lediglich den Spieler ansprechen sollte reichen. 

Evtl kann der raidleiter auch, weil er ehrfahrung hat (haben sollte) demjenigen einige Tipps geben ( skillung/items/stats...zb Trefferwertung! wird in raids nie gefragt ?!? aber das 
ist ein anders Thema) Dafür sind solche Statistiken wichtig. Alle andere Argumente halt ich nur für wichtigmacherei von Raidleiter die dem Druck eine Raid anzuführen nicht 
gewachsen sind. Um das zu kompensieren suchen sie Leute die eigentlich "uber" sind. Wenn mein mage 8k dmg fährt brauch ich nicht mehr nach Naxx ! Dann twink ich lieber 
solange und warte bis die neuen raidinis kommen um da weiterzumachen ...   

cheers M


----------



## Kardas100 (16. Januar 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



hmm wenn du das so siehst bist du ganz falsch, ich hatte vor dem wotlk patch den content schon clear und t6+sunwell eq als healer, aber wenn ich sehe das leute in nexus hero z.B. nur 1,4k dps fahren geht auch dem besten healer die mana aus und 23k sind nicht wenig da er zuviel heilen muss da einfach kein schaden rüber kommt.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Januar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Gestern in Oculus mit zwei Randoms unterwegs. Irgendwann wurds dem Tank bissi bunt und er hat sich mal den
> Spaß erlaubt Recount zu posten, dreimal dürft ihr raten wer auf Platz 1 im dmg lag, ja richtig, der Tank mit 50%.



Das ist nicht mal so selten: so erzählt mir meine Gilde häufig, das der beste DPSler der Tank war. Ich glaube das der Tank nämlich immer seine Klasse spielen können muß (sonst gäbe es Dauerwipen) aber DPS völlig hirntot sein können: Abzug drücken so schnell es geht kann jeder Rambo. Aber um wirklich DPS zu machen braucht es dann doch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inv.zib (16. Januar 2009)

Die Leute waren schon zu BC zeiten so unfreundlich.

Als ich gerade 70 geworden bin und nur blau equiped war, hatte mal mich selbst in Bw Hero geflammed weil ich der grund wäre, dass wir immer an einen boss wipen würden.

Naja, an sowas muss man sich wohl gewöhnen, die leute hören erst auf einen zu flammen, wenn man einigermaßen epic equiped ist.

zu kardas aussage muss ich sagen:

Mit meinen Heal schami hatte ich schon grps, wo alle um die 1,4k dps oder weniger gemacht haben und einen tank mit echt wenig life. 
Haben es trozdem sehr leicht geschaft aus dem einfachen grund weil die leute auch fokus dmg gemacht haben und ccs wurden nur vom tank auf gemacht.
Selbst mit einen schlechten setup ist sowas zu schaffen!


----------



## Sprite13 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub viele hier merken immernoch nich den Unterschied zwischen damals und heute. Undzwar um die 10 Mio spieler mehr. Einfache Rechnung: Je mehr Spielern ich begegne desto mehr fallen mir negativ auf! Ausserdem is wow bekannt geworden das heißt auch das automatisch mehr verschiedene Leute anfangen zu spielen.

LG

edit: Das Menschen mit niedrigerem Equip von vielen geflamt werden ist ein ganz einfach psychologisches Phänomen. In der Schule wurden die mit den billigen Klammotten doch auch immer gemobbt. Und da dies alles virtuell abläuft gibts auch nicht die sozialen verhaltensweisen wie in der Realität.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. Januar 2009)

also wenn jemand zu mir sagt: "Bist du Healer?" oder "Kannst du healen?" ist es bei mir eh schon vorbei. Warum in Gottes Namen benutzen die Leute denn das Wort Healer?? Kürzer wird das Wort dadurch schliesslich nicht. Warum können sie ihren Finger nicht aus das "I" statt auf das "A" führen, sodass aus dem Satz ein vernünftiger detuscher Satz wird. Oder ist Englisch oder was so ähnlich aussieht einfach cooler. Und "healen" ist ja schon mal weder deutsch noch englisch.


----------



## Sprite13 (16. Januar 2009)

Generell wird immermehr Englisch eingedeutscht. Grund: Durch die globale Vernetzung muss eine allgemeine Sprache her. Weltsprache : Englisch.


----------



## Racziel (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde es im Moment unmöglich was sich manche Leute erlauben in diesem Geselschaftsspiel. Besonders schlimm ist es in random Gruppen da dort die meisten Spieler eine sehr feindselige Einstellung haben. Es kommt mir vor als ginge diese Spieler nur rdm weil sie gerade Leute nerven wollen. Sie kommen dann in die Gruppe (natürlich nur wenn sie Item xy haben können) und sorgen mit ihrem ständigen geflame dafür, dass die Gruppe sich nach dem ersten Boss auflöst. 

Warum das so ist und früher nicht so war:
WoW war Früher ein Videospiel für Zocker. Jeder Casual konnte kaum etwas erreichen oder brauchte sehr lange. Nur Leute die schon vorher solche Computerspiele gespielt haben fühlten sich vom Produkt 'WoW' angesprochen. Doch seit WoW immer mehr Spieler hat, merkt man wie unglaublich unverschämt und egoistisch unsere Geselschaft ist. Ich behaupte das viele WoW-Spieler erst in WoW ihren Wahren Charakter zeigen. Denn nur in WoW kann man es sich erlauben wilkürlich Leute zu beschimpfen und zu beleidigen (es scheint als wäre das ein Hobby mancher Spieler). Wenn ich im Rl auf die Straße gehe und wildfremde Menschen beleidige und belästige, hab ich teilweise mit gravierenden Folgen zu rechnen. In WoW wird man nicht gestopt. Allerdings nicht weil die Gm's nichts machen, sondern weil die meisten Spieler einfach zu selten Beleidigungen melden. Die meisten setzten diese Spieler erstmal auf die ignore-Liste. Jedoch bringt diese Liste der Spielergemeinschaft 0. 
_
Nach meiner Meinung sollte jeder Spieler der auf mindestens 10 ignore-Listen steht automatisch einen 3-Tage Bann wegen 'beleidigung und belästigung inerhalb der Spielwelt' bekommen._

Es hat auch nichts mit den 'göttlichen' hardcore-Zockern zutun, die sich angeblich für soviel besser halten. Es hat mit den schlechten Erfahrungen eben dieser Spieler zutun. Nur wer mind seit dem start von BC spielt kann sich ein ungefähres Bild der verschlechterung der Spielerfreundlichkeit machen. Natürlich merken die 'Neulinge' dass der Umgangston in random Gruppen zum Teil ziemlich unverschämt ist. Allerdings sind diese unverschämten Spieler meistens jene die absolut keinen Plan haben und ihre Talentpunkte nur so verteilen weil xy sie hat. Wenn ich in eine random Gruppe gehe, dann nur um eben diese Spieler zu finden und fertig zu machen (ich bin in einer Aktiven Gilde). Ich flame natürlich nicht sofort los mit Sätzen wie: 'Ey lol du noob! Mein Pet macht bessere fireballcrits als du!'. Ich bin eher der, der erstmal freundlich auf ein Problem oder einen Fehler aufmerksam macht. Wenn ich als Heiler zum Beispiel sehe das der Krieger mit einer 2-Hand Waffe tankt sage ich ihm das er doch besser Schild und Einhänder nehmen sollte. Die meisten Spieler reagieren auf so etwas recht positiv. Doch viele kommen auch mit so genialen Aussagen wie 'Brauch ich nicht ich bin Critimmun', 'Hab ich noch nie gebraucht! Es muss an dir liegen!' oder als Extremfall 'Ey lol lern erstma heilen! noob ey... (/leave und /ignore xy)'. Auch nervt es wenn man 5-10 mal schreibt das die momentane Strategie Verbesserungen braucht (auch hier natürlich höflich='sollten wir nicht versuchen...) und das einfach ignoriert wird. Wenn man lange genug WoW spielt kommt es einem vor als gäbe es nurnoch solche Spieler, weil man sich eher an das schlechte Erlebnis als an die vielen 'normalen' runs erinnert.
_
Zur verbesserung der Spielatmosphäre gibt es, in meinen Augen, nur einen Weg: Man meldet einfach jeden unverschämten Freak beim GM oder setzt ihn auf die ignore-Liste und sagt den Leuten in seiner Gilde, dass sie sich vor diesem Spieler in acht nehmen sollen. Natürlich ist das nur eine Lösung für wirkliche Extremfälle. Außerdem sollte jeder von uns versuchen immer freundlich und höflich in diesem Spiel zu sein. Es ist zwar nur ein Spiel, jedoch sind die Spieler immernoch Menschen._

Achja und zur Verteidigung: Ich habe classic WoW gespielt, war in Bc in sw unterwegs und steh auch jetzt wieder vor Malygos. Bin ich jetzt Arrogant und ein Arschloch? Ganz sicher nicht, ich hab nur mehr Erfahrungen als die viele. Natürlich geb ich damit nicht an (andere jedoch wohl...) sondern unterstütze Neulinge. Wenn mir zum Beispiel beim twinken ein Neuling begegnet der Fehler macht dann starte ich mit diesem Spieler eine Diskusion. Diskutieren Freunde nicht Befehlen! Schreibt nicht ''Mach mal die Attacke'' sondern ''Warum machst du diese Attacke?...Wäre es nicht besser wenn du die andere machst?''. Wenn man dikutiert (auch ruhig in der Gruppe nicht nur per /w) merkt der Spieler irgendwann, dass der Einwand berechtigt ist und er wird seinen Fehler *einsehen* und korrigieren. Und selbst bei der blödesten Frage muss man höflich bleiben. Immer bedenken das man einfach mehr weiss als der Neuling (nicht abwertend gemeint, es ist einfach so, alles muss gelernt werden). 

Und selbst nach jahrelanger Erfahrung kann man noch dazulernen. Seit immer offen für Verbesserungsvörschläge! 
Es geht außerdem nicht nur darum seine Klasse zu kennen, sondern auch darum wie man mit seiner Klasse die anderen Klassen unterstüzen kann (außer im PvP... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Achja und das man Leute mit ner bestimmten Dps zahl mitnimmt ist logisch. Man kann es sogar ausrechnen:
(Hp des Bosses) : (Enrage in sekunden) : (Anzahl der DD's im Raid) = benötigte Dps eines DD'lers (wer mehr hat ist natürlich willkommener)


PS:Fall sich jemand auf meinen Post beziehen will, nicht komplett zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Januar 2009)

chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> also wenn jemand zu mir sagt: "Bist du Healer?" oder "Kannst du healen?" ist es bei mir eh schon vorbei. Warum in Gottes Namen benutzen die Leute denn das Wort Healer?? Kürzer wird das Wort dadurch schliesslich nicht. Warum können sie ihren Finger nicht aus das "I" statt auf das "A" führen, sodass aus dem Satz ein vernünftiger detuscher Satz wird. Oder ist Englisch oder was so ähnlich aussieht einfach cooler. Und "healen" ist ja schon mal weder deutsch noch englisch.



Schlimmer finde ich, dass die Netiquette fast vollständig verloren gegangen sind, manchmal antworte ich
auf solche Anfragen mit dem Satz "Hallo erstmal", das führt in manchen Fällen zu schweigen auf der 
anderen Seite (dann weiss ich dass ich mit dieser Gruppe gar nicht erst losziehen will), manchmal aber
auch zu einem Aha-Effekt und ich bekomme dann auch das Hallo oder Hi. Das mag jetzt bissi arrogant
klingen, aber steht nicht in den Tootipps manchmal, dass man mit einem Spieler, bevor man mit ihm 
handelt oder ihn in ne Gruppe einlädt erst mal paar Worte gewechselt haben sollte. Ich bin der Auffassung,
so was gilt auch für eine Frage nach der Ausrichtung. Ich geh schliesslich auch auf der Straße nicht auf
einen wildfremden Menschen zu und frage ihn "Bist du Busfahrer?".

Also das Thema Höflichkeit/Umgang miteinander hat sich m.E. schon zum negativen entwickelt.


----------



## Azrael222 (16. Januar 2009)

/sign


----------



## Curentix (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Beschwärden




Roflcopter. Omg, was hab ich köstlich gelacht...


----------



## pixler (16. Januar 2009)

Hm, es ist mir auchs cohn aufgefallen, vorallem in rnd raids/inzen wo man regelrecht beleidigt wird, wenn man jdm etwas wegwürfelt. Da kommt dann sowas wie ich war hier schon so oft drin , ich habs verdient, du noob etc. Muss sagen, dass das mich total ankotzt. Klar hat wow nicht viel mit dem rl zu tun, aber in der wow-gesellschaft sollte man (meiner meinung nach) auch nen gewisses verhalten an den tag legen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Januar 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Wow ist so langsam ausgeluscht, die Leute sind mit dem Game wie auch mit sich selbst unzufrieden.
> Sie suchen sich ein Ventil um ihre unzufriedenheit auszulassen...und das sind nunmal die anderen Mitspieler.
> 
> Die meisten in meiner Gilde haben mittlerweile zu Warhammer gewechselt, dort ist man auf einen Server zusammen und nicht anonym, nix mit flamen im bg, denn man ist auf einen Server was natürlich dazu beiträgt sich etwas zurückzuhalten.
> ...


genau so ist es.
ich werd auch bald zu war wechseln.


----------



## Chaniqua (16. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss schon wiso ich eigentlich seit BC nicht mehr RND in Inis gehe...

Gildenintern FTW

Denn ich bin auch der Meinung, Skill ist wichtiger als DPS... denn viele Klassen machen noch anderes als nur DMG fahren, Sheepen, Counterspellen usw...


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> genau so ist es.
> ich werd auch bald zu war wechseln.


Naja, irgendwie bei den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber keine Lust das zu erklären. Wäre mir jetzt zu primitiv ^^
Auch in WAR hast du Asis im PvP, die alleine in Gruppen gehen in Szenarien, damit sie mehr RP bekommen, afk-Leecher etc.
Durch das "schlechte" Chat-System fällt der Spam allerdings weg.


----------



## Larmina (16. Januar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Roflcopter. Omg, was hab ich köstlich gelacht...


Dir muss es ja echt schlecht gehen, wenn du über sowas lachen musst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

DIe Freundlichketi hat-  außerhalb  der GIlde -leicht bagenommen.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn manche Leute einfach nicht healen oder zu wenig DPS haben kann man einfach manchmal nicht nett sein...^^


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Januar 2009)

Arschlöcher gibts überall.
Fürs RL ne Ignorelist wär auch mal was tolles... =)

Die Unfreundlichkeit im Spiel hat aber meines Erachtens durchaus zugenommen.
Da ich jemand bin der ziemlich casual spielt (heute mit meinem 80er bisschen Questen, Morgen bisschen twinken, übermorgen vielleicht mal Naxx reingucken, usw..),
geh ich meist Random mit. Und wenn man da die ganze Zeit im TS mit anhören muss wie der Raidleiter reinbrüllt "Wo bleibt denn der Schaden, Leute!!???!!einself" machts auch weniger Spass.


----------



## Snorry (16. Januar 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die antwort * so wie immer * oder sowas in der art.


seh ich genau so

bin viel mit random-gruppen unterwegs, und da konnte ich mich noch nicht beschweren.....von unfreundlichkeit war nix zu merken


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Du masst dir das ja einfach^^ aber es ist echt schlimm geworden...



Ja da haste schon recht mein Tipp is hör auf zu spielen ich habes gemacht.
1: Weil mir eben diese Leute bis sonst wo stehn.
2: Das Spiel viel zu einfach geworden ist. Innerhalb einer Woche war mein Mage kopplet hero equipt und nen paar raid items.
Bei BC hat das viel länger gedauert wenn ich mal überlege wie oft wir darmals in Kara noch gewipt sind.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Todeshieb (16. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn manche Leute einfach zu wenig DPS haben kann man einfach manchmal nicht nett sein...^^



Das hört sich nach Kiddy (12 - 16 Jahren) an. Bist Du mit 4k Dps zur Welt gekommen oder hast Du auch mal klein angefangen? Spieler nach seinem Dps-Wert zu beurteilen ist einfach arm.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. Januar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich, dass die Netiquette fast vollständig verloren gegangen sind, manchmal antworte ich
> auf solche Anfragen mit dem Satz "Hallo erstmal", das führt in manchen Fällen zu schweigen auf der
> anderen Seite (dann weiss ich dass ich mit dieser Gruppe gar nicht erst losziehen will), manchmal aber
> auch zu einem Aha-Effekt und ich bekomme dann auch das Hallo oder Hi................



ja du hast auf jeden Fall recht. Manchmal wird man ja auch in eine Gruppe eingalden weil man im tool steht ohne vorher angesprochen zu werden.

@ Sprite 13: ich habe nichts gegen English aber das Wort "healen" ist nicht mal English und "kannst du healen", "bist du healer" ist auch kein English. Das ist ein wilder Mix. Wenn jemand sagen würde "Can you heal?" wäre das ja auch ok. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Deutsch immer noch die überwiegende Sprachen auf den deutschen Realms ist. Im genannten Beispiel ist der Sinn ja noch verständlich aber manchmal fragt man sich wirklich ob die Leute entweder 6 Jahre alt sind oder es furchtbar eilig haben den Satz an Dich loszuwerden oder aber einfach keine Rechtschreibung beherrschen. Nicht-Deutsche die sich um die Sprache bemühen natürlich ausgenommen aber das ist ja eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne viele freundliche leute aber auch schon immer unfreundliche kennengelernt. Hat schon zimlich zugenommen weil durch die werbung viele unerfahrenen MMORPGler dazu gekommen sind die nicht wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben oder sich so im Rl auch verhalten.


----------



## Labcup (16. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass das Durchschnittsalter der Spieler stark gesunken ist!


----------



## Malakas (16. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn manche Leute einfach nicht healen oder zu wenig DPS haben kann man einfach manchmal nicht nett sein...^^




Wenn manche Leute einfach keine Ahnung haben oder zuviel Scheisse labbern kann man einfach manchmal nicht nett sein... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Januar 2009)

Sie hat ziemlich abgenommen.

Gutes Beispiel:
Ich (Heiler): hey sucht ihr noch nen heiler?
schurke: wieviel addheal?
ich: genug für hdz 1.       (wohlgemerkt: normal-modus)
schurke: wieviel? lol bestimmt gar keins
ich: lad mich doch einfach ein oder lasses und such weiter....
xy ignoriert euch.

Ich hab dann wieder auf dmg geskillt anstatt mhier irgendwelchen roxxorn in low lvl inis hinterher zu kriechen


----------



## Malakas (16. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele freundliche leute aber auch schon immer unfreundliche kennengelernt. Hat schon zimlich zugenommen weil durch die werbung viele unerfahrenen MMORPGler dazu gekommen sind die nicht wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben oder sich so im Rl auch verhalten.




Joah da hast du recht. Ich kann dir aber versichern dass die sich im Spiel wie die Axt im Wald verhalten, im RL  garantiert nix zu melden haben : ) 

würden sie das tun müssten sie mit den konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## MadRedCap (16. Januar 2009)

Dank der Anonymität des Internets kann jeder, der solche Neigungen hegt, sich einfach mal in Sphären ausdrücken, die ihm sonst nie über die Lippen kommen. Das es so viele solcher Leute gibt, die einen dann nur noch beleidigen, ist dann schon erschreckend, hat sich aber nicht wirklich verändert seit Start WoW (obwohl die Anfangszeiten natürlich noch anders gelaufen sind aufgrund der Frequentierung der Server, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Reo_MC (16. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn manche Leute einfach nicht healen oder zu wenig DPS haben kann man einfach manchmal nicht nett sein...^^



Soll ich lachen oder weinen?
Wenn man nicht in eine Ini gelassen wird um sich besseres Equip zu holen wie soll man sich dann besseres Equip holen ^.^
(Ich gehe mal davon aus dass man z.B. in Naxx oder Sath will)


----------



## sinann (18. Januar 2009)

scheiss enrage timer abschalten und gut is...
wenn aber in einer bestimmten zeit ein boss gelegt wird, dropt halt ein zusätzliches item oder zusätzliche marke oder achivement halt...
jetzt bitte aber kein zul aman, unter 40min run für ein reittier oder sowas... dass hat mich schon total angekotzt

oder halt den enrage / Berserkermodus bei malygos25er um gute 3minuten hinauszögern.

d.h. länger kampf, weniger dps von nöten, alle happy plus wnen mal die funken in einer bestimmten reihenfolge kommen würden, btw. in der weise wie sie angekündigt werden, z.b. die Säulen an den Himmelsrichtungen leuchten grell auf... Dann muss nicht ein einzelner spieler immer ausschau danach halten und total angestresst werden, wenn nur an ihm die Verantwortung liegt, die ansagen zu machen und den funken nicht ausfindig machen kann, oder würde es bevorzugt werden, dass alle im TS durcheinander reden und und und...


zum thema: weil eben zuviel dps vorausgesetzt wird, weil eben sonst der boss wütend wird, werden diese Leute unfreundlicher.

anderes beispiel: was wenn der heiler nach einer gegebenen Zeitspanne nichtmehr heilen kann aufgrund von manabrand? ja mehr DPS !!!!!!

ich hasse diese initialen / diese abkürzung...


----------



## Groton (18. Januar 2009)

Die Freundlichkeit, bzw. Höflichkeit hat sehr stark abgenommen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach allerdings nichts mit dem Alter oder Unerfahrenheit der Spieler zu tun, sondern mit Erziehung im RL und mit Komplexen, denen man in WoW oder jedem anderen Onlinerollenspiel problemlos entgegentreten kann, da man jemanden darstellt, der Fähigkeiten oder Erfahrungen hat, die man im RL nicht hat.
Ich hasse es, wenn ich in einer Randomgruppe losziehe und man beim Start es nicht einmal schafft, hallo oder hi zu schreiben. Ebenso, wenn man als Mage durch Stormwind stiefelt und einfach mal in eine Gruppe eingeladen wird, mit dem "netten" Satz: Mach mir ein Portal nach xxxxx". Ich frage mich dann immer, wie sind diese Typen eigentlich im RL, gehen die auch zu jemanden hin, wenn sie etwas benötigen, und fordern einfach mal (bitte ist halt ein Fremdwort).

Arroganz wird halt sehr schnell erzeugt, da die meisten dieser Heinis, erst WoW spielen, seit es an den Gelegenheitspieler angepasst wurde. Sich aber aufspielen, wie wenn sie seit Urzeiten WoW zocken und zu Classic Zeiten die Inis blind gespielt hätten. 1. jeder hat mal klein angefangen und war froh, wenn ihm einer was erklärt hat, 2. heutzutage naxx zu schaffen, ist nix gegen die gaaannnzzz alten Schlachtzüge, 3. Leute, redet ihr mit euren Freunden, Kollegen, Familie genauso, wenn ja, dann bin ich froh, das es im Spiel eine Ignoreliste gibt.

Es muss kein Onlinespiel sein, das man sich fühlt wie bei den Waltons auf dem Sofa, aber Respekt und Freundlichkeit sind nicht uncool.


----------



## Sodaykin (18. Januar 2009)

heyho Nunja ich hatte gestern wieder so ein erlebniss mit einem Tank

eine Freundin und Ich questen zusammen in der Drachenöde und sucht halt nebenbei Instanz Gruppen
laden einen Tank (Morzan war glaube ich sein Name) einen Heiler und holen noch einen DD aus der Gilde dazu
während ich und der andere DD am fliegen sind schreib ich halt ein paar sätze damit meine freundin halt das quest zuende macht

und dann kommt von dem Tank "Neijii kannst du mal die fresse halten?" (ja komischer name für meinen char aber ich war damals totaler fanboy so vor ein paar jährchen ^^  darauf hin fragte ich halt warum denn ich habe nur ein Quest erklärt. dann fängt er an mit missgeburt und ähnlichen beleidigungen das ging dann in der instanz weiter aber am ende haben wir es doch geschafft.

Ich glaube mittlerweile bin ich bei ihm auf der Ignore und das nur weil ich ein Quest erklärt habe ^^


MFG
Soday


----------



## monkeyflash (18. Januar 2009)

-> HA HA <- Zur Zeit 46% meinen stark abgebaut, incredible gamer


----------



## Alpirìh (18. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
> inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw.



Wie soll man seinen Char beherschen, wenn einen ständig jemand mit 20 Level Vorsprung zieht. Ich hab das schon so oft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal ob Quest oder Ini, die Zieherei nimmt langsam komische Formen an. Wenn du dann mal einen dieser Strategen in der Gruppe hast und die Gruppe wird von den Mops zerlegt, sind sie am heulen. Das geht ihnen nicht schnell genug und was man macht ist eh alles falsch^^ Ich hab meinen Krieger damals mit vernünftigen Leuten in vernünftigen Gruppen gelevelt. Das hat auch noch Spass gemacht und die Freude über eine abgeschlossene Ini war weit größer.

Diese Nörgelheinis werden bei uns aus der Grupe geworfen und kommen auf die Igno-Liste. Wenn ich frustriert sein will, geh ich zu meiner Ollen - im Spiel will ich mich nicht ärgern, da will ich Spass haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (18. Januar 2009)

da spielt wohl jemand zu viele Randomraids ...


----------



## Alpirìh (18. Januar 2009)

Sicherlich auch... Warum den nicht. Für einige Sachen gibt es ne Stammgruppe. Aber ich spiel auch gerne mal mit anderen...


----------



## BlackBirdone (18. Januar 2009)

Wo ist "Ist im Allg wie immer"

Den es ist nicht anders als vorher, es gibt bloß mehr 10 Inis oder acuh mit Random 25 machbare Instanzen wo sowas mehr auffält als vorher.


----------



## Andros-LL (18. Januar 2009)

Zu den DPS

Es gibt leider zu viele Spieler die mitlerweile ihren Char nicht mehr spielen können, Mages mit 1500dps, Schurken mit 1800dps, Hexer mit 1400dps....

Es ist leider so mit BC waren diese Zahlen ok aber mit Wotlk liegt der gute Durchschnitt bei 2800-3200 dps und wenn man dann täglich mitbekommt wie "DDs" hinter dem Tank liegen dann ist das schon richtig wenn man denen das auch mal klipp und klar sagt.

Zum Heal

Wer seine Ziele nicht am Leben halten kann macht etwas falsch bzw. hat noch nicht die Kraft um bestimmte Punkte zu heilen. Auch hier ist es richtig wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist.

Anmerkung:

Wenn ich merke der Heiler schafft es nicht den Bossfight alleine zu heilen dann gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten ihm das Mitzuteilen:

1.
"Hey du Kackgimp alter wie kann man nur so schlecht heilen? Komm lösch dein Char du taugst zu nix ey" 
Unschön formuliert würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.
"Hmm hast du hier schonmal geheilt? Ich glaube du packst das noch nicht ganz vom Gear her"
Klingt schon besser^^
3.
"Entschuldige, du hast bis hierhin super geheilt aber nach den 8 Trys denke ich liegt das Problem an deinem Gear... eventuell sollten wir es ein andermal wiederholen wenn du noch besseres Gear erhalten hast."

Aussage ist bei allen 3 - Die Heilung reicht noch nicht aus - in dem Sinne muss man eben selber wissen ob man unfreundlich antworten will oder nicht aber der Fakt bleib gleich...


Generell sind die Leute nicht grad so Freundlich wie sie mal waren aber das liegt zum größten Teil an den kleineren Kindern die heutzutage mit einem etwas geschmacklosen Wortschatz groß werden.

Wenn ein jüngerer Mitspieler 8 mal fragt darf ich das Item haben und man ihm 8 mal mitgeteilt hat das der andere Spieler das auch brauch machen beide Bedarf, der jüngere verliert -> Reaktion "Ey du Penner das war mein Item du Spast ey fick dich... du bist so eine Missgeburt ey das Schwert konnte ich voll gut tragen"

Solches verhalten kommt meist von den kleineren WoWlern die Älteren hingegen sind die die Arogant wirken. Da kommen dann antworten wie: "Hmm eigentlich hätte ich mehr Improve von dem Item aber naja hast eben nicht soviel Ahnung von deiner Klasse wie ich"

Naja nimms so hin im RealLife gibt es auch immer mehr "Idioten" die denken "Arschloch" wäre ein Kompliment.


----------



## Semetor (18. Januar 2009)

Öhm ja will ja nicht angeben aber bei mir hat sich noch niemand wegen dem Heal beschwert. Ich würde sagen das dass einfach eine Frage des Skills ist die anderen können ihre Klasse spielen die anderen nicht. Das hat da auch nichts mit Frendlichkeit zu tun wenn es einen nervt wenn ein 80er Schurke 1k dps macht oder einem 80er Heiler ständig das Mana ausgeht und die Leute sterben.


----------



## Komicus (18. Januar 2009)

Aus dem Grund ist es schwer random gruppen zu finden. Die Leute sind unfreundlich, den Tank werden Rüstteile vom priester weggewürfelt mit der begründung "Ich kanns endzauber zum skill´n" 4von5 reggen für den Boss vor dem sie stehen, der 5te geht für 20min auf´n pott Der Heiler verschwindet weil ersten von fünf Bossen direkt das item gedropt ist was er wollte und und und bei BC war es teilweise schon schwer weil da viele zb beim Schlangenschrein mit fast grünen equip rein sind, aber wo soll es auch herkommen wenn man keine Gilde oder random gruppe hat mit der man gehn kann?Aber seit Lichking ist es wesendlich schlimmer geworden.Woran es liegt, darüber gibt es mehr theorien als Sterne am Himmel.


----------



## Vispi (18. Januar 2009)

Stark abgenommen.

Was man früher nur in normalen Inis erlebt hat ist heut schon fasst durchgehend in Hero Ini´s vertreten.

Ich hab zu BC Zeiten die Übergang von normalen Inis zu Hero Instanzen und das verhalten der Leute deutlich gespürt.

Es war meist ein viel freundlicherer Umgang auserdem ist nicht einer mal mitten drin 15 Min AFK weil er mit dem Hund raus muss oder Müll runter bringen oder sonst was, da ist man auch sofort zum Stein und hat die Leute nicht warten lassen alles ein Ausdruck von völliger unfreundlichkeit. 

Heute ist eine ständige GOGOGO Stimmung dadurch das auch keiner mehr CC braucht , man alles komplett weggebombt und  da zählt kein skill mehr sondern welcher AE am besten skaliert 

man hat alles random freundlich generft leider ist nun mal die große Masse nicht unbedingt freundlich 

mfg


----------



## Gilriad (18. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das es stark nachgelassen hat. Regelrecht hat sich eine Agressivität in die meisten Spieler eingeschlichen. Instanzen geh ich so gut wie garnich mehr weil ich einfach keine Lust auf solche Eumel hab, ich hab auch so meinen Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Freelancer (18. Januar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen.




Naja was soll da überlegen dran sein es ist eine alte Instanz die auf 80 ausgelegt ist und lange nicht mehr das ist was sie mal war. Evtl. denken diese noobs immer noch es wäre was besonderes Naxx clear zu haben ^^


wenn jemand dein heal nicht reicht gehe einfach nicht mehr mit den Leuten in die Instanzen sie werden ihren spaß haben ein neuen heiler zu finden am besten ist man sucht sich Leute die zu einem passen und mit den kann man dann wunderbar Instanzen spielen.


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2009)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> Zum Heal
> 
> Wer seine Ziele nicht am Leben halten kann macht etwas falsch bzw. hat noch nicht die Kraft um bestimmte Punkte zu heilen. Auch hier ist es richtig wenn man die Leute darauf hinweist.



Was für ein Schwachsinn ... Es gibt genug Gelegenheiten wo die Gruppenmitglieder sich so verhalten können dass sie eben nicht oder kaum heilbar sind.
Das Zusammenspiel in der Gruppe hängt nunmal nicht nur von einer Person, sondern von allen. Und wer denkt dass er alles richtig gemacht hat nur weil er im Damage Meter auf Platz 1 ist, der kann unter Umständen auch völlig falsch liegen.


----------



## wolfracht (18. Januar 2009)

Ist schon wirklich schlimm, aber ich finde es liegt ( zumindest bei mir aufm Server ) auch an den Gilden. Spieler von guten Gilden, die alles clear haben, halten sich immer für was besseres.... naja ist halt so


----------



## Farusam (18. Januar 2009)

Das mit der Unfreundlichkeit stimmt leider ich spiel noch nicht so lange WoW, ich hab erst ende 2007 angefangen und bis vor 2 tagen auch noch nie schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Vor 2 tagen dann in ner hero ini Gun drak müsste es gewesen sein iss uns die Heilerin mitten im Bosskampf dann abhanden gekommenweil angeblich nicht genügend dps gefahren wird. Ungefähr gerade als der boss fast tot war kurz darauf befanden sich alle 3 dds auf der ignore liste und mich als tank hat sie dann noch gefragt wie ich mit solchen boons überhaupt in eine ini gehen kann. Meine Antwort war darauf dann der erste ignore in meiner doch recht kurzen Karriere.

Ich kann nich sagen das die freundlichkkeit stark abgenommen hat aber sie hat abgenommen. Obwohl ich immer wieder recht gute erfahrungen mache auch seit dem addon es kommt halt auf die Leute persönlich an aber viele sind doch recht eingebildet was ihr eq angeht


----------



## FragGyver (18. Januar 2009)

Also mir geht es da so wie Farosam. Ich spiel auch noch nicht solange. Hatte zwar schonmal einen Char im Classic WoW, aber den einerseits nicht sehr weit gespielt und andererseits ist das solange her das ich mich daran kaum erinnere. Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen das ich bisher eher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und meistens auch eher mit anderen "Neulingen" in Instanzen unterwegs gewesen bin. Mir kommt es eher so vor, dass die Unfreundlichkeit im Endgame zunimmt. Ich hatte zwar auch schon ein paar seltsame Begnungen der dritten Art mit zickigen "Progamern" aber hab mittlerweile soviele nette Leute in meiner Friendslist, das ich eigentlich immer ne gute Gruppe zusammen bekomme, die über ein paar wipes noch lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war zum Beispiel vor ein paar Tagen mit einer Random Gruppe in BU, und wir hatten einen Hunter aus Alabama dabei, so dass alle dazu gezwungen waren sich auf englisch zu verständigen *Waves at Travelor*. War einer der lustigsten Instanzbesuche die ich bisher hatte. Ich finds immer toll wenn eher das Zusammenspiel als der Erfolg im Vordergrund steht, schliesslich ist es ein Spiel und es sollte Spass machen. Also wenn man sich nebenbei noch nett unterhalten kann und alle Spass haben ist es mir eigentlich relativ schnuppe wie schnell oder erfolgreich man die gewählte Aufgabe erledigt.

Generell ist es wohl so, je mehr Spieler, desto schlechter das Niveau (Siehe CS)


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Januar 2009)

sinann schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, dass die Herausforderung darin liegt, einfach Glück zu haben... Würden die Funken aber in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge in die Mitte des Raumes zufliegen, statt kreuz und quer plus das elendige serverlag / instanzlag problem plus powerrechner für schlichte comic grafik haben muss weil die zaubereffekte die grakaleistung dermaßen runterrasseln lässt, dass keine Möglichkeit besteht, diese Funken richtig auszumachen.
> 
> das ist nur noch Wahnsinn, blizzard sind die idee ausgegangen um neue Herausforderungen zu schaffen, setzt nur noch die erforderlichen dps zahl hoch und erschwert durch knifflige movement-abläufe.
> 
> da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass so mancher spieler aggressiv wird, wenns mal nicht klappt.



Entschuldige bitte, aber Malygos ist alles, aber kein Glücksencounter. Selbst wenn man keine Todesritter dabei hat, die die Funken in den Raid ziehen ist es doch relativ einfach zu managen mindestens einen Funken zu bekommen. In der 3. Phase kann man auch eine Menge rausholen, wenn alle alles richtig machen. Da ist es dann sogar völlig egal, wieviele reale DPS man mit seinem Char fährt, man muss nur seinen Dot aufrechterhalten und so hoch wie möglich stacken. Außerdem würde ich zwischen Bosskampfdesign und Hardwarebedingte Probleme unterscheiden. Sollen die Entwickler solcher Instanzen nun auch anfangen mit einzubeziehen, dass der Server laggen könnte? Ich bitte dich. Dann bleiben am Ende nur noch solche Tank&Spank Encounter wie Flickwerk übrig, der zwar nett ist seine DPS an einem realen Boss und raidbuffed auszutesten, aber grottenlangweilig für einen DD'ler ist. Der fordert eher die Heiler. 

Die ganze Diskussion (hier, wie auch in dem anderen Thread) führt eh zu nichts. Wenn jemand, egal ob in einer Gruppe oder Raid, eine Anforderung stellt, muss man sich selbst überlegen ob man das tragen kann bzw. ob man mit so einem mitgehen sollte. Ich denke, jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und meine ist, dass solche Leute, die völlig unrealistische Anforderungen stellen, selbst durch ihre eigene Meßlatte durchrasseln würden. Ich persönlich beantworte die Frage mit 500DPS. Wenn das noch mit einem "lol" oder "rofl" kommentiert wird, weiß ich dass ich mir selbst eine Menge Frust erspart habe.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch, wie sollten den Bosskämpfe deiner Meinung nach ablaufen, wenn es nicht mehr um Movement und DPS gehen soll? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## WoW-Zocker (18. Januar 2009)

> Es gibt leider zu viele Spieler die mitlerweile ihren Char nicht mehr spielen können, Mages mit 1500dps, Schurken mit 1800dps, Hexer mit 1400dps....
> 
> Es ist leider so mit BC waren diese Zahlen ok aber mit Wotlk liegt der gute Durchschnitt bei 2800-3200 dps und wenn man dann täglich mitbekommt wie "DDs" hinter dem Tank liegen dann ist das schon richtig wenn man denen das auch mal klipp und klar sagt.



Ich glaub dir nicht Bc von Anfang an gespielt zu haben...oder du ahst einfach keine Ahnung...ein DD 1500 Dps??? Am Anfang Kara da hatte man 600-höchstens 1000 Dps...ich war pre 3.0 mit bc mit nem t6 Hexer und war baff das er 1300 Dps in ner Hero ini schafft...1500-2000 hat man erst in bc mit dem 3.0.3 patch und den neuen Talenten geschafft. Unglaublich. Und in den 80 Hero ist mein Durchschnitt 1800 Dps mit schlechtem eq ...das man 2,8k-3,2k Dps in Heros und Raids braucht halte ich für ziemlich Unnötig und Unsinnig.

Zu dem Thema...also bei mir wars so ziemlich gleich...lag vlt am Rp server

So long Lichti


----------



## Anduris (18. Januar 2009)

Die Freundlichkeit der Spieler hat stark abgenommen... Naja, solche Leute, die sowas von sich geben, was im Threadtitel steht sollte man sofort ignorieren.
Achja, man braucht für Naxx nur 1600 Dps + , das sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Als wir das erste mal Naxx waren, hatten nur 2 Leute über 2000 Dps und das sind die leute, die mittlerweile 4,5k Dps dauerhaft haben.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Januar 2009)

Viele Spieler haben in meinen Augen einfach den Spass und den Sinn am Spiel (das der Weg das Ziel ist) verloren.

Statt ein MMORPG mit Freunden und anderen Menschen zu spielen geht es nur noch darum möglichst fix irgendwelche Epics abzugreifen.


Grüße Todi


----------



## Danf (18. Januar 2009)

Es ist zum Teil einfach nur zum Kotzen...
gestern abend naxx hc.

2 Krieger die eigentlich tanks sind haben umgeskillt auf fury und sind !ganze! 1,4k dps gefahren, und wenn dann ein Hexer der zur Hälfte epic ist 2k dps bei thaddius fährt und bei den andeen Bossen 1-1,4k ----> Kick... sowas brauch sich doch nich für naxx 25 anmelden...

Full buffed sollte man in naxx 25 ald dd MINDESTENS 3k dps fahren, wobei das wenig ist...
und wenn sich dann ein Schurke im lfg befindet wo druntersteht "32 cirt, 4k ap mindestens 3k dps" und der dann sage und schreibe 1,2k fährt, dann is das einfach sceiße und ich werd unfreundlich.
Wenn wer low schaden macht und dann für naxx nhc/hc ansteht, den kann man nur anflammen...

MFG
DANF


----------



## r3maire (18. Januar 2009)

Verschieden


----------



## MayoAmok (18. Januar 2009)

also meiner bescheidenen meinung nach, sollte dieser ganze recountquatsch verboten werden.

wer sich an zahlen aufgeilt, sollte sich ne schöne exceltabelle vornehmen, und sich danach bei malen nach zahlen einen von der palme wedeln.

in einem SPIEL haben solche leute nichts verloren, und ergattern sich bei mir ehrenplätze auf der bäh-bäh-liste.


----------



## Spittykovski (18. Januar 2009)

Ich finde der Großteil der Randoms mit denen ich mitgegangen bin ist freundlich. Allgemein hab ich positive Erfahrung gemacht. Aber natürlich gibts zwischendrin immer n paar arrogante Deppen die denken sie wären die tollsten. Solche leute ignorieren und meiden. Punkt aus. Und am besten einfach nicht in Gruppen einladen. Es gibt n paar Pappenheimer, lustigerweise sind diese aber auch oft schon bekannt dafür wie ich neulich erst feststellen durfte.

Wichtig: schenkt solchen Spielern nichts. Versucht erst garnicht euch bei denen einzuschleimen nur damit ich vllt mal in ne Hero Instanz mitkomemn könnt. Lieber ne andere suchen.


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Viele Spieler haben in meinen Augen einfach den Spass und den Sinn am Spiel (das der Weg das Ziel ist) verloren.
> 
> Statt ein MMORPG mit Freunden und anderen Menschen zu spielen geht es nur noch darum möglichst fix irgendwelche Epics abzugreifen.



Das kann man leider nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Januar 2009)

Na das Epix und Content clear arrogant machen kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Sicher gibt es Leute die nur Leute auf ihrem Stand akzeptieren. Aber das ist keinesfalls die Regel! Ich habe ein beachtliches Equip bestehend aus 4 t7,5 1 t7 und rest vergleichbar, das hält mich aber keinesfalls davon ab anderen zu helfen oder freundlich zu beraten und da bin ich sicher keine Ausnahme.

Ich denke schon lange darüber nach warum das so ist das einige Gilden auch ohne Dauerzocker zu sein gut im Content voran kommen und andere eben nicht..
Ich bin für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen das es in dem grossteil der Gilden zuwenig oder schlechte organisation gibt und auch gute Raidleiter braucht man um vorran zu kommen. Leider sind nicht viele mit dem Talent dazu gesegnet, ich leider auch nicht und ohne die Organisationstalente in meiner Gilde würd ich wohl noch an Naxx 10er festhängen.


----------



## Maga1212 (18. Januar 2009)

Freundlichkeit ?! was ist das ?! was soll das sein ?! erklärt mir es!


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
> inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw. und encounter scheitern eig nur an sowas oder einer schlechten gruppenzusammenstellung.
> kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.


Dies kann ich nur bejahen! Ich würde nicht sagen, dass die Menschen unfreundlicher werden, sondern dass vor allem jetzt in wotlk ein gewisser Mindestskill gefragt ist! Früher, z.B. in Kara, da musste man tatsächlich einfach nur draufhauen, das genügte schon. Natürlich benötigte man auch noch ein bisschen eq. Erst bei den schweren Raidinstanzen (bt, mh, sw) benötigte man auch skill, aber die Skilllosen hatten meisst nicht einmal das EQ für den Trash... Jetzt aber in Naxx, da braucht einfach jeder Skill für einige Bosse (Heigan the Unclean ist da das besste Beispiel), ich behaupte auch, dass man jetzt durch Skill dmg, Heilung und aggro viel stärker beeinflussen kann als vorher. Da ist das einfach so, dass man nicht mehr sagt, hol dir besseres eq, sondern einfach, du hast nicht den skill dazu. Fertig. Schluss.

Aber allgemein finde ich die Spieler gar freundlicher als zuvor, eine Ursache dafür ist die Tatsache, dass es noch keine so grossen EQ-Differenzen gibt. So schreibt jetzt ja noch niemand, "haha ich hab t9, du nichma t8, du kleines kackboon!!!", oder "du hast ja t9, hast sicher kein rl oder bist da ja der totale versager!!!".
Ansonsten hat sich nicht viel verändert. Höchstens, dass mich jetzt nicht mehr alle allys in if und sw angreifen, ich dementsprechend im pve-server weniger von ihnen killen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zifnab Bln (4. Februar 2009)

Unfreundliche zeitgenossen giebt es überall, doch meine erfahrungen sind in der überzahl positiv.
Ok, ich bin erst ein 52er Hexer auf Gebrechen, aber ich bekomme ständig aus meiner Gilde Anfagen nach Ini,
so das ich manchmal kaum Zeit zum farmen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das beste daran ist das es auch noch ne menge spass macht !

Auf ne Anfrage ob mir einer aus meiner Gilde beim Magiestoff farmen helfen könnte (um den Skill zu steigern),
ging bei mir nach nicht mal 5min das Handelsfenster auf und ich bekam satte 100stk !!! einfach geschenkt!
Mein Verzaubererskill steigt auch fast von alleine, da ich ständig Anfagen nach den neusten Up's bekomme und ich manchmal ne gute halbe Stunde nur mit Verzaubern zubringe. Dazu kommt das ich dafür auch keine Mat-probleme habe und ich bei gedroppten Rezepten immer ne anfrage bekomme, dank meiner Kollegen ;-) .

Im Gegenzug verlange ich natürlich kein Gold für solche Sachen, helfe auch gern mit einigen netten Sachen aus meinen Bankfach aus und denke bei Rezepten und Mats die ich finde auch an meine Gilde.
Es ist halt immer ein geben und nehmen und wenn dabei die Relation im Auge behält, dann ist die Freundesliste schneller voll als man bis 3 zählen kann.

Und mich hat noch keiner wegen mangelder DPS angemault, obwohl ich nicht immer den ersten Platz in der der Liste habe.
Und wenn man zul'farrak mit 3krieger,1hexer und 1dudu(heal) in etwas über 1Stunde mit allen Bossen macht, ohne mana-probl (auch auf der treppe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), 1dead(unsere "kleine" konnte es kaum erwarten sich in den mob zu stürzen) und genug zeit über den loot zu diskutieren, dann stellt sich der "Schwanz-o-meter"- Vergleich auch nicht.
Und was den Loot anbelangt, wir reden zuerst für wen das nette Teil am besten geeignet wäre und ob er es denn überhaupt braucht (ich setzte voraus das jeder sein Equip und seinen Wertebedarf auch richtig kennt!) und dann wird erst gewürfelt. Das erspart Stress, Ärger und Entäuschung und jeder kann eine Ini mit einem neuen guten Beuteteil verlassen.

PS.: Es lohnt sich auch mal anderen beim leveln zu helfen (wenn der mob mal wieder zu heftig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
       Daraus können gute Freunschaften entstehen und man bekommt schneller Hilfe, wenn man selbst mal in der         Klemme steckt !


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Februar 2009)

Ich empfinde die Community als genauso (un)freundlich wie vorher. Seit WoW Classic sind schon mal die Tanks oder Heiler genervt und ohne Vorwarnung mitten in der Instanz aus der Gruppe gegangen, wenn ihnen was nicht gepasst hat, im Chat wurde schon immer gespammt, geflucht und beleidigt und als Furorkrieger schmeißt man das LFG-Tool sowieso nur an, wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist. "Wenn du net tanken willst, dann verp*** dich gefälligst aus der Gruppensuche, du Fo****!!!"

Genauso bekomme ich aber einfach so ein Handelsfenster auf den Screen, wenn ich einen Lowbie anfange, und jemand steckt mir einfach so 2 Goldstücke oder eine Tasche zu. Manchmal bekomme ich auch einfach so einen /tell, ob ich z.B. durch die DM gezogen werden will, weil da ein 80er grad eh irgendwelche Newbies durchzerrt. 

WoW ist ab 12. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber ich war mit 12 unausstehlich. Und das blieb auch so, bis ich dann irgendwann erwachsen war (so mit 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dass einige im Spiel die Sau rauslassen, lässt sich kaum vermeiden, war meines Erachtens aber immer so, auch schon vor 4 Jahren.


----------



## Marienkaefer (4. Februar 2009)

Epic macht einige wirklich arrogant ...

Vor ner woche oder so war ich Turm Hero .. Fast gildenintern bis auf den Tank.
Nach dem 2. Boss meinte der: "Hast wohl bei den DDs gespart oder wie?"
Ich find 2k DPS eigentlich voll in Ordnung.. ^^ kA, was der wollte ...

Gildenintern sieht das mit der Freundlichkeit zum Glück anders aus..
Ich geh auch in Low-Level-Instanzen.. Hab kein Problem damit.
Einmal hab ich ne Lvl 32 Schurkin im Schlingendorntal getroffen (da war ich bereits 80 ^^), der hab ich ca. 2 Stunden beim Questen geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meiner Meinung nach hat die Unfreundlichkeit zugenommen -.-


----------



## Gerbalin (4. Februar 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> also meiner bescheidenen meinung nach, sollte dieser ganze recountquatsch verboten werden.
> 
> wer sich an zahlen aufgeilt, sollte sich ne schöne exceltabelle vornehmen, und sich danach bei malen nach zahlen einen von der palme wedeln.
> 
> in einem SPIEL haben solche leute nichts verloren, und ergattern sich bei mir ehrenplätze auf der bäh-bäh-liste.



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich finde die Statistiken sehr gut weil dann kann man sehen wers bringt und wer nicht, die Zeit wird hoffentlich wieder kommen wo es bei nem Encounter mal am Dmg fehlt und dann sieht man die Schwachstellen dadurch schon sehr gut.

Back to Topic

Also ich finde nicht das die Leute unfreundlicher geworden sind. Man hat nach ner gewissen Zeit eben seinen eigenen Kreis ingame und mit dem Rest nichts mehr zu tun. Ich finde es ist wie immer kanns aber auch net beurteilen da ich mit Neulingen eigentlich nichts zu tun hab. Nur im /2 fällt mir auf das der Müllberg immer größer wird und viele glaub nicht verstehen was nen Handelschannel ist.


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

Zifnab schrieb:


> Unfreundliche zeitgenossen giebt es überall, doch meine erfahrungen sind in der überzahl positiv.
> Ok, ich bin erst ein 52er Hexer auf Gebrechen, aber ich bekomme ständig aus meiner Gilde Anfagen nach Ini,
> so das ich manchmal kaum Zeit zum farmen habe
> 
> ...




ich würde gern auch nochmal so denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habe leider zwei addons gekauft...

ach die zeit als junger unwissender druide *seufz nachdenk* ^^


----------



## baummi (4. Februar 2009)

Also mir ist folgendes passiert: Hab mich einer neuen Gilde angeschlossen die sich eine Naxx Raidgruppe aufgebaut hat.Hier gibt es nur Supernette Leute.Wir gehen meist in 10er.Durch Zufall bin ich dann auch noch an eine andere Raidgilde geraten die eigentlich nur 25er Naxx macht.Erst hab ich dann gedacht hmmm,wenn du man mit deinem Schaden gut genug bist.Ich bin echt freundlich behandelt worden und mittlerweile konnte ich sogar mein Equip deutlich verbessern.Spiele übrigens Krieger DD.

Was ich sagen will.Es kommt natürlich auf die Leute an.Meine Erfahrung ist das es leichter ist mit Erwachsenen zu spielen.da geht das Ganze sozialer zu.Und bei denen macht epic auch nicht arrogant.

in froh solche Leute gefunden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (4. Februar 2009)

auch im Handel...

[Neotrion]: WTS [Boreanisches Leder]! 8g pro stak!
[XYZ]: es heisst Stack du noob!
[Neotrion](flüster zu XYZ): na und, kann ja mal passieren das man es falsch schreibt.
''XYZ ignoriert euch.''


[Neotrion]: WTS [Wyrmfleisch]! 
[ZYX](flüster zu Neotrion): für wieviel pro stack den?
[Neotrion](flüster zu ZYX): 70g
[ZYX](flüster zu Neotrion): lol, noob würd ich mal sagen.
[Neotrion](flüster zu ZYX): lol, geh doch ins AH teurer kaufen^^
''ZYX ignoriert euch.''

-.-


----------



## Raindog (4. Februar 2009)

Ich halte es meist wie Wolfheart.

Ich bin nicht sozial. Ich spiele nicht oft in Gilden oder Gruppen

Ich hasse es auch (wenn ich mal in ner Gilde bin) wenn die Leute ankommen:

"Alter komm mal TS oder was!?"

Entweder wird nur dumm gequatscht, oder geschwiegen, oder sich wie im Kinderarten angezickt. (Und letzteres können auch Erwachsene)

Bin ich mit dem Tank unterwegs, und mir geht die Gruppe auf die Nerven (Fehlpull ect) dann gehe ich einfach.
Geht mir als Heiler mal nen DD auf den Keks, lasse ich ihn sterben. So einfach ist das.

Unfreudlicher wegen Epix? Nein. Kannst du pauschal nicht sagen.



Versteht mich nicht falsch: Fragt mich wer ach nem Port ist das kein Thema. Ich verlange nie nach nem TG oder ähnlichem wenn ich was herstelle...

Aber wer mir auf die Nerven geht, hat schlechte Karten.


Gruß

Dog


----------



## spiderxx (4. Februar 2009)

ich sehe es nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (4. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die unfreundlichkeit leicht zugenommen, was ich allerdings nicht auf Epics schiebe, sondern auf diesen ganzen DPS-Quatsch. 
Neulich in Naxx25er (Gildenintern) macht mich unser MT2 im TS zur Sau, weil mein Heal (bin großer, dicker blauer Holy-Pala) in seinem Recount auf letztem Platz ist. Dazu muss ich sagen wir, dass wir vor Loatep (oder wie dieser Sumpf-Kerl heißt) standen, bzw. mitten im Kampf waren. Getreu der Anweisung unseres Gildenoberhauptes habe nur angefangen zu heilen, wenn der Debuff des Bosses kurz vorm auslaufen war. 

Also bölkt mich der MT2 an: "Sag ma du Vogel, wenn das mit dem Heal nicht besser wird fliegste aus der Gilde!"
Ich:" Hey, ich halte mich nur an dass, was unser Chef sagt und ich denke nicht, dass du zu entscheiden hat wer fliegt und wer nicht. Also tu du deinen Job und ich mache meinen."

Unser Chef hat glücklicherweise eingegriffen und unseren MT2 auf Mute gestellt. 
Nach Naxx hatten wir eine lange ausgibige Gildenbesprechung, in der auch die wachsende DPS-Geilheit theamtisiert wurde.

Naja, zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ein dickes Fell habe und wer den Heiler blöde anmacht, kommt auf Ingo und wird net geheilt ^^


----------



## Hazeldine (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann fast uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Gestern wurde ich z.B. ( Gildenextern ) angeflüstert ob ich bei ner Quest helfen könnte...da ich grade unten in einer Riesenhöhle war habe ich geantwortet daß ich gerne helfe und derjenige sich etwa zehn Minuten gedulden solle. Was kam zurück...nur nen dummer Spruch. Und nach Portalen oder Futter wird sowieso meist nicht gefragt sondern gefordert ( dann gibts auch nix^^). Und das ganze Gequatsche von DPS oder Equipp nervt den Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich eh nur ( habe halt keine Zeit bzw. Lust täglich 10 Stunden online zu verbringen ).

Kann man aber nicht an Epics festmachen...WOW ist halt ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft an sich...und im RL lässt ja auch die Höflichkeit immer mehr nach ( sorry jetzt schlägt mein Alter durch )!

Mein Vorschlag an Blizzard wäre: Reserviert eine Ecke in jeder Hauptstadt, baut da ne Bühne und ein paar Zielattrappen...da können dann die ganzen Hirnis untereinander posen und sich in ihren DPS messen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (4. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.



naja... um als Hunter 2k+ dps zu machen brauchst du zur zeit echt keinen skill ^^


----------



## Dagobert001 (4. Februar 2009)

Alles gleichgeblieben war früher a ned anderst wennst als T4ler mit ner t6-ramdomraid mitwarst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also was solls such dir ne nette gilde mit leuten die benehmen haben und passt.

Wer ständig streit sucht und nur rummeckert wird sowieso gekickt XD


----------



## Yarom (4. Februar 2009)

Wo ist der "Alles ist gleichgeblieben"-Punkt? Wunderbar objektive Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hollm (4. Februar 2009)

ich find diese imbaroxorpvp monster am schlimmsten diese: ick bin geil, ick bin toll und ick kann eh alles besser
und man nur vollgeflamt wird weil man ja soooo ein noob ist und diese leuts grad nen viertel jahr wow zocken und nun die kings sind oder per 
grössen neid ( jeder weis hoffe ich doch was gemeint ist) andauernd ihr dpsaddon in chat zeigen müssen weils an erster stelle stehen.


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bemerke es schon, dass ich ab und zu mal, besonders in Random Gruppen von Leuten angeschnauzt werde, dass ich nicht genug heile.
Und falls mir mal jemand wirklich frech kommt, gibt es immer noch meine lieblingsantwort: "Junge, ich spiele seid 4 Jahren einen Duriden, 3 davon als Raidheiler und ich lasse mir sicher nicht von einer DD Schl**pe sagen wie ich meinen Job zu machen habe. Wenn du mit mir nicht zufrieden bist kannst du dir ja ein anderen Heiler suchen." Nur gut, dass es bei mir auf dem Server im Moment einen Heilermangel gibt.

Falls ich mal merke, dass ein DD merklich weniger schaden raus haut als die anderen kann ich es ihm auch anständig sagen und vielleicht noch Tipps geben wir er seine DPS erhöhen kann. Die mache ich aber auch nur bei Gildenkollegen, in Randoms ist es mir egal.


----------



## Thaielb (4. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich bemerke es schon, dass ich ab und zu mal, besonders in Random Gruppen von Leuten angeschnauzt werde,



Ist mir noch nie passiert. Soll ruhig jemand machen, dann soll er sich mal einen neuen Heiler suchen. Als Tank oder Heal ist man da wirklich in einer Sonderrolle. Grund genug zum meckern gibt es sicher genug. Mit den DKs kommen so viele Leute ins Spiel, die ihre Klasse kaum beherrschen. Fragt man vorher, ob er tanken kann und es schon mal gemacht hat, bekommt man patzige Antworten. Nimmt man ihn als Tank mit, kommt es nicht selten vor, dass ich mir die Finger wund heile, da die null Kritimmunität haben und kein aggro halten können. Da muss ich mich schon mal zurückhalten.


----------



## hollm (4. Februar 2009)

jap genau das selbe ist mir auch mitnem dk (angeblicher tank) passiert und hat dann noch nichma seine frostaura an und meint ich wär zu d..f zum healen


----------



## Bloodpak (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Heiler sind gut raus aus der Sache, da z.ZT. Tanks oder DDler Schuld an allem sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ist für mich als Heiler mal neu. 

Und die Freundlichkeit wenn man Random geht, ist halt eine andere. Mal gut, mal schlecht.


Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (4. Februar 2009)

da ich mich fast nur ausschliesslich nur mit "Bekannten" ingame bewege, hat bei mir die Freundlichkeit eher zugenommen, aufgrund der tatsache das wir in der Gilde noch ein paar weitere nette Member dazugewinnen konnten.
Zudem haben wir durch auffüllen unserer 25er raids auch noch ein wenig neue Spieler kennengelernt, welche ebenso einen netten Eindruck hinterlassen haben und aufgrund der gegenseitigen Sympathie entweder die Gilde zu uns gewechselt haben, oder aber des öfteren bei Raids gerne aushelfen.

Alles in allem: Friendlist/Gilde etwas gewachsen daher positive Rückmeldung meinerseits.

Bei Random kann ich kaum Auskünfte geben, da dies schon seid geraumer zeit durch zu schlechte Erfahrungen seltener in Anspruch genommen wird.
Handelchat ist aufgrund des Spamm- & Flamevorkommens eh schon länger ausgeblendet. Da scheinen sich ja eh und je Kindergarten & Co am liebsten aufzuhalten.


----------



## youngceaser (4. Februar 2009)

mir fehlt die möglichkeit gleichgeblieben


----------



## Draelia (4. Februar 2009)

Könnte auch einfach daran liegen, dass die verbalen Arschlöcher nix besseres zu tun haben, als die virtuelle Welt weiter zu bevölkern während, die freundlichen Spieler sich einigeln und innerhalb der ihren bleiben, so geschehen bei mir, auch wenn ich mich ehemals zur ersten Gruppe gezählt hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erquu (4. Februar 2009)

ja die leute hams schon verdient geflamed zu werden wenn sie mit ihrem equip locker 500dps/hps/bps mehr machen könnten. Das hat nichs mit Freundlichkeit zu tun, es beruht einfach nur auf tatsachen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. Februar 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> naja... um als Hunter 2k+ dps zu machen brauchst du zur zeit echt keinen skill ^^



Da solltest du die Skillung aber berücksichtigen. Ein BM hat derzeit ordentlich Schwierigkeiten das hinzukriegen. (da wo vorher eben autoschuss und Pet losschicken gereicht hat) 

DPS abfragen ist doch eigentlich (genauso wie Healerstats und Defrating oder was auch immer man beim Tank und Heiler wissen will) total blöd. Fängt ja schon bei den DPS an. Es gibt encounter, da kann man nicht viel DPS fahren (zb Maexxna als Fernkämpfer, wenn man zwischendrinn immer die Leute aus dem Netz holen darf) und andere wo man ganz locker hohe Zahlen schreibt. 
Wenn man da so wahnsinnig viel Wert drauf legt, muss man halt eine Weile ausprobieren, wer denn geeignet ist für die Gruppe und dann halt immer wieder die gleichen Fragen. 

Zum Thema Freundlichkeit und man macht nur Gildenintern: wenn die Gilde groß genug ist, kannst du dir die Flames auch intern abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt immer solche und solche.


----------



## Sch1llman (4. Februar 2009)

also in meiner gilde sind solche flames ein fremdwort. selbst wenn ein dd irgendwo in tank region rumgammelt, wird - zumindest "öffentlich" - nichts gesagt.
ganz anders ist das allerdings bei anderen leuten. letztens war ich naxx 10er mit 80% leuten aus einer anderen gilde und andauernd kam im ts "macht doch mal mehr dmg, das reicht ja nie blalba". komisch, dass es nicht einen wipe gab...
sind halt immer die leute, die sich etwas "besser" fühlen und dies immermal wieder zeigen wollen.
ich bekomme als heiler zwar keinen flame ab - finde es aber trotzdem irgendwie nervig, solange alles passt. wenn in einer hero ein retri pala 800dps macht, sage ich aber auch etwas^^
spitzenreiter ist aber immernoch ein fury, der bei archavon (=raidbuffed) ganze 450dps geschafft hat. bei solchen extremen beispielen kann man sich ein kleines kommentar manchmal doch nicht verkneifen^^


----------



## Timme19 (4. Februar 2009)

Mhm also auf dem Server Rajaxx, der ja zu den kleinsten überhaupt gehört, geht es so wie ich es erlebe ziemlich friedlich zur Sache. Klar es gibt die Anforderungen mit bla suchen DD 2k Dps, aber im Grunde war bis jetzt jede Gruppe nett und verständnissvoll. Auch wenn mal ne Instanz überhaupt nicht klappen wollte, wurde nach öfterem Wipen einfach gesagt, dass es wohl heut net sein soll und man hat sich im Guten getrennt.
Also nach meiner Meinung ist der Umgang, jedenfalls wie ich es erlebe so geblieben wie ich anfangs von BC auf den Server gewechselt habe, um einen Neuanfang zu starten.


----------



## Zadius (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das ich eigentlich nicht soviel geändert hat. Im bereich der Berufe habe ich gemerkt das die Leute freundlicher geworden sind und nicht mehr so goldvernarrt wie früher. Fürs schmieden bekam ich schon mal sockelsteine geschenkt oder ne vz bzw geschliffenen Edelstein umsonst (ohne tg) und solche sachen. Das hat sich rapide geändert in meinen Augen. Verschlechtert finde ich hingegen das verhalten in inis.

Früher hat man nach equip geschaut, jetzt halt nach dps und skillung. 
Das beste finde ich nur immer wieder wenn man die frage bekommt wieviel dps man macht und man schreibt zurück: Im Bosskampf? Gegen mobs oder an den Puppen? Dann kommt meistens nichts mehr zurück oder die wiederholung der frage nach den dps. Und das kann stark abweichen. 
Bsp: Ich als offkrieger kann bei einen stehenden boss meine rotationen ablaufen lassen und haufenweise überwältigen oder verb. hinrichten reinhämmern und meine 10k+ crits fahren. Wenn ich aber in Mobhaufen bin gibt es Fähigkeiten die ich meide um keine Aggro zu bekommen aber dmg machen wie z.b. Klingensturm, Donnerknall. Außerdem muss man schauen welches ziel hat der tank, was wechseln kann, Die mobs sterben schneller wodurch man als offkrieger seine proccs verliert bis man den nächsten anvisiert hat und auch das anvisieren kostet dmgpausen.

Was ich aber besonders lästig finde sind die vorurteile gegen bestimmts skillungen. Wie schon erwähnt dmg und BM beim Jäger momentan. Ich spiele einen mskrieger seit ich wow spiele, ich kenne ihn, kenne seine Schwächen und Stärken und wie ich welche rotation wann am  besten fahre. Außerdem habe ich es mit angewöhnt als Plattenträger in mobkämpfen gerne mal dazwischen zu gehen oder zu spotten wenn jemand anders aggro zieht wie der tank. Das mache ich einfach aus der reaktion herraus: Ich habe platte und halte mehr aus wie der andere heiler oder dd und der tankl hat mehr zeit die aggro zu holen bzw muss kaum laufen weil ich den mob zurückhole. Das mache ich aber auch bei bossen wo ich merke das der tank stirbt. Da sage ich mir spotte den boss, gib dem heiler zeit den tank hochzuheilen. Zwar halte ich das idR nur wenge Sekunden aus doie aber oft reichen. Ich bin zwar tod aber der boss auch und drauf kommt es an.

Und wieso sagt jemand: ne du bist pvpskill dich nehmen wir nicht mit? Ich spiele mit meinem ms fast ausschließlich pve. Und ich spiele ihn weil er spaß macht und werde deswegen auch nicht furor oder so machen (ich weiß das weil ich mal tank und furorskilled war für 1-2Wochen). Was kann ein furor was ich nicht kann? Er kann sich selbst geringfügig heilen... schlägt nicht viel aus. Er kann bessere rufe machen... kann ich auch, habs ja geskilled. Er hat weniger aggro durch haltung... ich zei trotzdem keine aggro im kampf. Er soll der imbadmgkrieger sein... ich bin auch sehr gut im dmg. Also warum gibt es diese Klassen/skillungvorurteile?
Der Ms, ich weiß, geniest momentan einen schlechten ruf. Aber wenn ich hero gehe und mit dmg an 2.Stelle stehe dicht hinterm dktank der mornalerweise naxx tanked und 2k+dps macht und die anderen dds 500dps weniger machen als ich wo ist da die rechtfertigung zu sagen: pvpskilled kommst nicht mit?

Also das fällt mir immer mehr auf.

gruss
zadius


----------



## enci91 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Freundlichkeit hat stark abgenommen.
Nicht nur in Sachen Heal und DPS ( damals hat man sich einen Dreck um die DamageMeter geschert, da hat man halt gewiped und es nochmal probiert -> ein Grund: Repkosten sind wahnsinnig teuer geworden ) 
sondern auch in Sachen Hilfe und Nachfragen.
Heute guckt eh jeder auf Buffed.de nach und schaut sich da an wie die sachen gehen ( ehrlich gesagt mache ich es auch ) und fragt nicht nach.
und selbst wenn wer im lfg-chat fragt "Wohin führt die Tiefenbahn?" kommt eine oder mehrerer dieser ausdrücke, mitunter auch beliebig miteinander kombiniert, als antwort:

fc
(z)om(f)g
l2p
noob
wayne?

statt einem einfachen "IF".

Auf die Idee, das man selber damals mit genauso großen Augen vor dem Tunnel in SW gestanden hat und nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist einen NPC anzulabern ist keiner gekommen.
Mag daran liegen das zu besagten Zeiten, als ich solche Fragen gestellt habe,  WoW erst ein paar Monate draußen war udn es etwas besonderes war, wenn man schon lvl 60 war und ein EpicMount hatte (welche du heute hinterhergeschmissen bekommst), geschweige denn ein T2-Teil hatte.


----------



## Nasenfluppe (4. Februar 2009)

fc steht auch für falscher channel^^


----------



## Devil4u (4. Februar 2009)

Na servus Zusammen.

Naja, freundlich war WoW noch nie, aber die Spieler die was von einem wollen sind es doch immer xD.

Mal ehrlich... hier in der Diskussion liest man immer wieder sachen wie... die Pro's sind generft weil man es den Casuals so leicht macht und ihre Anstrengungen jetzt nicht mehr anerkannt werden und ändliches...
Gut ich selber bin ein Casual (was nicht heisst das ich schlecht spiele) und ich denke das dort ein gewisses Problem liegt. Als ich mit Zocken angefangen habe, und das ist sehr lange her. Da nannte man einen Pro Gamer die Leute die von Wettbewerb zu Wettbewerb zogen und von den Preisgeldern und den Werbeeinnahmen leben konnten. In der Zwischenzeit schimpft sich jedoch jeder ein Pro der ein Spiel schon 2 Jahre spielt und sein Epic anhat. Mit dieser Ansicht ist leider auch die Arroganz gestiegen. Aber sorry... jemand der von der Stütze knapp lebt, sein Leben vernachlässigt damit er 18 - 20 Std. am tag durch WoW rotzen kann ist kein Progamer. 
Diese Ausführungen bringen mich wieder zum Kern... Wenn man diesen Leuten klar machen würden dass sie nur Idioten sind die ir RL nicht im Griff haben und absolut nicht mit ProGamern (Berufszockern) zutun haben. Dann wird aus den kleinen Möchtegernpros ein haufen verlohrener Weicheier... 
Wer schonmal einem von sich so voreingenommenen Spieler versucht hat beizubringen wie Agrocontrole funktioniert weis was ich meine. Die meisten sind nicht einmal bereit dazuzulernen. Sie sind die Besten, wenn ich agro bekomme nachdem ich von Anfang an Max. DPS fahre ist der Tank schuld, wenn der Heiler mich nicht rettet ist der Heiler mitschuld, und wenn ich weil ich tot am Boden liege zu wenig DPS fahre dann kann ich ja auch nichts dafür... Ich Durfte mal bei einem Kumpel zuschauen der in einer der Besten Gilden war wie sie zu anfangszeiten BC in ner Raidini am wipen waren. Nach dem Wipe hat jeder mitgeteilt wo er Fehler gemacht hatte und was er beim nächsten Run verbessern möchte. Niemand hat jemanden beschuldigt, jeder hat vor seiner Haustür gewischt... und nach 3 Versuchen lag der Mob sehr gepflegt im Dreck. 
So... ich will niemandem damit sagen dass er kein Guter spieler ist. Aber auch hier im Forum merkt man wieviel Leute das gefühl haben etwas zu sein was sie nicht sind. Progamer sind nicht Arroganz, sie sind Hilfsbereit. Sie bringen einem Noobie (Noob ist und bleibt kein Schimpfwort, wer es als Schimpfwort benutzt ist der Englischen sprache nicht mächtig) lieber bei besser zu werden weder über ihn zu motzen.

Langer Rede kurzer sinn... Nehmt die möchtegernmacker doch einfach nicht ernst, seid selber Hilfsbereit und wischt mal vor der eigenen Haustür.
Das würde die Stimmung in der ganzen Community verbessern, ja auch auf Buffed.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Prequote: Noobs sind Neulinge nicht Unfähige
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

enci91 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee, das man selber damals mit genauso großen Augen vor dem Tunnel in SW gestanden hat und nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist einen NPC anzulabern ist keiner gekommen.
> Mag daran liegen das zu besagten Zeiten, als ich solche Fragen gestellt habe,  WoW erst ein paar Monate draußen war udn es etwas besonderes war, wenn man schon lvl 60 war und ein EpicMount hatte (welche du heute hinterhergeschmissen bekommst), geschweige denn ein T2-Teil hatte.



Das gibt es heute auch anders.

WotLK war neu draussen. Kaum bist du mit dem Zeppelin in Nordend angekommen haste im allg. Channel nur noch gelesen:

Wo ist der Schmiedlehrer???
Wo find ich den Questtyp???!!!
Wo 
Wo 
Wo 
Wo

lustigerweise wurden sogar Fragen gestellt die im allgemeinen Channel kurz davor beantwortet wurden. Viele sehen den allgemeinen Channel als "ich hab da mal kurz 125 Fragen"-Channel

sinnig ist es meistens zu schauen ob ein Spieler in der Gegend steht und den direkt zu fragen.

z.B.

Grüße! Kannst du mir sagen wo.......?

und nicht immer dieses:

"wo ist???!!!!plsssssneedhelp!!"

eine Unart die viele Spieler zwischenzeitlich genauso nervt wie:

Handelschannel: "sry für fc, aber wir suchen noch DD für Gundrak hero!!!!!!"


----------



## Sch1llman (4. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> eine Unart die viele Spieler zwischenzeitlich genauso nervt wie:
> 
> Handelschannel: "sry für fc, aber wir suchen noch DD für Gundrak hero!!!!!!"



bei uns schreibt da keiner "sry für fc"^^
ich find´s btw nicht schlimm, wenn im handelschannel leute gesucht werden. ich bin nicht immer im lfg channel und habe schon öfters dadurch eine archavon 25er gruppe o.ä. gefunden.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. Februar 2009)

Das is leider schon vorher so gewesen!
Habe persönlich aber nicht viele schlechte erfahrungen mit sowas gehabt!


----------



## Annovella (4. Februar 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> "Freundlichkeit??? Was ist das?"
> 
> Warum ich es genohmen habe? Weil ich es lustig fand
> 
> ...



genohmen?! "Weil ich es lustig fand"!? Man merkt sofort, dass deine geistige Reife noch nicht das eines 3 jährigen Kindes überschritten hat.

Traurig, wie fasst 50% aller Voter denke, dass die Freundlichkeit stark abgenommen hat... aber  ... sie haben recht. WoW liegt im Sterben, dass hat man der geistig unreifen Community zu verdanken. 
"GIEF PALABUFF PLX" "PALA MACHT KAIN DMGLOLOLZOL"(z.B.) etc. -> Ihr seht was rauskommt, es gibt ÄPIQSE for free, ohne das irgendwas dafür getan werden muss.
Die Casuals wollten mehr Items für weniger Arbeit, jetzt haben die Casuals Items und meinen, sie seien die uberpr0sl33tskill0r. Das schlimmste? Blizzard patched das Spiel so, wie der große Teil der Community es will: Einfach epische Items kriegen - simples PvP und so weiter. Nun meckern aber die selben Spieler wieder herum, dass alles zu einfach ist. Seid ihr eigendlich nie zufrieden? Wenn ihr meint es besser machen zu können wie Blizzard, erstellt euch ein eigenes Spiel, aber meckert nicht immer so herum und frustriert die Community..


----------



## Zadius (4. Februar 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Na servus Zusammen.
> 
> Naja, freundlich war WoW noch nie, aber die Spieler die was von einem wollen sind es doch immer xD.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Februar 2009)

es fehlt: keine veränderung spürbar


----------



## esmce (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich kann mich der Meinung von Zadius nur anschließen. 
Die Ignoreliste voll machen und fertig (dabei würde ich gerne mal wissen, wieviel Spieler man maximal auf seine Ignoreliste setzen kann *hrhr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Aber mal ehrlich; oft ist es doch so, dass gerade die Leute, die sich in einer virtuellen Welt stark (und dabei unbegründet) profilieren müssen, irgend ein Problem mit sich selbst haben. Entweder haben sie im ihrem "richtigen" Leben nichts nennenswertes erreicht, z.B. einen ordentlichen Beruf, Karrierechancen, guten Abschluss, Familie etc., oder sie haben einfach nur so einen an der Pfanne. Ich kann mich oft genug erinnern, dass wir Leute im TS hatten, die sich nicht mehr so richtig im Griff hatten, so dass wir sie leider der Gruppe verweisen mussten. Mit jedem weiteren Jahr in WoW steigt die Zahl dieser Personen. Ist wirklich eine komische Tendenz. Ich persönlich spiele mit Leidenschaft einen Priester und heile für mein Leben gern. Wenn mir einer krumm kommt, setze ich ihn schneller als er tippen kann auf Ignore. So ist das nun mal. Schließlich zwingt ja keiner einen, sich mit solchen Leuten herumzuärgern. WoW ist eine tolle Nebensache, und dabei sollte es auch bleiben. Viele Leute übertreiben einfach ein wenig, weil sie anscheinend nicht mehr unterscheiden können, was wirklich wichtig ist, und was nicht. Im Stillen denke ich mir dann immer: "Was passiert eigentlich, wenn WoW in 5 Jahren abgeschaltet wird?!" Was können diese Menschen dann vorweisen??? 150.000 Gold? Ja und, damit kannst du dir den A*** abwischen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr nicht.


----------



## manavortex (4. Februar 2009)

Ein "Progamer" ist jemand mit Epixxen? Das ist ja niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt extrem wenige Leute, denen ich diesen Status zugestehe. Wenn ich mir auf einem anderen Server auf der gegnerischen Fraktion einen Twink erstelle und die Leute nach deiner Gilde frage - kennen sie ihren Namen? Kennen sie _deinen_ Namen? "Ach ja, das ist doch der Typ, der immer im Handelschannel rumspammt" - FAIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich spiel einen Holypala. Ist immer großartig, um Leute gegen die Wand laufen zu lassen.
"Addheal?" - "Ja!"
/invite - annehmen "?" - "heal???dan gogogog" - /ignore
"olol du hast ja nur t4!" - "ja, ich kann darin so gut kochen!"

Meine Strategie, um Deppen zu vermeiden, ist dabei sogar relativ simpel:

Ich packe alle Leute auf meine (dank IgnoreMore unendlich lange) Igno, die mir irgendwie negativ auffallen. Negativ auffallen heißt: Erz- und Blümchenklau, Diebstahl von Questitems und -mobs (wenn da der Heiler steht und Hodir-Dailies macht, muss man ihm natürlich das Öl flaggen, aber ihm die Aggro lassen! Klar! Du kannst dich in Zukunft selber heilen, mein Freund!) und öffentliches Flamen. 
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten in Instanzen, die auf meiner Igno stehen. (1. Arschlochfilter! Trifft sicher auch mal Unschuldige, aber wenn ein befreundeter Spieler mir glaubhaft versichert, Sowieso sei gar nicht so, nehm ich ihn auch wieder runter.)
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten irgendwohin, die mir im Handelschannel durch hochfrequenten LFG-Makrospam auffallen. Solche Leute kommen auf meine Igno. (2. Arschlochfilter: Leute, die den Handelschannel dermaßen dichtspammen, verhalten sich egoistisch (es interessiert sie nicht, ob sie andere Leute belästigen, Hauptsache, sie bekommen was sie wollen) und sind ungeduldig (potentieller Wipe- und Pöbelgrund in Instanzen). Mit egoistischen Leuten in eine Ini zu gehen, bringt mir nichts, denn da sind genau solche Specimen drunter, die dem Tank seine epischen Armschienen wegwürfeln, um Verzauberkunst zu skillen, oder als Hexer Bedarf auf die epische Hose mit MP5 haben (die hat ja einen Punkt mehr Int!), obwohl der Heiler gerade schon weint.
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten irgendwohin, die den Terminus "gogogogo(g)" benutzen. Das höchste der Gefühle ist "dann go", ab jedem weiteren "go" steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine Flachpfeife vor sich zu haben, exponential an. Wer keine Flachpfeife ist und "gogogogog" benutzt, weil er es nicht besser weiß, wird darüber jederzeit unentgeldlich aufgeklärt. Im Zweifelsfall: Nachfragen: "Hätte ein "go" nicht gereicht?" Meistens kommt ein Flame zurück, Zweifelsfall geklärt.
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten in Instanzen, die nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Anliegen vernünftig zu formulieren. Ich hab kein Problem mit Rechtschreibfehlern, aber wenn ich "heal?" lese, weiß ich genau, da brauch ich garnicht erst mitzugehen. Meistens antworte ich mit etwas wie "nein danke, hier in Dalaran passiert mir nichts".
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten irgendwohin, die die Bedeutung von "hi" nicht kennen. Wenn ich übergangslos angequatscht werde, poste ich ein "hi" zurück, und wenn dann keine Reaktion erfolgt, die darauf schließen lässt, dass mein Gegenüber die sozialen Gepflogenheiten von Begrüßungen kennt, kann ihn jemand anders heilen. (Wer es im Eifer des Gefechts vergisst, reagiert auf ein "hi.. kennen wir uns?" in der Regel nicht mit einem weiteren "heal???ßß???")
Ich gehe nicht mit Todesrittern in Instanzen, die absurde Namen voller Sonderzeichen haben oder sonstwie irgendeine Art von Verhalten an den Tag legen, das mir seltsam vorkommt. Todesritter sind wie russisches Roulette mit ziemlich vielen Kugeln, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es wehtut, ist höher als die, dass es nicht wehtut.
Nicht mehr als ein Legolas-Derivat pro Randomgruppe! Wenn Légólàs und Lêgólâs mit ihren Pets Katze und Katze in einer Instanzgruppe sind, ist der dritte DD besser von Nihilum, ansonsten sind wir da morgen noch drin. Wenn die Legolas-Derivate wider Erwarten in der Lage sind, sich verständlich auszudrücken und im Gruppenchat tatsächlich funktionierende Kommunikation zustande kommt, gilt diese Regel nicht.
Wer mich anflamt, egal warum, kommt auf die Igno. Man kann seine Anfrage auch freundlich formulieren. "ey du spast du hast die gefängnisliste fuer 250g im ah mach die ma billiger das kauft doch keiner" wäre als "Hallo - du hast ein Item im AH, das mich sehr interessieren würde, leider kann ich es mir nicht leisten - können wir irgendeine Lösung finden, vielleicht ein Tauschhandel?" sicher erfolgversprechender gewesen.

Deppenfilter für Raids (zusätzlich), ausgenommen Achavon:
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten in Schlachtzüge, die kein TS haben. ("ey lol du gimp ts brauchen wir nicht nax ist in 30 min clear!" - danke, dich brauche ich auch nicht, clear Naxx mit Leuten, die so sind wie du.)
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten in Schlachtzüge, deren Equip nicht gesockelt und zumindest in sinnvollem Rahmen verzaubert ist. (Wer als Caster mit dem Dolch der Kirin Tor rumläuft, den er behalten wird, bis Gothik25 das Casterschwert rausrückt, kann da auch ruhig irgendwelche Zaubermacht draufpacken, zur Not das Scherbe-Zeugs. Wer kein Geld für einen azurblauen Zauberfaden für seine Hose hat, der 2 Gold 50 kostet, braucht auch noch nicht nach Naxxramas zu gehen, anderswo droppt mehr Gold.)
Ich gehe nicht mit Leuten in Schlachtzüge, die völlig überzogene Anforderungen an Raidmitglieder stellen. Wenn ich mitkriege, dass ein DD von anderen DDs mindestens 2000 DPS erwartet (in der Regel kombiniert mit Rechtschreibfehlern und/oder Flames a la "aber inv kiene naps mit weniger als 2k dps XD"), gucke ich ihn mir im Arsenal an. Ist er blaugrüngrau equipt, hat überdurchschnittlich viele Sonderzeichen im Namen oder ist ein Todesritter, den ich nicht kenne, muss einer von uns gehen.
In Schlachtzügen und Instanzgruppen, in denen ein Mitglied negativ durch besondere Epicgeilheit auffällt ("aber lad keine anderen hunter! wir sind schon so viele hunter!" Klar, ihr seid zu zweit, lieber noch ein achter Mage? - "kan ich plzplz die schutern haben ich brauch die fuer of equipt!"  "wir verwürfeln die Schultern fair unter allen die Bedarf haben." "kan ich plzplz??"), weise ich den Betreffenden freundlich darauf hin, dass er kein Stück besser ist als alle anderen und der Loot verwürfelt wird. Sollte diese Haltung auf Unverständnis stoßen, ist für einen von uns beiden keinen Platz im Raid. 



Unglaublich aber wahr - ich habe keine Flöten dazwischen. Nicht eine.

Wenn ich mir anhöre, was die Gilde da am Weinen ist! Randomgruppen, in denen DDs freidrehen, der Tank mit Zweihandwaffe tanken will und den Heiler bespuckt, wenn er ihn darauf hinweist, dass das vielleicht nicht die beste Idee ist, in denen der Tank beim Pull versuchen muss schneller zu sein als der Kugel- und Zauberhagel von hinten, in denen blaugrüngraue Todesritter mit 0,8% Gesamtschaden gern auf Priester-T7,5 würfeln wollen, weil es so viel Gold beim Vendor bringt und sie mindestens genausoviel Need haben wie der Heiler mit den Mondgespinsthandschuhen (so erlebt bei Achavon, er hatte einen komischen Namen, viele Sonderzeichen und kein TS), in denen der Hexer tanken muss... alles garkein Thema!

Ich bin jederzeit gern bereit, alles zu versuchen. Wenn mir eine Gruppe sagt, dass ihr Tank ganz frisch 80 und vielleicht noch nicht critimmun ist, sie aber gern Burg Utgarde probieren wollen - gar kein Problem, wir machen  Burg Utgarde und von mir aus auch noch den Turm, und wenns garnicht passt, vermittle ich gern an einen passenden Juwi/Schmied weiter zwecks Equipupgrades. Hey, wozu hab ich T7? Um die schwächere Leistung von Tank/DDs auszugleichen! Ein DD, der zugibt, nicht viel DPS zu fahren, hat von mir vollsten Support zu erwarten, wenn ich ihm irgendwie helfen kann, mache ich das gern! Aber wer im DMG unterm Tank liegt und dann das Maul aufreißt, oder wer nach dem ersten Fehlpull die Gruppe verlässt mit "hat keinen sin mit euch gimps", der landet auf der Igno fürs nächste Mal. 
Wenn mir eine Gruppe reinen Wein einschenkt und sagt "wir sind nicht die besten, aber wir würden uns freuen...", bin ich dabei. Aber wenn die Gruppe es eigentlich nötig hätte, so ehrlich zu sein, dann aber kommt und an _mich_ Ansprüche stellt, dann kann sie sich gerne selber heilen. Wenn mir der Magier vorher sagt "hör zu, ich hab ein kleines Aggroproblem beim Bomben...", kann er einen Schild und eine Bubble und Heilung haben, wenn ers mir nicht sagt, rezze ich ihn eben hinterher (rezzen ist manaeffektiver als zu heilen). Wenn er dann flamed, kann er gehen.

Eigentlich kann ich allen nur raten, ihre Ignore zu nutzen und zu pflegen (und gegebenenfalls mit anderen zu synchronisieren) und bei der Auswahl ihrer Random-Gruppen ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand walten zu lassen. Dann hat man fast überhaupt keine Probleme! Heult nicht rum, dass die Leute kacke sind - sortiert sie aus, es liegt an euch. Wenn sie merken, dass sie mit ihrer Einstellung aufs Maul fallen, werden sie sich vielleicht ändern, wenn sie damit durchkommen, machen sie so weiter. Und sogar wenn, dann seid ihr sie los


----------



## resonanz (4. Februar 2009)

@ manavortex

Sehr schöne, wenn auch strenge, Einstellung - gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem die Selektion in Sachen normaler Gesprächsumgang - seit gestern habe ich endlich die passende Antwort auf die entsprechenden Anfragen; das DND wollen die meisten eh nicht verstehen ...

[user] heal?
[Schattenpriester] kill!
[user] ?

Damit hat sich's dann schon erledigt.


----------



## Devil4u (4. Februar 2009)

/sign manavortex


----------



## Maugaran (4. Februar 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Ein "Progamer" ist jemand mit Epixxen? Das ist ja niedlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was viele nicht wissen ... in WOW gibt es keine Progamer... schaut erst mal nach was das Wort heisst und dann benutzt es


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Gschmarre, ehrlich.

Die Leute waren nie anders. Weder in WoW noch im RL.
WoW ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse, da kann es nicht ausbleiben, daß man immer wieder mit dem Faktor Mensch konfrontiert wird. Der Löwenanteil der Menschen ist nunmal arrogant, dumm, inkompetent und unfreundlich - er kaschiert das nur aus Angst vor sozialen Sanktionen. Wenn er nun sicher allein daheim vor seinem PC sitzt, dann dreht er auf, weils ja kaum unmittelbare Sanktionen gibt. Daß sich die Brotquote für manchen so spürbar zum schlechteren verändert hat, liegt daran, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad von WotLK so niedrig ist, daß quasi jeder in der Lage ist, sich mit Äpixxen zu behängen. Waren früher MMOs gar nicht so massiv, sondern einer kleinen Klientel mit ähnlich gelagerten Interessen vorbehalten, kriegt man in Northrend heute halt die komplette Bandbreite der Spezies "homo insapiens" ab.

Ich spiel auf einem PvP-Server, da ists naturgemäß so schlimm wie sonst nirgends, und ich kann die oben geposteten Ausschlußkriterien auch wärmstens weiterempfehlen (Und ich spiel tatsächlich einen Todesritter, allerdings einen ohne Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Man erspart sich viel Kummer und Frust, wenn man knallhart aussortiert - dann erlebt man zwar weniger Instanzen/raids pro Minute online, aber das ist der Preis, den man zahlt.

Da darf man mich gerne arrogant nennen oder einen Misanthropen, mir ist das herzlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh, und ein kleines €dit: Mir ists, mit Verlaub, furzegal, ob jemand jetzt "ideal geskillt" ist oder ob seine Penislänge - im Volksmund dps geheissen - auch ausreichend ist. Der content sit so einfach, daß man das relativ leicht kompensieren kann, solang jemand nett ist und kommunikativ wirds auch was mit der Gruppe. Ein Tank der noch mau ausgestattet ist? Dann zieh ich die Tankklamotte an und helf aus. Es fehlt an Heilleistung? Dann arbeiten wir halt mit CC. DD zu langsam? So what, dann dreht man halt selber ein bischen auf. Mit gepflegter ignoreliste finden sich nette Spieler früher oder später zwangsläufig.


----------



## Mage_Collina (4. Februar 2009)

@manavortex ... danke!

es war nicht nur wahr, sondern auch noch sehr amüsant ^^ besonders der todesritter-bereich und der teil der legolasse ^^

und den spruch "nein danke, in dalaran passiert mir nichts" wird meine priesterin sofort in den sprachgebrauch aufnehmen! du hast meinen tag gerettet!


----------



## Rasgaar (4. Februar 2009)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Manavortex! Absolutes /sign.

Gesunder Menschenverstand > Rest


----------



## manavortex (4. Februar 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Was viele nicht wissen ... in WOW gibt es keine Progamer... schaut erst mal nach was das Wort heisst und dann benutzt es



Progamer sind Leute, die das Spiel professionell (auf E-Sports bezogen) oder "beruflich" (auf z. B. Enchilada / Nihilum bezogen) spielen.
Diejenigen, die im "E-Sport", also in der Arena, wirklich gut sind, sind dann i.d.r auch Realm(pool)weit bekannt.
Von daher gibt es in WOW sehr wohl Progamer, denn Nihilum (ich weiß nicht, ob sies immer noch tun, ist mir auch herzlich egal) hat teilweise ausschließlich von den Sponsorengeldern gelebt.
Also bitte erst denken, dann flamen.


----------



## Kamaji (4. Februar 2009)

Mir fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit.. "War schon immer Scheiße"
Ich spiele auf Frostwolf.. der arschloch-server schlechthin.. und ja  das färbt ab


----------



## Devil4u (4. Februar 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Progamer sind Leute, die das Spiel professionell (auf E-Sports bezogen) oder "beruflich" (auf z. B. Enchilada / Nihilum bezogen) spielen.
> Diejenigen, die im "E-Sport", also in der Arena, wirklich gut sind, sind dann i.d.r auch Realm(pool)weit bekannt.
> Von daher gibt es in WOW sehr wohl Progamer, denn Nihilum (ich weiß nicht, ob sies immer noch tun, ist mir auch herzlich egal) hat teilweise ausschließlich von den Sponsorengeldern gelebt.
> Also bitte erst denken, dann flamen.



Stimmt, und SK Gaming hat für den Firstkill von Kil'Jaeden mächtig Prämie und Sponsorgelder eingestrichen. Somit kann man sagen das die 3 Topgilden welche bestehend aus einem Kompletten Raid vieleicht 30 Spieler hinlegen als Progamer die Berufsmässig spielen zu bezeichnen sind.
Also haben wir 3 Gilden x 30 Spieler = 90 Progamer... bei 10 Millionen Spieler ist es ein kleiner aber realistischer Anteil.


----------



## Céraa (4. Februar 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> "Freundlichkeit??? Was ist das?"
> 
> Warum ich es genohmen habe? Weil ich es lustig fand
> 
> ...



möp, erinnert mich an george w. bush....entweder ist er mein feind, oder freund xD

aber im ernst:
wenn i-wer meint mir doof kommen zu müssen, versuch ich meist ganz cool zu bleiben, was die leute nach gewisser zeit häufig aus der fassung bringt...das ist einfach zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenns konstruktiv und höflich formuliert ist, denk ich auch mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## Gnap (4. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht das es unfreundlich ist wenn man jmd. sagt das er schlecht spielt und er vll. mal ein bisschen im klassenforum lesen sollte um mehr dps zu fahren weil es einfach zu wenig ist. das dann die kritik nicht in rosa roten wolken verpackt wird weil man eh schon von diesem spieler total genervt ist weil er es nicht hinbekommt sollte klar sein! wer damit nicht umgehen kann sollte sich vll mal an nem non mmorpg versuchen wo er durch seine unfähigkeit nur sich selbst auf den keks geht und ggf cheaten kann um „imba“ zu sein xD!


----------



## nerris (4. Februar 2009)

Mit der Freundlichkeit verhält sich es sich so wie mit der bösen Jugend, über die alle alten Leute jammern. Es hat sich rein gar nix verändert. Oder war früher doch alles besser?


----------



## Gnorfal (4. Februar 2009)

> /sign manavortex



absolut signed manavortex


----------



## Vénom (4. Februar 2009)

@Manavortex: Einfach nur gut geschrieben und auf den Punkt getroffen ! /Cheer


----------



## Dumtidum (4. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau obs an WotLK liegt.. ich glaube vor WotLK hätte mir sowas auch schon passieren können..
Eine ganz witzige Aktion von ein paar Leutchen die ich beim Twinken mit in eine Instanz nehmen wollte.
Ich habe mit meinem Boomkin-Twink mal ins LFG geschaut und alles was drin war angeflüstert ob sie mitkommen wollen ins Kloster. Die Gruppe war dann recht schnell voll, ich hab mich als Heiler freiwillig gemeldet.
Zwei DDs in der Gruppe waren aus derselben Gilde und plötzlich wollte einer von ihnen Lead haben.
Ich dachte mir nichts Böses und hab ihm die Krone gegeben. Plötzlich wurde ich aus der Gruppe entfernt.
Ich hab ihn angeflüstert und gefragt was los sei, er soll mich doch bitte wieder einladen. Da hat er geantwortet:"Ne ich hab nen besseren heiler aus meiner gilde der kommt mit". Ich habe dann noch versucht klar zu machen, dass er das nicht machen könne, immerhin habe ich die Gruppe zusammen gesucht. Die Antwort brachte mich dann doch etwas zum Lachen und erleichterte mir die Entscheidung ihn auf Ignore zu nehmen:"hau ab jetzt kommt unser gildeninterner flame"... Und der kam dann auch.

Also ich habe keine Ahnung was bei solchen Leuten im Kopf vorgeht, aber das mit der Freundlichkeit wird eindeutig schlimmer.. ob es jetzt an WotLK liegt oder allgemein an der Laufzeit von WoW sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es unfreundlich ist wenn man jmd. sagt das er schlecht spielt und er vll. mal ein bisschen im klassenforum lesen sollte um mehr dps zu fahren weil es einfach zu wenig ist.



Ich denke schon, daß es das ist. Tips geben kann man immer gern, denn nicht jeder ist ein freak und in den Klassenforen zuhause. Klar gibts eine vernünftige Grenze - ich bin auch schon nach 10 wipes bei Loken aus einer Gruppe, wenn das equip zum einfach umknallen nicht langt und 4/5 wirklich jede Blitznova fangen, aber deswegen maul ich die Leute nicht an. Merkwürdigerweise sind das aber Sonderfälle, denn in der Regel klappt es mit netten Leuten bei mir mit den Gruppen - woran das wohl liegen mag?



> das dann die kritik nicht in rosa roten wolken verpackt wird weil man eh schon von diesem spieler total genervt ist weil er es nicht hinbekommt sollte klar sein!



Sollte es das? Wenn Du im Spiel auch so auftrittst, dann wäre das ein Fall für meine liebe Liste. Mit ein wenig Geduld und Kommunikation kriegt man selbst die härtesten Fälle von Inkompetenz zum Erfolg - und die wirklich wenigen Ausnahmen muß man auch nicht anpflaumen, ein einfaches "Sehen wirs ein, das klappt so nicht" reicht da aus. Schuldzuweisungen, egal ob angebracht oder nicht, bringen doch niemandem was.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön geschildert Manvortex!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!


----------



## Gnap (4. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, daß es das ist. Tips geben kann man immer gern, denn nicht jeder ist ein freak und in den Klassenforen zuhause. Klar gibts eine vernünftige Grenze - ich bin auch schon nach 10 wipes bei Loken aus einer Gruppe, wenn das equip zum einfach umknallen nicht langt und 4/5 wirklich jede Blitznova fangen, aber deswegen maul ich die Leute nicht an. Merkwürdigerweise sind das aber Sonderfälle, denn in der Regel klappt es mit netten Leuten bei mir mit den Gruppen - woran das wohl liegen mag?
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte es das? Wenn Du im Spiel auch so auftrittst, dann wäre das ein Fall für meine liebe Liste. Mit ein wenig Geduld und Kommunikation kriegt man selbst die härtesten Fälle von Inkompetenz zum Erfolg - und die wirklich wenigen Ausnahmen muß man auch nicht anpflaumen, ein einfaches "Sehen wirs ein, das klappt so nicht" reicht da aus. Schuldzuweisungen, egal ob angebracht oder nicht, bringen doch niemandem was.



tjo wenn du son härtefall wärst ders einfach nicht drauf hat stehste wohl als erstes auf der liste und kannst dir nen anderen 5ten mann für die ini suchen ^^ ich bin meist derjehnige der die ganzen nubs ignored und sich aus der grp verpisst weil ich einfach kein bock habe leute durch ne ini zu ziehen nur weil sie ihren char bei ebay gekauft haben oder echt zu dumm sind in 80leveln ihren char spielen zu lernen!


----------



## Maddin123 (4. Februar 2009)

welcome to WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (4. Februar 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> antwort "hat sich nix geändert" fehlt mir, es gab schon immer ne menge idioten , und es gab schon immer ne menge tolle leute in diesem spiel




das hat aber seit wotlk zugenommen


----------



## Gnap (4. Februar 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> das hat aber seit wotlk zugenommen



unfug in lichking prallen nur die leute die spielen können auf die leute die es nicht kommen aufeinander weil es einfach noch keine so große abgrenzungen der instanzschwierigkeiten gibt wie in bc! nubs gabs schon zu hauf in classic bc nur hatte man bis auf beim twinken nie nen grund mit denen mit zu gehen. im raid wurden dann durch die 40mann instanzen die schlechten einfach massiv wegkontensiert!


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> tjo wenn du son härtefall wärst ders einfach nicht drauf hat stehste wohl als erstes auf der liste und kannst dir nen anderen 5ten mann für die ini suchen ^^ ich bin meist derjehnige der die ganzen nubs ignored und sich aus der grp verpisst weil ich einfach kein bock habe leute durch ne ini zu ziehen nur weil sie ihren char bei ebay gekauft haben oder echt zu dumm sind in 80leveln ihren char spielen zu lernen!



Main "Kolchis", Server Kel'Thuzad. Nix tolles, aber für den derzeitigen content wohl ausreichend.
Du siehst, selbst "nubs" können in diesem Spiel so ziemlich alles umklatschen - wie Du unter der Prämisse auf Dein eigenes Spielvermögen, daß Du ja offenbar als "sehr gut" einstufst, stolz sein kannst - denn ohne Stolz keine Arroganz - das erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, daß es das ist. Tips geben kann man immer gern, denn nicht jeder ist ein freak und in den Klassenforen zuhause. Klar gibts eine vernünftige Grenze - ich bin auch schon nach 10 wipes bei Loken aus einer Gruppe, wenn das equip zum einfach umknallen nicht langt und 4/5 wirklich jede Blitznova fangen, aber deswegen maul ich die Leute nicht an. Merkwürdigerweise sind das aber Sonderfälle, denn in der Regel klappt es mit netten Leuten bei mir mit den Gruppen - woran das wohl liegen mag?
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte es das? Wenn Du im Spiel auch so auftrittst, dann wäre das ein Fall für meine liebe Liste. Mit ein wenig Geduld und Kommunikation kriegt man selbst die härtesten Fälle von Inkompetenz zum Erfolg - und die wirklich wenigen Ausnahmen muß man auch nicht anpflaumen, ein einfaches "Sehen wirs ein, das klappt so nicht" reicht da aus. Schuldzuweisungen, egal ob angebracht oder nicht, bringen doch niemandem was.



seh ich genauso...meist kann man es auch selber beinflussen !
man muss nich den coolen l2p kiddy machen, es gibt auch nette arten jemand etwas zu "verklickern" und wenn alles nicht hilft einfach nen satz wie "sehen, wir ein das es so nicht klappt" wie ja gesagt

wenn ich schon dauernt so nen sympatischen unterton bei jemand höre, ist man doch automatisch nicht gerade geneigt dem "held" wirklich zuzuhören....

ein teufelskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (4. Februar 2009)

[X] Ich bemerke keine Veränderung.

Das hat aber auch damit zu tun, das ich Random-Gruppen meide wie die Pest. Nicht, weil ich alle für "_______" (beliebiges Schimpfwort einsetzen) halte, sondern weil ich mit mir nicht bekannten Personen möglichst nichts zu tun haben möchte.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich auch auf Rückfrage nicht sagen könnte, wieviel DPS ich fahre, und es mir ehrlich gesagt komplett egal ist: für unseren 10er Naxx-Besuch reichts, für heroische 5er reichts dicke, was soll mir da irgendeine obskure vierstellige Zahl?


----------



## Raindog (4. Februar 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Ein "Progamer" ist jemand mit Epixxen? Das ist ja niedlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehr schön. Ich musste mehr als einmal laut lachen. So bittter die Wahrheit ist, so schön hast du sie beschrieben.

Leider hast du gerade im Lowlevelbereich (Alles unter 80) nicht oft die Möglichkeit eine feste Grp zu bekommen. Hier bist du, gerade als Causal, auf Rndgrps angewiesen.


Für deine Ingoreliste habe ich eine weitere Idee (selbige nutze ich)

Meist DDler die permanent nach dem Dmg-Meter fragen, oder/und dieses komische Bäm-Addon haben.

Als du von den Leuten im Handelschannel und den "gogogogo-Freunden" gesprochen hast, musste ich sofort an Pratchett denken...

BSPs: "Suchen Heal für Naxx!!!!!!" "Suche  [epische Unterhose von Illidan] wer verkauft die??????"



Warum so viele Satzzeichen?

Laut Pratchett ein sicheres Zeichen für geistige Schäden!



in diesem Sinne


Dog


----------



## Crâshbâsh (4. Februar 2009)

Die Zeiten als ich noch ein 'Kacknoob' war waren soo geil ich vermisse sie so dumm wie es auch klingen mag da hat WoW wirklich Spaß gemacht ...


----------



## Crueldead (4. Februar 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...



@threaderrsteller laut deiner sig bist du selbst schuld wenn du mit so nen lowen +addheal hero inis /naxx mitwillst archavon/sartharion okay aber naja viele sind schon verwöhnt mir ihrer stammgrp da durchzurushen und da haben viele kb mehr auf leute die so low und die da durchzuschleifen und sich deswegen des leben schwer macht ich meine viele die noch nichtmal 80 sind haben mehr addheal als du!


----------



## jemiel (4. Februar 2009)

Auf meinem Server sind zum Glück noch(fast) alles freundlich zueinander.(Wobei es auch daran liegen kann, dass ich erst 55 bin)Das einzige was mich persönlich stört, ist dass, vorallem Leute die schon einige 80 haben, sehr Erhaben wirken wollen auf uns "kleinen"
Doch 90% der Leute auf meinem server sind ganz ok, um ehrlich zu sein muss ich aber sagen: Vor WotLk waren es 95%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Darkblood-666 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ein alter Hase was WoW angeht und muss sagen es ist nicht immer leicht den passenden Umgangston zu finden wenn man einem relativem Neuling helfen möchte seine Spielweise zu optimieren gerade wenn dieser trotz einiger Defiziete leicht Erfolge erzielt hat dank der sehr einfachen Wotlk Inis und dadurch schon sehr überzeugt davon ist seine Klasse 100 pro zu beherrschen. Habe diese Erfahrung im Freundeskreis gesammelt von denen einige erst kurz vorm Addon angefangen sind. Gerade mit chatten ist es sehr schwer klar zu machen was ein Rat und konstruktive Kritik ist und was ein Flame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich nicht wegen komplett gecleartem Content und komplett epischem equip auf T7,5 stand als Profi bezeichnen ich bin mir ziemlich Bewusst das meine Fähigkeiten grösstenteils auf Erfahrung und einer gut Organisierten  und Hilfsbereiten Gilde zurückzufühen sind und nicht angeboren sind oder von überlegenem Intellect stammen. Von daher habe ich keinen Grund zur Arroganz. Ausserdem lerne ich trotz 3 1/2 Jähriger Spielerfahrung  noch immer was hinzu.

Man sollte sich schon klar machen warum man meint ein guter Spieler zu sein und weshalb die Person die einem droht auf die Nerven zu gehen vermeintlich schlecht spielt oder dumme Fragen stellt.


----------



## Proplan (4. Februar 2009)

Jeder sollte wissen wo er mit seinem Equip reinpasst und wo nicht.
Selbstüberschätzende Chars gibts zuhauf.
Normalerweise geht man in irgendeine Ini um bosse zu legen und nicht um supernette leute kennenzulernen.

Ist halt immer noch ein pc spiel wo jeder das Ziel hat zu "gewinnen". Der Weg dahin ist halt gutes equip sammeln,verzaubern, sockeln, ... wer das auf 80 nicht begriffen hat tut mir leid.

Nur die Art und Weise ist manchmal halt etwas unangebracht wenn jemand zb rnds sucht.


----------



## Vitany2910 (4. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mir mittlerweile so die /1, /2 etc. chats so durchlese, komme ich nur zu einem schluss: freundlichkeit, was ist das???


----------



## Rangekiller (4. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> du hast sie erstellt, also lebe auch damit....




postcounter +1 oder wie?

naja btt: joa ich hab ma für stark abgebaut gestimmt

is auch einer der hauptgründe warum ich mit wow aufgehört habe


----------



## slook (4. Februar 2009)

die sache ist dass jetzt auch casuals die es nie weit gebracht haben auf leute in rnd raids treffen die ihren char spielen koennen....

scheiß auf casuals...HEAL  MEHR / MACH MEHR DMG ! !


----------



## Raindog (4. Februar 2009)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> is auch einer der hauptgründe warum ich mit wow aufgehört habe



Und was machst du dann in nem WoW-Forum?


----------



## Clunck (4. Februar 2009)

Geh mal auf Atze spielen.
Und geb /join lfg ein das ist lustig Flam ohne ende und ich mitten drin.


----------



## Norcaine (4. Februar 2009)

Nun, mir ist aufgefallen, das die meisten Spieler ab dem beginn des "endgame" immer großkotzziger und überheblicher werden...
Ich habe mit meinem Schamie ganz brauchbares enhancer-gear, aber nur 2 t7-teile und den kompletten rest aus heros bzw markenzeug.....

Nichts destotrotz hab ich im letzen naxx 25er run mehr schaden geamcht (umdie 270 dps) als der schamie (ebenso enhancer) mit kompletten naxx 25er gear (5/5 t7 25er teile + entsprechende waffen)...
Anfangs müde belächelt, hab ich mich gut gehalten....

Was ich damit sagen will ist, es kommt meiner meinung nach nich primär aufs gear an, sondern was man daraus macht.... ein komplett lila spieler kann ggf mehr schaden machne oder heilen ect.... aber ob das
dann auch wirklich kann, ist die frage xD


----------



## Arocareth (4. Februar 2009)

ich kann vielen hier, beispielsweise nrg (post auf seite 2) vollen herzens zustimmen. 
in WotLK halten sich alle, weil blizz die anforderungen für heros und raids runtergesetzt hat(vllt. ja auch ein kleines stückerle zuweit runter), für DIE Raid-Götter schlechthin.
Das führt dann zum nervigen "DPS?" Gefrage mit der üblichen Antwort "looool du kacknoob learn to play xDD" und so weiter, kennen wir alle =)
Aber das Problem liegt auch in Gilden... So traurig es nun klingen mag, in nicht gerade wenigen Gilden gibt es ein paar Choleriker, die wegen eines kleinen Fehlers (Beispiel: Taktik-Missverständnis beim ersten Encounter mit einem bestimmten Boss...) gleich eingeschnappt sind, dich flamen und dir gegenüber für mindestens ein paar Wochen eine "Sch***laune" an den Tag legen. Sowas regt sehr zu nachdenken an, und verletzt fühlt man sich auch etwas...

Auch Posts wie "WoW ist zu alt", etc bergen mehr als nur ein Körnchen Wahrheit... Das stimmt zwar sehr traurig, schließlich ist WoW das Lieblingsspiel von vielen Usern hier =), aber man erwischt sich nunmal, wie man den netten, ruhigen Zeiten nachtrauert.... Das es mehr WoW-Spieler gibt, mag für blizz nett sein, aber dass die "Deppen"-Quote immer mehr zunimmt, ist schade...

Cya,
Sintharas


----------



## turageo (5. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Meist DDler die permanent nach dem Dmg-Meter fragen, oder/und dieses komische Bäm-Addon haben.



Als DD hat man zumindest bei uns aufm Realm nicht großartig die Wahl, sofern man random geht, ist Recount o. Ä. Pflicht. Ich hatte noch nie nen inv
in ne Random ohne Frage nach DPS (außer vielleicht neulich mit 80 im Blutkessel ^^). Ich kanns mir ja schlecht nebenher notieren und dann hinterher
zusammenrechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gildenintern ist das ja nicht das Problem, da wissen die Leute meistens schon ungefähr was man leisten kann.

BTT: Idioten hats schon immer gegeben in der Zeit, in der ich jetzt schon spiele. Allerdings spricht mein subjektives Empfinden auch eher dafür, dass
das Ganze zugenommen hat. Gut, mehr neue Spieler erhöhen auch die Chance auf einen erhöhten Anteil an unfreundlichen Zeitgenossen. Als Mage kriegst
Du's oft genug bei den Portanfragen mit. Nicht, dass hier alle unfreundlichen wären, aber es kommt in letzter Zeit auch öfter vor, dass man nach Ports gefragt
wird und schon gleich nicht mit "bitte" sonder "Ey, mach mal!" und dann kriegste nicht mal ne Gegenleistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erwarte ja wirklich nicht ein
Verhalten nach dem Knigge-Regelwerk ingame, aber n Grundmaß an Höflichkeit und Freundlichkeit sollte schon dazu gehören.

mfg


----------



## Hishabye (5. Februar 2009)

Das große Problem ist auch der EgoTrip jeden Einzelnen...
Nicht nur in WoW ist das so, auch in anderen Bereichen des Lebens kann
man dies sehen....

In WoW z.b.

Ich war gestern mit einer recht netten und guten Truppe in Obsi 25er.
Dabei war eine Eule, die gut DmG raugehauen hat, so um die über 3K.
Natürlich war die Eule komplett mit T7 ausgestattet mit Verzauberungen, gesockelt
und allem PIPAPO....

Ich spiele ein Bäumchen und hab bisher nur 1 T7Teil und paar epische Teile aus den Hero Instanzen.

Da droppt beim Endboss ein episches Schulterstück (kein T-Teil) für Druiden.
Da ich nur ein blaues Teil hatte, hab ich mich gefreut endlich was besseres zu bekommen.

Und was macht die Eule? Würfelt mir das weg -.-

Ich hätt sowas von kotzen können....

Wenn ich so gut ausgestattet bin, dann lass ich natürlich den anderen den vorgang...
Aber viele sind so was von gierig...die bekommen einfach das Maul nicht vollgestopft.


----------



## hagbardceline (25. Mai 2009)

Hat leider stark abgenommen...


----------



## Raethor (25. Mai 2009)

hagbardceline schrieb:


> Naja... ich lad mir grad die Demo von Warhammer runter und merke auch, daß ich mir grad eine Menge Frust von der Seele geschrieben habe. Sorry dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi,

ich habe einige Erfahrungen in AoC, WAR und LotRo gesammelt und wenn du wirklich eher auf eine gute bzw. gesunde Community wert legst, solltest du dir vor allem LotRo anschauen. 
Es sei denn du legst Wert auf gutes PvP, dann ist WAR vermutlich die richtige Alternative für dich, denn die Comm. als schlecht zu betiteln wäre übertrieben.

Aber egal, war eh alles OT.

So und aufgrund der Thread-Nekromantie wird hier wahrscheinlich eh gleich zugemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Mai 2009)

Findet ihr es nicht interessant? Jeder weis es, aber niemand tut offensichtlich was dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hagbardceline (25. Mai 2009)

Warhammer läd noch, stimmt ja, WAR ist ja eher PvP-Orientiert. Mir geht der PvP-Anteil in WoW ja schon auf den Geist...
dann werd ich gleich mal schauen ob es von LotRo eine Demo-Version gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marzani (25. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...



Lieber Konchi,

Dein Beitrag ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass nicht nur die Freundlichkeit der WoW-Spieler stark abgenommen
hat sondern auch die Fähigkeit, Sätze in korrekter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu formulieren.

Mit Tränen in den Augen
Marzu


----------



## Cerboza (25. Mai 2009)

auf ein paar rp servern wird man noch freundlich behandelt, kult, aldor z.b
aber zumindest ältere server wie blackrock.. nein danke.

hat sehr stark abgenommen wie ich finde.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Lieber Konchi,
> 
> Dein Beitrag ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass nicht nur die Freundlichkeit der WoW-Spieler stark abgenommen
> hat sondern auch die Fähigkeit, Sätze in korrekter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu formulieren.
> ...



Man kann aber auch kleinkariert sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethos (25. Mai 2009)

Arocareth schrieb:


> Auch Posts wie "WoW ist zu alt", etc bergen mehr als nur ein Körnchen Wahrheit... Das stimmt zwar sehr traurig, schließlich ist WoW das Lieblingsspiel von vielen Usern hier =), aber man erwischt sich nunmal, wie man den netten, ruhigen Zeiten nachtrauert.... Das es mehr WoW-Spieler gibt, mag für blizz nett sein, aber dass die "Deppen"-Quote immer mehr zunimmt, ist schade...



Das Problem hierbei ist, das du das bei allem und überall hast. Die Leute die nun sagen , hey wow is net mehr so gut , weil es alt ist , werden WAR anfangen oder etwas anderes...
Sie werden es einige wochen , vllt monate spielen , dann merken sie , das es wieder "langweilig" geworden ist... 

Ich denke nicht das WoW alt ist , schließlich kommt ja immer neuer Content dazu. 
Es kommt lediglich auf die art und weise an , wie man das spiel spielt. Jemand der einfach nur täglich sein 10 oder mehr dailys macht, dabei farmt und dann raiden / inis geht , wird, so denke ich , sehr schnell die lust verlieren . Der ausweg ist es dann , sich einfach neue Dinge zu suchen , zB questreihen durchziehen.. und zwar nicht des goldes oder der EP wegen , sondern simpel der story halber.Schließlich gibt es in WoW so einige story quest reihen  , die wirklich begeistern können... 


Nun mal zum Topic...


Ich denke das dieser Trend kein wow interner ist, sondern ein ziemlich allgemeiner.
Jedoch kenne ich aus WoW dieses verhalten sehr gut.
Innerhalb meiner gilde gibt es 3,5 gildenraids... 2 10er , 1 25er und 1 10er in dem 4/10 leuten aus gilde sind... 
Diese Raids haben ca... den Stand naxx clear zu schaffen , aber in 2 Raidtagen mit ein paar wipes dabei.
Das erachte ich nicht als schlimm , da es ja noch sehr junge raids , vorallem mit spielern , die naxx vorher nicht kannten , sind..
Nun denkt ihr euch ... wo ist nun sein Problem?! 
Ganz einfach.. ausserhalb dieses Raids gibt es in der gilde 1 oder 2 Leute die extern Raiden (und ansonsten auch net wirklich viel mit der gilde machen) ...
und eben diese leute , die ulduar 25er fast clear haben , sind sehr oft mit eben so "arroganten" Kommentaren dabei , die hier beschrieben / kritisiert werden.


Die frage nach dps / healboni etc... finde ich nur zum teil gerechtfertigt.
Ich denke, ein healer der 1.4k healboni hat, kann sehr wohl einen mit 1.8 toppen , wenn der skill passt , daher schaue ich meist bei sowas nicht auf den boni ,sondern invite erstma.. wenn es nicht klappt kann man immernoch in ruhe drüber reden. Man sollte dies aber meiner meinung nach auf ordentliche art und weise machen.. soll heißen nicht " Hey du schaffst ja null heal , *kick , ignore* .. sondern einfach dem healer sagen , sorry junge /mädel , ich glaube mit dem heal schaffen wir das hier leider nicht...Ich denke das in diesem Falle , jeder einigermaßen normal denkende mitspieler sagen wird, "Ja ist okay , muss halt doch noch bissel equip anschaffen , bzw heal technik verbessern)



Bei Tanks hingegen finde ich sollte Critimmunität eine Pflicht sein, denn nur so können sie ihren job ordentlich machen.. 
Jedoch macht nicht allein critimmunität einen Tank aus.. ich meine , critimmun ist ein WERT , jedoch sagt er nichts über den Tank aus.. was bringt mir ein Krieger tank , der crit immun ist aber keine aggro schafft, oder jeden 2. mob, der (ausversehen) auf den healer rennt, nicht wegzieht /spottet.

Bei DD´s denke ich nicht , das die DPS eine ausschlag kräftige zahl ist, da man nie weiss wo und wann der angegebene wert ( der ja nichtmal stimmen muss) gemessen wurde..
Ich für meinen Teil spiele einen 2/5 t7 Hexer mit restlichem naxx 10er / hero equip. Damit schaffe ich im 10er Raid an flick zB in ruhe meine 3.5k dps.. in einer hero ini hingegen schaffe ich durch den low hP wert der mobs nen durchschnitts dps von vllt 1.9k...
Darüber hinaus kommt es nicht einzig auf die dps an .. ich meine sich 30-90sek vor eine puppe zu stellen und darauf rumzuballern oder hauen ist keine leistung..
Wenn man jedoch dann seine 4k dps misst.. und bei Thaddius im 10er den sprung vergeigt.. mit - polung ins+ camp rennt, weil man keine Ahnung hat.. bringen einem / dem Raid diese 4k dps rein garnichts.


----------



## Höllensturz (25. Mai 2009)

jetzt, da es WoW schon lange gibt, haben sich einfach viele Leute daran gewöhnt, dass einfach viele das spiel langsam auswendig kennen...da reagieren viele einfach ziemlich patzig oder lachen andere übere ihr unwissen aus. Ihre eigene (hilflose) anfangszeit liegt zulange zurück. In meiner (ehemals) aktiven Spielzeit hab ich persönlich immer mit der nötigen Geduld und freundlichkeit Geantwortet. 

zum anderen, mich hat es auch früher geärgert, wenn es nicht immer in der gewohnten geschwindichkeit vorran ging, aber fand es auch nie ein grund andere anzuscheißen, das sie gefälligs mehr schaden machen sollten...hab mich persönlich nie daran gestört ( hatte ja selber genug eigene epics am leib) wenn einer mit blauer ausrüstung mit in einer hero ini gekommen is... 

ich denk, die freundlichkeit hat ziemlich abgenommen, durch den seltenen umgang mit nichtallwowwissenden
unnd ich denk ich sollt ma langsam schlafen gehn


----------



## dumogin (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe davon nichts Bemerkt das die Spieler unfreundlicher geworden!

Ein Erlebnis von mir:
Ich bin ca. ein paar Monate nach Release als ich frisch 80 geworden bin in ich mit einer Gruppe Full T7,5 Spieler in ne Hero ini gegangen.
Da ich das erste mal da war habe ich die Ini nicht gekannt und mich verlaufen dann haben sie mir Freundlich geholfen und den Weg beschrieben.
Von wegen Epics machen Arrogant! Oder ich hatte Naxx 25 schon mal einen Systemabsturz (war mit der Gilde da) und wurde auch nicht zugeflammt!
WOW Spieler sind nicht arrogant sondern Freundlich und Hilfsbereit meiner Erfahrung nach!


----------



## Thrungal (25. Mai 2009)

Tja, das ist nicht das Problem von WoW, sondern am Umgangston im allgemeinen.
Classic haben nur "wenige" WoW gespielt, und die, die es gespielt haben, eben aus dem Grund, weil es ein Spiel ist und Spass machen soll.
Dann hat sich ne Grp zusammengefunden, die auch einfach mal Drakki nicht geschafft hat. Und, was solls? Dann halt morgen oder später nochmal.

Mit BC ist die Kundschaft schon größer geworden.
Bei Einladungen hiess es aber meisst nur: "Biste Heiler / Tank oder DD?" Dann gings halt los, in Inis war es eigentlich immer so, dass gefragt wurde, wer den Boss nicht kennt und entsprechend erklärt.

LK: Aus meiner Erfahrung gibt es solche und solche.
Aber die Anzahl derer, die mit "Wololo, Nup" um sich werfen, sind deutlich mehr geworden.
Hab schon diverse Erfahrungen gemacht, hab viele Twinks um die 70 rum, da erlebste den ganzen Dreck.

Zb Turm mit einem AushilfsDD, schon Lvl 76, der jede 10 sec das Damage-Meter posten musste, um uns 70ern zu zeigen, wie schei**e wir sind.
Invs für Naxx, "post EQ, ogogog!!!" und kommentarloser kick, wenn man "Episch" nicht erfüllt. Gibt evtl auch items die besser sind als die mit Naxx-lvl, aber eq is halt besser als skill...

Es ist schon irgendwie dämlich geworden.

Wollt ihr ein Spiel spielen oder durch Drücken von 2 Knöpfen alles vor die Füße geworfen bekommen?

Aber die letzte Frage könnt ihr Euch selbst beantworten, wenn man sieht, dass Blizz schon nach wenigen Tagen schon wieder Ulduar generft hat, weil das Geschrei zu groß war...


----------



## Thrungal (25. Mai 2009)

Um das ganze zu präzisieren, falls vielleicht einer denkt, das hat nichts mit Bliz-Nerfs zu tun:

Der typische "DPS-Nup"-Schreihals ist nun mal nicht der, der es selbst drauf hat. Denn hätte er es drauf, wäre er in einer starken Gilde, die die Heros am Tag schön durchrusht und am abend konzentriert ans Raiden geht. Dort wird (und schon vorher) den Mitgliedern erzählt, wie man die Klasse am besten nutzt.

Foglicherweise sind DPS-Schreier diejenigen, die entweder 
a) selbst nicht genug DPS oder heal fahren, um in einer Raidgilde unterzukommen (Skill),
b) wegen ihrer enormen "Freundlichkeit" nicht länger als 1 Woche in einer Gilde überstehen.

Das sind diejenigen Freunde, die die Fehler immer nur bei den anderen Spielern suchen (boaaa, du Nup machst zu wenig DPS) oder eben bei Blizz. Wie können die es sich eigentlich erlauben, ein Spiel zu designen, das Konzentration erfordert und auch noch, dass man freundlich zu andern ist? Frechheit!

Aber das ist leider zu einem gesellschaftlichen Phänomen geworden, was nicht nur die Jugend betrifft, sondern durch "Hartz4 - machts Euch gemütlich" auch in den späteren Altersgruppen zu finden ist.


----------



## Dabow (25. Mai 2009)

stark abgebaut ... Wenn ich mich an damals erinner ... an die Retro Raids, wird schnell klar : sowas wie damals gibt es heute nichtmehr


----------



## Thrungal (25. Mai 2009)

BTW:

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass die derzeitige Top-Raid-Ini schon wieder von den meisten aktiven RaidGilden durch ist?
Hat man nicht gesagt, das soll mal wieder n richtiger Kracher werden?

Auch wenn ich selber nimmer aktiv raide, aber damals, früher, hat man sich Wochen und Monate die Zähne ausgebissen an Razorgore oder an den Bossen in AQ.
Da hat man sich dann zusammengesetzt, Taktiken diskutiert, Aufstellungen geplant, ne ganze Gilde hat tagelang dafür gefarmt, um eine Person auszustatten, um gemeinsam weiterzukommen.

DAS war dann ein Erfolgserlebnis - obwohl nur 3 Mann von 40 schliesslich etwas davon hatten (lila).

Zu dieser Zeit hat man sich auch oft überlegt, ne Tank-Kasse zu machen.
Also die DDs, die es eh leichter mit dem Farmen hatten, zahlen Gold in eine Kasse ein, um Tanks die Rep-Kosten zu bezahlen.

Hach, war das harmonisch.......


Sowas kommt halt nicht mehr vor. 
10 bis 25 Mann, die rnd in eine Ini gehen, um möglichst wenig Repkosten bei möglichst viel lila Ausbeute zu bekommen, das ist WoW von heute.

Aber das ist nicht das Problem von Blizz, sie reagieren nur auf den "Zeitgeist".

Mit möglichst keinem Aufwand den größten Erfolg einfahren.

Überlegt mal, warum die Jugend keine Ausbildung bekommt....
Genug Stellen gibt es - aber wer will schon jemanden einstellen, der als Hobby "Chillen" angibt?


----------



## Galdera (25. Mai 2009)

ist doch ganz einfache sache.
wenn zu mir wer unfreundlich ist (spiele tank und heiler) wird er beim ersten mal freundlich drauf hingewiesen, beim zweiten mal ganz klar gesagt dass ich weg bin wenn das nicht aufhört und beim dritten mal bin ich dann weg.
weil supporter sind IMMER gefragt, da muss man sich nicht blöd anmachen lassen. und glaub mir, denen ist das mächtig peinlich wenn die gruppe wegen so einem plötzlich ohne tank/heiler da stehen und machen das kein 2.mal bei dir ^^


----------



## Thrungal (25. Mai 2009)

Galdera:

So mach ich das auch.

Das mag böse sein, aber leider ist die Wahrheit eben leider hart...


"So, aufgrund der blöden Kommentare / Verhalten von XY verlasse ich jetzt die Gruppe. Viel Spass noch!"

Da ich meistens als Heiler unterwegs bin, kommt dieser Satz frühestens (bin ja lieb) nach dem 3ten "Lasst mich bitte kurz Mana reggen"... Beim nächsteten Mal trinke ich gemütlich fertig, lasse die Grp sterben und bin hofftl noch aus dem Kampf, und wenn man immer noch so weiter macht, bin ich weg.


----------



## Raethor (25. Mai 2009)

hagbardceline schrieb:


> Warhammer läd noch... stimmt ja, WAR ist ja eher PvP-Orientiert. Mir geht der PvP-Anteil in WoW ja schon auf den Geist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.lotro-europe.de/

Oben in der Leiste auf "Jetzt testen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für genauere Fragen schaust du dann am besten ins buffed HDRO- Forum oder ins offizielle, das findest du auch auf der Seite (wenn auch eher etwas umständlich)

So, genug OT...

mfg


----------



## Darkdamien (25. Mai 2009)

gibt echt viele idioten, aber eben auch viele die nicht so verbohrt sind... zB gestern wurde ich trotz nicht so prallem gear in eine naxx25 grp geladen, war im dmg natürlich ziemlich weit hinten mit im durchschnitt ca 2000 dps, und bekam überhauptkeine flames oder ähnliches.


----------



## PTY (25. Mai 2009)

Torason schrieb:


> [..]
> Mann kann es sich nur einfach nicht mehr vorstellen das da einer vor dem Bildschirm sitzt der das Game vieleicht erst seid einem Monat besitzt.
> [..]


Also ich finde, das man sehr schnell merkt, ob ein Spieler gerade erst 1 Monat spielt. Und wenn ich sowas dann merke, bin ich ihm auch gerne behilflich und erkläre ihm einige Dinge. Wir hatten z.B. letztens in Zul'Farrak beim Twinken einen Neuling dabei, der zum ersten mal einen Char hochspielte. Das Problem bei vielen dieser Spieler: sie WOLLEN sich gar nicht helfen lassen. Und da kann man sich den Mund fusselig reden, sie lehnen jeglichen Rat ab. Spieler, die offen für Vorschläge sind, findet man leider immer seltener (aber auch diese Gattung existiert noch).

Und wenn diese Spieler dann Level 80 sind und sich durch Naxx haben durchziehen lassen, ändert sich nichts an deren Einstellung. Es fehlt jegliche Motivation für anständiges Gameplay bzw. Gruppenspiel und es sind immer die anderen Schuld, wenn etwas nicht so läuft, wie es laufen sollte. Und die Zahl dieser Spieler scheint immer weiter zu wachsen.

Das mag aber auch daran liegen, das die Altersunterschiede zwischen alten WoW-Hasen und Neulingen immer größer werden. Und junge, unerfahrene Menschen (kurz: Kinder) lassen sich oftmals ungerne helfen, weil sie dann meinen, man würde ihnen Vorschriften machen wie bei ihren Eltern.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Mai 2009)

finde ich auch so die member bzw spieler sidn total arogant geworden
und auch echt übermütig....
seitdem wotlk raus ist und die meisten sich nur ans raiden halten ist schlechte laune
oder schlechte laune sprüche vorprogramiert....
leider ist es oft so wenn man nicht genug dps fährt weil zu hohe ansprüche gestellt werden mittlerweile seid ulduar auch
das die dd´ler kaum noch mitkommen .es gibt leute die nur ihre dd´s spielen udn locker mitkommen es gibt aber 
auch andere die einene neuen char angefangen haben um besser spielen zu können!
naja selbst tanks werden oft angemeckert weil diese nicht genug dps fahren war bei meinem schonmal so!!!!!!
hatte letztens nen tank dabei mit 80 einiges an epics gehabt aber 100 zu wenig deff gehabt!!!!!


mfg Lyss

edit: gute alte zeit....


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Du masst dir das ja einfach^^ aber es ist echt schlimm geworden...



Ich werde net voten da mir das "Es ist eigendlich gleich geblieben" fehlt.. früher gabs unfreundliche leute, heuts gibts sie auch.. meinermeinung nach sinds aba net mehr oder weniger georden.. es ist konstant geblieben. ich verkehre einfach nichtmehr mit noobs deppen und arschgeigen... ich lad eig auch niemand mehr inne gruppe ohne kurz vorher mit ihm gesprochen zu ham.. z.b wenn sie sich melden inv.. dann sage ich das heißt bitte.. wenn dann kommt Inv bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß ich das sie freundlich sind.. wenn sowas ie.. boah inv bitte.... kommt.. naja.. dann wären sie sogar auf IGnor wenn die liste größer wär.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

"mehr DPS" .... "Heil du noob" ...

Solche Sprüche gibt's, und ja - es sind mehr geworden. Sehr viele Spieler spielen nicht mehr um Spaß zu haben, sondern um möglichst schnell möglichst viele Marken, möglichst geiles Equipp, oder möglichst viel was_aus_immer zu erfarmen.
Spielspaß ? nö - braucht man nicht.  Wenn die ini nicht in 15 Minuten klar ist geht das geflame los
Respekt den andern gegenüber? achwas, "bitte" und "danke" sind für kacknoobs und weicheier.

Letztens suchten wir im SnG einen DD, ein Krieger wollte mit und fragte "wieviel DPS muss ich denn da fahren" ... meine Standardantwort ist dann "mehr als der Heiler ;-)", Er musste lachen, wir gingen in die Violette Festung, kloppten fleissig mobs um und hatten viel Spaß. Ok - er hat nicht übermäßig Schaden gemacht, aber er war nett, es gab den eine oder anderen witzigen Spruch von ihm und alle Bosse lagen ohne das wir gewipt sind in ca. 25 Minuten. Was will man denn mehr?

Aber die Ignoranz geht schon los im SnG (oder Handelschat, der gern mal misbraucht wird) "heal für VH(h) dann go" ... wer nicht in der Lage ist wenigstens die Suche auszuformulieren wird auch in der Instanz kaum Zeit finden auch mal ein Auge auf was anderes zu werfen ausser dem Loot und seinem dps-meter. Wer da mit geht braucht mit guter Laune nicht rechnen.

Jetzt kommen sicher wieder sprüche wie "dann hör doch auf" oder "warum spielste dann noch", das ist schnell erklärt: weil es hin und wieder auch noch nette gruppen gibt. Und wenn man sich seine Stamm-Mannschaft an Spielern in der Friendlist erarbeitet hat und man nur noch selten auf randoms zurückgreifen muss macht es richtig Spaß zu spielen.


----------



## -Enkì- (25. Mai 2009)

hi ho,

ja ich muss leider auch feststellen das die freundlichkeit stark zu wünschen übrig lässt...
aber es hängt auch mit dem bekanntheitsgrad deines chars am server ab...
ich habe einen dk der im positiven sinne sehr bekannt auf unseren server ist.  da wird geschleimt und ars**gekrochen bis zum geht nicht mehr.

gestern dachte ich mir ich levele jetzt entspannt meinen jäger weiter. (mein anonym char) ^^
schliesse mich einer gruppe für eine ini an... kurz zur info 1 dd fehlte noch... normalerweise eine sache von min. 5 min...

nach 30 min das sich nichts tut. frage ich im gruppenchat mal wie es aussieht ob noch ein dd gesucht wird...
antwort: suche doch selber

darauf merkte ich an das im lfg channel und inisuche genügend leute wären...
antwort: jetzt reichts mir...
resultat: kick aus grp und ignore ^^

habe eine eigene gruppe gebildet und war binnen 10 min unterwegs gewesen.
habe den vollspacken auf ignore gesetzt so wie er auch...

aber da fragt man sich schon was da abgeht...


----------



## Sharwen (25. Mai 2009)

Wegen solchen Leuten bin ich von meinem alten PvE Server Perenolde weg auf die Silberne Hand. Klar gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe, die meinen, sie können die Leute runtermachen, weil sie ein paar DpS punkte mehr fahren...

Aber die sind sehr selten.

Wir nutzen in unserer Gilde Recount eigentlich nur, um unser altes Equip mit dem neuen zu vergleichen oder Skillungen zu testen. Man freut sich halt, wenn man eine Steigerung sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir halten das aber niemanden unter die Nase. Wir helfen uns gegenseitig, wenns um Schadensfragen geht. Klar braucht der Raid schaden, damit die Bosse fallen, aber wenn einer halt weniger macht, dann macht er nun mal weniger. 
Und wir behandeln die Leute genau so, wie wir sie im "realen Leben" auch behandeln würden.


Ist halt auch Serverabhängig, ob man viel mit sochen Leuten zu tun hat, die sich hinter ihrem Rechner verstecken. Ist zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Ich zitiere da mal einen Freund von mir der nach folgendem Motto lebt:

"Wenn 1000 Menschen dich gut finden, mit dir ihre Zeit verbringen wollen, dann ist das unglaublich viel. Es gibt rund 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde. Rechne dir aus wie viele dir am A***** vorbei gehen können."

Auf WOW übertragen kann ich nur sagen dass es stimmt. Was kümmert mich ein L2P, ein BOON oder sonst irgend ein Kommentar mit dem geistigen Inhalt eines Fingerhutes!? Eben - Nichts. Ich habe eine lange FL, eine Gilde, mehrere Partnergilden...und wenn ich mal Random gehe treffe ich auch immer mal wieder jemanden den ich zu meiner FL hinzufügen kann. Denk positiv - die am lautesten Schreien sind meist diejenigen die alleine stehen.


----------



## Sildrin (25. Mai 2009)

Naja Fakt ist halt das man für bestimmt Raids auch ein bestimmtes eq braucht. Bringt halt nix Ulduar 25 anzugehen mit einem MT der 25k hp hat, also ist es schon berächtigt danach zu fragen aber das könnte schon freundlicher von statten gehen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Leuten bin ich von meinem alten PvE Server Perenolde weg auf die Silberne Hand. Klar gibt es auch hier schwarze Schafe, die meinen, sie können die Leute runtermachen, weil sie ein paar DpS punkte mehr fahren...
> 
> Aber die sind sehr selten.
> 
> ...



Zum einen "Willkommen auf dem besten Server!" :-) ich hab meine Chars da auch

zum andern sehe ich das genau so. dps ist nicht alles. und recap/recount sehen auch nicht alles. Vergelter Pala's z.B. buffen nicht nur per Segen, sondern bringen dem *gesammten* Raid +3% Schaden und +3% Haste. Schami's mit ihren Totems find ich auch unbezahlbar. Andererseits lass ich mir meinem Paladin oft die Weihe weg, wenn ich sehe das der Tank sonst Probleme mit dem Einfangen der Mobs hat... Das sind alles Sachen die nicht im DPS-Meter stehen.
Aber wie gesagt, Leute die dps-geil sind haben eh eine größere Chance auf die ignore zu kommen als auf die FL.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

Sildrin schrieb:


> Naja Fakt ist halt das man für bestimmt Raids auch ein bestimmtes eq braucht. Bringt halt nix Ulduar 25 anzugehen mit einem MT der 25k hp hat, also ist es schon berächtigt danach zu fragen aber das könnte schon freundlicher von statten gehen.



Natürlich braucht's Dps und Skill. Es kommen auch immer wieder Leute auf die Idee, mit 120 Def HdZ4 hero tanken zu wollen. oder mit 600 Dps nach Ulduar gehen zu müssen. Das das schief gehen muss ich doch vorprogrammiert. Was aber nervt sind pseudo-profis, die dps-geil nur auf rush rush rush aus sind, und gleich an zu mosern fangen, wenn mal jemand irgendwas nicht weiss, irgendwas nicht kann oder irgendwas nicht hat.

Freundlich sollte man bleiben, und Höflichkeit ist auch kein Debuff...


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

mhm am schlimmsten sind aber die die schon in der scherbenwelt meinen den großen raushängen zu müssen weil ihr char mehr schaden macht wie mein hexer (ja es sind 90% dk´s gewesen)
Aber auf stufe 80 vergeht glaub ich bei den meisten der spielspaß und das farmen fängt an nur noch seine itemgeilheit ausweiten und marken sammeln für irgendein mammut mit dem man dan irgendwelche flugpunkte in irgendwelchen städten besetzt....
Oder sie hüpfen mit ihren oberkrassen motorädern durch die gegend....


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (25. Mai 2009)

Leicht abgenommen nach meinem empfinden.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (25. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet um hier auch etwas zu schreiben,
Ja der DpS wahn ist schon ein wenig komisch, deswegen bin hab ich auf Zuluhed neu angefangen und ich muss sagen das mir der server sehr gefällt gerade, im /2 wird schon ein wenig gespammt, aber nicht geflammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach und als ich on kam, hab ich gleich mal eine bolognese angezettelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch ein screenshot dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> ach und als ich on kam, hab ich gleich mal eine bolognese angezettelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*hüstel*
*hrm*
*räusper*
hilft alles nix...WUAHAHAHA...*tränenabwisch*...ne Bolognese...hach herrlich...haste die schön rumgerührt? *kicher*

ich weiss...über rechtschreibfehler soll man nicht lachen, aber der ist einfach zuuu "köstlich"...


----------



## darkcava (25. Mai 2009)

Kommt immer darauf an, was man machen will. Ich bspw. baue häufig mit ein paar aus meiner Gilde einen Rnd Naxx10/25er speedrun zusammen. Geht einfach nur darum 2nd gear und Marken zu farmen. "Spielspaß" definiert sich hierbei also nicht über das erfolgreiche legen der Bosse sondern über neue Items und die Geschwindigkeit wie der Raid durchkommt.

Und selbstverständlich kann es dann nicht sein, wenn ein DD bei Patchwork unter 3k dps fährt, bei Thaddius eine wipe provoziert weil + und - nicht unterschieden werden können usw.. 
Da vorher bereits ein Gearcheck + Erfolgcheck erfolgt ist, müssen die Leute bzgl. Skill gelogen haben, was ihre eigene Leistung betrifft. Das mag zwar hart klingen, aber hier ist wohl ein Flame gerechtfertigt. Schließlich geht es darum, so schnell wie möglich durchzukommen und nicht erklären zu müssen. Dafür sind normale Raids da. 

Wenn eine neue Ini die ersten Male geraidet wird (Ulduar z.B. oder früher eben die Alten) ist es natürlich selbstverständlich, dass niemand geflamed wird, wenn er einen Fehler macht. Schließlich sind alle zu dem Zeitpunkt "neu". 

DPS/HPS wird also nicht überbewertet noch ist die Freundlichkeit abhanden gekommen. Es ist einfach nur abhängig davon was gemacht wird.


----------



## Christoph007s (25. Mai 2009)

ich geb mich nur muit leuten ab die ich kenne und wo ich weiß das sie nett sind , die anderen sind mir egak


----------



## BuzzerBeater (25. Mai 2009)

stark abgenommen, eindeutig


----------



## Joergsen (25. Mai 2009)

Es ist schon traurig wie sich viele benehmen. selbst auf gut formulierte verbesserungsvorschläge kommt ein "boah du kacknoob hast eh keinen plan" zurück. am lustigsten find ich aber, dass dieser verbesserungsvorschlag aus dem wow-klassenforum hier bei buffed kommt.
keine ahnung ob es schon immer so war. ich habe während bc angefangen und muss sagen, dass es mir so vorkam als ob die leute damals noch lockerer drauf waren...zumindest wurden da oft leute für nen XY-funrun gesucht. heute gehts nur noch um erfolg, blos keine repkosten
und alles in 3min schaffen. selbst bei naxx10er welches ja schon wirklich den farmstatus erreicht hat...


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

darkcava schrieb:


> "Spielspaß" definiert sich hierbei also nicht über das erfolgreiche legen der Bosse sondern über neue Items und die Geschwindigkeit wie der Raid durchkommt.
> 
> Und selbstverständlich kann es dann nicht sein, wenn ein DD bei Patchwork unter 3k dps fährt, bei Thaddius eine wipe provoziert weil + und - nicht unterschieden werden können usw..
> Da vorher bereits ein Gearcheck + Erfolgcheck erfolgt ist, müssen die Leute bzgl. Skill gelogen haben, was ihre eigene Leistung betrifft. Das mag zwar hart klingen, aber hier ist wohl ein Flame gerechtfertigt. Schließlich geht es darum, so schnell wie möglich durchzukommen und nicht erklären zu müssen. Dafür sind normale Raids da.
> ...



DPS und HPS wird in meinen Augen von der Community sehr wohl überbewertet - und das genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen. 

Equipcheck vor Naxx. Ich bitte euch. 
Das ist mit das albernste was mir in den vielen Jahren WoW untergekommen ist. 
Wir sind letztens in die Ini gegangen (25er) und hatten einen mit, der eher grün/blau equipt war, der Rest war blau/lila bis lila. Und wir haben nicht länger gebraucht als mit unserer eingespielten, perfekt equipten Gruppe, außer vielleicht einige lächerliche Minuten (3 - 4) über die man sich nicht groß ärgern braucht. 
Dabei haben wir unseren mitgenommenen Jäger ausgestattet, so dass er im nächsten Run auch deutlich mehr Schaden machen kann. 
Gewipt sind wir auch nicht. 

Erfolgschecks sind genauso lächerlich, finde ich. 
Ich bin mitgenommen worden, als ich keine Ahnung hatte von Naxx, habe aber weder die Gruppe einmal gewipt, noch bin ich, wie einige Stammspieler schon, bei einem der Bosse gestorben. 

Noch schlimmer finde ich es aber, dass mittlerweile schon 5er-Heroics nur in Naxx/Ulduar Equip gemacht werden können, wiel man damit ja ganze fünf Minuten sparen könnte.... 

Entschuldigung, aber das hat es früher tatsächlich eher weniger gegeben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

darkcava schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was man machen will. Ich bspw. baue häufig mit ein paar aus meiner Gilde einen Rnd Naxx10/25er speedrun zusammen. Geht einfach nur darum 2nd gear und Marken zu farmen. "Spielspaß" definiert sich hierbei also nicht über das erfolgreiche legen der Bosse sondern über neue Items und die Geschwindigkeit wie der Raid durchkommt.
> 
> Und selbstverständlich kann es dann nicht sein, wenn ein DD bei Patchwork unter 3k dps fährt, bei Thaddius eine wipe provoziert weil + und - nicht unterschieden werden können usw..
> Da vorher bereits ein Gearcheck + Erfolgcheck erfolgt ist, müssen die Leute bzgl. Skill gelogen haben, was ihre eigene Leistung betrifft. Das mag zwar hart klingen, aber hier ist wohl ein Flame gerechtfertigt. Schließlich geht es darum, so schnell wie möglich durchzukommen und nicht erklären zu müssen. Dafür sind normale Raids da.
> ...



genau so leute wie dich meinte ich ... DEIN 2nd gear erfarmen, möglichst schnell, Spass ist was anders  - also schnell schnell da durch ... ich würde das "Stress" nennen.
Wer keine 3k+ dps macht stört nur und kann "sich verpissen der kackboon". von Twinks hast du offenbar noch nie was gehört.
Höflichkeit/Freundlichkeit gibts nur in Ulduar25, vor dem firstkill, aber auch nur weil du grad selbst keinen plan hast was läuft. so nach dem Motto: "Fehler machen darf man nur, wenn du selbst grad der Kacknoob bist". 

schön das man leute wie dich schnell erkennt ...


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> DPS und HPS wird in meinen Augen von der Community sehr wohl überbewertet - und das genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen.
> 
> Equipcheck vor Naxx. Ich bitte euch.
> Das ist mit das albernste was mir in den vielen Jahren WoW untergekommen ist.
> ...


Solche Runs mach ich auch gerne, sie laufen nicht perfekt - wer will das auch, wär doch öde - aber sie bringen jedem was, den "newbies" gear und dir neue Freunde (der Jäger wird dir keinen Gefallen mehr abschlagen) Und als "einer der großen" mitzugehen macht auch laune, weil man als einer der top3 dps keine "Angst" haben muss wegen der "fehlenden dps" angewixxt zu werden



Nania schrieb:


> Erfolgschecks sind genauso lächerlich, finde ich.
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, als ich keine Ahnung hatte von Naxx, habe aber weder die Gruppe einmal gewipt, noch bin ich, wie einige Stammspieler schon, bei einem der Bosse gestorben.
> 
> Noch schlimmer finde ich es aber, dass mittlerweile schon 5er-Heroics nur in Naxx/Ulduar Equip gemacht werden können, wiel man damit ja ganze fünf Minuten sparen könnte....
> ...



"fünf minuten sparen" sagt doch schon aus, das einem NICHTS dran liegt drin zu sein, sondern ausschliesslich um den loot. Ganz im Gegenteil, bei manche Leute scheints so anzukotzen das sie möglichst schnell wieder raus wollen.
Ich mach jeden Tag 2-3 heros, und ich mag fast alle inis. Das ich wegen des equipp rein gehe gibts schon garnicht mehr. in 98% der heros kann ich meins auch garnicht mehr verbessern.


----------



## kurnthewar (25. Mai 2009)

Na ja mit der Freundlichkeit ist das so ein ding.

Es wird immer leute geben die meinen die hätten das spiel erfunden.

Gehe "Random" und mit bekannten. 

was meiner meinung ein problem darstellt ist das alle dungeons viel zu einfach sind. das mag sich blöd anhören aber es gibt vieleicht 2 bosse wo du nen bischen aufpassen must. den rest wird einfach weggenuked.

würden einige buffs anstatt nervs auf den dungeons stattfinden oder mehr player nervs wäre viel mehr teamfähigkeit anstatt dmg gefragt.

in der regel bin ich solange freundlich wie das gegenüber.


----------



## Omidas (25. Mai 2009)

darkcava schrieb:


> [...]
> Und selbstverständlich kann es dann nicht sein, wenn ein DD bei Patchwork unter 3k dps fährt, bei Thaddius eine wipe provoziert weil + und - nicht unterschieden werden können usw..
> Da vorher bereits ein Gearcheck + Erfolgcheck erfolgt ist, müssen die Leute bzgl. Skill gelogen haben, was ihre eigene Leistung betrifft. Das mag zwar hart klingen, aber hier ist wohl ein Flame gerechtfertigt. Schließlich geht es darum, so schnell wie möglich durchzukommen und nicht erklären zu müssen. Dafür sind normale Raids da.
> [...]



Ich spiel mal wieder etwas WoW um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen, wie es sich entwickelt hat seit den letzten
5 Monaten, wo ich eine Pause eingelegt habe.
Neuer Char recht fix hoch gezogen und schlage mich jetzt seit 2 Wochen in Rnd Grps als Heiler in den Raids rum.
Zweite mal Naxx Non Hero rein gegangen mit entsrpechendem Hinweis, das noch nicht lang 80 ig bin. Man
musste nicht lang darauf warten, bis der erste den Spruch brachte: "kick mal den, der hat nur 4 Epix". Konnte
dann doch drin bleiben, weil ich am Vortag beim ersten Naxx 10er noch 3 Teile bekommen hatte, die noch nicht
im Arsenal drin standen. Reichte denen wohl gerade so 7 Epix um mich mit zu nehmen.
Ende das Raids war ewig lang später, weil die gut Equipten Spieler den Raid nicht ernst nahmen, grausame Pulls
machten, Aggro zogen, starben, Pausen machten und ewig rum diskutiert haben warum es so lief wie es lief
anstatt einfach weiter zu machen und es sich nicht aufhalten lassen.
Vom Heilwert war ich auch besser als der andere Heiler und das um längen, obwohl man das vom Equip nicht 
hätte erwarten können.

Es kann ein motivierter Spieler, der das passende Equip hat (Ja sehr gut Blau und paar Epix ist das richtige Equip
für Naxx 10er und nicht full T7,5) genauso gut oder besser sein als einer, der das nicht mehr für voll nimmt und
deswegen schlecht spielt.

Bin aber auch Idealist. Ich spiele so, das ich keinem zur Last fallen würde, weil ich mich entsprechend vorbereite.
Und das erwarte ich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad von anderen Spielern. Für 5er habe ich noch kein einziges
mal vor dem Start nachgeschaut, was wer trägt. Vielleicht mitten drin, nachdem ich mekre, dass es 
a) schwer zu heilen ist um mir ein Bild zu machen auf was ich mich als Heiler (oder früher Tank) einstellen muss.
b) weil mich ein Spieler positiv überrascht und ich mir das aus neugier mal anschauen will.

Raids bin ich auch absolut gegen Equipchecks und würde sie nie machen. Bin deswegen wohl auch kein Rnd Raidleader
und mache mich damit auch passiv schuldig, weil ich ja in Grps bin die sowas praktizieren und ich durch meine
Anwesenheit indirekt das Verhalten unterstütze


----------



## Belsina5 (25. Mai 2009)

es ist echt schlimm gewurden
manche übertreiben echt zuezeit merke ich das sehr stark in verschiedenen heros wie obsi archi naxx 25
zb wer den den wenisten schaden oder heilt darf nicht mitwürfeln
oder muß die gruppe verlassen
das passiert auch freunden von mir
da frage ich mich wo her die frösche alle herkommen


----------



## Redryujin (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Freundlichkeit ist schon ein Fremdwort in WoW. Wenn einer immer in einer hero starb weil er nicht auf die Gruppe warten konnte oder so dann bekamm ich die schuld. Schlimmer noch da wurde mir mit add on´s noch gezeigt hier da heilen mehr heilen. Ich bin ja auch nur ein Mesch.

Für Schlachzüge finde ich auch schlimm das es viele gibt die einfach mittendrin offline gehen und nie mehr kommen. Ich finde das Unfreundlich und Feige. Nur weil einen die Gruppenzusammenstellung zu lange dauert oder mal ein Wipe oder zwei wipes hintereinander war.

tja dps ich kappiers immer noch nicht damals war ich froh das ich mal 2000 dps geschafft hatte und fragte mich immer wie schaffen andere 5000 dps. Leider wird das dps minimum immer größer.

Mal so zur nebeninfo mein erster naxx 10er raid hatte ich mit blau/grün equip gemacht. Ich hatte so 2400 dps. Und ja es war ein kompletter clear mit allen Bossen. die Gruppe war zum größten teil nicht lila sondern blau equipt. Mit hat der Raid Spass gemacht. Leider gab es kein zweiter clear Raid mehr da die Gruppen es mit full epic nie schafften.


----------



## Tiandrace (25. Mai 2009)

Man kann mit Rnd Groups schon einiges machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar gibts da auch Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das schlimmste was mir passiert ist, war ein rnd naxx 10er raid wir haben die ersten zwei viertel locker gecleart und nie ist einer bei einem bossfight gestorben. unser raidleader meinte dann ohh lass uns undying run machen und wenn einer stirbt, ist es sein fehler und er fliegt aus dem raid Oo
*seufz* ich bin ein schussel (heiler) und manchmal sterb ich eben (heigan dance ftw) doch ich hatte soviel schiss mich zu blamieren dass ich es das ERSTE mal geschafft hab nicht zu sterben oO die anderen hatten leider nicht soviel glück und so flogen 3 leute aus dem raid. 
ich fands ein wenig übertrieben.. 
erst am samstag wieder eine random raid gruppe für die bosse in wintergrasp und hehe nu habsch ne 25er ulduar raid gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *froi* 
waren nette leute dabei und man kam ins gespräch da meine gilde nur 10er ulduar geht kann ich mit denen nu die grossen raids machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also im grossen und ganzen kann man mal pech haben mit randoms 
aber das dps gemecker und heal gemecker ist echt ma nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in meiner alten gidle war es verboten recount daten zu posten. hauptsache der boss liegt. jeder hat seinen teil dazu beigetragen egal mit wieviel dps.


----------



## buffsplz (25. Mai 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> was meiner meinung ein problem darstellt ist das alle dungeons viel zu einfach sind. das mag sich blöd anhören aber es gibt vieleicht 2 bosse wo du nen bischen aufpassen must. den rest wird einfach weggenuked.



War ja zu BC nicht anders, oder? Mit T5 hat man die meisten Bosse in den Heroics auch nur noch umgehauen, oder?

Jeder macht sich das Spiel so einfach wie möglich:
 - Keine Randoms mit Blauixxen mitnehmen. Wer jetzt noch Blauixxe trägt ist entweder Kn00b oder Twink. Letztere können ja das Equip mit der Gilde vom Main erfarmen.
 - Möglicht viele High-End Leute in den Naxx25 rnd-raid mitnehmen: Das minimiert die Gefahr, das einem jemand was für das 2nd oder 3rd Gear wegwürfelt und vereinfacht das Ausstatten vom eigenen Twink.
 - Möglichst keine Nachzügler mitnehmen. Ist ja peinlich wenn jetzt noch "Hat das Spinnenviertel entdeckt" aufplöppt. Ausserdem können die Lowbobs ihre Achievements woanders leechen.
 - Möglichst oft und scharf andere Klassen kritisieren wegen Sockeln, Skillung & VZ, insbesondere Tanks und Heiler. Das lenkt davon ab, das man evtl. grad selbst einen Fehler gemacht hat: z.B. in der Suppe oder bei den Wirblern stehen geblieben.
 -Möglichst keine Achievements tryen. Hallo?! Wer geht denn noch Heroics? Ausserdem gibts den Drachen doch nichtmehr, also warum sollte man sich das teure Gear für drei läppische Marken zerkratzen lassen?

Das sind nur fünf meiner gut gemeinten Tipps, wie man WoW zum Erlebnis werden lassen kann. 
Heute abend werde ich mir jedenfalls für meinen dritten 80er wieder eine Naxx25 Gruppe suchen und mal wieder WWS-logs posten um zu belegen, dass man auch mit Bauixxen genügend DMG fahren kann um Flickie nieder zu zergen. Zwischenzeitlich werde ich mich über DD-ler amüsieren, die Tanks mit 28k life (unbuffed selbstredend) und erstklassigen Ausweisch / Block usw. Werten als One-Hit-Wonder zu flamen, DD-ler die jedes Achievement mit dem Wort "unsterblich" versauen weil Sie statt der Aggroanzeige nur die großen Zahlen im Blick haben, abermals werde ich mich wundern warum Tanks mit 45k HP umfallen wie die Fliegen. 

WoW ist, was wir draus machen, in dem Sinne, viel Spass !


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (25. Mai 2009)

hm ich denke jetzt mal wie im RL so auch INGAME;

aber wie man ja sieht ist die gewallt und unhöflichkeit bei den Jugendlichen od allgemein bei
den Leuten stark in den letzten Jahren gesunken.
Es gibt genug gründe um jemanden zu kritisieren nur muss es einen grund gäben und es 
muss auch nicht immer eine Beleidigend sein.
Ich finde wenn ein Heiler nicht heilen kann oder ein tank nicht gut Aggro aufbauen kann od
ein ddler nicht gut Schaden macht kann man sich ja bei anderen Kollegen erkundigen
od auch Guids lesen.
Und bei mir heist es immer alle guten Dinge sind 3,
wenn wer dann seinen Fehler nicht erkennt od fragt was 
er besser machen kann usw. dann sry muss ich sagen sollte
er es lassen, denn ich persönlich hab auch keine Lust Leute durch Inzen
zu ziehen die keinen Plan vom Game haben.


----------



## Kamaji (25. Mai 2009)

Deine Aussage trifft allgemein schon zu..allerdings nicht auf alle
Ich selbst spiele in ner höheren Liga ..und helfe trotzdem immer und gebe Tipps


----------



## Kuman (25. Mai 2009)

natürlich sind nicht mehr alle so freundlich, aber eben auch das niveau ist gesunken. es ist verständlich, dass niemand lust hat mit leuten zu spielen, die sich auf ihr equip berufen und dann im raid scheiße bauen. aber in der befragung wird auch eins außer acht gelassen: wo? in der gilde sind alle immer noch mehr oder weniger nett wie früher, nur ist der umgangston in raids und heros, bzw bgs rauer geworden.


----------



## fützo (25. Mai 2009)

da gibts kein "gleich geblieben" in der auswahl


----------



## darkcava (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> DPS und HPS wird in meinen Augen von der Community sehr wohl überbewertet - und das genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen.
> 
> Equipcheck vor Naxx. Ich bitte euch.
> Das ist mit das albernste was mir in den vielen Jahren WoW untergekommen ist.
> ...



Wie gesagt, es kommt darauf an, was man machen will. Natürlich kann man Naxx auch mit grün/blau equippten Leuten durchziehen. Das ist kein Problem und auch keine Schande, wenn man grün/blau an hat. Wir alle haben mal so angefangen. Aber für einen Speedrun, dessen Ziel es nunmal ist, so schnell wie möglich durchzukommen, ist das eben nicht akzeptabel. 
Wer kein Bock auf Speedrun hat, muss sich ja nicht melden wenn im LFG gesucht wird.

Selbstverständlich ist ein gewisser Gear-Stand kein KO-Kriterium um einen Spieler abschließend zu beurteilen. Aber seien wir dochmal ganz ehrlich: Der erste Eindruck zählt. Und der erste Eindruck ensteht durch Rechtsklick/Betrachten und nicht durch eine höfliche Kommunikation wo unter Umständen doch nur 1,5k dps rüberkommen. Ich habe schon genug Spieler gesehen, die aus eher schlechtem Gear eine TOP Leistung herausgeholt haben. Aber das sind leider nur 2%. Und bevor wirdas Risiko eingehen 3x zu wipen, sortieren wir eben im Vornherein aus. Natürlich verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dass der Non-Invite nichts persönliches ist. 



			
				Nania schrieb:
			
		

> genau so leute wie dich meinte ich ... DEIN 2nd gear erfarmen, möglichst schnell, Spass ist was anders - also schnell schnell da durch ... ich würde das "Stress" nennen.
> Wer keine 3k+ dps macht stört nur und kann "sich verpissen der kackboon". von Twinks hast du offenbar noch nie was gehört.
> Höflichkeit/Freundlichkeit gibts nur in Ulduar25, vor dem firstkill, aber auch nur weil du grad selbst keinen plan hast was läuft. so nach dem Motto: "Fehler machen darf man nur, wenn du selbst grad der Kacknoob bist".
> 
> schön das man leute wie dich schnell erkennt ...



Wieso mein 2nd Gear? Wer sich für einen Speedrun meldet, will anscheinend auch SEIN 2nd Gear farmen, hat anscheinend auch KEIN BOCK zum 20zigsten Mal Grobbulus zu erklären und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch KEIN BOCK für Naxx länger als 3h zu brauchen. 
*Wem die Spielweise bzw. der Stress nicht passt, muss sich ja nicht melden.* Und wer sich meldet, weiß worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Mai 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.




Bist dir da so sicher ?


----------



## xDeadherox (25. Mai 2009)

Also Unfreundlichkeit:

Zu Bc wars meist net viel besser etwas falsch gemacht = Noob/Idiot

war schon fast immer so nur jetz ists so das alle die Naxx durchhaben sich für die besten halten weil es malschwer war. Ists aba net.
Naxx war halt früher hart und daher halten sie sich für toll. Außerdem kommts immer auf den Realm an.
ich spiele auf 2servern der 1ne ist recht unfreundlich aba oft sagen die Leute einfach nur wies ist und sind net unfreundlich.
der andere server ist freundlicher aber ist net so erfolgreich bei rnd raids da sie einfach jeden scheiß hinn nehmen (keine falsks, kein buffood, scheiß Dps, Scheiß heal .....)


----------



## Meatwookie (25. Mai 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.


Naja hab schon Leute erlebt mit Grün equiptem Char,
0/71/0 Skillung und 1k dps, die sich für einen Naxx 25er Speedrun invited haben lassen und sich dann wundern wenn sie spätestens beim ersten Boss gekickt werden :x


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

darkcava schrieb:


> Wieso mein 2nd Gear? Wer sich für einen Speedrun meldet, will anscheinend auch SEIN 2nd Gear farmen, hat anscheinend auch KEIN BOCK zum 20zigsten Mal Grobbulus zu erklären und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch KEIN BOCK für Naxx länger als 3h zu brauchen.
> *Wem die Spielweise bzw. der Stress nicht passt, muss sich ja nicht melden.* Und wer sich meldet, weiß worauf er sich einlässt.



oh mimimi, Kritik verträgt er nicht, du kannst nur austeilen, wie?

Am Rande: wie krank ist'n das, ein __ SPIEL __ zu spielen, und sich in mühsamen 3 Stunden durch Naxx zu quälen obwohl man keinen Bock auf alles mögliche und den Stress hat, nur um sein 2nd Equipp zu verbessern? 

Was machst'n, wenn du in 3 Wochen Ulduar25 auf farmstatus hast, im Forum rumheulen das es keinen Highend-Content gibt?

Aslo ich werde mir dann mit einem meiner vielen Twinks ne NETTE gruppe suchen und irgendeine kleine ini rocken ;-)


----------



## Karvon (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe WoWler,

ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass auf unsrem Realm "Das Syndikat" sehr nette Spieler sind. In Raids hab ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen seit WotLK gemacht. Naja aber bei cirka 11 Millionen Spielern weltweit sind sicher mindestens 100 000 Leute nicht der Freundlichkeit mächtig =)

Naja aber notfalls gerne zum Syndikat switchen.

Machts gut!
Mfg Anthoras


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab uludar clear t8,5 und arogant finde ich bin ich nid .. ich geh immer noch mit leuten die nid full epic sind in ne 5er inni weils spass macht
denke kommt auf den spieler an

die mit mind: eq xy etc kommen sind die ganzen die in bc in kara gewyped sind .. und nun wohoo ich hab naxx clear LOOK AT ME I GOT NAXX EPIIIIX .. naxx ist kein content naxx ist ein gebiet wo jeder epix farmen kann und sich freuen kann das er was tot bekommt ..

uludar ist ja auch nid viel schwerer .. wenn man die ganzen leute nimmt und sie nach aq 40 schleppen würd .. ich frag mich wieviele da effekt weiter gekommen sind ..


----------



## Redryujin (25. Mai 2009)

die niedrigen dps die manche haben wundert mich nicht. Da viele sich im low lvl gebiet immer ziehen lassen dabei kann man gut mit seinen char üben wie der richtig umgang ist. 

Wenn man dann für jede Quest einen hochstufen Partner braucht und sich für jede inz ziehen muss braucht sich dann nicht wundern warum die leute nix hinbekommen.

Ich habe immer im low levelt Gebiet alles selber gemacht und hab dem Umgang mit meinen Char gelernt. Dabei konnte ich mit ihn perfekt umgehen nach der Zeit.

Man siehts auch bei den Todesritter gut 80% können keinen Todesritter richtig spielen. Aber alle wollen ihn da man mit lvl 55 schon anfangen kann. Alle wollen nur noch schnell schnell schnell.

Zum anderen möchte ich auch zwar das es etwas flotter geht da ich keine lust habe 2-4 Stunden in eine Hero zu stehen. Das ist die Kehrseite. Viele wollen nicht so lange an etwas dran sein deswegen werden auch raids und inzen immer kürzer und leichter. Finde das sehr gut da man dann nicht behaupten muss WoW macht süchtig.


----------



## gerdmobach (25. Mai 2009)

*Vor meinen Vaterhaus steht eine Buche es ist ein Heilerbaum und der kann sehr laut Fluchen. 
Keiner mag ihn keiner nimmt ihn in eine Ini mit wirklich keiner hat den Heilerbaum lieb.
Da kommt mein Vater aus dem Haus schwingt hoch erhoben seine Axt was ein Graus.
Nu hört man den Baum nicht mehr Fluchen und mit dem Heilen braucht er es auch nicht mehr Versuchen.

Mein Freund der Baum is tot tralalalala ....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

@darkcava 

Mein erster Eindruck ist in der Regel nicht das Equip, da ich da erst später drauf achte, sondern zu erst mal dass, wie er sich vorstellt. 
Wenn ich nach jemandem suche (für was auch immer) und dann kommt da einer und sagt: "Aber nur, wenn kein Noob/Grün equipter/jmd. ohne T8 dabei ist", lad ich den GERADE NICHT ein. 
Mit den Leuten hat man immer Ärger. 

Sie verlassen die Gruppe nach dem ersten Wipe, weil der Tank wieder nicht auf den Heiler warten konnte, oder der DD unbedingt meinen musste: Jetzt, schneller, wir müssen dass in 28 Minuten und nicht in 30 Minuten schaffen, bekomme ich das Kotzen. 

Wenn du meinen Post ordentlich gelesen hast, wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich sagte, dass wir kaum länger brauchen. 
Ich verstehe und werde nicht verstehen, warum in der heutigen WoW Welt wirklich alles nur darauf gesetzt wird, möglichst schnell durch einen Instanz zu kommen. Gibt es dann am Ende Extradropps? Ein cooles Mount? Gibt dir Arthas dann persönlich einen Kuss? 

Ich rede nicht von Zeitersparnissen von zwei Stunden (schließlich nimmst du ja nicht nur blau/grün equipte Leute mit), sondern von Minuten, auf die es den "Ich-will-dein-Equip-sehen"-Posern und angeblichen Übergamern ja allem Anschein nach ankommt. 
Ich traue mich mit meiner Ausrüstung (Naxx/Ulduar/Marken) manchmal nicht, gerade die Leute, die nach einem Speedrun Naxx suchen anzuwhipsern, weil man ja entweder der absolute Pro sein muss oder schon T9 trägt, was Arthas einem persönlich nach einem geschafften 28 Minuten Run (wo auch immer) in die Hand gedrückt hat.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gibts 3 Arten von Spielern:
Die, die zurfrieden sind mit dem was man hat
Die, die unbedingt MAX PEW PEW DPS GIEV ÄPIX brauchen...
und die jenigen, die mehr dps nicht machen könnten und dann jeden flamen der weniger als sie macht...
Wenn ich da noch an pre bc denk... Man hatte blaues equip und wurd ned geflamet...
Ich bin ne mischung zwischen 1. und 2., ich will besseres equip ja, aber hab haufenweise epics und bin auch zufrieden mit soweit^^


----------



## Syrras (25. Mai 2009)

Zumal das Rushen  in Lowbieinzen die Tanks und Heiler im Training vergrault.

Due skillen dann wieder DD und waren lieber ein paar Tage im LFG, als selber nichmal angeraunzt zu werden.

Wenn man einen Offheal bestimmt  (er/sie sich nichtmal unbedingt freiwillig meldet...), muss der Equipmentstand einfach beachtet werden, sowohl beim Pullen, beim Adden und beim Reggen.


----------



## darkcava (25. Mai 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Aslo ich werde mir dann mit einem meiner vielen Twinks ne NETTE gruppe suchen und irgendeine kleine ini rocken ;-)



Ich auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Mein erster Eindruck ist in der Regel nicht das Equip, da ich da erst später drauf achte, sondern zu erst mal dass, wie er sich vorstellt.
> Wenn ich nach jemandem suche (für was auch immer) und dann kommt da einer und sagt: "Aber nur, wenn kein Noob/Grün equipter/jmd. ohne T8 dabei ist", lad ich den GERADE NICHT ein.
> Mit den Leuten hat man immer Ärger.
> 
> ...



Nun gut, dass ist deine Entscheidung ob du jemand zuerst nach Equip oder nach Kommunikation beurteilst. 
Nachdem ich nun auch deinen 2. Post aufmerksam gelesen habe, erweckt es in mir den Eindruck, also ob du auf einem Server spielst, der einen prozentual höheren Anteil von Leuten mit "Skill" hat, als auf meinem (und nein, ich sehe mich nicht als Superskilled Player/Megagamer und was weiß ich noch an). 
Wenn du sagst, dass du mit "normalen" Rnd-Gruppen nicht unwesentlich länger brauchst, ok. Dann ist das bei dir so. Ich hab leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade die normalen Rnd-Gruppen mit einem gemischten Player/Gear Verhältnis eher doppelt so lange brauchen. 

Bei einem Speedrun geht es im Endeffekt ja nur darum, 2nd Gear zu farmen. Deshalb wird dabei alles dran gesetzt, so schnell wie möglich durch zu kommen. Zumindest in meiner "normalen" Raid-Stammgrp laufen die richtigen Raids genauso ab wie bei allen anderen auch -> möglichst effektiv aber nicht hektisch, konzentriert, Erklärung usw.. 
Wir sehen also: Je nach Sinn und Zweck des Raids liegen die Schwerpunkte anders und analog dazu werden auch die Spieler ausgesucht.

Und nebenbei: Wenn mich jmd anwhispert und ich ihn bspw. wg. seines Gears nicht mitnehmen möchte, dann flame ich nicht sondern antworte vielmehr: "Sry, aber blau/grün können wir nicht mitnehmen. Ist nichts persönliches, wir wollen nur so schnell wie möglich durchkommen." Ich denke mit der Antwort kann jeder leben und es fühlt sich keiner beleidigt.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir auf dem Server sind die Leute eigentlich in Ordung^^


----------



## Nerdavia (25. Mai 2009)

Der ganze Thread beweist mal wieder wie armselig WoW eigentlich wirklich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Und wie ignorant manch anderer..... 

Wer nichts zu sagen hat, sollte auch nicht posten. 
Wir diskutieren drüber um zu zeigen, dass es auch noch anders denkende Menschen in WoW gibt.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (25. Mai 2009)

Der durchschnittliche World of Warcraft Spieler lebt frei nach dem Motto



> *
> Höflichkeit ist eine Zier, doch weiter kommt man ohne ihr.*



Ich selber habe mich im Spiel auch verändert. Ich war immer ein hilfsbereiter Spieler, habe gerne bei schwierigen Questen geholfen oder einfach mal Items verschenkt. Das habe ich mir abgewöhnt. Der Großteil der Community ist es einfach nicht wert. Um heute auf meine FL zu kommen müsste man das Spiel schon hacken, "Herr Mr. Oberschlau Regisseur". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich rede nicht von Ysera, auf dem Server bin ich net mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Und wie ignorant manch anderer.....
> 
> Wer nichts zu sagen hat, sollte auch nicht posten.
> Wir diskutieren drüber um zu zeigen, dass es auch noch anders denkende Menschen in WoW gibt.




Dann lies den Thread mal komplett durch dann wirst du meiner Aussage gezwungenermaßen zustimmen....oder bist du ein Fanboy ??


----------



## Clamev (25. Mai 2009)

> Dann lies den Thread mal komplett durch dann wirst du meiner Aussage gezwungenermaßen zustimmen....oder bist du ein Fanboy ??


Deine ganzen Posts zeigen wie armselig du bist

liegt einfach daran das Blizzard epics 4free raushaut und somit jeder meint er is der Ueberr0x0r nur weil er zweimal archavon 25er gemacht hat


----------



## darkcava (25. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche World of Warcraft Spieler lebt frei nach dem Motto



Schöner Spruch und trifft es auf den Punkt. Muss ich mir merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legammler (25. Mai 2009)

stark abgenommen!!!!


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, hat abgenommen, Ich merke es an mir selber.

Wenn Ich bei Emalon random einen mit pvp equip sehe, der mir verklickert, er würde mit pvp genug dmg machen und er hätte kein pve-equip und dann macht er 1,7k dps. dann bin Ich sowas von angepisst, so einer kann schnell auf der ignore landen. Natürlich, Ich war auch mal ein noob aber ich hab es mir VERDAMMT NOCHMAL NICHT ANGEMAßT DREIMAL SO GUT EQUIPTE IN DIE SCHRANKEN ZU WEISEN!!!!! Damals hat man noch gefragt, ob man mit seinem equipment überhaupt mit DARF nach kara zB.
Heute in naxx: jeder noop meint er hätte das eq.

Tut mir leid solche Leute sind Schmarotzer. Sie tun nichts für den raid, und wollen nur looten.

Und das macht die ach so böööösen arroganten epicträger wütend. Es sind also alles die kleinen noops und pvpschwuchtel schuld, die immer frecher werden!
sowas gabs früher noch nicht.


----------



## Syrras (26. Mai 2009)

Tja aufgrund einer seltsamen PvE gibt PvP Loot Inkongruenz wollen/bzw müssen halt PvP´ler zu Archavon.

Und wer läßt Emalon nachm Nerf bitte stehen?


----------



## Bioernus (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mit random-groups eigentlich gute erfahrungen, zu 99% freundlich und fair.
Es ist sogar so, dass ich das gerne mache, um neue leute kennenzulernen und mir andere spielweisen anzuschauen.
gerade eben habe ich occulus gemacht und ich war richtig schlecht von den recountdaten her. :-) (sorry dafür)
aber egal, es hat allen anscheinend spass gemacht, und geschafft haben wir es auch.

mir ist in 78,5 leveln aufgefallen, dass viele in bezug auf inis irgendwie einfach unentspannt sind und einen erfolgsdruck auf sich und die gruppe ausüben (wollen). das wirkt sich natürlich auf den tonfall aus. 
das, spekulier ich mal, liegt vorallem an dem gerede der "grossen" über dps, critimmun usw.
besonders kommt das wohl zum tragen, wenn man in eine gilde gerät, in der man anerzogen bekommt, wie eine ini von a bis z zu laufen hat und nicht anders. die spieler werden erst gezogen, dann werden optimal-werte verlangt.
dabei wird nicht in betracht gezogen, dass es auch anders als "optimal" mit erfolg laufen kann.

das finde ich nebenbei sogar reizvoller als wenn der erfolg schon von vornherein quasi festgelegt wird durch ausreichend dps/dmg/heal......
ich finde, man kann auch gerne mal ohne heal gehen oder nur mit nahkampf, egal, hauptsache suboptimal :-)
das würde bestimmt mal einige auflockern.

demnächst werde ich 80, und ich möchte dann mal probieren wie suboptimal man naxx meistern kann!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2009)

Bevor man über andere meckert, sollte man sich stets immer selbst überprüfen, ob das eigene Verhalten stimmt. Ich habe jedenfalls bemerkt, wenn man besonders nett zu anderen ist, dann sind sie auch nett zu einem selbst. Ich spiel WoW seit 3 Jahren und ich hatte in der Hinsicht noch nie Probleme, wurde noch nie beleidigt oder sonstiges.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man sich eine Gilde sucht, die das Ganze nicht so bierernst sieht, die einfach wegen des Spielspaßes spielen und denen DPS oder sonstige Werte nicht so wichtig sind. Daher hab ich z.B. meine eigene Gilde gegründet. Das hat den Vorteil, man kann sich die Leute selbst aussuchen, mit denen man gerne zusammenspielen möchte.
Wenn man lange dabei ist, kennt man doch sowieso viele Leute auf dem jeweiligen Server und weiß schon, wer in Ordnung ist und wem man lieber aus dem Wege geht.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Gleiches gesellt sich meist eh zu Gleichem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (26. Mai 2009)

Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ schrieb:


> hm ich denke jetzt mal wie im RL so auch INGAME;



Und genau das ist nicht immer der Fall. Das Internet bietet eine wunderbare Plattform, um einigermaßen anonym irgendwelchen Schabernack zu treiben. Du würdest dir auf der Strasse 2x überlegen, ob du jemanden beleidigst; ingame liegt die Hemmschwelle tiefer.

Ich hab schon einige Server gesehen und auch schon viel erlebt. Tikets kannst du schreiben bis du schwarz wirst; das interessiert die Leute garnicht, weil eh nichts unternommen wird. Wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht, wird das einst so hoch gepriesene Spiel von der eigenen Community zerlegt werden. Dann stimmt es wirklich, wenn die Leute sagen, das WoW nur von Assis gespielt wird...


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Mai 2009)

Gibt nette und eher weniger nette ... Und dann gibts da noch die Niveaulosen ...
Aber das is überall so, ingame wie ach RL ...

Wayne, links rein, rechts raus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (26. Mai 2009)

Rockter schrieb:


> ^^ist schon seid Classic so , leider



sig

ist euch fade oder so used mal sufu .... da werd ihr vestellen den Threat gibs jede woche ... 5 bis 10 mal


----------



## pie (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm Spiele nun auch schon ne ganze weile und muss erlich sagen das die Leute schon sehr arogant geworden sind im gegensatz zu damals zum einen hat soziemlich jeder depp Recount oder so was ( self owned ) und damit rumpossen und sich sagen alles was darunter ist, ist SCHLECHT!!! Ich habe lange Raids geleitet und weis das heutzutage ein gewisses gear gefragt ist aber ich wollte mich einfach nicht damit abfinden das es Leute gibt die es stört wen nen paar stat 4k nur 2k schaden machen was ja woll mehr als ausreichend ist und irgendwan hab ich es aufgegeben Raids zu leiten und tu das nur noch in Situationen wo man es nicht vermeiden kan aber ich sag ganz erlich ich tu das gerne auch wen ich es derzeit nicht tun kan da ich seit einiger  Zeit auf einem Englischen Server spiele aber gut das einzige was ich dazu sagen kan.

Unfreudlichkeit hat stark zugenommen.


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich musste leider leider in den 4 jahren feststellen das Epics arrogant machen , ja! Habe es auch bei mir festgestellt, schon in Classic Naxxramas 40er etc.
Eine meiner Erfahrungen:
Die größten looser in WoW: Die wohl nettesten Personen 
Die größten Raider/pvper in WoW: Die größten Arschlöcher


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Die größten looser in WoW: Die wohl nettesten Personen
> Die größten Raider/pvper in WoW: Die größten Arschlöcher



Kann ich so definitiv NICHT unterschreiben!

Es gibt freundliche Spieler mit schlechtem Equip und welche mit gutem Equip! Hatte auch ne Zeitlang einen Schami als Heiler dabei der mit seiner Gilde immer raiden war und gerne mit uns in Heros gekommen ist. Selbst Nax10er ist er am Anfang mit uns durchgewiped und die Repkosten waren ihm völlig egal! Man hat sich halt gut verstanden und der Humor war der selbe!

Dann kriegst du in Randomgruppen ab und zu "Vögel" rein die völlig frei drehen. Eine mittelmässig-equipte Heilerin die dich anflüstert, du sollt jemand aus der Gruppe kicken, ihr Freund will auch mit. Oder nen Jäger der sagt: "Ich hab aber kein Bock in so ner laschen Ini zu wipen!" Und mit seinem grün/Pvp-Equip weit hinterm Kriegertank liegt!

Leider werden halt die Idioten von den gutmütigen "mitgezogen" und wenn sie erstmal episch sind, bilden sie sich unheimlich was drauf ein und meinen den Rest wie Dreck behandeln zu müssen!

Das merkste schon daran, wenn sie doch alle ach so toll ausgestattet sind und trotzdem keinen unter 1,5 k dps mit in ne Hero nehmen!

Aber dann erzählen wollen wie gut sie sind....


Du kannst den Charakter definitiv nicht am Equip festmachen!


----------



## king1608 (26. Mai 2009)

Pah..das ist mir Mittlerweile echt so Egal, ich bin selbst zwar immer recht Freundlich aber wenn mir einer Doof kommt, ob er mich Anwhispert gibts Igno Time und wenn mich jemand inner Ini auf die Palme bringt sage ich er oder ich..naja und als Tank habe ich meistens Vorrang. Alles in Allem kann man sich dafür aber in Gilden zu 98% auf Freundlichkeit verlassen immerhin..denn Stres beim Raiden ? Geht Garnicht !!


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Mai 2009)

Okay Scrätcher, auch DU hast Recht.
So Wesen trifft man leider auch. Am Equip kann man nicht alle festmachen hast recht, aber das Equip bedeutet nicht unbedingt Erfolg. 
Ich mein, es gibt heutzutage leute sind immernoch t7 etc, aber in einer Hammer Gilde die Ulduar heroisch gecleart haben. Und dennoch sind sie arrogant weil sie eben eine so tolle Gilde haben.
Ich will nicht leugnen, mir geht es ähnlich.


----------



## Redgoda (26. Mai 2009)

also die freundlichkeit seit wotlk hat sich meiner meinung nach sehr stark verändert, man wird sofort blöd angemotzt wenn man auch nur einen kleinen fehler macht oder nicht perfekt equipt ist

als ich zu bc zum ersten mal mit meinem prot pala ne hc getankt habe, haben die dds drauf geschaut das sie mich antanken lassen, selbst nach den 5 wipe hat sich die grp noch ned aufgelöst
als ich auf 80 zum ersten mal ne hc getankt hab und die dds gebittet hab ein bisschen auf ihr dmg zu schauen damit ich ned aggro verlier wurde ich blöd angemotzt das ich nicht hcs tanken soll mit meinem scheiß equip (hat ein schurke gesagt der noch 2 dolche aus kara und 2 t4 teile hatte) ... naja dann sind alle nach 1 wipe abgehauen und haben mich als noob beschimpft -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Redgoda schrieb:


> also die freundlichkeit seit wotlk hat sich meiner meinung nach sehr stark verändert, man wird sofort blöd angemotzt wenn man auch nur einen kleinen fehler macht oder nicht perfekt equipt ist
> 
> als ich zu bc zum ersten mal mit meinem prot pala ne hc getankt habe, haben die dds drauf geschaut das sie mich antanken lassen, selbst nach den 5 wipe hat sich die grp noch ned aufgelöst
> als ich auf 80 zum ersten mal ne hc getankt hab und die dds gebittet hab ein bisschen auf ihr dmg zu schauen damit ich ned aggro verlier wurde ich blöd angemotzt das ich nicht hcs tanken soll mit meinem scheiß equip (hat ein schurke gesagt der noch 2 dolche aus kara und 2 t4 teile hatte) ... naja dann sind alle nach 1 wipe abgehauen und haben mich als noob beschimpft -.-



Das ist ein altbekanntes Problem und genau da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen! 

Ich hatte kürzlich nen Mage und nen Pala in der Gruppe Nexus Hero die im Schaden weit hinter mir lagen (Kriegertank) aber ab nem bestimmten Equip und Dank des Jägers der auf Platz ein war, sowie einem Heiler der sein Handwerk beherrschte gabs keinen wipe.

Diese "Menschen" werden wieder in die Gruppensuche gehen! Sie werden vielleicht auf dich stoßen und dann fragen: "Warum hat das mit der letzten Gruppe geklappt und mit dieser nicht?" Da sie natürlich alle über jeden zweifel erhaben sind muß es an dir liegen! 

Ich würd solche Nasen gleich von vornerein auf die Ignoliste packen! Irgendwann bist du besser und sie werden wieder nen Tank suchen!


In BC fand ich es schlimmer! Es gab weniger Tankequip das man sich ausserhalb von Instanzen besorgen konnte (WotlK: über Ruf, Berufe usw) und wenn man dann erst spät nen Tank angefangen hatte, waren es alle DDs schon gewohnt mit ihrem "Ich hab bei dem Event was Lilanes geschenkt gekriegt" vollen Schaden zu machen!

Zu BC waren CC-Fähigkeiten EIGENTLICH noch beliebt bis jeder eh nur noch weggebombt hat. Komischerweise war da die beste Gruppe die ich hatte mit zwei Vergelterpaladine die einfach wußte was sie taten!

Und genau da kommen wir auf Jokkerino zurück! In einem Raid fällt es nicht auf wenn ein DD "nur" Schaden macht und das eventuell sogar zuwenig! Solange der Rest was kann paßt es. In einer Instanz sind nur 5 Leute aber wehe es geht mal was schief! Dann sind Fähigkeiten gefragt, von denen manche nichtmal wissen, dass sie sie besitzen. Oder einfach zu faul sind, sie auch einzusetzen. 

Ich bin wirklich viel Random unterwegs und wenn ich sehe es strengt sich jemand an, auch wenn er nicht so gut equipt ist, dann kommt er auf die Freundesliste! Ich freu mich dann auch für ihn, wenn was droppt was er gebrauchen kann. Es ist ein Spiel und das soll ja eigentlich Spaß machen! Und wenn man keine Gruppen mag soll man halt questen gehen aber nicht einer Instanzengruppe beitreten!

Thema Wipe:
Wenn ich sehe es hat keinen Sinn sag ich das auch. Ansonsten packt mich meist doch der Ehrgeiz!


----------



## Rasgaar (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist übel heutzutage...

Ich hab so den Eindruck, das niemand mehr Spass am eigentlichen Spielen hat.

Als DD ins LFG Tool reinsetzen, instant einen invite in einen 25er Raid bekommen und natürlich gleich vom Hexer in die Ini vor die ersten Mobs geportet werden.
Dann natürlich einen Speedrun in 30Min alles clear ohne wipe.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann wird sofort geleavt....
Man hat ja keine Zeit!

Wie oft war ich schon in einer Raidgruppe im Aufbau, und als es halt ein paar Minuten dauerte, sind die Leute im Minutentakt abgesprungen.
Einer rein, zwei raus...


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Mai 2009)

> Du kannst den Charakter definitiv nicht am Equip festmachen!


Das stimmt!

Warum aber, gibt es immer wieder Idioten, die vom Equip des Chars auf die Person hinter dem Char schliessen? Nach dem Motto:Viel Lila, wenig RL und keine Frau/Freundin
Absoluter Humbug ist sowas.

Die Freundlichkeit der Spieler hat auch nicht abgenommen, zumindest nicht nach meinem Empfinden, denn ich spiele immer mit denselben Leuten^^
Was im Handelschat passiert ist eh nur noch lächerlich und zum Amusement der Allgemeinheit vorgesehen:-)


----------



## Elrendel (26. Mai 2009)

Leute wie immer, der Weg ist das Ziel, man spielt das Spiel um Spass zu haben und nicht die dickste Ausrüstung solange man so das Spiel betrachtet bleibt alles locker.
Aber sobald der Ehrgeiz oder die Itemgier hinzukommt werden die Leute unfreundlich hat sich seit Classic nichts dran geändert und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Annovella (26. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kann ich so definitiv NICHT unterschreiben!
> 
> Es gibt freundliche Spieler mit schlechtem Equip und welche mit gutem Equip! Hatte auch ne Zeitlang einen Schami als Heiler dabei der mit seiner Gilde immer raiden war und gerne mit uns in Heros gekommen ist. Selbst Nax10er ist er am Anfang mit uns durchgewiped und die Repkosten waren ihm völlig egal! Man hat sich halt gut verstanden und der Humor war der selbe!
> 
> ...



sign


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die Freundlichkeit der Spieler hat auch nicht abgenommen, zumindest nicht nach meinem Empfinden, denn ich spiele immer mit denselben Leuten^^



Wobei selbst du zugeben mußt, dass man ab und an auch mal nette fremde Leute trifft!

Ich erinnere da an unseren run heute morgen! Immerhin war ja der Paladin auch ein Random!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ACH JA! Und dich hab ich ja auch Random kennengelernt! XD


----------



## Oxon (26. Mai 2009)

Unfeundlich? Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, jedenfalls nicht so pauschal. Stinkstiefel gab es vom ersten Tag an. Nicht jeder ist jeden Tag gut drauf und motzt dann auch mal. Aber alles in allem ist da meiner Meinung nach kein Trend zu verzeichnen. Wo ich unfreundlich werde ist nur, wenn Spieler XY einen Fremden um Gold anbettelt oder ein Level-Eins-Char (oder sonst einer) mir Gold verkaufen will. Auch finde ich es nicht so toll, wenn man im Niedriglevelbereich gebeten wird, jemanden zu helfen, Hogger umzuhaun... und dann noch das Quest und noch das und das und möglichst noch welche, die in seinem Questlog rot sind. Nicht dass ich nicht gerne helfe, aber so lernt der Spieler seinen Char nie und verdirbt sich selbst die Freude am Spiel.


----------



## Logie (26. Mai 2009)

Hey,

Jop die Leute sind eindeutig unfreundlicher geworde, langsam glaube ich soagr das die Horlder ab und zu netter sind ( und ich bin purer Ally Spieler). Aber natürlich gibt es noch Menschen die nett sind und es verstehen...
Und irgentwie denke ich shcon das die Leute z-b mit nur t7 oder so rüssi sich unzerstörbar finden und sich mit jeden anlegen! Naja bestimmt wird es irgentwann besser, vieleicht nach WOTLK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Logie


----------



## Sapper13 (27. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...




Oh da fallen mir Litaneien zu ein.

Im Grunde kann man es aber nicht direkt an einer Gruppe von Leuten festmachen. Wir haben bei uns auch Content Clear Gilden die sehr freundlich sind und auch deren Mitspieler sehr nett sind.

Ich denke meistens handelt es sich um das deutschlandtypische Fingerpointing <-- mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und die Schuld abwälzen. Österreicher und Schweizer können das übriegens auch. Man neigt dazu dem anderen die Schuld zu geben, dann fällt nicht auf das man selbst ne Niete ist. 

Kritimmuner Tank wird vom Heiler gefragt: Bist Du überhaupt Critimmun? 

Warum?

Weil Du unheimlich viel Schaden frisst. Dein Equip scheint scheiße zu sein! <-- Heiler hat T 7,5 niveau

Tank postet ihm seine Heilleistung die mit einem 1200 Plusheal PreWotlk Char der gleichen Klasse vergleichbar wäre.

Ey lol ich bin raus du Kacknoob <-- tja wenn man immer nur kleine und große Heilungs Spammt oder aber als Paladin auch nur einen Heilzauber benutzt weil der so schön schnell geht....dann sollte man einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Umgekehrt gehts genauso. 

Oder gestern noch:

5er Vio Hero. Ich mit meinem 2nd Tank (Mainchar ist Druiden Tank wollte aber mal nen Krieger zocken) 542 Verteidigung also Critimmun. Heiler sehr nett, 2 ddler sehr nett, aber hatten nen LL COOl J IMBA Jäger dabei...so zumindest mein erster Eindruck. Immer sofort feuer auf die Mobs, scheiß egal ob angetankt. Ich geb zu mit dem Krieger komm ich noch nicht so gut klar, aber es hat funktioniert. Man mußte sich halt auf die Spielweise einstellen die der Jäger drauf hatte. War halt einer dieser Typen die schon zu BC zeiten sachen solo gefarmt haben (nein nicht deadmines). Aber die Stimmung war natürlich übel. Die Leute waren mies drauf. 

Ich glaub bei vielen ist es einfach so das die Leute keinen Bock auf Mühe haben und es gibt halt welche die ihre Erfüllung in Leistung innerhalb von WoW sehen. Das es dabei zu Stress kommt ist doch klar. Man muss das halt nur verstehen und seine Konsequenzen ziehen. Wenn nur gemeckert oder belehrt wird, bin ich sofort raus aus der Gruppe. Der Abend ist zu kurz um sich mit solchen Menschen abzugeben. Da ich sowohl Heiler als auch Tanks spiele, habe ich keine Probleme in Gruppen zu kommen, ist die erste schlecht, wirds die 2. bringen. 

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Syrras (27. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dafür lieber mal ne Gruppe auszusitzen, wenn man ne dreiviertel Std. am Portstein wartet, weil man nem Kumpel  in der Grp aushelfen wollte und der Rerst in Dalaranauf den Port wartet, läßt das auf die Anstrengungen die in der Inze geleistet werden zurückschliessen.


----------



## Maxugon (27. Mai 2009)

So welche Leute gibt es immer wieder und irgendwann ,wenn man Pech hat,wird man genauso,das ist wie ein Teufelskreis:

Es gibt von Geburt an böse Menschen,die böse Menschen vergiften dann die guten Menschen,die guten Menschen werden dann auch böse und dann kommen wieder gute ,und die werden dann auch böse!


----------



## Astiria (27. Mai 2009)

/2 Suchen Tank dringend für hero xy!!

"Hier bin ich" 

Antwort:"Oo mit dem Leben kannste Ragfire tanken du Noob." (Nur ein Tank mit 35k Leben und Healer mit 2k Zaubermacht, damit auch ja keine Herausforderung mehr da ist! Hauptsache in 30 Minuten die dicksten Inis durch!)

Und dann heißt es immer, bitte equip dich für Naxx in Heros, haha. Ist doch zum Kotzen! Möcht ma wissen, wie ich das machen soll.

Naja da merkt man immer die AGROganz von vielen Spielern. Hauptsache pöbeln und frech werden!

Grüße


----------



## Novocain (27. Mai 2009)

Sind doch alle so lieb in WoW.

Werd auch öfters mal angeflamt, i.d.R. auch gleich sehr rüpelhaft.
Anstatt auch zu meckern oder die Person zu ignorieren, gesteh ich ab und an meine Unfähigkeit ein oder frage wie sich mein Gegenüber meine Handlungen vorstellt.

Und schon kommen Vorschläge und Tipps vom erst so rotzfrechen Gesprächspartner und meist gibt er/sie dann auch noch zu selber nicht alles richtig gemacht zu haben
Oder er akzeptiert zumindest meinen Standpunkt. 

Tatsache ist, die schönsten (manchmal auch hilfreichsten) Gespräche sind bei mir immer mit Beleidigungen angefangen.
Vielleicht ist das das WoW-Begrüßungsritual.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

joa also ich kenn sowas zur Genüge - ich sag den Leuten dann immer das sie sich auch gerne verzupfen dürfen wenns ihnen nicht passt. 

Letztens noch mit meinem 80er Baum nem Tank in Burg (non hero) ausgeholfen. Bis auf den Jäger (80) und mir (80) waren alle so 70-73. Tank kannte ich ja, und der ist auch mehr als fähig. Leider meinte die Eule nonstop lange vor dem Tank auf Melee-Reichweite alles und jeden Mist im 1 Gang mit Hurrikan pullen zu müssen, und dann natürlich schön Taifun damitse auch noch 5 pullen und in aller Welt verstreut sind... so dass der Tank gleich 0 Chancen hatte die einzusammeln. Beim 3x war er 1hit platt, so dass ich auch garnicht mehr drauf geachtet habe den Blödmann zu heilen, irgendwo isses mir auch mal zu bescheuert mit so Assis... Naja und dann folgten natürlich auch so Sprüche wie "heal du noob, man bist du unfähig was ein scheiss Heiler" etc - hab ihm dann gesagt er soll sich verzupfen auf sonen Arsch können wir ja verzichten. Nach noch 5 blöden Beleidigungen und Sprüchen war er dann endlich weg - und die Gruppe kam vollkommen problemlos, ohne weitere Kratzer durch die Instanz. Seltsam - bin wohl doch nicht so ein kacknoob Heiler ^^...

Heiler sind bei uns extrem rar, einige sind dadurch leider ganz schön arrogant geworden und denken sie seien Gott. Nur, wenn man zwischen 1-3 Std. einen Heiler für 1 Instanz sucht, und der dann freundlich ist, und trotz 0 Profit einspringt, den zu beschimpfen und wie Rotz zu behandeln - damit schauffelt man sich in WoW sein eigenes Grab...

Zu den ports kann ich auch nur sagen: random kotzt mich nur noch an. Jeder wartet stinkenfaul drauf geportet zu werden, und macht in aller Seelenruhe trotz voller Gruppe seine Quests weiter. Nach 10 Minuten kommt dann rotzfrech die 1 Anfrage von einem der faul in Dala campt wann und ob denn n Port käme - ich antworte darauf fast nur noch dass jeder sich endlich losbewegen soll. Denn das sind die, die selbst nach nem Port noch schnell mit m Hund Gassi, zu Mutti essen oder Müll rausbringen oder für Vatti das Auto waschen müssen - und darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr... ich porte auch genau nur noch 1x jeden - wenn der dann afk is oder einfach net reagiert weil die 12 Quests ja noch beendet werden müssen geh ich in die Ini und sage "afklo" und da bleibe ich dann bis die zu Fuß angereist sind die Affen...


----------



## Nania (27. Mai 2009)

Da hast du Recht novocain. 
Das ist genau der Punkt, der auch mich aufregt. 
Die Spieler verlangen für jede Deppeninstanz mittlerweile mindestens Naxx Equip. Das das nicht nötig ist, ist den meisten glaube ich gar nicht mehr klar. Man will ja nur schnell durch, schnell ein paar Marken farmen. 
Das es darum geht, Spaß zu haben, scheinen die meisten Spieler schon vergessen zu haben.


----------



## MadMat (27. Mai 2009)

moin.


epic macht schon seit classic arrogant. leider haben somit immer mehr leute epic.......und viele werden arrogant.
aber an denen darf man sich nicht stören. sucht die schönen seiten..und findet sie.

grüße


----------



## Su-Si (27. Mai 2009)

Hihi, also wenn jemand "Heal du Noob" zu mir sagen würde, wäre das ein ganz kurzes Gruppenintermezzo für mich und meine igno-Liste freut sich über Zuwachs^^

Vergleichen mit den Anfängen von Wow hat die Freundlichkeit sicherlich stark abgenommen. Ist sogar erklärbar, wenn auch schade. Verglichen mit BC....ich kanns eigentlich net sagen. Mag sein, dass gewisse Leute jetzt leichter an lila-laune-sachen kommen und sich dadurch einen Ton anmaßen, den (selbst) sie sich früher nicht erlaubt hätten. Aber eigentlich ist die Grundeinstellung und die Anzahl der Vollpfosten gefühlt gleich geblieben, finde ich...

Da man sie nicht umgehen kann, muss man mit ihnen umgehen...und wozu hat Gott uns eine Igno-liste geschenkt. Aufregen nutzt nichts, damit tut man diesen Leuten schon zu viel Ehre an...^^


----------



## Kinderhasser (27. Mai 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
> inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw. und encounter scheitern eig nur an sowas oder einer schlechten gruppenzusammenstellung.
> kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! 

Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit Pro Gamern zu tun. Auch als Casual sollte man seine Klasse beherrschen und wissen wie man ein Optimum herausholen kann.


----------



## Nania (27. Mai 2009)

> Auch als Casual sollte man seine Klasse beherrschen und wissen wie man ein Optimum herausholen kann.



In meinen Augen sollte er wissen wie man halbwegs vernünftig spielt - aber das Optimum kann man nur rausholen, wenn man sich intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt und alles dreimal durchrechnet - un das will der Casual nicht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (27. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sollte er wissen wie man halbwegs vernünftig spielt - aber das Optimum kann man nur rausholen, wenn man sich intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt und alles dreimal durchrechnet - un das will der Casual nicht.



zumal kaum noch jemand auf dem Weg zur 80 lernt, was der Char draufheit. 
Zum einen weil Blizzard alles was irgendwie anspruchsvoll war weggepatcht hat, zum andern weil sich alles per 80er ziehen lässt. So gesehen sind die leute, die Ihre Gildies oder randoms durch DM oder Verlies ziehen selbst schuld, wenn genau die Leute später nix drauf haben. wo sollen sie's denn auch her haben.


----------



## Ql1m@X (27. Mai 2009)

ja ich muss euch zustimmen ,der zusammenhalt is nicht mehr gegeben  und es gibt soviele naps auf allyseite , das sieht man allein schon in den bgs wenn dann ein paladin meint er könnte allein gegen 3 hordis gewinnen xD


----------



## Ql1m@X (27. Mai 2009)

aber das beste war als ich aus fun ein duell mit einem full epic 80er gemacht hab , mein hexer is 72 . 
und er meinte wie stark er war xD , hab ihm odentlich zugesetzt und meinte dann ja du noob xD .


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. Mai 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> aber das beste war als ich aus fun ein duell mit einem full epic 80er gemacht hab , mein hexer is 72 .
> und er meinte wie stark er war xD , hab ihm odentlich zugesetzt und meinte dann ja du noob xD .



haste Glück gehabt....Jeder vernünftig spielende 80er würde dich zermatschen im Duell^^


----------



## Alpirìh (27. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> haste Glück gehabt....Jeder vernünftig spielende 80er würde dich zermatschen im Duell^^


Mit Glück hat das wenig zu tun; wenn man seinen Char beherscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (27. Mai 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
> inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw. und encounter scheitern eig nur an sowas oder einer schlechten gruppenzusammenstellung.
> kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.



Äh, du weißt aber schon, dass du dir selbst widersprichst?
Du meinst, dass der eigentliche Grund fürs Scheitern an einem Boss der fehlende Skill ist. Nun bringst du das Beispiel an Patchwork, wo du selbst meinst, dass für diesen boss der nötige dps von nöten sei. Und wenn die den nicht bringen, fehlt der Skill? what the hell....Wenn die Leute den nötigen dps haben, es aber trotzdem nicht schaffen, fehlt skill. nicht andersrum


----------



## Liberiana (27. Mai 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS,* Critimmun *in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



Also Critimmun sollte der Tank in Heroinstanzen schon sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (31. Mai 2009)

Cut loose, footloose, kick off your sunday shoes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnaar (31. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25 etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen.



Das viele, nicht alle, aber doch reichlich Gilden in einen Rausch der Arroganz nd Selbstbeweihräucherung fallen sobald sie irgendwas größeres clear haben, war eigendlich schon immer so... Nur denke ich, dass in WotlK mehr Gilden Naxx25 clear haben, als damals zu BC Zeiten FDS oder BT. Die "Ich bin toll - ihr seid Dreck" schwelle ist also wie ich das sehe heute schneller überschritten als damals.


----------



## Kubayashi (31. Mai 2009)

würd sagen wechsel einfach auf einen RP server. ich hab es net bereut. leute sind nett, sind auch alle mindestens über 14 ^^ und falls dir es dann doch mal so sein soll, high-skill0r-raids gibts dort genauso wie auf normalen servern



Ganos schrieb:


> Äh, du weißt aber schon, dass du dir selbst widersprichst?
> Du meinst, dass der eigentliche Grund fürs Scheitern an einem Boss der fehlende Skill ist. Nun bringst du das Beispiel an Patchwork, wo du selbst meinst, dass für diesen boss der nötige dps von nöten sei. Und wenn die den nicht bringen, fehlt der Skill? what the hell....Wenn die Leute den nötigen dps haben, es aber trotzdem nicht schaffen, fehlt skill. nicht andersrum



ich denke er meint die rotation die man fährt. einige schaffen es mit nem itemlevel von ~213 immer noch 1,5 - 2k dps zumachen *hust*. bei manchen leuten denkt man echt das die epileptische anfälle vor dem pc haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maerijane (31. Mai 2009)

Ja ich finde das sie bei rnd grps stark zugenommen hat, bei denen die t7,5 oder t8 sind und die anderen noch nicht so gut eq sind.
Das sind auch die jenigen die irgentein Quatsch ins TS schreien und dann meistens verrecken weil sie bei z.B. Thaddius auf der falschen seite stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn man mit der gilde geht ist es eigentlich 1a weil alle super freundlich sind und man hat sogar beim wippen spaß^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Maeri


Immer mit der gildenstammtruppe​


----------



## Belthasar (31. Mai 2009)

schon wie maerijane gesgat hat in den gilden ist es einfacherda man sich kennt und auch freundlicher ist. Aber wenn man halt sone Wichitgtuher in WoW hat die denken sie wären als Gm´s geboren, deren einzige aufgabe es ist spieler zu flamen die vorher sagen "brauch einen erklärbär für den boss pls ^^"

In Raids is es ganz besonders schlimm nehmen wir mal etwas was genau so und genau mir passiert ist:

Archavon: nach 7mal 1kw schlachten haben wir es eingenommen und meine gilde hat raid gemacht.einer fehlte noch also haben wir jemanden aus dala geholt.Er war MT alos grp leader für verteilung der adds. So wipe weil jemand den boss für die neuen erklären wollte wurde dieser gekickt. darauf hin sind wir alle gegangen.

Ich meine ham die leute keine freunde oder werden sie auf der arbeit/schule/zuhause gemobbt um unschuldige anzubrüllen wenn sie mal etwas falschmachen oder den raid nich kennen?

daher meine ich: Raidverbot für die wichtigtuher


----------



## DeluxeOne (31. Mai 2009)

also ich kann auch nur bestätigen das es in wow immer unfreundlicher wird vor kurzem war ich mal wieder um nem bekanten der tank ist zu helfen mit in BU hero als dd ^^ soweit so gut wir hatten einen Priest heal bei der eigentlihc vom equip her garnet schlecht aussah lief soweit auch alles ganz gut bis zu den drachen als der healer nicht mehr nachkam und meinte der tank wäre nicht critimmun mimimi was ihm einfällt in heros zu gehen etc er selbst hat ja schon naxx clear und hast du nicht gesehen. als sich dieser komische vogel endlich verdrückt hatte loggte ich mal ganz frech auf meinen im vergleich zu dem Priest recht schlecht equipten Baum und siehe da es klappte ohne auch nur einen whipe!!!! es sind immer die anderen schuld nie man selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber das geilste erlebt ich gestern bzw heute nacht als mich doch tatsächlich jemand zu flamte als ich es wagte nach nem schmied zu fragen um mir was basteln zu lassen ob ich zu geizig wäre mir das zeug im ah zu kaufen und solch merkwürdige aussagen am ende war ich dann ein schleimer der den leuten honig ums maul schmiert um gold zu sparen und ich nie was reißen würde wenn ich auf lvl 56 schon kein gold hätte *g* Oo Aber ich war nicht alleine es hat sich dann doch tatsächlich jmd gefunden der mich sogar verteidigte ^^ am ende stellte sich raus das der sogar schmied ist und mir dann mein heiß ersehntes item gebastelt hat nach demich mich ne geschlagene stunde zuflamen lassen musste  ich bin eigentlich ein freundlicher mensch der auch gerne hilft wenn jmd ne frage hat oder irgendwelche Probleme da ich mich noch sehr gut an meine anfangszeiten erinnere und ich jedesmal sehr froh darüber war wenn sich mal jemand erbarmt hat und mir geholfen hat. 

Ich finde einfach ein freundlicher umgangston solte auch hier normal sein aber das ist wohl bei manchen auf meinem server zu viel verlangt 
aber alles in allem gibts es immer noch genügend leute die wissen wie man sich zu verhalten hat nur das diese halt leider in ihrer anzahl immer weniger werden 
deshalb gehe ich auch meist mit meinen gildies oder mit leuten aus meiner inzwischen recht langen Freundesliste da ich absolut keine lust mehr auf random habe mit freunden machts einfach am meisten spaß ^^


in diesem sinne ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch viel spaß ^^


----------



## refra (31. Mai 2009)

Ist mir gestern auch noch so etwas vorgefallen :X
Ich, ein kleiner Baum wollte gestern mit Gilde naxx 10er (mein erstes mal mit dem Baum), jedoch konnten unsere Tanks ned mitkommen da sie noch etwas zu tun hatten. Nun also ein paar rdms gesucht und dann gings los..
Alles lief sehr gut bis zu Anub' Rhekan...
Erster Heuschreckenschwarm, ich sagte besser laufen da ich noch nicht soo viel erfahrung mit dem Heiler hatte...
Ein "Halts Maul" vom Mt später kam der Schwarm und er blieb dort stehen..."WOW ich packs ja!" waren meine ersten Gedanken. Aber also meine Hots ausliefen und ich sie erneuern wollte schleuderte ein Stachel mich rauf...
Ich gerit in Panik hämmerte auf Rasche Heilung ein...mist CD!
Okok..bleib ruhig...Schnelligkeit der Natur! Stimmt!
Aber es war zu spät...Tank tot und die grp 5 Sekunden später auch...
Der andere Heiler dachte wohl nicht einmal daran den Mt zu heilen...obwohl ich das im TS brüllte..
Naja ein paar Beleidigungen gegen den Baum später, waren die beiden Tanks weg und wir suchten etwa 45min noch andere Tanks...jedoch ohne Erfolg...

Fazit: Jap die Freundlichkeit ist jedenfalls in meinen Augen unter den Nullpunkt gesunken und die meisten Spieler drehen schon durch wenn man Naxx nicht in einer halben Stunde schafft! *episches Übertreiben*

MfG refra


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> 
> epic macht schon seit classic arrogant. leider haben somit immer mehr leute epic.......und viele werden arrogant.
> ...




Ja, man sollte mehr Legendarys einbauen und wer die dann hat ist toll.

Epics hat heutzutage jeder.


----------



## meerp (31. Mai 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wieviele themen noch.........
> 
> langsam reicht es.



Um so welche Leute geht das Thema...


----------



## Phelps023 (31. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...



Wieder ein grund warum man kein WOW Spielen sollte. 70% der Leute haben keinen Respekt vor anderen.


----------



## Turismo (31. Mai 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Wow ist so langsam ausgeluscht, die Leute sind mit dem Game wie auch mit sich selbst unzufrieden.
> Sie suchen sich ein Ventil um ihre unzufriedenheit auszulassen...und das sind nunmal die anderen Mitspieler.
> 
> Die meisten in meiner Gilde haben mittlerweile zu Warhammer gewechselt, dort ist man auf einen Server zusammen und nicht anonym, nix mit flamen im bg, denn man ist auf einen Server was natürlich dazu beiträgt sich etwas zurückzuhalten.
> ...



fanboy


----------



## Deis (31. Mai 2009)

Idioten gibt es seit dem ersten Tag der Erde. In allen Berufen, in allen Spielen, in allen sportlichen Bereichen, einfach ueberall. Man kann sich derer nicht entziehen. Allerdings kristallisieren sie sich zunehmend heraus sobald eine Gemeinschaft mit einem gleichen Ziel ihrer Sache zunehmend sicherer wird.

Kleine Anekdote aus der Gilde:

Tag X. Geplanter Naxx25 Raid wie jeden Mittwoch. Spieler A und B haben seit einer Woche ihre Epixx voll. Vorher haben sie alles daran gesetzt dass Naxx25 auch bloss eingehalten wird. Jetzt kommen folgende Aussagen "naxx25 lolz das waere zeitverhscdwndung lieber ulduar10 oder 25 aber macht ihr ma lol mehr kann man da net sagen". zitat ende.


----------



## Topfkopf (31. Mai 2009)

Was mich am meisten ärgert ist das meist Leute diese Sprüche von mehr dmg und mehr heal bringen die nich ma full epic sind oder naxx 25 noch nich clear haben. Das Problem ist das heutzutage jeder vollidiot WoW spielen kann. Ich beschreibe jetzt mal eine situation die bald so eintreten könnte: 

"Suche 2 DD´s ab 4k dps, 1 Heal mit mindestens 5khealboni und einen Tank mit unbuffed 70k life, T8 eq voraussetzung, für schnellen HdB Hero run, /w me mit dps und healboni."

Wenn man sich den fragesteller dann anschaut isses ein grün/blau equipter DD der nich mal 1,5k dps schafft und naxx nichma buchstabieren kann. aber hauptsache in 5 minuten durch ne hero rushen. Das gleiche mit Raids, versuch mal unter T7,5 nen naxx random zu finden. Ich muss jetzt 1000000 mal archa gehen um mir mein hunter T7,5 zu farmen weil mich niemand naxx mitnehmen will. Ich mach das immer so wenn ich ne grp anwhisper wegen raid und als antwort kommt "dps?" (passiert in 95% der fälle) bekommt der mein "mein dps geht dich nix an" makro und ab auf die ignore.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Tag X. Geplanter Naxx25 Raid wie jeden Mittwoch. Spieler A und B haben seit einer Woche ihre Epixx voll. Vorher haben sie alles daran gesetzt dass Naxx25 auch bloss eingehalten wird. Jetzt kommen folgende Aussagen "naxx25 lolz das waere zeitverhscdwndung lieber ulduar10 oder 25 aber macht ihr ma lol mehr kann man da net sagen". zitat ende.



ich würde sie sofort kicken. was willst mit solchen leuten?


----------



## Azerak (31. Mai 2009)

Stark abgenommen ist sehr sehr untertrieben~

Die Community war und wird immer beschissener ~ das ist fakt!

Fakt ist aber auch dass die Ignore-Liste keine Deko ist - wie manche sie einsetzen grenzt aber auch schon ans lächerliche.
Mit deinem Beispiel hab ich nur wenig Probleme , das soll nun nicht großkotzig klingen, aber ich kann meinen Krieger gut spielen, bin schnell aufnahmefähig was neue Encounter recht einfach für mich macht.

Nur einmal hatte ich sowas. Die DDs haben Skadi nicht hingekriegt und es war am Ende natürlich meine Schuld, fazit davon war, dass sie mich kicken wollten ~ da ich aber lead war sind die alle geflogen ~ Freunde geinvt und ohne einen einzigen Wipe durchgekommen.

Ich bin eigentlich ein netter Spieler aber sowas lass ich nicht mit mir machen. ^^


Das Problem der Mages kann ich nachvollziehen, unhöfliches angeplärre wie "Kannst mir mal Wasser machen plz" würde ich persönlich nicht beachten. Wer "plz" nicht ausschreiben kann, kein "hallo" hinkriegt und auch sonst nichts in Richtung Respekt oder Höflichkeit wartet bei mir vergeblichst auf Hilfe, Wasser oder wie auch immer.

Gestern erst brauchte ich ein Portal von OG nach Shatt, da stand eine Blutelfen Magierin vor der Bank also hab ich sie angeflüstert:
"Nabend, könnte ich kurz stören?"
"Klar"
"Wärst so lieb und würdest mir ein Portal nach Shattrath stellen? Meine Hufe tun weh *wehleidig guck*  Portalkosten erstatte ich natürlich"
"Sicher kann ich machen"

Das sind Leute die dieses Spiel auch spielen~ Man muss einfach mal nett sein und ein wenig was zur Kommunikation beizutragen außer "Hallo, krieg ich nen Portal bitte?" ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt!

Bei der DPS von DDs ist dass so eine Sache. Gelegentlich sag ich wenn etwas überhaupt nicht geht und dann müssen sie auch leaven ~ auch wenns doof ist.
Aber das ist wirklich der härteste Fall der bisher gerademal 2 mal aufgetreten ist. Z.B. in HdS hero was ja eine pure DPS-Instanz ist hatten wir einen DK dabei der 500 DPS gefahren hat~ ich weiß ehrlich nicht ob er nur autohit anhatte und eisige Berührung gelegentlich gemacht hat aber das war dann zu heftig.


Achja und was direkt zu deinem heal. Entweder du machst wirklich was falsch, was ich aber nicht beurteilen kann, oder die Tanks machen was falsch.
Mit nem Druiden Freund als Heiler im Rücken sind wir blau/hero equippt locker durch den timerun gekommen.

Gehe sonst mal ins www.wow-europe.de Klassenforum und schau nach einem Heal Guide. Prüfe ob du richtig geskillt bist, die richtigen Sockel benutzt und ob deine Weise zu heilen sinnvoll ist.

Sich selbst zu überprüfen ist KEINE Schande!


Man was für nen Text~ sry für so viel *lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Voljak/Azerak


----------



## Phash (31. Mai 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...


diese Diskussion ist so alt wie das Spiel an sich (und auch in anderen Spielen vorher wars genauso)


es liegt nicht am Spiel - es liegt an den Menschen.

Ich spiel WoW seit der Beta und hab vorher einige andere MMOs gespielt - man hat seinen Bekanntenkreis, mit dem man sich gut versteht, dann gibts noch einige, die man nicht kennt, die aber trotzdem nett und höflich sind, und dann gibts ne Gruppe Halbaffen, die meinen sie sinds

Das gabs immer und wirds immer geben - meiner Meinung nach hat sich da in den letzten Jahren nichts geändert


----------



## Deis (31. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich würde sie sofort kicken. was willst mit solchen leuten?


Es gab mal eine Zeit in der ich sehr leidenschaftlich WoW gespielt habe. Es gehoerte quasi zu meiner taeglichen Rotation. Ich hab' mich ziemlich aufopferungsvoll der Gilde hingegeben. Dinge quasi fuer Lau verzaubert, umsonst gesockelt, Traenke gemacht (da ich nahezu jeden wichtigen Beruf ausgeskillt habe), mich um die Belange meiner Leute gekuemmert.
Jetzt bin ich nur noch normales Mitglied in einer Gilde. Eine recht gute (wenn auch mit einem bedenklichen Ruf auf unserem Server). Dort sind sehr harte regeln, zu hart fuer meinen Geschmack. Aber nun gut.
Fakt ist, mittlerweile ist es fuer mich nur noch eine Zweckgemeinschaft. Ich bin nach wie vor hoeflich und hilfsbereit. Ich nehme auch wie vor kein TG zum sockeln / verzaubern what ever.
Wenn die Gilde allerdings mal wieder einen Tank noetig braucht fuer XYZ und ich keine Zeit habe (sei es weil ich im Skype am quatschen bin) dann habe ich eben keine Zeit.
Das alles sind entwicklungsprozesse der bisher o.g. Gegebenheiten ... und man lebt dadurch viel Streßfreier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cromwell (31. Mai 2009)

Also die Freundlichkeit hat wirklich stark abgenommen in WOW. Und dieses ewige gefrage wenn man in eine gruppe möchte von wegen (°wie viel Dps fährst du? Waaas? nur 3,5k olol rofl das is zu wenig für burg normal!!°) 
da fällt mir ein wundervoller Satz von einem Gildenmitglied ein: Die Leute die ganz groß rumschreien von wegen Dps zu wenig, wir wollen schnell durch die instanz usw.. das sind genau die Leute die sich selber nich wirklich Auskennen oder was drauf haben, sondern sie wollen sich hinter den Leuten verstecken die was können.

Aber was will man machen ist halt nunmal so, drunm würde ich wirklich nur noch mit der Gilde was machen und größtenteils auf randoms verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blödknight (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen.
Ich spiele auch gar nicht mehr seit WotLK, kann von daher auch gar nicht richtig urteilen.
Allerdings wollte ich nur mal sagen, dass früher eh alles besser war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kommt nunmal auf den Menschen an, welcher sich zwischen Tastatur und Sitzgelegenheit aufhält.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Mai 2009)

hab seit classic bis ende BC WoW gespielt und da hatt ich solche probleme irgendwie kaum...damals waren die einzelnen spieler, von noob bis pro unter sich in ihren gilden, nur die kleinen instanzen wurden mir randoms geregelt und rest wurde meistens gildenintern gemacht, weils mit randoms unschaffbar wäre.

damals ging der werdegang eines spielers von stufe zu stufe..man hat in kleinen gilden angefangen und wenn man mehr wollte und auch dafür aufbringen konnte, bewarb man sich in erfolgreicheren gilden..solang bis man eine gilde gefunden hat die zu einem passt

da diese stufen (filter)  jetzt mit den easy going innis wegfallen und jeder sich sofort "high end" fühlt da er alles einfach in den ar*** gesteckt kriegt und das gildenleben fast überflüssig geworden ist, gehen halt viele mit randoms..naja..wer den flamewar ausm weg gehen will, sucht sich lieber ne anständige gilde, feddich

wobei das gildenleben ehh nie wieder soviel spaß machen wird wie pre wotlk, die zeiten sind vorbei und die meisten guten spieler von damals hams schon eingesehen und längst aufgehört..nurnoch die durchnittlichen causals und möchtegern pro´s laufen in wotlk rum, die nix drauf ham aber groß babbeln können und sich gleichwertig mit den high classic/bc spielern fühlen...lächerlich! xD


----------



## Phash (31. Mai 2009)

ich kann über random gruppen nix negatives sagen - wenn wir random naxx gehen is die Atmo im TS immer friedlich



was ich krass finde ist, dass viele Leute absolut egoistisch und itemgeil sind - mein Druide is Ende Naxx / Anfang Ulduar equippt und ich geh mit ihm random in heroics um verschiedene Sachen zu testen, n bissl was zu üben (rotations - hab dauernd heal gezockt ^^) und guck nur für mich auf mein recount. 

Diese Woche: random VF hero - meine Katze hatte mehr HP als der Tankbär - ok, er war wohl erst kurz vorher 80 geworden und hatte NULL enchants und "nur" blaues lvl gear - als er mich in der grp sah, hat er die grp verlassen mit den Worten "2 Druiden - da geh ich" ... 

als ich ihm dann gewhispert hab, er solle bitte nicht weinen, ich brauch keinen loot, hat er sich wieder einladen lassen. Hinterher hab ich ihm dann ein paar Lederflicken (dieses ding für die Hose und die 18 Stamina dinger für Brust, schulter etc. gemacht) und ihm ein wenig erklärt, was er eigentlich machen sollte

Ich durfte auch noch in Katzengear und Skillung die 4 letzten Gruppen und Boss tanken, weil er 2 mal umgefallen ist :>

ok, kein thema - aber: Gilde war eine der erfolgreichsten auf unserem Server... und dann sowas

und erstmal dick heulen, weil einer dabei sein könnte, der einem gear wegrollt

wie oft mir schon grim toll weggerollt worden is- ich weiss es nicht, unendliche male... genauso wie die Fackel.. na und? geh ich halt nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deswegen spiel ich nen Druiden mit Mainskillung und 3 eingebauten Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (1. Juni 2009)

also ich sag mal so, es gibt bosse bei denen muss die dps stimmen und der heal auch sonst gehts einfach nicht...
mies ist wenn der heiler sagt, ih du bist ja nicht full epic tank, dann komm ich nicht mit. das war in hdz 4 hero, ich tank mit 3 epics und der heiler wollte timerun machen, wir auch haben den am vortag auch prima hinbekommen. haben einfach nen anderen heiler eingeladen, der hat dann den drachen bekommen weil alle anderen den schon haben.

es ist aber wirklich war das die spieler allgemein unfreundlicher geworden sind. das fällt stark auf was den handel angeht und die grp suche...
gut ist es da wenn man heiler oder tank ist dann kann sich das aussuchen...

und idioten einfach auf igno setzten.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (1. Juni 2009)

Die UJnfreundlichkeit bei WoW nimmt zu. Ich selber spiele einen Mage und habe nicht so die Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden. Vor einer Woche wollte ich Hds, wo ich auch schnell eine Gruppe gefunden habe. 

Die Gruppe war auch schnell voll, wir sind dann auch gleich los. Wir hatten eine Scharmanin als Heilerin. Die erste Trashmobgruppe haben wir ja noch geschaft ohne Probleme. 

Da der Tank aber der Meinung war er müsse gleich die nächste Trashgruppe pullen, ohne das, dass Mana der Heilerin wieder voll war, sind wir natürlich gewipe. Natürlich war der DK nicht gerade darüber erbaut.

Den zweiten Wipe hatten als die Heilerin von Server gekickt wurden ist. Sie hatte das auch im TS angesagt das sie gerade fliegt. Dadurch hatten wir dann den zweiten Vipe.

Die Reaktion des DK, er kickt den Heiler mit der Begründung das der Heiler nicht heilen könne und er keine lust hätte an jeden Trashmob zu scheitern. So was finde ich ziemlich frech, zu mal wir alle im Ts sassen unSDad die Heilerin ja ansagte das sie gerade vom Server fliegt.

Ich bin dann auch aus der Gruppe gegangen, habe mit der Heilrin eine neue Gruppe auf gemacht, wo wir dann auch HDS gecleart haben, im übrigen suchte der DK Tank noch immer ne Gruppe.


Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen was man so in Randomgruppen so mt bekommt. 

Früher hat WOW mehr spass gemacht. Heute hat man das Gefüh die meisten Leute würden die am liebster erschie0en anstatt dir zu helfen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2009)

Gestern nach Tausend Winter haben Leute versucht eine 10er Gruppe für Archavons Kammer zu machen.
Plötzlich sagt einer dass er das erste mal AK geht.
Ergebnis: Die halbe Mannschaft verlässt die Gruppe sofort unter "lol" Rufen.

Da fragt man sich wirklich was im Hirn dieser Leute vorgeht.


Und was Positives:
10er Naxx Random Gruppe, nach Flickwerk meint einer zum Pala DD dass 1000 dps schon ein wenig niedrig wären. Dabei bleib es aber auch, der Pala blieb bis zum Schluss (haben Naxx gecleared) und keiner hat danach noch irgendwas gesagt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gestern nach Tausend Winter haben Leute versucht eine 10er Gruppe für Archavons Kammer zu machen.
> Plötzlich sagt einer dass er das erste mal AK geht.
> Ergebnis: Die halbe Mannschaft verlässt die Gruppe sofort unter "lol" Rufen.
> 
> Da fragt man sich wirklich was im Hirn dieser Leute vorgeht.



jop, sowas ist wirklich lächerlich. neulinge haben es z.t. echt schwer....oft bekommen sie keine chance sich zu beweisen. nach meiner erfahrung sind die lol-schreier meist die, die zu bc eingestiegen sind, die extrem generften raids bestritten haben und sich jetzt in wotlk für imba halten da sie auch mal vorne mitraiden dürfen. klar gibt es ausnahmen, auf destromath lese ich die dummen sprüche aber nur von leuten deren namen ich erst ende bc zum ersten mal gelesen hatte.

zu bc hat man sie freundlich aufgenommen, als t6er hatten wir sie bei gruul, maggi usw. unterstützt...und jetzt geben sie den neulingen keine chance. leider sind es immernoch wir ur-destromathler die den neulingen mit rat u tat zur seite stehen....doch wir werden immer weniger (was auch logisch ist)...das studium nähert sich dem ende, familien werden gegründet....in 1-2 jahren wird der neue spieler nurnoch flames zu lesen bekommen, nachdem er eine frage gestellt hat...


----------



## Zafric (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe wenige Erfahrungen mit direkter Unfreundlichkeit gemacht in Randomgruppen. Es besteht eigentlich immer noch ein Verhältnis von Respekt gegenüber anderen Spielern. Die Vorkommnisse und Spieler, wie sie hier oft beschrieben werden, sind bei mir die grobe Ausnahme und landen ohne langes überlegen auf der Ignore und fliegen aussem Raid.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wenn man einer Randomgruppe beitreten möchte, auf die Frage nach der DPS denjenigen dann auf die Ignore zu packen.
Man stelle sich vor, man stellt eine Gruppe Naxx25 zusammen. Braucht jetzt nicht mehr viel darin, kennt sich gut aus und möchte einen erfolgreichen Run machen, der mit dem Tod von Kelthuzad endet.
Lädt man nun also zu diesem Raid ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse jegliche Personen ein, fängt womöglich dann mit Arachnidenviertel an und schafft im Endeffekt dann Konstrukt und Militärviertel nicht, farmt sich also ordentlich Repkosten, verschenkt die ID und hat auch in den meisten fällen nicht einmal die Items droppen sehen, auf die man seine Hoffnung gesetzt hat, da sie im späteren Verlauf der Instanz droppen würden.

Die Frage nach dem Equipstand ist also kein Flame, sondern eine reine Routineüberprüfung, ob man den geplanten Run auch durchführen kann. Greencards für paar Leute kann man immer geben, sodass auch ein paar schlechter equippte mit können, aber man sollte zumindest  einen guten und erfahrenen Grundstock haben.

Nich alle haben halt eine Gilde die intern 25er raiden kann und muss somit auf Randoms zurückgreifen. Und bei einer Frage nach der DPS gilt immer noch die Selbsteinschätzung des Spielers, der darauf antwortet, was ich immer noch besser fände, als wenn ich als Raidleiter einfach mein Arsenal aufmache und sein Equip beurteile, ohne ihn nach Erfahrung und Fähigkeiten zu fragen.

Und zum Thema Heros. Ich bin selber DD und verzichte darauf mich bei Tank oder Heilerskill einzumischen, oder sie zu beurteilen. Wenn ein Run nichts wird, dann merkt man das eh und fragt einfach höflich, ob man net aufhören sollte, da der Wurm drin sei, ohne jemandem direkt die Schuld zu geben. Kann sich ja jeder selbst Gedanken machen. Und bei DD's die unter 1k DPS in der Hero herumlaufen, ist das mittleweile eh egal, da sehr viele den Schaden einfach ausgleichen. Was halt auch für mich gilt, sodass ich auch gerne mal nem low-dpsler unter die Arme greife und wenns nen Schurke ist auch noch mit Tips zur Seite stehe.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin auf meinem Server (Durotan) ziemlich zufrieden. Zu BC Zeiten fand ich die Spieler noch unfreundlich und langweilig,zumindest in Random-Gruppen. Heute ist das ganz anders. In Heros und in Raids ist alles viel entspannter und lustiger geworden,hatte letztens tolle Random-Raids und mir ist aufgefallen,dass es auch viel besser läuft wenn alles so entspannt ist.
Sprüche wie "Mehr DPS!" musst ich mir noch nicht anhören,hab auch nicht mitgekriegt dass andere sich das anhören mussten.
So far,hf & gl 
Shad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (1. Juni 2009)

freundlichkeit: existiert freundlichkeit überhaupt und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun xD
aber ehrlich diese idioten die meinen als dd ey kein bock mehr gold für repair zu zahlen und dann nach einem wipe abhauen weil der heiler zu schlecht ist und er selber kein dmg macht ist dämlich 
sicht des heilers : man was kann ich dafür wenn der tank ausser reichweite läuft und dann weg rennt sodass ich nicht heilen kann und dieser miese dd macht überhaupt keinen schaden
sicht des dds : so ein mieser heiler heilt hier nicht den tank ich wette ich würde es locker schaffen
sicht des tanks: noch so ein wipe und die können sich einen neuen tank suchen weil ich den schon 1000 mal gemacht haben ohne zu sterben als tank dd und heiler


----------



## dualaud (1. Juni 2009)

Nicht die Unfreundlichkeit in WoW nimmt zu, sondern die Anzahl der Spieler. Und je mehr Spieler es gibt, umso größer wird der Anteil an Deppen die euch im Spiel begegnen werden.

Sehr unangenehm auf Die Aldor zu spüren, wo jetzt vermehrt 'Chantmouls' und 'Deafnights' rumrennen, im öffentlichen Chat wie auf einem nicht RP Server geschrieben wird und die Deppen Spieler Nackt-RP für Rollenspiel halten.
Meiner Meinung nach kann Blizzard so langsam mal die RP-Server abschaffen; ist eh nur noch eine Farce.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

An der Umfrage alleine kann man schon sehen wie wayne dieser Thread ist.

Wenn 700 Leute "Freundlichkeit? Was ist das?"  anklicken.

Naja, stark zugenommen hat es nicht aber auchnicht abgebaut, weil die ganzen Leute die sowas schreien es vorher auchschon gemacht haben.


----------



## pnxdome (1. Juni 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



Nein, kommen sie nicht.
Sie kommen von Leuten, die eben versuchen ein optimales Setup für eine Instanz aufzustellen. Ich weiß nich, aber würdest DU gerne mit einem NICHT-CRIT-immunen Tank in Ulduar rumrennen? Willst du deinen Heilern DAS antun?

Möchtest du ständig am Enrage scheitern, weil der Raid-DPS einfach total unpassend ist. SOLL DAS DER SCHEITERGRUND SEIN?

NEIN!
Diese ganzen "DPS" und "HPS" Fragen, sowie Fragen bezüglich Hitcap und Critimmunität sind nur Protektion, einen Raid zu starten, einen / zwei Boss zu legen, um nach dem vierten wieder den Raid auflösen zumüssen, weil es einfach nichtmehr hin haut.
JEDER, der diese genannten Anforderungen seiner Klasse erfüllt hat auch kein Problem damit, es zuzugeben / dazu zustehen und wird dadurch auch mitgenommen. ( Er wird dadurch ja auch belohnt, dass er sich das Equip zusammengetragen hat )
JEDER, der diese Kriterien NICHT erfüllt und rummeckert, weil er danach gefragt wurden ist, weiß nicht, wie es ist, an einem 1%-Wipe zu scheitern, bzw. gar nicht voranzukommen und genau diese Leute waren also imho. nicht vor 3.0 erfolgreich.

Also nicht Flamen, weil man wegen "2k DPS - lol" nicht mitgenommen wurde, sondern Gear verbessern, mehr DPS fahren und Teil werden.

Und falls jetzt sone Antwort alá: "auf den einen DD mit lowdps kommt es auch nicht drauf an": DOCH, tut es.


----------



## Nania (1. Juni 2009)

Und was wenn ich sagen: Nein, tut es nicht? 

Wie sollen die Leute denn bitte an Equip kommen, wenn heute schon für die Todesminen epische Ausrüstung vorgesehen ist?
Ich find das schade. 
Diese ganze DPS Geilheit ist zum Kotzen. Da fühlen sich die paar Leute klasse, die ganz oben stehen und der Rest wird mal ebenso als Noob abgestempelt - auch wenn sie möglicherweise viel mehr Erfahrung haben als die meisten im Raid. 

Ich erinnere mich, wie ich angefangen habe zu Raiden (BC). Da hat sich unser Raidleiter aufgeregt, wenn ich beim Boss nicht 100% richtig stand, oder wenn ich nicht schnell genug hinterher kam mit dem Giftdispellen, ich bin aber NIE angemacht worden, weil ich zu wenig DMG gemacht habe. Auch wenn ich als Eule oft sogar hinter dem Tank stand (zu Anfang vor allem). 
Heute wird man ja schon angemotzt, wenn man nicht an der dritten oder vierten Position steht, aber irgendjemand MUSS IMMER HINTEN STEHEN.
Da hilft nichts.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Nein, kommen sie nicht.
> Sie kommen von Leuten, die eben versuchen ein optimales Setup für eine Instanz aufzustellen. Ich weiß nich, aber würdest DU gerne mit einem NICHT-CRIT-immunen Tank in Ulduar rumrennen? Willst du deinen Heilern DAS antun?
> 
> Möchtest du ständig am Enrage scheitern, weil der Raid-DPS einfach total unpassend ist. SOLL DAS DER SCHEITERGRUND SEIN?
> ...




Nur blöd dass ich vor Wotlk nichtmal wusste was Dps ist weil ich nie gefragt wurde.

Da hat man nur gegut ob Equip einigermaßen ist und dann ab nach ZA doer Kara.


Und ausserdem wird man sogar für Heros etc gefragt.




Ich denke das kommt echt von Leuten die vor Wotlk ncihts gerissen haben.

Fürn Raid kann man das natürlich fragen aber nicht Archavon, Obsi ohne Add, Naxx oder Hero.

da ist Dps und so wayne.


----------



## pnxdome (1. Juni 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Und was wenn ich sagen: Nein, tut es nicht?
> 
> Wie sollen die Leute denn bitte an Equip kommen, wenn heute schon für die Todesminen epische Ausrüstung vorgesehen ist?
> Ich find das schade.
> Diese ganze DPS Geilheit ist zum Kotzen. Da fühlen sich die paar Leute klasse, die ganz oben stehen und der Rest wird mal ebenso als Noob abgestempelt - auch wenn sie möglicherweise viel mehr Erfahrung haben als die meisten im Raid.


Du solltest den Server transen, wenn das bei dir so ist.
Niemand verlangt von einem Spieler vollepics in einer Hero Instanz - in einem Raid sehr wohl und ich gehe davon aus, dass das hier gemeint ist. 
Ihr könnt mit blauen Equipment sehr wohl nach Naxx10 und Sarth10, vielleicht auch beide Instanzen in der 25-Mann Version - Aber da ist auch schon Schluß!

Dir gehen glasklar die Bosse in Ulduar alle samt in Enrage* wenn du nichteinmal die 3k DPS Grenze ( Pro DD ) knacken kannst - BOOM, das wars, dann kannste den Raid gleich wieder auflösen. Sag mir doch mal wo dann der Sinn bestand, überhaupt einen Raid aufzumachen?

Es ist einfach nur ein Schutzmechanismus, wenn man es so betrachten will.

*Ausnahme sind die Bosse ohne Enragetimer, stattdessen werden einfach die Heiler gnadenlos "out-of-mana" gehen.**

** Ausnahme: Flame Leviathan


EDIT:

Es ist doch so, dass die meisten einfach nur wegen dem DPS-gefrage rumflamen, weil sie aus Skill und Equipgründen einfach nicht Ulduartauglich sind, mir ist noch kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo jemand wegen Equipment oder zu wenig DPS aus einem Naxx-Raid geflogen ist. 

Ergo gehe ich hier in Bezug zu Ulduar aus. 


( Und auch nur zum Thema DPS/HPS/etc.-gefrage )


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich, wie ich angefangen habe zu Raiden (BC). Da hat sich unser Raidleiter aufgeregt, wenn ich beim Boss nicht 100% richtig stand, oder wenn ich nicht schnell genug hinterher kam mit dem Giftdispellen, ich bin aber NIE angemacht worden, weil ich zu wenig DMG gemacht habe. Auch wenn ich als Eule oft sogar hinter dem Tank stand (zu Anfang vor allem).
> Heute wird man ja schon angemotzt, wenn man nicht an der dritten oder vierten Position steht, aber irgendjemand MUSS IMMER HINTEN STEHEN.
> Da hilft nichts.



Richtig, aber da jetzt oft unerfahrene die random Raids leiten und sich dabei toll fühlen und eigentlich keine Ahnung haben fragen sie einfach mal nach Dps.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Du solltest den Server transen, wenn das bei dir so ist.
> Niemand verlangt von einem Spieler vollepics in einer Hero Instanz - in einem Raid sehr wohl und ich gehe davon aus, dass das hier gemeint ist.
> Ihr könnt mit blauen Equipment sehr wohl nach Naxx10 und Sarth10, vielleicht auch beide Instanzen in der 25-Mann Version - Aber da ist auch schon Schluß!




aber davon reden wir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Man wird für Heros oder Naxx nach Dps gefragt o.O


----------



## pnxdome (1. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> aber davon reden wir doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  v.v#

Ja dann würde ich ehrlich eher die Gruppenleader flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Real (1. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel das Spiel auch nicht so lange, aber ich kann auch in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, wie man z.B. bei Sath nicht aus den Void Zones rausrennen kann... Dazu gehört kein Skill sondern nur ein bisschen Konzentration. Das ist beim healen und dam machen nicht anders. Konzentration und ein bisschen Spielverständnis. 
Selbiges könnt ihr euch auf www.elitejerks.com aneignen.

Und da werd ich auch manchmal etwas lauter wenn son volltrottel selber mit full t7,5 1k dps fährt und dauernd als dd Heal brauch weil ers einfach nicth drauf hat.


----------



## Grexo (1. Juni 2009)

Ich erinner mich gerad an eine Situation in Azjol-Nerub Heroisch.

Ich, Hexenmeister,  fuhr *vor* dem ersten Boss 1.7xx DPS. Ein Arkan-Magier (Er war besser equipt als ich) fuhr als einziger DD knapp über die 20xx und meinte : "Bin ich der einzige DD der mehr als 2k dps fährt?". Mein Gehirn sagte mir : "Oh man. Der Typ hats echt drauf an Trash 2k zu fahren."


Bosskampf. Wer war an 3ter Stelle? Der Magier. Keiner hat was gesagt. 

Bei den 2 Wachen hat er "DPS" gepostet. Er war an erster Stelle mit seinen 2,3k. Ein anderer hat "Schaden für alles" gepostet. An erster Stelle stand Ich, Hexenmeister vom Dienst.
Zitat Magier : "Der Hexer cheatet. Er kann nicht im DMG vor mir liegen ! " Ohne zu Denken antwortete ich :" Siehst doch was ich alles kann ;D ".  (Ja, für manche schon leicht provozierend. Wayne?) Der Tank starb an den 2 Wachen (Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, Quotentoter.). Magier meinte direkt "LOL !". Der Druide, ehemalige Katzengestalt, switchte in die Terrorbärengestalt und tankte.
Was machte der Magier? Eisblock bis es auslief um danach noch irgendwie zu sterben obwohl die fast tot waren (okay, passiert). Aber Magier flamte natürlich erstmal "WO BLIEB DER HEAL!?". 

Anub'arak im ersten Versuch natürlich gelegt, der Stab ist leider nicht gedroppt (Ich wurde nur mitgenommen unter der Bedingung, dass ich den nicht loote *g*) und Magier war wiedermal auf Platz 3 im Bossfight. Kommentierte er mit den Worten "Scheiße. Fuck".


Dieser Random-Instanzen Gang made my day. Diesen Magier fand ich einfach lustig <3.

PS: Nein ich habe nichts gegen Magier. Hab selber einen *g*
PPS: Nein ich will nicht damit sagen dass ich toller Hexer bin. Ganz im Gegenteil. ~~


----------



## Ymenia (1. Juni 2009)

Was HpS (wobei es den meisten nur um Boni geht) und DpS angeht, halte ich es für unsinnig, vor einer Hero danach zu fragen. Sicher gibt es einige Erfolge wo entsprechende Vorraussetzungen da sein müssen, aber dann sucht man im Normalfall auch explizit danach. 
@ Vorposter Andererseits ist es nicht klug vor einer Hero mit seinen 25er-full-buffed-DPS zu protzen, die vielleicht beim Trash (war bei mir letztens so, ich musste echt schmunzeln) bei 10k liegen und dann im Bossfight in einer Hero nicht mal an der 2k Grenze zu kratzen. Das kann nur peinlich werden. Genieß das Grinsen

Bei uns im Raid, nach einer Bewerbung wird keiner gefragt, wie viel DPS er macht oder wen er alles an die Wand heilt. Sicher zählt auch die Leistung des einzelnen und auch das Equipment, wenns aber im Großen und Ganzen passt, wird <Bewerbername> eingepackt, auf Herz und Nieren getestet und im Nachhinein entschieden, ob er weiter mitgehen kann oder nicht.

Wenn man einen mehr oder weniger Randomraid auf die Beine stellen will, in dem man vielleicht 5,6 oder weniger Leute kennt, muss man sich irgendwie schon versichern, dass man sich und seinen Mitrandoms nicht eine Katastrophe ins Boot holt. Was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißt, dass man unfreundlich werden muss, wenn der Spieler am anderen Ende nicht die Kriterien erfüllt.

----------------

Ich spiele WoW seit drei Jahren. Ich behaupte von mir selber, dass ich ein kleines wandelndes Lexikon bin, was meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit WoW angeht. Ich habe erst in den letzten Wochen 2 Newbies aufgegabelt (ich hab da irgendwie ein Talent für) und ihnen im Startbereich ein wenig unter die Arme gegriffen. Der eine davon heulte mir nachher die Ohren voll, dass er nicht wüsste, wie er sich revanchieren sollte (hab ihm zwei Waffen hergestellt), wollte mir sogar die 5 Gold in die Hand drücken, die er sich mühsam zusammengesucht hat, mit der Begründung, dass doch alle immer solche Gegenleistungen fordern. Das hat mich ernsthaft vom Hocker gehauen. 
Die Waffen hatte ich ihm geschmiedet, weil er (als Vergelter) mit Schild und Schwert durch die Gegend gebrettert ist. als ich ihn fragte, warum, hat er nur mit den Achseln gezuckt. Ich habe ihm die Waffen geschmiedet und ihm vorgeschlagen, die Frage nach der Waffe aus Jux mal im Handelschannel zu stellen. Die Reaktion darauf war mehr als niederschmetternd. Aussagen wie "lol l2p noob" war noch eins der harmlosen Beleidigungen. 

Ich verstehe die Reaktionen mancher Leute einfach nicht. Auch die haben mal klein angefangen. Sind es jetzt die magische Zahl 80 oder die vielen lila-schimmernden Pixel an den Pixel der eigenen Figur, die Arroganz abfärben? Diese angebliche Überlegenheit gegenüber einem Newbie ist mehr als nur armselig. Es wird Zeiten geben, da wird dieser jetzt noch Newbie auf gleichem Stand sein oder besser werden. Vielleicht nicht von dem lila Krempel, aber vom Spielverständnis. Manche lassen sich von dem epischen Arroganztrip mitreißen, andere lernen vielleicht daraus. Und dann sollte mal einer unbewaffnet ankommen


----------



## advanced08 (1. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich denke das kommt echt von Leuten die vor Wotlk ncihts gerissen haben.
> 
> Fürn Raid kann man das natürlich fragen aber nicht Archavon, Obsi ohne Add, Naxx oder Hero.
> 
> da ist Dps und so wayne.



zu archavon gehört emalon ... und da sind movementkrüppel 1k dpsler fehl am platz !

in naxx gibt es movement bosse heigan grobulus .... selbst wenn dort 5 movement krüppel sind kannste es einpacken ...

sagen wir man du gehst naxx 25er fängst konstruktviertel an und ihr steht vor patchwork du als raidleiter willst natürlich erstmal gucken ob es überhaupt sinn macht ....


FAILED jeder deiner dds unter 2k dps dann wird das NIX


----------



## HellsBells90 (1. Juni 2009)

ich finde es auch ziemlich lächerlich, wenn leute meinen, im spiel andere anmachen zu müssen
also wenn man sich schon so in einem spiel aufregt hat man meines erachtens kein wirkliches leben mehr in dem was reißen kann ,sondern nur noch wow im kopf hat 
natürlich denkt man sich mal, omg ist das ein affe, aber jeder hat mal angefangen und konnte noch nichmals was mit den ganzen abkürzungen etwas anfangen, geschweige den mit dem wort mob


----------



## HellsBells90 (1. Juni 2009)

ich finde es auch ziemlich lächerlich, wenn leute meinen, im spiel andere anmachen zu müssen
also wenn man sich schon so in einem spiel aufregt hat man meines erachtens kein wirkliches leben mehr in dem was reißen kann ,sondern nur noch wow im kopf hat 
natürlich denkt man sich mal, omg ist das ein affe, aber jeder hat mal angefangen und konnte noch nichmals was mit den ganzen abkürzungen etwas anfangen, geschweige den mit dem wort mob


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich, was leisten will ich im leben...das spiel soll zur entspannung, zum abschalten dienen. die leistung in wow wird dir niemand belohnen. leute die du als noobs oder als zu blöd bezeichnest, machen evtl gerade ihren dr. oder verdienen bereits ihr gutes geld. wer ist jetzt der noob?..der roXXor zocker oder der dr. ing.?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, was leisten will ich im leben...das spiel soll zur entspannung, zum abschalten dienen. die leistung in wow wird dir niemand belohnen. leute die du als noobs oder als zu blöd bezeichnest, machen evtl gerade ihren dr. oder verdienen bereits ihr gutes geld. wer ist jetzt der noob?..der roXXor zocker oder der dr. ing.?



besser hätte man es nicht sagen können


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> zu archavon gehört emalon ... und da sind movementkrüppel 1k dpsler fehl am platz !
> 
> in naxx gibt es movement bosse heigan grobulus .... selbst wenn dort 5 movement krüppel sind kannste es einpacken ...
> 
> ...





Ich habe aber Archavon gesagt, weil random grps bei uns selten Emalon machen.

Zu Heigen: Bist du dumm oder so? Wir reden von Dps und nicht von Movement.

Nur bei Thaddius und Flickwerk braucht man ein bissle Dps.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Juni 2009)

ja also ich bin der meinung das mitlerweile einfach keine nettigkeit mehr da ist.


EDIT: 


> ganz ehrlich, was leisten will ich im leben...das spiel soll zur entspannung, zum abschalten dienen. die leistung in wow wird dir niemand belohnen. leute die du als noobs oder als zu blöd bezeichnest, machen evtl gerade ihren dr. oder verdienen bereits ihr gutes geld. wer ist jetzt der noob?..der roXXor zocker oder der dr. ing.?


/sign


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (1. Juni 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> wenn es daran liegt das sie zu faul sind macht es das ganze nur noch schlimmer kein bock was zu leisten aber was wollen das geht ma gar nich



.sign
kann dich gut verstehn ich mein wenn sie kein bock drauf ham das zu schaffen dann solln sie es verdammt nochmal bleiben lassen und nicht andere spieler "belästigen"


----------



## Maethoril (1. Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich als Tank-Anfänger (und das habe ich auch vor den Instanzen angekündigt) innerhalb der letzten Woche zweimal nach zwei oder drei Fehlern (nein, keine von mir verschuldeten Wipes) kommentarlos aus der Gruppe entfernt wurde kann mein Fazit nur lauten:

a) Freundlichkeit? Für manche Leute scheint das ein Fremdwort zu sein. Das war früher definitiv besser.
b) Randomgruppen? Nein danke, für mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Pluto-X (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde oft sehr nette random-gruppen, wo keiner rumjammert und alle gelassen - lustig sind.
Es gibt natürlich immer mal einige Spinner.
Insgesamt sind die meisten aber freundlich, denen ich begenet bin.
Spiele auf : Die Nachtwache


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (1. Juni 2009)

Maethoril schrieb:


> Nachdem ich als Tank-Anfänger (und das habe ich auch vor den Instanzen angekündigt) innerhalb der letzten Woche zweimal nach zwei oder drei Fehlern (nein, keine von mir verschuldeten Wipes) kommentarlos aus der Gruppe entfernt wurde kann mein Fazit nur lauten:
> 
> a) Freundlichkeit? Für manche Leute scheint das ein Fremdwort zu sein. Das war früher definitiv besser.
> b) Randomgruppen? Nein danke, für mich nicht mehr.




naja hatte auch als tank anfänger nie probleme damit kann ja auch sein dass du schlecht aggro gehalten hast oder so? ^^

auserdem hab ich als tank in heros IMMER lead also wenn einer kickt bin ich das (wobei ich das auch fast nie mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> asozial sind die leute die geringe leistung bringen aber episches gear wollen




Ähm nein.

Dann hast du eine merkwürdige vorstellung und solltest mal wieder raus an die Luft gehen wenn du schon Beispiele aus einem spiel suchst die ncihtmal zutreffend sind.


----------



## Marui (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch schon mehrere MMO´s gespielt und das verhalten der Community find ich in WoW am schlimmsten.

Aber zum Glück bin ich nicht sehr oft auf fremde Spieler angewiesen da bei uns vieles Privat in der Klicke abläuft und wir so eher zusammen spielen.
Aber ist der ganze haufen mal nciht On, ist man natürlich auf Random angewiesen, wenn man mal irgendwo hin möchte. Im PvP beobachte ich ein kurioses verhalten manch Spieler genauso wie im PvE. Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit ist da nach meiner Erfahrung bei anderen MMO´s größer.


----------



## DaRuLAA (2. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> noch was; ich hatte in meinem beitrag kein einziges mal worte wie "rl-versager" oder ähnliches erwähnt. wer sich mit seinen ingame erfolgen brüsten will, der soll dies tun...ich habe damit keine probleme. ich schrieb lediglich, dass ich wow nicht als leistung betrachte.
> 
> meine wow "erfolge" hatte ich als ich noch am anfang meines studiums stand. jedoch hatte ich es nie nötig damit zu pralen.



es geht hier nich ums brüsten sondern darum das man die Probleme einfach mal beim namen nennt in wow gibts  einfach eine große menge nooobs und dann darf man sie nicht mehr so nennen???

Das ganze hat auch einen gesellschaftlichen hintergrund heute ist ja eh fast jeder arbeitslos hartz4 mütter werden noch als große helden der nation gefeiert aber weh einer kritisiert das mal

Diese ganze Loser mentalität kotzt mich einfach nur noch an


wenn einer kein zeit lust ect hat und keine items hat mir doch wayne aber wenn dann son Lumpensack vor mir steht und ich ihn nich in ne hero nehm dann wird man noch dumm angemacht hallo wo geht dir reise bitte hin??

Wer nichts leistet der hat eine geringe chanche auf erfolg das ist in wow so das ist aufm fussball platz so das ist auf der arbeit so das ist überall so


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> es geht hier nich ums brüsten sondern darum das man die Probleme einfach mal beim namen nennt in wow gibts  einfach eine große menge nooobs und dann darf man sie nicht mehr so nennen???
> 
> Das ganze hat auch einen gesellschaftlichen hintergrund heute ist ja eh fast jeder arbeitslos hartz4 mütter werden noch als große helden der nation gefeiert aber weh einer kritisiert das mal
> 
> ...



ok...das ist eine vernünftige meinungsvertretung, die man so stehen lassen kann. leider ging diese in deinen vorherigen posts nicht hervor (oder ich hatte sie falsch aufgefasst). vieleicht habe ich dich auch etwas falsch eingeschätzt. 

meine meinung ist zwar nicht gänzlich die selbe...aber das muss sie ja auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...was wäre ein leben ohne diskussionen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sooo, nun muss ich aber pennen.....gn8


----------



## BloodlYy (2. Juni 2009)

Messerstich schrieb:


> Denke die Fragen über DPS, Critimmun in einer Heroini, Healboni usw. kommen von den Leuten, die vor Patch 3.0 nichts erreicht haben, und nun ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen.



/sign

Zu Bc Zeiten hat der Großteil der Spieler einfach nichts gerissen, sie wussten nicht was das Adoon "recount " ist (weil war ja uninteressant, DPS wer braucht das schon)  usw..
Jetzt da es extrem vereinfacht wurde DPS zu fahren und die meisten Bosse zu legen, fühlen sich diese Personen ein wenig "erhaben". Dar sie endlich genügend DPS fahren, meist mehr als gefordert denken sie, sie hätten verdammt viel Skill und wären voll der üble RoOXxer, die Einsicht das alles imo viel leichter ist fehlt. 

Wen halt Jemand mit seinen Twink in einer Hero ist und der Fury-warry in der gruppe Zb. 2k dps fährt. heißt es Kackboon weil man mit seinen  Eleshaman 4k DPS schafft.

Ich meine es ist nicht Normal das als ich meinen DK auf 80 hatte mit ihm sofort an die 3k Dps gehauen habe, habe ihn dan ne weile nicht mehr gespielt, wollte einfach neben meinen Healer einen richtigen DD.
..
..
ich merke grade das ich wieder viel zu viel zu dem Tehma geschrieben habe und langsam am abschweifen bin, ich mach mal schluß bevor ich noch mit Kindheitsproblemen komme, noch nen schönen morgen ^.^

MFG BloodlYy


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe vor WoW auch andere MMOG gespielt und ich habe dort gelernt hilfsbereit zu sein. Es gab auch da Leute, die meinten, sie hätten das jeweilige Game erfunden, nur in WoW sind es so erschreckend viele.
Ich gebe mich, ausserhalb der Gilde, fast nur noch mit Leuten aus meiner Friendlist ab und seit zwei Jahren ist da niemand mehr dazugekommen.


----------



## Zetho (2. Juni 2009)

Ich sag´ es mal so: Im Vergleich zur CS-Community ist die WoWschaft noch ein netter Haufen.

Allerdings lässt auch in World of Warcraft die Freundlichkeit der Spieler immer mehr zu wünschen übrig. Ich wage es mal die These aufzustellen, dass mittlerweile 50% aller WoW-Spieler Idioten sind, und das liegt nicht zuletzt an der immer stärkeren Mainstreamisierung des Spiels.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber mich stören vor allem bestimmte Redewendungen, die sich die Community angeeignet hat.
Klar ist es keineswegs verwerflich längere Begriffe abzukürzen, um sich Schreibarbeit zu sparen. Wenn man allerdings zu absolutem verbalem Misst greift, ohne sich dabei Mühe zu sparen, ohne überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben was das Geschriebene eigentlich bedeutet, und sich dabei auch noch unhöflich anhört, dann kommt es mir echt hoch.

Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür: Ein DD ist aus irgendeinem Grund gestorben und kommt dann mit einem "heal und so...".
Ich glaube dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen.

So, das waren meine 5 Cent. Ich weiß, wenn es um Kommunikation geht bin ich etwas pinnelig. Aber so bin ich eben.


Gruß,
Zetho


----------



## FallenWolf (2. Juni 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...



Über meine Heilung hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert, da ich für normal nie schlechter als Platz 2 im 25er Raid rangiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das spielen als DDler angeht sieht es da schon anders aus. Die Frage "schaffst du die 4.500 dps?" entscheidet mittlerweile mehr darüber, als ob man sich gut kennt. Finde ich eigentlich allgemein schade, aber so trennen sich gute Bekannte von denjenigen Leuten, von denen man sich beruhigt trennen darf.

Was Random-Gruppen, vor allem für schnelle Gruppenquests, angeht, spaltet sich das ganze. Meine Ignoreliste ist lang, aber auch meine Friendlist ist gut gefüllt. Es gibt hald auch viele Idioten auf dieser Welt...

Summa summarum: Es wird - wie jedes mal - schlimmer, wenn die Leute weniger zu tun haben, und auf dieses Loch steuern wir derzeit wieder mit Vollkraft zu.


----------



## Mindshift (2. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich geh gildenintern raiden und wenn ich inis gehe hab ich schon meine leute in der fl.



Ich stelle da mal eine Vermutung auf: Deine "Leute in der FL" hast du sicherlich in random Gruppen gefunden, anders kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, wie man zu Freunden in WoW kommt, es sei denn man kennt sich im RL. Durch RP welche kennen zu lernen wäre auch noch eine Option.

Zum Umgangston muss ich auch sagen, dass dieser schon stark abgenommen hat. Viele schreiben bei höflich gestellten Fragen nur sinnlosen stuss als Antwort. Das ist mir in den Jahren die ich WoW spiele aufgefallen. Das geschreie nach DPS und Heilboni ist auch groß geworden. Ein paar haben es ja schon erwähnt. Was bringt es, wenn man viel DPS fahren kann oder viel Heilboni hat, man dann aber doch bei einem Bosskampf schlecht abschneidet? Laufen und so... Fremdwort für manche.
Das gute Ausrüstung ein wenig überheblich macht... stimmt. Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. (T6 vor den großen Nerf clear gehabt + entsprechendes Equip) Ich habe mich manchmal dabei erwischt, das ich ein wenig böse Gedanken hatte, wenn jemand wenig Schaden gemacht hat und ich weit abgeschlagen auf den ersten Platz lag. Ich habe mich aber zum glück noch zurück gehalten und meine Gedanken nicht geschrieben. Daraus folgte dann: Recount abgestellt. Ist nur noch für einen DPS-Test an den Bosslevel-Puppen in den Hauptstädten da.
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich fast nur random in Hero's gehe, auch damals mit T6 Ausrüstung bin ich random in Hero's gegangen. Aber nur so findet man Freunde... oder auch das Gegenteil.


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist, fuer bestimmte aufgaben benoetigt man bestimmtes equip um sie zu erfuellen.

Und ganz ehrlich leute, der ungangston zu BC zeiten war nicht viel besser als er jetzt ist. Da haben die leute auch schon rumgeweint und gemeckert. Ich erinnere mich nur ungerne an den Shattrath-chat. Zeigen kommen und gehen, aber komischerweise verdraengen leute die probleme die schon frueher da waren und machen sie zu neuen problemen.
Und das ein problem zu schreien, finde ich auch unsinn. Viele leute sind so, wie sie sind. Das ist hier im forum wie auf der strasse nicht anders und das wird sich auch vermutlich nie aendern.
Ihr klingt alle so als wollt ihr eine Utopie der Menschheit auf eurem WoW realm.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Fakt ist, fuer bestimmte aufgaben benoetigt man bestimmtes equip um sie zu erfuellen.



Natürlich, und es macht auch keinen Sinn sich als frischer 80er mit grünem Equip für Naxx zu melden nach dem Motto "zieht mich mal durch".
Auf der anderen Seite haben derzeit viele Leute einfach überzogene Anforderungen und sind nicht mal ansatzweise höflich.

Und vor allem wird auch erwartet dass jeder bereits alles kennt - wie soll das denn funktionieren, einmal ist immer das erste Mal.
Und auch wenn ich Naxx z.B. als Heiler kenne ist es als Tank nochmal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Mobmap (2. Juni 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Heute wird man ja schon angemotzt, wenn man nicht an der dritten oder vierten Position steht, aber irgendjemand MUSS IMMER HINTEN STEHEN.
> Da hilft nichts.


Leute dann sucht ihr einfach immer die falschen Raids mich hat noch nie einer wegen meiner DPS angeschrieben, dass ich zuwenig mache oder so. 
Und wenn man wirklich alles aus seinem Char rausholt schafft man es auch in rndraids locker auf Platz 3 oder 4, wenn man nicht gerade mit seinem blau/grün equipten Twink unterwegs ist und wenn man in Gildenruns angeschnautzt wird ist man wohl in der falschen Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube auch das ein - hier auch schon angesprochenes Problem - für den meisten Unmut sorgt:

Die "machen wir es für alle zugänglich" - "bring the player...." Mentalität von Blizzard.

Vor BC waren auf unserem Server geschätzte 5-10 % der Spieler raiden. In BC ca. 20-25 % davon aber
die meisten in 10er Innies. Wer T5 trug, war noch immer was besonderes und musste aber auch entsprechend
was verstehen vom Spiel. T6 war wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Anteil.
Gegen Ende waren auf Allieseite nur 5 Raids wirklich erfolgreich in Sunwell unterwegs.

Dann kam WotLK und alles, aber auch alles wollte raiden. In Naxx geht das ja auch, aber nun haben wir ein ein
wenig schwereres Ulduar und auch Emalon sollte man ein wenig was von der Taktik beherrschen.

Dies ist bei vielen aber immer noch nicht angekommen. Da kommen Magier, Jäger und Hexer an die gerade mal
1,5 K schaffen. Witzigerweise lag Ema trotzdem, da die ersten um die 5 K schafften. 

Viele sind 80 und wollen Freitag Naxx 10, Samstag Naxx 25, Sonntag Emal/Archa 10 und 25, Nachmittags noch eben
Obsi 10/25 und am Montag dann bitte in eine Ulduar Gruppe mit so das am Mittwoch bei Reset der liebe kleine Char
auch schon in den /SNG schreiben kann "Voll Equipter XXX, sucht noch für XXX"

Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Hero Innies ? Nö, da droppt ja nur Schrott. Marken ? Krieg ich ja auch so.

Nach 3 Wochen - mit etwas Glück - ist das Set komplett. Von Gruppenspiel nicht viel mitgekriegt, aber Hauptsache alles lila.

_Und dann am besten noch rumtönen "Wo ist Endgame Content ?"_

Diese "Zieh mich durch" Mentalität ist zu 80% Schuld an der miesen Stimmung. So langsam verliere ich dadurch die Lust.
Im Moment logge ich nur noch zum Raiden ein. Aber auch das macht bei Sonnenschein nicht mehr den Spaß.


----------



## Zauberziege (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe solche Erfahrung gemacht, aber auch mit solchen.
Eine Random Group war der Hammer, obwohl eigentlich keine Ahnung vom Raiden haben die mich trotzdem mitgenommen ( als DD ).
Das schönste war, nächsten Tag gleich wieder angefragt worden. Sowas freut einen doch.
Wiederum gestern bei nem Radom Obsi, Boss angegriffen - Tanks hatten mehr als genug zeit zum antanken.
DD hauen Drauf-- Tank Aggro futsch. Was Machen die , schönen Dank an die DD´s, wieder ne verkackte ID uns so weiter.
Was können wir dafür wenn die es nicht gerieben kriegen?
Der Umgangston ist mitunter recht derbe, aber ich hab ja noch den Ignore Knopf^^.
Alles Kleinkinder die im Leben nichts darstellen, brauchen sie ja auch nicht-- sie können ja WoW spielen.
Ich find es immer wieder faszinierent. " Gerade auch im BG
Das Geflame geht schon los bevor das BG startet, und es hört nicht auf bis es zu ende ist.
Soviel wie die manchmal tippen müssen die hinter irgendeinem Baum stehen und nur am Chatten sein anstatt mit zu kämpfen.
Wahrscheinlich werden wir damit leben müssen.
Bei einem Funrun TdM kamen wir nicht in die Inze. Taucht einer auf, erste satz " aus dem weg ihr Fotz**kinder?
Gab n Ticket. Irgendwo hört es auf. ( hat sich sogar mal ein GM gemeldet, man glaubt es nicht )
Ich bin tolerant. Wenn einer meint er ist der Held vom Server-- bitte, soller.
Aber Beleidigen lass ich mich nicht.
Diese Leute sind schuld daran das es immer schwerer wird mal ne grp zu finden, weil jeder nur noch mit ihm bekannten Leuten loszieht.


----------



## Tiandrace (2. Juni 2009)

Mein Wochenende war toll. 20er Naxx Run für das Achievement. Alles lief super und unser Try Out (Heal Shammy) war gut. Bis wir auf Gluth (hässliches Wauzi) gestossen sind. Die DDler alle dps geil kloppen auf Gluth ein, wir Heiler machen unseren Job. Die Jäger kiten die Adds. 
Dann kommt Decimate (was auch immer in Deutsch). Gluth bekommt Besuch von ganz vielen Freunden und is wieder voll. 
Was is da los? Die DDler haben vergessen die kleinen Freunde von Gluth zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber aufgeben gibts nicht. Wir machen fröhlich weiter. 
Decimate = ein Tank stirbt und wir wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommt der Knaller:

Rogue (kein Gildie) meckert uns Heiler an. Wir seien nicht mal fähig die Tanks am Leben zu halten. (er war der erste der tot war und er hat keine Adds gekillt). Er beleidigt uns und wird immer frecher.

Klein Tian macht ihr Mikro an und geht Enrage, habe ihn gefragt obs noch geht? Und wenn wir so unfähig sind, wie haben wir es dann geschafft bis zu Gluth zu kommen?  Ich wünschte ihm noch viel Spass (ja ich war sehr laut und habe einige unfreundliche Dinge gesagt). 
Ventrilo zugemacht ausgeloggt. 
Wieder eingeloggt, kurz ins Ventrilo gehuscht. War der kleine unfreundliche Rogue dabei die anderen DDler als Fails zu bezeichnen. /gquit war die einzige Lösung. Da dieser Knilch immer bei unseren Raids dabei ist. Mit solchen Leuten spiele ich nit.
Unfreundliche Leute gibt es immer und überall. Was ihr draus macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bleibt euch überlassen.


----------



## Cheaters (2. Juni 2009)

@TE #agreed

Einfach mit solchen Spielern nicht abgeben, dass sind solche, die die Schuld immer auf andere schieben z.B. -> "eyy der healer kan ja ma gar nix".
Mit sind zum Glück nur wenige solcher Spieler begegnet (:.

- MfG


----------



## Foobär (2. Juni 2009)

Vorher (vor der Ini) bisschen quatschen hilft. 
Wenn man merkt, dass ein Idiot dabei ist, muss man halt den mut haben, die Gruppe zu verlassen. Wenn eine Begründung gefragt wird "Sorry, zu unfreundlich". Wird denjenigen nicht jucken, mich aber auch nicht, weil einer mehr auf der ignore ist.


----------



## Lari (2. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Thema Freundlichkeit hab ich von diesem Wochenende eine Geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe einen DK Twink, der zu dem Zeitpunkt Level 63 war. Er ist von vornherein auf Tank ausgelegt, jedoch ist es mein erster Tank in dem Levelbereich.
Suche also Leute für den Blutkessel, finde relativ schnell zwei DDs, und einer brachte aus seiner Gilde dann noch einen Heiler und einen DD ran. Es kam die Frage, wer den tanken wird, und als ich mich meldete ging es schon los. "Das kann ja garnicht gut gehen" "DKs auf dem Level sind alle scheisse" etc. pp.
Ich wies dann darauf hin, dass man doch erstmal in die Instanz sollte, bevor hier schon gemeckert wird, bevor der erste Mob überhaupt angegriffen wurde. So ward es dann auch wieder still und wir legten los.
Die Leute aus der einen Gilde waren schwer mit chatten beschäftigt, und so kam dann auch mein erster Tod in etwa der Mitte der Instanz, aber auch nur, weil ich nicht darauf geachtet hatte, dass der Heiler doch noch sehr weit hinten war, wenn auch voll gereggt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Letztendlich gab es keinen Wipe, jedoch ab und zu einen toten DD aus besagter Gilde, der immer direkt losholzte, zum Teil vor dem Pull. Und als ich dann sagte "Na seht ihr, kein Wipe, schnell durch, doch nicht schlecht getankt..." gings los. Ich hätte absolut scheisse getankt, man hätte mich ja sehr viel heilen müssen, dann hätt ich die Aggro net halten können, da ja immer der DD gestorben sei. Nach einigem hin und her, und Beleidigungen der kompletten Mannschaft gegen mich, weil ich ja DK und prinzipiell scheisse bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kamen sie dann alle auf Ignore, Gildenname notiert und auf eine gildeninterne schwarze Liste gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In solchen Momenten frag ich mich dann, was da hinter dem Bildschirm sitzt. Eigentlich kann man da nur den Kopf schütteln und hoffen, dass nie ein richtiger Neuling an so eine Gruppe gerät. Dies war aber auch ein Einzelfall, den ich so noch nie erlebt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckyluk (2. Juni 2009)

Neiin früher würde auch rum gemerkt..
Aber nur bei Bossen wo man wusste das man sie mit der Grp schaffen kann
dann wurden jedefnalls bei uns immer 2-3Sündenböcke rausgesucht und dann dumm angemacht...
Aber bei richtig schweren Inis wie BlackTemple und so wurde wenn wir gewiped sind nicht gemekert sondern halt zum 3. oder 4. mal die Tatkik durchgesprcochen -k: 
Aber das mit dem Undfreundlich stimmt schon als ich in der Gilde war wo mein Freund dran ist und  mal raiden ware und der Raidleiter mir auf den Sack ging wegen Sachen die niemaden stört bin ich im TS halber druchgedreht hab die Gilde verlassen und hab ca 30 Adds und einen Boss gepullt dass die Gruppe ja wiped *stolz sei* also ich lass mich nicht dumm anmachen ,das ist doch nur ein Spiel o.Ô


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Juni 2009)

Luckyluk schrieb:


> Neiin früher würde auch rum gemerkt..
> Aber nur bei Bossen wo man wusste das man sie mit der Grp schaffen kann
> dann wurden jedefnalls bei uns immer 2-3Sündenböcke rausgesucht und dann dumm angemacht...
> Aber bei richtig schweren Inis wie BlackTemple und so wurde wenn wir gewiped sind nicht gemekert sondern halt zum 3. oder 4. mal die Tatkik durchgesprcochen -k:
> Aber das mit dem Undfreundlich stimmt schon als ich in der Gilde war wo mein Freund dran ist und  mal raiden ware und der Raidleiter mir auf den Sack ging wegen Sachen die niemaden stört bin ich im TS halber druchgedreht hab die Gilde verlassen und hab ca 30 Adds und einen Boss gepullt dass die Gruppe ja wiped *stolz sei* also ich lass mich nicht dumm anmachen ,das ist doch nur ein Spiel o.Ô



*hust* na ja, selber besser bist du dann aber auch nicht.


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2009)

unfreundlich? naja, manche, nicht alle.

im großen und ganzen hat sich zu bc wenig geändert, mal davon abgesehn das viele anforderungen, die so gestellt werden, einfach nur krank und hirnrissig sind.

mein kleiner pala hat fast 29k life, ist crit imun und hat auch recht brauchbare avoid-werte.

natürlich zu schlecht für hdz4 timed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch mein posten des erfolges war sinnlos.


schon komisch das er nur DDs auf der ignore hat.


----------



## Foobär (2. Juni 2009)

Luckyluk schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Undfreundlich stimmt schon als ich in der Gilde war wo mein Freund dran ist und  mal raiden ware und der Raidleiter mir auf den Sack ging wegen Sachen die niemaden stört *bin ich im TS halber druchgedreht hab die Gilde verlassen und hab ca 30 Adds und einen Boss gepullt dass die Gruppe ja wiped* *stolz sei* also ich lass mich nicht dumm anmachen ,das* ist doch nur ein Spiel* o.Ô


Du bist SOOOO toll und relaxed! Der ideale Gruppenspieler.


----------



## bullybaer (2. Juni 2009)

@Lari

Da kann man nur sagen, du warst mit Deppen unterwegs, die keine Ahnung haben. Der DK auf 63 ist vollkommen ok als Tank, man muss halt etwas antanken lassen bis er die Aggro hat. 

Das musste man früher übrigens immer. Aber das kennen die heutigen AOE-Spammer und 2-Tasten-DPS-Freaks nicht mehr. CC wie Sheepen, Eisfallen sind mittlerweile Fremdwörter geworden. Deshalb regen die sich auch auf, wenn sie nicht im Halbschlaf durch die Inie kommen. Solche Typen wären zu WoW-Classic Zeiten wohl vollkommen überfordert gewesen.


----------



## Zooom (2. Juni 2009)

Moin, 

passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema. Ich spiel auf einen PvP-Server. Am Wochenende habe ich jemanden durch Zul'Farak gezogen. Wir kommen aus der Ini und da steht ein Hordi Lvl 48. Um einen Zwischenfall gleich auszuschließen, sprich das meine Schutzbefohlende angegriffen wird, hau ich ihn um. Ich weis, dass ist nicht die feine Art, aber ist halt ein PvP-Server. Mal helfe ich Hordis, mal ignoriere ich sie und manchmal da gibs eben einen mit meinem Titanstahlzerstörer. Wir sind dann auch gleich weitergeritten, sprich ich habe ihn nicht gecampt oder so.

Bis dahin ist alles "normal" gelaufen, wie ich finde. Wir sind gerade in der Stadt angekommen, da bekomm ich einen Wisper von einem low Alli-Char mit dem Hinweis, dass das nicht nett war. OK, nett war das wirklich nicht. Ich hab auch nichts weiter zurück geschrieben. Dann werde ich bedroht, dass wenn ich den Horde-Char noch einmal töte, es bitter bereuen werde. Das hat mir richtig Angst gemacht. Ich hab keine Lust von einem 2-Account-Typen verfolgt zu werden und da der Twink zumindest die Accountgebundenen Schultern hatte, er folgerechts mindestens einen 80er hat. Ich steh nicht auf PvP und kann das und nicht. Ich kannte mal jemanden, der wurde über Wochen von einem Hordi verfolgt, der hatte auch 2 Accounts, war nicht witzig. Ich hab mich entschuldigt und hoffe das war's jetzt.

Ich frag mich ob der von Gestern jeden so bedroht, der seinen Twink angreift. Er sollte lieber auf einen PvE-Server spielen. Das ist doch nur *ein Spiel*, unglaublich.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (2. Juni 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> die sache ist die: früher dachten sich die leute wenn sie denn boss nich schaffen, das das equip noch nich reicht oder der boss zu schwer ist.
> inzwischen haben die meisten endlich erkannt, das es daran liegt, das ein guter teil der spieler einfach nicht gut spielen kann, sich mit der eigenen klasse nicht auskennen usw. und encounter scheitern eig nur an sowas oder einer schlechten gruppenzusammenstellung.
> kleines beispiel, man brauch für patchwork ne bestimmte dps, und wenn die leute den nicht bringen fehlt meistens der skill.



Skill? Du meinst doch eher das Equip!? Skill in WoW? *lach* Sorry, sowas braucht heute keiner mehr, weil sowieso jeder leicht an mächtige Rüstungen und Waffen kommt.
Es liegt einfach an der arroganz der Spieler, weil sich eben viele denken sie wären was besseres. Ich ignoriere sofort solche Spieler die andere runtermachen weil sie noch nen privates Leben haben und somit nicht 24/7 Epixxx farmen gehen können. Es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel, Kids! -.-


----------



## bullybaer (2. Juni 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema. Ich spiel auf einen PvP-Server. Am Wochenende habe ich jemanden durch Zul'Farak gezogen. Wir kommen aus der Ini und da steht ein Hordi Lvl 48. Um einen Zwischenfall gleich auszuschließen, sprich das meine Schutzbefohlende angegriffen wird, hau ich ihn um. Ich weis, dass ist nicht die feine Art, aber ist halt ein PvP-Server. Mal helfe ich Hordis, mal ignoriere ich sie und manchmal da gibs eben einen mit meinem Titanstahlzerstörer. Wir sind dann auch gleich weitergeritten, sprich ich habe ihn nicht gecampt oder so.
> 
> ...



Wer Hass säht, der wird Sturm ernten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, so ist das eben auf nem PvP-Server XD


----------



## Maerad (2. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz unabhängig von der Freundlichkeit - es wundert mich nicht, das immer öfter nach DPS/HPS oder ähnlichem gefragt wird.

Letztens ema 10 gewesen, nach dem 5 Wipe hab ich dann mal ins Skada geschaut ... wenn ich 3.5k DPS fahre und der 2. nur 2.6k DPS (als Mage) wunderts mich nicht, das wir so oft wipen. Wir hatten pro Fight knapp 15 Überladungen, und irgendwann hats dann einfach geknallt.

Da war sogar einer mit seinem Farmchar drin der nur grünes Q Equip hatte - ich bin fast ausgerastet. Mal abgesehen davon, das der seinen Char Null beherrscht hat und spätestens bei der 8 Nova draufgegangen is :3

Sowas ärgert halt einfach, da die Leute mit etwas besserem Eq. Repkosten wie dumm Farmen.

Was aber wirklich merklich ist, ist die wachsende Unzufriedenheit bzw. Arroganz einiger Leute - bei uns auffem Realm hab ich da so einige Gilden, deren Mitglieder immer wieder schlecht aufgefallen sind. Meistens auch mit Ihren Twinks.

Sowas nervt dann ungemein ... :3


----------



## Creazy (2. Juni 2009)

Seit dem ersten tag der MMORPG geschichte meckern leute die keine ahnung haben über schlechtes Healing/Damage/Tanken. All jene die sich noch darüber aufregen sind zu beneiden, den sie haben noch die kraft sich mit solchen nichtigkeiten zu beschäfftigen anstadt es zu ignorieren.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (2. Juni 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema. Ich spiel auf einen PvP-Server. Am Wochenende habe ich jemanden durch Zul'Farak gezogen. Wir kommen aus der Ini und da steht ein Hordi Lvl 48. Um einen Zwischenfall gleich auszuschließen, sprich das meine Schutzbefohlende angegriffen wird, hau ich ihn um. Ich weis, dass ist nicht die feine Art, aber ist halt ein PvP-Server. Mal helfe ich Hordis, mal ignoriere ich sie und manchmal da gibs eben einen mit meinem Titanstahlzerstörer. Wir sind dann auch gleich weitergeritten, sprich ich habe ihn nicht gecampt oder so.
> 
> ...



Wurde auch mal 3 Tage von nem Orc Jäger in der Scherbenwelt verfolgt, nicht lustig! Nach zwei Tickets war ruhe. Aber diese typischen Argumente wie "PvP Mechanik blabla" kamen schon. Aber meine Frage: Wo ist da das Versus wenn ich gegen nen 70er als 62er keine Chance habe und von hinten abgeschlachtet werde? Tja, sowas ist kein PvP und laut Regeln greifen GMs in extremen Fällen ein... nur was ein extremer Fall ist, steht da nicht, und da der Kunde König ist, ist es mir überlassen das zu interpretieren.
Nunja, jedenfalls hätte ich mich nicht entschuldigt. Ein PvP Realm, da muss man mit sowas rechnen. Hätte gesagt "Go PvE mimimi", dann wär er noch stinkiger geworden, aber hey, mir schnuppe, wer so arm ist und in nem Spiel gleich 2 Accounts hat um jemanden zu jagen weil er ihn in nem Spiel umgenietet hat!? Ohje, was für ein Kiddie. Nach spätestens zwei bis drei Tickets reicht es auch den GMs und weisen den Spieler drauf hin es zu unterlassen. Selbst Questgeber NPCs darf man ja nicht campen, weil das andere Spiele im Spielfluss behindert und das ist Belästigung und somit nicht erlaubt. Die Regeln haben halt so ihre Macken.


----------



## Tpohrl (2. Juni 2009)

Torason schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder von uns hat, wenn er nicht aufpasst, eine gewisse Arroganz an und in sich wenn er nicht aufpasst. Einfach daran denken das jeder mal klein angefangen hat und man nur dazu lernen kann. ^^ Wenn das jeder tut wird bald wieder Friede, Freude Eierkuchen sein. Oder Weltfrieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, die Freundlichkeit hat halt stark nachgelassen^^ 
Also ich behandle erstmal jeden den ich nicht kenne mit Respekt, der zu Classic zeiten noch weit verbreitet war. 
Schaut man heute mal allein nur in den Chat wie dort fragen gestellt werden oder auf helfende Antworten nicht einmal ein thx kommt, kann man mit recht behaupten das es sich sehr verschlechtert hat.
Allerdings kann ich auch verstehen das aufgrund der breiten Masse, die nichtmal die einfachsten Höflichkeitformen beherrschen, manche Leute arrogant wirken und nur noch im elitären Bekanntenkreis spielen. Wie oft trifft man heute auf lvl80 Spieler in randomgruppen denen man dinge erklären muss die man eigentlich mit spätestens lvl30 hätte kapieren müssen. 

Wenn wir uns aber alle ein wenig besinnen, könnte sich dieser missstand auch wieder zum guten wenden!


----------



## Zooom (2. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal 3 Tage von nem Orc Jäger in der Scherbenwelt verfolgt, nicht lustig! Nach zwei Tickets war ruhe. Aber diese typischen Argumente wie "PvP Mechanik blabla" kamen schon. Aber meine Frage: Wo ist da das Versus wenn ich gegen nen 70er als 62er keine Chance habe und von hinten abgeschlachtet werde? Tja, sowas ist kein PvP und laut Regeln greifen GMs in extremen Fällen ein... nur was ein extremer Fall ist, steht da nicht, und da der Kunde König ist, ist es mir überlassen das zu interpretieren.
> Nunja, jedenfalls hätte ich mich nicht entschuldigt. Ein PvP Realm, da muss man mit sowas rechnen. Hätte gesagt "Go PvE mimimi", dann wär er noch stinkiger geworden, aber hey, mir schnuppe, wer so arm ist und in nem Spiel gleich 2 Accounts hat um jemanden zu jagen weil er ihn in nem Spiel umgenietet hat!? Ohje, was für ein Kiddie. Nach spätestens zwei bis drei Tickets reicht es auch den GMs und weisen den Spieler drauf hin es zu unterlassen. Selbst Questgeber NPCs darf man ja nicht campen, weil das andere Spiele im Spielfluss behindert und das ist Belästigung und somit nicht erlaubt. Die Regeln haben halt so ihre Macken.



Was meinst du wie es mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat, aber der Klügere gibt nach. Für mich ist es ein Spiel und im RL würde ich es auch nicht anders machen, naja bis auf die Tatsache das ich niemaden einfach töte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Namir (2. Juni 2009)

Mindshift schrieb:


> Ich stelle da mal eine Vermutung auf: Deine "Leute in der FL" hast du sicherlich in random Gruppen gefunden, anders kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen, wie man zu Freunden in WoW kommt, es sei denn man kennt sich im RL. Durch RP welche kennen zu lernen wäre auch noch eine Option.
> 
> Zum Umgangston muss ich auch sagen, dass dieser schon stark abgenommen hat. Viele schreiben bei höflich gestellten Fragen nur sinnlosen stuss als Antwort. Das ist mir in den Jahren die ich WoW spiele aufgefallen. Das geschreie nach DPS und Heilboni ist auch groß geworden. Ein paar haben es ja schon erwähnt. Was bringt es, wenn man viel DPS fahren kann oder viel Heilboni hat, man dann aber doch bei einem Bosskampf schlecht abschneidet? Laufen und so... Fremdwort für manche.
> Das gute Ausrüstung ein wenig überheblich macht... stimmt. Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. (T6 vor den großen Nerf clear gehabt + entsprechendes Equip) Ich habe mich manchmal dabei erwischt, das ich ein wenig böse Gedanken hatte, wenn jemand wenig Schaden gemacht hat und ich weit abgeschlagen auf den ersten Platz lag. Ich habe mich aber zum glück noch zurück gehalten und meine Gedanken nicht geschrieben. Daraus folgte dann: Recount abgestellt. Ist nur noch für einen DPS-Test an den Bosslevel-Puppen in den Hauptstädten da.
> Dazu muss ich sagen das ich fast nur random in Hero's gehe, auch damals mit T6 Ausrüstung bin ich random in Hero's gegangen. Aber nur so findet man Freunde... oder auch das Gegenteil.



Geht mir ziemlich gleich. Ausser, dass ich vor WotLK noch nicht geraidet habe. 
Ich gehe ehrlich gesagt auch gerne mit Randoms und manchmal finde ich es schade, dass Leute, die sich selber geschworen haben nie mehr Random zu gehen, so schroff antworten, wenn man ganz nett fragt ob sie zum Beispiel Lust auf eine heroische Instanz oder auch eine tiefere Instanz wie Waffenkammer haben. Jedenfalls heisst es durchschnittlich 1 mal am Ende von der Ini "Ich nehm dich mal auf die FL". Und an dem Spruch erkennt man wieviel man von den wirklich wichtigen Skills hat :-P - Mit DPS kannst du jemanden töten, mit Freundlichkeit kannst du ihn zum Freund und Verbündeten machen.
PS: Leider reagieren Flickwerk und Co. nicht wirklich auf Freundlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (2. Juni 2009)

Habe gestern nen Satharion Raid 10er auf die Beine gestellt.
Ein paar aus der Gilde weil die für Naxx so gut wie nie Zeit haben und ein paar Randoms.
Da ich das schön öfters gemacht hatte weiss ich das man da auch mit low dps und ohne verzauberungen durchkommt.
Ich hatte also 2 dk tanks und 2 bäumchen heiler ich war einer davon und 5 dd´s (Range).
Wir also losgelegt erste  trash gruppe der tank war noch nicht mal am mob da hat der shadow schon angefangen schaden zu machen und hatte die aggro.
der tank enorm probs gehabt die wieder zu holen weil der shadow anscheinend sein ganzes arsenal rausgehauen hat und mit 3,2k dps auch gleich an der spitze der schadensliste stand aber am ende des kampfes auch im dreck lag.
So nächste gruppe alles einwandfrei
3. trash gruppe dann das selbe spiel wie bei 1 nur das 2 mages auch noch vorzeitig angefangen haben und am ende auch im dreck lagen. sie hatten zwar 2,3k dps aber auch rep kosten.
1. boss einwandfrei
das ging bis zum 2. boss so.
Dann ging das geflame los das man da doch nicht mit 1k dps´lern rein kann die noch nicht mal verzaubert waren.
Die waren aus meiner gilde und sind nur 1 mal in der woche für 2std vieleicht on also was soll der mist. die haben nicht das gold um sich mal schnell für 2000 gold 3 verzauberungen zu holen.
Und sagt nun nicht kleine hätten es auch getan weil dann der spruch gekommen wäre "mit den Verzauberungen ist es klar das das nichts wird".
Da ich da schon auf 180 war habe ich dann nach dem ersten wipe beim boss das wort ergriffen und habe gesagt das die ganzen Pen+s Meter geilen DPS Leute doch mal die Grundregeln des Gruppenzusammenspieles beachten sollten.
Die wie folgt sind 

der tank tankt
der heiler heilt
nach kurzer antankphase hauen die dd´s ihren schaden raus
recount ist im hintergrund (wer es braucht)
Omen groß im vordergrund
wer aggro kriegt benutzt fähigkeiten um diese loszuwerden und wer keine fähigkeiten hat macht dmg stop.
Klar DMG stop heisst folglich im dmg meter nach unten zu rutschen aber das ist immerhin besser als wenn derjenige tot ist oder dadurch sogar einen wipe verursacht.

Dann habe ich noch gesagt das mich gerne alle auf die igno setzen können weil so ein scheiss und das fertig machen anderer mitspieler tolleriere ich nicht weil es sich um ein spiel handelt und nicht um irgendeinen machtkampf um nen besser bezahlten job.

Hätten sich alle an die Grundlagen des Gruppenzusammenspieles gehalten wären wir einwandfrei durch den Raid gekommen aber so halt nicht.

Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach das ich normalerweise immer freundlich bin und immer ruhig alles erkläre wenn ich gefragt werde
Nur bei so Leuten da werde auch ich dann mal echt lauter und unfreundlicher


----------



## Topperharly (2. Juni 2009)

ich versuche immer und überall nett zu sein, sei es in wow, in anderen games oder im rl. es kommt nicht sofort zurück, dass deine mitmenschen auch nett zu dir sind aber es kommt zurück. beispiel. ich war in eiskrone, und hab gesehen wie ein schami von einem elite überrascht wurde, er hatte kaum noch leben/m ana, ich nehm ihm die aggro weg und sterbe, aber in der zwischenzeit hatte der schami wider soviel leben, dass er den elite den rest geben konnte. er hat mich wiederbelebt und sich bedankt. ich denke durch kleine gesten kann das spielgefühl stark verbessert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## itismenotyou (2. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele Wow seit ca. 4 Monaten... also ich bin ein Noob!! Mein Druide ist jetzt Level 75 und ich habe angefangen als Eule. Da in unserer Gilde wenig Heals aber ausreichend DD sind habe ich seit Dual Specc auch auf Bäumchen gemacht.... so jetzt komme ich zum Thema: Gestern spricht mich jmd an..."Kannste heilen" ich sag "bin noch frisch , hab kaum Ausrüstung und auch noch nicht wirklich Ahnung (ich lese zwar seit ich spiele jeden Tag wie man skillen soll, welche Werte sind wichtig usw)..Er direkt ist egal und schleppt mich mit in den Schlangenschrein.. Dann hab ich nochmal drauf hingewiesen, dass ich auch die Ini nicht kenne nicht weiß worauf es ankommt und bla bla bla
Das Ende vom Lied könnt ihr euch sicher denken. Ich hab versucht was ich konnte aber anscheinend gab es in der Gruppe noch mehr Anfänger oder wegen mir auch Spieler die lange spielen und trotzdem noch nichts können auf jeden Fall sind wir ziemlich früh ziemlich oft alle gestorben und wer sollte Schuld sein? Ich !!
Der Heal kann ja gar nichts usw das waren noch die netten Sprüche.
Jetzt weiß ich zumindestens das ich nie mehr!! mich zu was überreden lasse wo ich vorher schon weiß das es noch 3 Nummern zu groß ist.


----------



## Maerad (2. Juni 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> @Lari
> Da kann man nur sagen, du warst mit Deppen unterwegs, die keine Ahnung haben. Der DK auf 63 ist vollkommen ok als Tank, man muss halt etwas antanken lassen bis er die Aggro hat.
> 
> Das musste man früher übrigens immer. Aber das kennen die heutigen AOE-Spammer und 2-Tasten-DPS-Freaks nicht mehr. CC wie Sheepen, Eisfallen sind mittlerweile Fremdwörter geworden. Deshalb regen die sich auch auf, wenn sie nicht im Halbschlaf durch die Inie kommen. Solche Typen wären zu WoW-Classic Zeiten wohl vollkommen überfordert gewesen.



1. BK hab ich mit mindestlvl dafür als Blutbuild mit DPS EQ in Frostpräsi nebenher getankt. Wenn der DD ned warten kann sein Problem.

2. Stimmt! CC hab ich seit Wotlk schon EWIG nicht mehr gesehen. und WENN ich mit Hunter CC'e haut irgendein volldepp "AOE" raus - auf meine Frage hin warum "mach ich doch viel mehr dmg mit, wenn der tank das ned packt isser schlecht!"

Und da haste nen Mage und Schurken mit in Gruppe ... Sheepen oder Kopfnuss > unbekannt ...

Heute wartet auch keiner mehr - letztens im Ankaschlagmichtot gewesen (alte königreich, verpeil den namen immer) mit dudutank der da noch nie war. Glaubste der wartet mal bis Heal volle mana hat, frägt wie was geht/worauf zu achten? NEEEIIINNN hauptsache gepullt und gut is. (war mit meinem Twink da).  - da hat sich leider ne Menge geändert...


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Juni 2009)

Zooom schrieb:


> . Dann werde ich bedroht, dass wenn ich den Horde-Char noch einmal töte, es bitter bereuen werde. Das hat mir richtig Angst gemacht.



W00t?  für die drohnung hät ich den typen gleich noch mal gekillt^^
nur um mal zu sehen was hinter drohung steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich schon an leeren drohungen gehört habe^^

mfg


----------



## Sapper13 (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mein Wochenende war auch mal wieder seid langem sehr wowintensiv. Ich hab einige Heros besucht und war auch mit meinem Kriegertwink das erste mal in Naxx.  Mein Krieger ist noch nicht so super gut equipt das die Aggro direkt an mir klebt, aber was mir zu euren ausführungen auch noch aufgefallen ist -

Manche Spieler haben gar keine Ahnung von den Instanzen! Das ist im ersten Augenblick nicht schlimm, aber im zweiten wenn man sieht was sie für Equip tragen ist es entsetzlich.

Hier mal ein paar Highlights.

Waffenkrieger (Loken Epic Axt <-- deswegen war er schon auf hero drin und den gecrafteten epickolben)

Jetzt weiss ja jeder, zumindest die Leute die schonmal drin waren, das in HDB 2 Mobs sind die Wirbeln können. Einmal der erste Boss und dann noch die Zwerge mit den Schwertern kurz vor Loken.

Auf meine Frage im LFG Channel wurde ich von o.g. Spieler mit folgenden Zeichen angewispert

3k dps oki?^^


naja ich dacht mir, ist ja NICHT HERO also nimmste ihn mal mit.

Fazit. Der Typ hat wirklich jeglichen Fehler gemacht den man in HDB machen kann. Im Wirbel vom 1. Boss stehen, die Schwertzwerge nicht fokussen, beim 2. Boss noch ne Gruppe gepult (nein es war nicht die Pat) u.s.w.

am Besten waren die vielen und häufigen

ey lols

dich gefolgt von 

wtf´s

Ich habe dann immer wieder versucht zu erklären das man den Tank auch in einer nonhero besser eben antanken lässt, aber es gibt halt Leute die viele Repkosten lieben und vor allem lernresisstens 450 seid dem 1. Level haben!

Vor allem wenn ich schon son Mack raushängen lasse, dann vielleicht als Tank oder heiler, aber als DDler halte ich meinen Mund, denn der Kick kommt schneller als man denkt;-)


Das gleiche hatte ich dann noch in Vio Hero mit ner Eule. Ich pull direkt blink, blitz, wusch, zack klöng....ey wtf ich hab aggro tank mal ordentlich ;-)

Leute was denken sich die ganzen Penismeter Leute eigentlich? In jeder Hero instanz droppen marken für besseres Equip. DDler gibts wie sand am Meer wenn man erstmal nen Tank und nen Heiler hat. Also wer mir auf den Geist geht der kann direkt gehen. Nur wenn man hart durchgreift schnallen Lernverweigerer dazu oder kündigen hoffentlich sogar ihr account. Ich hab den Tank innerhalb einer Woche (auch durch ein bischen Glück) auf Naxx niveau gebracht. Das schaffen die DDler natürlich auch, nur müssen sie eben halt nur draufhalten und meinen beim Wipe immer anderen die Schuld geben zu können.

Zum Glück spiele ich auf einem sehr großen Server also kann man solche Spieler ohne Probleme ignorieren. Erfolge sehe ich z. B. darin wenn dann gegen Nachmittag derjenige sich entschuldigt, weil er morgens misst gebaut hat und dann mitkommt und gut spielt.

Weil mal ehrlich. 5 Wipes machen eine instanz wie Vio so lang, das man mit 1k Dpslern 10 mal so schnell ist. Ich hab kein Verständnis für Leute die nicht in Gruppen spielen können solche Leute sollte man direkt rauswerfen.

Grüße

Sapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdwarf (2. Juni 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich genau das Gegenteil in letzter Zeit erfahren: Gehe ausschließlich mit Rdm Grps in Inis und zu 99% sind immer alle freundlich und nett. Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass am späteren Abend (da zock ich nämlich) die ganzen Kiddys schon im Bettchen liegen und man es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit erwachsenen Menschen zu tun hat. Ist ja auch ganz klar: Ein z.B. 16jähriger hat ja nicht gleiche Reife wie z.B. ein 30jähriger, der das Ganze etwas gelassener sieht. Darum meine Meinung: Ein Wipe durch einen Fehler - na und? Spieler macht nur 1,3k dps - na und?
> 
> Es ist halt einfach sehr schade, dass viele Spieler WoW einfach zu wichtig nehmen - es ist ein Teamspiel, genau wie Fussball. Und wenn ein Stürmer nen Elfmeter versemmelt, wird er ja auch nicht von den anderen 10 Teamkollegen zur Sau gemacht, denn man gewinnt und verliert als Gruppe.


 sry aber das is ned sooooo richtig, hab schon einige 16 Jährige ingame kennen lernen dürfen, neben denen haben sich widerum einige 30+ jährige ziemlich kindisch benommen und punkto geistige Reife darf man doch nicht vom Alter ausgehen....
aber back to TE

mir is auch schon aufgefallen das seit Wotlk der Umgangston anders wurde, früher waren bei uns am Server eigentlich alle eher freundlich zueinander, mit wenigen aussnahmen versteht sich.
Jetzt ist doch eine Portion arroganz und überheblichkeit dazugekommen, was mich etwas erschreckt, da ich dies qauch bei mir bemerke.
also ich versuche ja, für meien Teil immer nett zu antworten wenn mich mal wer fragt( hilfste mal bei Goger...etc) aber wie schon geschrieben, merke ich auch bei mir manchmal anflüge von überheblichkeit wen ich nen neuen da sehe der eine für mich dumme Frage stellt. 

aber wen ALLE mal dran denken würden, dass eigentlich gerade die neuen Spieler von uns alten hasen zu beneiden sind( alles neu, spanend aufregend, so viel zu entdecken) könnte das mit der Freundlichkeit auch ein klitzebitz besser werde, glaub ich wenigstens.

in diesem Sinne

seid nett zu einander dann ist das Leben um einiges Lebenswerter


----------



## Dufurius (2. Juni 2009)

Ich zähle den 38. Thread zu diesem Thema. Last euch doch nicht den Spaß durch ein paar so möchtegern Pro's verderben. 99% von denen sind sowieso dämlicher als der Stuhl auf dem sie sitzen und somit die Aufregung nicht wert. DPS, HPS und der ganze Müll sind sowieso für die Tone. Alles was zählt ist dass der Raid am Leben bleibt bzw. der Boss um fällt. Und mit wie viel HPS oder DPS das geschieht ist doch im Endeffekt total irrelevant. Und was die Freundlichkeit angeht. Für was habt ihr eigentlich ne Igno Liste?


----------



## Jeedai (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm sicherlich ist derumgangston härter geworden.

Zum einen liegt das meiner Meinung nach, dass der letzte Content (abgesehen von Malygos und Obsi + adds) doch ziemlich leicht war. Demzufolge ist das sicherlich einigen Leuten zu Kopf gestiegen. 

Was man halt auch bei Ulduar merkt. Da ist teilweise der Trash anspruchsvoller als mancher Boss in Naxx, wo es auch nur stupides raufbomben gibt. 

So bzgl. DpS/HpS kann ich nur sagen, dass man sicherlich nen gewissen Anspruch haben muss. Weil sonst kannst du den Raid knicken. Ganz einfach. Auch wenns hart ist, und ja alle bezahlen ihre 13 im Monat. Nichts destrotrotz gibt es halt immer noch Unterschiede, was gescheites Raiden angeht und halt "ich komme für 2 Std so zum fun on".

Ich bin selbst Raidleiter und wenn ich merke, dass in bestimmen Richtungen Missstände vorliegen, versuche ich sie natürlich zu bereinigen. Zum 1. wird gefragt was los war etc. Dementsprechend gibt man Tipps. Sollten die nicht wirken in naher oder ferner Zukunft, muss man halt dem Spieler mitteilen, dass die Zusammenarbeit halt nichts mehr wird. In einem humanen Ton versteht sich. 

Entweder er akzeptiert es und versucht trotzdem für sich, sich zu verbessern oder er scheißt drauf und lebt weiter in seiner Rosa-Blümchen-Welt und hält sich für den Größten. Das ist aber dann auch nicht mehr mein Problem.

Wie gesagt ich denke die Kritik an sich ist nicht verkehrt. Erst recht in raiderfolgsorientierten Gilden. Auch kann dort mal im Ts der Ton rauer werden, wenn man sich an Boss xy die Zähne ausbeißt. Doch sollte man immer drauf achten, wie man sich gibt. Erst recht wenn man Randoms dabei mit hat. Als 1. sollte man eh imemr erst auf seine eigene Leistung schauen, bevor man sich das Recht rausnimmt andere zu kritisieren. Aber das versteht sicherlich der größte Teil der WoW Community nicht.

Hmm So, wieder viel zu viel geschrieben... Langeweile auf Arbeit.

Also dann fröhliches weiter diskutieren. Man kommt eh nicht auf einen Nenner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt halt zu viele unterschiedliche Ansichten und im Endeffekt muss das jeder für sich selbst klären wie er mit Leuten in seiner Gruppe umgeht.

Von daher, morgen ist ID reset. Also auf ne gute Woche 

Best Regards



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich seh das genau so wie einige andere hier, die Höfflichkeit in WoW hat nachgelassen. Ich spiele seit gut 5 Jahren WoW, damalas vor Bc gab es das Wort Hilfsbereitschaft und Höfflichkeit noch ein wenig mehr als Jetzt.

Ich nenne mal ein beispiel was gestern bei mir ablief.

Ich und mein Freund ( er Krieger MS/Tank) Ich (Priester Dizi/Heal) suchten eine Grp für Feste Drak´tharon( wir beide sind lvl 75), nach kurzer zeit sind wir voll ( hihi ne reine Warri grp^^). Als ich fragte ob ich das Grüne Zeug zum Entzaubern haben dürfte zum skillen kam von fast allen ein ok bis auf denn 80er Warri(er ging aus langeweile mit), was nun folgte war der kick aus der Grp meinerseits. Er stellte sich ernshaft stur mit dem Zitat!

ich: Kann ich das Grüne Zeug zum Entzaubern und skillen haben wenn es niemand braucht?

lvl 80er warri sagt: Ne das zeug brauch ich zum Vk brauch kohle.

ich: Hm du bist lvl 80 du kannst Dailys machen und bekommst mehr Gold. Need for Gier, ich brauchs mindest zum Berufskillen.

lvl 80er warri sagt: Geh doch ins Ah da kannste genug Grünes Zeug kaufen.( Kurz erwähnt auf Mal´Ganis sind die Ah Preise für manches grünes zeug viel zu hoch. ö.ö 50g für nen grünes lvl 70 Item lol.)

Ich: lol no coment.

lvl 80er warri sagt: Ey ich bin hier nur aus langeweile dabei freundchen( Tja pech ich bin ne Frau~.~) also heul net rum.

ich: 1 bin ich ne Frau 2. Kick und küss meine Ignorlist

Die ganze Grp schwieg draufhin haben wir nen Hexer inv der zwar kein Verzauberer war aber man liess mir dann doch das Grüne Zeug zum skillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das schönste was mir auch passiert ist war mit der Gilde eines Freundes Naxx 25 zu gehn mit meiner Allihunterin(sie hat ne mal das passende Eq dafür gehabt), naja anfangs kamen die Flames jo Eq ist zu schlecht machst bestimmt keine DPS.Und siehe da wer ist auf Platz 5 im Recount , ich mit  Beastmaster Skillung, und noch dazu vor denn T7 Eq Helden. Es kommt halt net immer aufs Gear an sondern aufs Beherrschen der Klasse.

Mich kotzt es an wenn ich ins Bg gehe und sage wieso kein Teamplay da ist kommt meisstens eh nur du Kacknoob wegen dir verlieren wir, du hast keine Ahnung von WoW L2P. Mein Kommentar darauf ist bloss wäre das BG so wie vor BC Zeiten würdest du möchtgern Roxxor PvP Kiddy bestimmt nix reißen( und meisstens bekomm ich sogar zustimmung).

Nun an diese ganzen Möchtgern Roxxor´s, ihr seit hier nicht die einzigsten in dem Spiel, Wow ist ein Gemeinschaftsspiel. Wenn ihr scheiss Laune habt treibt Sport oder reagiert euch anderswie ab, wir sind nur in WoW on um Spass zu haben und net uns von euch Flamen zu lassen.

Gruß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (2. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Berufsneeder nicht leiden.

Andere können wohl weniger damit anfangen?

Warum soll dir jemand den Enchi gratis skillenb, wenn die Rolle Mungo dann für 6-800 Gold im AH liegt?

Waum sollen andere deine Forderung schlucken?

Disser werden FL/oder Gildenintern gepushed.

Es gibt kein Gesetz zum Lootverzicht für besonders gierige und faule!


----------



## iwi (2. Juni 2009)

ich würde die grp auch verlassen, wenn einer auf alles grüne need macht um seinen beruf zu skillen. und ihr beide habt dual skillung, also ist gold vorhanden.
ich finds dreist, unverschämt und untertes niveau auf andere leute kosten seinen beruf zu skillen, dann dauert es halt ein wenig länger bis er fertig ist. 
ich würd dich auf ignore setzen. du bist das beste beispiel warum es in wow so bergab geht!  /spucken


----------



## manavortex (2. Juni 2009)

Ah, hier wird wieder gnadenlos überreagiert, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was spricht dagegen, wenn derjenige, der seine VZ skillen will, sich eine Gruppe sucht, die ihm die grünen Dinge überlässt?
Was spricht dagegen, wenn andere, die damit nicht einverstanden sind, nicht in dieser Gruppe sein wollen?
Warum muss da hier gleich rumgespuckt werden? Keiner zwingt euch.


----------



## Najsh (2. Juni 2009)

Ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz, dass du allen Ernstes glaubst, du hättest rechtmässig need auf grünen Kram, damit du
VZ skillen kannst ?


----------



## Mindista (2. Juni 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Ah, hier wird wieder gnadenlos überreagiert, gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum muss jemand gekickt werden, der damit nicht einverstanden ist?

man kann mit demjenigen immernoch würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeedai (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist genau so ein Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte...

Also mir pers wäre es egal. Ob nun jemand die grünen Sachen haben will zum skillen. Wobei ich, wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht täuscht, auch soviel G geben wie Dailys, also ist das mal sowas von egal. Ob nen 80 iger Dailys machen kann oder nicht.

@ Suki2000

a) Kann man sicherlich nciht sofort erkennen, wer hiter einem char spielt. Also ist das schon mal LAtte Macchiato ob du weiblich bist oder männlich. Genauso gut hätte er dich als Frau tetulieren können und du hättest dich beschwert du bist ein Mann.

b) Um auf die Poster über mir einzugehen ist es sicherlich ziemlich dreist, in einer Random Grp darauf zu bestehen, Sachen zum entzaubern für sich zu beantpruchen. Vielleicht fährst du gut damit, doch andere gehen halt hart farmen und kaufen sich Mats zum Skillen aus dem AH. 

Mein Ratschlag an dich, wenn du shcon sowas machst, mach es mit ner Gildeninternen Grp oder wo du die Leute kennst. Alles andere mit Randoms ist halt. "Ganz großes Tennis"

Btw. für den Satz hätte ich dich sicherlich ausgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Best regards


----------



## MannyB (2. Juni 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach haben viele immernoch nicht kapiert, das es viel wichtiger ist seinen Char richtig zu spielen, anstatt mit seinem Equip zu protzen.

Ich habe HM´s und Mages gesehen, die full Naxx25 equipt waren und trotzdem nur mit 2K DPS rumgedümmpelt sind und andere mit Heroinzengear mit 2,5 und mehr. Equip ist eben nicht alles.

Was mir viel mehr missfällt ist aber etwas ganz anderes. Ich spiele WoW seit dem Beginn von BC. Da war es gang und gebe das die Mobs markiert worden sind und klassenspezifisch per CrowedControl ausgeschaltet wurde. Und heute? Wird nur noch draufgenuked was geht. Dabei wäre es für Tanks und Heiler viel entspannter wenn sie es nicht mit 4 oder teilweise 5 Mobs pro Gruppe zu tun hätten, sondern nur mit 3 z.B. (Thema Aggro alten und is genügend Heal da) Dann schafft man die Hero Inzen zum Teil viel einfacher. Aber das scheint keiner mehr zu wollen?

Und wer sich nicht vernünftig ausdrücken kann und unfreundlich ist, fliegt soviel so gleich raus oder wird auf ignore gesetzt.

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Wegen Leuten wie dir existieren solche Threads!

Wenn ich dich durch Drak'Tharon ziehen soll und auch noch dumm angemacht werde weil ich nicht freiwillig auf alles verzichten will... also ich für meine Fälle wäre bedient.


----------



## Thewizard76 (2. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Skill? Du meinst doch eher das Equip!? Skill in WoW? *lach* Sorry, sowas braucht heute keiner mehr, weil sowieso jeder leicht an mächtige Rüstungen und Waffen kommt.
> Es liegt einfach an der arroganz der Spieler, weil sich eben viele denken sie wären was besseres. Ich ignoriere sofort solche Spieler die andere runtermachen weil sie noch nen privates Leben haben und somit nicht 24/7 Epixxx farmen gehen können. Es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel, Kids! -.-


Skill und Top Rüsi sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Skill = Seinen Char zu spielen verstehen und mit blauer Rüsi massig DPS raushauen
kein Skill = Super Rüsi haben und weniger DPS raushauen als ein Spieler mit blauem Equip und Skill

man braucht auch heute noch Skill ohne den geht es nicht.

Ich habe nen 80er Schurken und haue sehr wenig schaden raus und habe T7 Equip andere machen mit Quest Equip mehr Schaden.
Ich weiss nicht was ich mit dem Falsch mache.
Wiederum habe ich einen Druiden Heiler wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen ist und den verstehe ich wiederum zu Spielen.


----------



## chatmann (2. Juni 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich seh das genau so wie einige andere hier, die Höfflichkeit in WoW hat nachgelassen. Ich spiele seit gut 5 Jahren WoW, damalas vor Bc gab es das Wort Hilfsbereitschaft und Höfflichkeit noch ein wenig mehr als Jetzt.



Dein Post ist so unverschämt und rotzfrech dreist, das ich mir glatt eine Registrierung zulegen musste um meinem fassungslosen Ärger Ausdruck zu geben.

Einerseit Hilfsbereitschaft und Höflichkeit als fehlend bezeichnen, dann aber jemanden kicken (!), weil er nicht auf grüne (!) Items verzichtet? Das ist in hohem Maße ein absolutes Sch...verhalten!

Warum fragst Du dann, wenn Du kein "Nein" verträgst?

Und dann direkt kicken ... also das ist sowas von pervers.

Und das Schlimmste: Du findest Dein Verhalten auch noch normal! Und beschreibst das hier, als wäre der Spieler, der gerne auch etwas von dem grünen Zeugs gehabt hätte derjenige im Unrecht.

*pfui*


Potpotom: /sign!!


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juni 2009)

MannyB schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was mir viel mehr missfällt ist aber etwas ganz anderes. Ich spiele WoW seit dem Beginn von BC. Da war es gang und gebe das die Mobs markiert worden sind und klassenspezifisch per CrowedControl ausgeschaltet wurde. Und heute? Wird nur noch draufgenuked was geht. Dabei wäre es für Tanks und Heiler viel entspannter wenn sie es nicht mit 4 oder teilweise 5 Mobs pro Gruppe zu tun hätten, sondern nur mit 3 z.B. (Thema Aggro alten und is genügend Heal da) Dann schafft man die Hero Inzen zum Teil viel einfacher. Aber das scheint keiner mehr zu wollen?
> ...




Na ja, in heutigen Instanzen wird so verfahren (ohne CC) weil man es ganz einfach kann. Und glaube mir, vorher markieren und einen nach dem anderen runter hauen geht sicherlich nicht schneller.
ABER: ich persönlich fände es auch schöner, wenn man zur CC weiterhin gezwungen werden würde, weil Tanks weniger aushalten (bzw. Mobs stärker drauf hauen), nicht alle DDs bomben usw.
Trotzdem kann man natürlich weiterhin Gruppen suchen, welche diese "alte" Taktik weiterhin anwenden. Macht die Instanzen sicherlich ein klein wenig interessanter. 


@ SUKI2000
Solche Fragen gehören wirklich in keine Randomgruppe und das sollte dir vorher klar sein. Selbst wenn jeder andere für dich passt ist es relativ egoistisch von dir, das vorauszusetzen. Jeder andere würde mindestens Gold für diese Items bekommen, er könnte sie aber auch entzaubern lassen, mit den Mats noch mehr verdienen - oder diese für Verzauberungen der eigenen Rüssi sammeln. Selbst ein 80er bekommt die nicht geschenkt. 
Und wer weiß, woher soll der Krieger denn wissen, dass du nicht einfach das Zeug verkaufen willst? 

Daher Random: vorher absprechen oder jeder darf alles 

Du hast da ein wenig kindisch reagiert


----------



## Namir (2. Juni 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> ich würde die grp auch verlassen, wenn einer auf alles grüne need macht um seinen beruf zu skillen. und ihr beide habt dual skillung, also ist gold vorhanden.
> ich finds dreist, unverschämt und untertes niveau auf andere leute kosten seinen beruf zu skillen, dann dauert es halt ein wenig länger bis er fertig ist.
> ich würd dich auf ignore setzen. du bist das beste beispiel warum es in wow so bergab geht!  /spucken



/spucken ? ich frag mich grad, was das soll ... soviel zum Thema Freundlichkeit.

Zum Post, worauf du dich bezogen hast: Ich mags auch nicht, wenn man alle grünen Dinge wegninjaet zum dissen, schliesslich brauchen alle Verzauberungen. Du hast aber vorher gefragt, dann geht das sicher in Ordnung. Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass du deinen Mitstreitern Verzauberungen mit den erlangten Materialien angeboten hast.
Selber ist es mir erst ein paar mal vorgekommen, dass jemand alle grünen Items abgestaubt hat. Einmal gabs sogar ne kleine Diskussion und ein ander mal habe ich es erst gemerkt, als der Verzauberer gratis Verzauberungen verteilt hat. Und dann muss ich sagen, das geht so völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Namir (2. Juni 2009)

Mindista schrieb:


> warum muss jemand gekickt werden, der damit nicht einverstanden ist?
> 
> man kann mit demjenigen immernoch würfeln
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es ging dabei auch eher um die Art, wie er es gesagt hatte und nicht um die Sache selber.


----------



## Suki2000 (2. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Skill und Top Rüsi sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> Skill = Seinen Char zu spielen verstehen und mit blauer Rüsi massig DPS raushauen
> kein Skill = Super Rüsi haben und weniger DPS raushauen als ein Spieler mit blauem Equip und Skill
> 
> ...



1. Ihr kennt mich nicht, und urteilt genau das was der Thread diskutiert( mal von denn abgeshen das ich weder Ego bin noch Arrogant).

2. Mein gesamtes Gold ist für Dual drauf gegangen(deweiteren hab ich denn Grp Mitgliedern Verz. gesponsort also pls seit ruhig)

3. Lass ich mich net bespucken oder Flamen von Leuten die nicht dabei waren, bzw es klar zu stellen wer rum beleidigt( ich wollte es net ausführlich schreiben) fliegt ( achja Flamen ist ja erlaubt habs ja vergessen).

4. Weil ich 1x need auf grünes gear zum dispellen hab wo eh alle um die Splitter( insofenr niemands braucht) 
würfelt *wayne*

5. in Low inzen ist notneed gear also net zum entzaubern und wenn mit Second need das Raidini Eq verweigern und lieber entzaubern ist erlaubt( omg wow wo bist enur hingekommen).

P.s; Da darf man einmal seine meinung los lassen und wird verbale geflamet arme WoW Community ( immer sind die alt eingessen die arschg****)


----------



## Suki2000 (2. Juni 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> /spucken ? ich frag mich grad, was das soll ... soviel zum Thema Freundlichkeit.
> 
> Zum Post, worauf du dich bezogen hast: Ich mags auch nicht, wenn man alle grünen Dinge wegninjaet zum dissen, schliesslich brauchen alle Verzauberungen. Du hast aber vorher gefragt, dann geht das sicher in Ordnung. Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass du deinen Mitstreitern Verzauberungen mit den erlangten Materialien angeboten hast.
> Selber ist es mir erst ein paar mal vorgekommen, dass jemand alle grünen Items abgestaubt hat. Einmal gabs sogar ne kleine Diskussion und ein ander mal habe ich es erst gemerkt, als der Verzauberer gratis Verzauberungen verteilt hat. Und dann muss ich sagen, dass geht so völlig in Ordnung.




Ganz genau ich hab ihnen angeboten ihr Eq zu verzaubern wenn sie mal verzauberungen brauchen ( Mats stell ich dann). Ich bin in WoW wie in Rl nen großzügiger Mensch(das wissen mindest die Leute die mich kennen).

P.s: Ich hab ihn gekickt weil er desweitern sogar verbal mir gegenüber wurde.
Wer mein Post nicht wirklich kapiert sollte es lassen ne Antwort zu geben.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Juni 2009)

Rache ist Blutwurst, das wusste schon Haie. Das Problem des Umgangs miteinander, ist so mannigfaltig wie die Sahne, die sich in frisch gebrühtem Kaffee ihrem Schicksal ergibt. Pauschalisierungen führen unweigerlich in eine Unsachlichkeit, die nur die Fronten verhärtet. Ist man ernsthaft an einer Lösung des Problems interessiert, wird man schnell feststellen, dasz man in ein Universum vorstößt, dessen Größe man zwar selbst erahnen kann, jedoch des Komplexität jegliche Forum der Forumsdiskussion sprengen würde.
Wenn ich jetzt versuchen würde, den gefühlten Zustand ingame in ein Wort zufassen, sagen wir: Statussymbole, Abschottung, Selbstverwirklichung, Minderwertigkeitskomplex, Schnellebigkeit, gesellschaftliche Unruhe, Unzufriedenheit, soziale Fehlprägung, Bildung, Erziehung usw. Würde ich zwar nicht falsch liegen, jedoch würde es das um was es geht kaum befriedigend ausfüllen.
Wer sich tiefgreifend mit diesem Problem befassen will, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach in das Fachgebiet der Ethnologie vertiefen.
Bei genauer Betrachtung und nachdem man die "DPS Kreicher" - "Item Hunter" beiseite geschoben hat, wird man sehen, dasz die klassischen Gilden kaum großen Wert auf den gesamten Wahn legen. WOLK ist nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Naxx nicht die Messlatte. Und Items, wie auch Erfolge keine Maßeinheit für gepflegten und kollegialen Umgang miteinander oder eine Garantie für "ich weiß wie der Content geht". Es sind nur Oberflächlichkeiten, die die innere Eitelkeit befriedigen soll. 
Sobald man sich aber selbst dem Wahn hingibt (es ist egal ob ingame oder "außerhalb") muss man sich mit den Gepflogenheiten dieser Gruppe abfinden (Du willst das man dich in diesem Gesellschaftsbereich beachten dann brauchst du das neuste epische Handy Typ Arthasphone, die Jeans, und nur diese Jeans, der Firma Dampfdrucknaht und wenn dein Auto keine 5.6k Umin hat dann bist ein Kacknoob). 
Sich aufzuregen befriedigt nur im ersten Moment, danach macht sich innere Hilflosigkeit und Unverständnis breit (die meistens einen selbst lähmt) . Man sollte sich selbst treu bleiben. Dies strahlt auf andere ab. Man kann nicht mit Gewalt, Regeln oder stumpfes Abschotten die Gesellschaft verändern, die einen zu Weißglut bringt. Man sollte sich aber auch nicht verantwortlich fühlen für Erziehungsfehler und fehlender Erfahrung (im menschlichen Umgang miteinander) Anderer. Da man daran unweigerlich zerbrechen würde. 
Geht hinaus und macht den Mund auf in dem Moment wo es euch auffällt. Zeigt Ihnen das es andere Wege gibt innere Befriedigung zu erlangen. Und der Umgang miteinander wird sich Stück für Stück ändern ... ob das jedoch in WOW noch passieren wird, weisz keiner. Diese Beobachtung gilt auch für das sogenannte RL.
Und sollte es euch zu bunt werden, halte euch an Haie. Nehmt sie mit nach BWL und lasst die Schattenflamme sprechen. Rache ist Blutwurst.

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## Suki2000 (2. Juni 2009)

Wegen Leuten wie dir existieren solche Threads!

Wenn ich dich durch Drak'Tharon ziehen soll und auch noch dumm angemacht werde weil ich nicht freiwillig auf alles verzichten will... also ich für meine Fälle wäre bedient.
[/quote]


wir waren ne Grp auf 4 75 um ZIEHEN hab ich net gebettelt, er hat sich mir Angeboten nicht ich IHM.....


----------



## TRC (2. Juni 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> [.....] er hat sich mir Angeboten nicht ich IHM.....



Sind wir jetzt in WoW auch schon so weit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juni 2009)

@Suki2000

Es ist relativ schwer dir zu folgen, weil du seltsam schreibst. Einige Flames hier gehen sicherlich zu weit (spucken), andere Beiträge wollten dich nur auf etwas hinweisen und deine Reaktion wirkt - wiederum - nicht gerade erwachsen. 

Du stellst deinen Bedarf über den von anderen. Was hat der 80er davon, wenn er deine Verzauberungen nicht braucht - weil vielleicht zu low? Er hat gesagt er braucht die Kohle. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht ist völlig nebensächlich, du kannst nicht einfach so entscheiden, dass du da den Vortritt hast. Man kann sich nett trennen "Hör zu lieber Krieger, wir sind in dieser Gruppe, um auch meinen Beruf voran zu bringen, musst dich entscheiden", wäre doch ok - aber so hast du es nunmal nicht geschrieben (in deinem Beitrag hier). Also kann man das dir auch egoistisch auslegen. 

Du scheinst nicht sehr kritikfähig zu sein. Das ist ein Hauptgrund für den Wandel der Community und der schlechtere Umgangston. Denn besonders nett wirkst du auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> wir waren ne Grp auf 4 75 um ZIEHEN hab ich net gebettelt, er hat sich mir Angeboten nicht ich IHM.....



Ein 80er und 4 75er... was ist das? Richtig! Ziehen, wenn auch nicht so arg als wäre es ragefire und Konsorten. ^^

Du hast gefragt und er nicht zugestimmt, das ist verdammt nochmal sein gutes Recht - wozu auch immer er den Crap braucht und du hast das zu akzeptieren. Wenn du so etwas vor hast dann suche deine Leute auch so aus... Bsp: "Noch 1 DD für drak non-hc gesucht, bitte nur Leute melden die bei grünen Items passen!" Dann hätte sich diese "Arschgeige" sicher nicht gemeldet, gut -wahrscheinlich auch sonst niemand. 

Letztendlich ist er in eine Ini gegangen um auch etwas davon zu haben, den Spass hast du ihm in einer unverschämten Art genommen wie sie unverschämter hätte nicht sein können.

Und so ganz nebenbei... was soll ein ausgewachsener 80er mit deinen kostenlosen Verzauberungen (wo du doch noch skillst und alles und jedes Item dazu brauchst) die du darüberhinaus in deinem ersten post nicht erwähnt hast.

Naja, du solltest noch ein bisschen dazulernen was das Gruppenspiel angeht.

Trotzdem einen schönen Nachmittag.


----------



## Keksgott (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich merke auch immer öfters das die Freundlichkeit auf der Strecke bleibt. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es sich eingebürgert wenn mal was schief läuft immer gleich jeder schreit "heal?????". Wenn ich als Heiler utnerwegs bin ärgert mich das immer ungemein. 

Arrogante Leute gibt es natürlich auch immer mehr, die denken imemr sie könnten alles. ehrlich gesagt kann ich es verstehen, die Fähigkeit der Spieler nimmt auch ab, bei jedem zweiten denk ich ob der seinen Account bei Ebay gekauft aht, klignt hart ist aber wirklich so.


----------



## Tifaeris (2. Juni 2009)

Rockter schrieb:


> ^^ist schon seid Classic so , leider



in classic verstand ich es ja iwie noch wenn man mit nem epic gear gepost hat .. mittlerweile werden einem ja die epics hinterhergworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juni 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich nenne mal ein beispiel was gestern bei mir ablief.
> 
> ...



Du kickst jemanden nur weil er nicht breit ist, dir das grüne Zeug zu überlassen (was durchaus nett Kohle bringt)

Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Keksgott schrieb:


> Also ich merke auch immer öfters das die Freundlichkeit auf der Strecke bleibt. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es sich eingebürgert wenn mal was schief läuft immer gleich jeder schreit "heal?????".


Da hab ich ein schönes Rezept gegen... wenn das nächste Mal jemand "Heal?????" schreibt, einfach die gewirkte Heilung auf die Gruppenmitglieder raushauen. 

xyz: Heal???????
Ich: Recount, erhaltene Heilung, Loken (weiss jetzt nicht genau wie die Überschrift lautet)
Ich: 1. Tank 424.000 (55%)
Ich: 2. xyz 244.000 (24%)
Ich: 3. DD 145.000 (10%) etc. pp.
xyz: ok

Das wirkt Wunder und ich würde darauf wetten, dass zumindest für diesen Run keine weitere Frage nach dem Heal auftaucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Die Zahlen sind natürlich rein fiktiv...


----------



## Lokibu (2. Juni 2009)

Ok ich gehe auch gerne und oft randoms. Aber ich wurde bis vor kurzem vor solchen Leuten verschont. Nur letztens bin ich aus langeweile in HDB normal rein mit nem 78er DK Tank. Ich bereits Naxx25 ausgerüstet. Der DK pullt den ersten Boss mitsamt buff und wundert sich, dass er zwei sec später tod ist. Meint danach ich soll Healen und als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass er es doch solange er nicht dafür ausgerüstet ist den Boss so pullen, wie es alle machen und zwar ohne Buff. Hat er gemeint dass ich nicht heilen kann. Naja ich habe die Gruppe verlassen. Weiß zwar nicht was die anderen gedacht haben, als ich abgehauen bin, da das ganze per Whisper gelaufen ist, aber das war mir dann egal. Ich werde nicht umsonst regelmäßig in Raids mitgenommen. 

Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Umgang in den normalen Inis schlimmer ist als in den Raids oder Hero Inis. In die normale Inis gehe ich auch nur selten, aber da gehts immer richtig ab.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juni 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Umgang in den normalen Inis schlimmer ist als in den Raids oder Hero Inis. In die normale Inis gehe ich auch nur selten, aber da gehts immer richtig ab.




Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, weil die Inis einfach nichts Besonderes mehr darstellen. Da rennt man durch um Marken zu farmen oder hin und wieder einen Kumpel beim Ausrüsten zu helfen. Reingehen weil es Spaß machen soll? Schwer, weil keine Herausforderung.

Deswegen werden solche Gruppen auch nicht mehr mit viel Respekt geführt, wer geht noch für eine Ini ins Team Speak? Da wird in 30 Minuten ohne etwas zu sagen durch gerannt - empfinde ich als genauso schlimm, wie wenn man unpassend miteinander umgeht.

Diese Entwicklung setzt sich jedoch bereits in den ersten Raids fort. Wie oft wurden Naxx-Raids nach Loatheb aufgelöst, weil der die falschen T7,5 Schultern gedroppt hatte, oder die richtigen weggewürfelt wurden. Die ID interessiert diese sonst sehr gut ausgerüsteten Spieler gar nicht mehr. Denen geht es nicht um den Raidspaß, sondern ausschließlich um das eine Item. Was die anderen Spieler dann mit der ID machen - egal. (in dem von mir beschriebenen Fall löste der eine Spieler eine ganze Flut von leaves aus)

Erst seit Wrath of the Lich King so? Eindeutig nein, dasselbe ging in Kara ab, als es für viele eine reine Lootinstanz wurde. "Suche Leute für Kara, Bosse inkl. Kurator down." Warum? Weil der T4 droppte...

Vielleicht hätte man grundsätzlich ein anderes Lootsystem einführen sollen, statt eines Bossitems enthält die Instanz eine riesige Schatzkammer, aus welcher man sich nach erfolgreichem Killen ALLER Bosse bedienen kann. Dann wären die Items auch wieder wertvoller, weil nur die Leute rankommen würden, die auch clearen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (2. Juni 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> @Lari
> 
> Da kann man nur sagen, du warst mit Deppen unterwegs, die keine Ahnung haben. Der DK auf 63 ist vollkommen ok als Tank, man muss halt etwas antanken lassen bis er die Aggro hat.



genau da liegt aber meiner Meinung nach der Hund begraben. Es ist doch kaum noch einer bereit (oder in der Lage) sich auf andere einzustellen. Wer gewohnt ist bis 80 durch alle inis durchgezogen zu werden, nix mehr selbst zu machen - und auch nicht zu müssen, danke blizzard für die casualisierung - der kommt doch garnicht auf die Idee, sich mal zu informieren wie ein DK tankt. Da wird dann AE rausgehaun, 3mal Pyrocrit in Folge und wenn dann der Boss ausbüchst ist - natürlich - der Tank schuld. Oder der Heiler, oder der PC weils grad lagt, oder die Tastatur spinnt, oder ... nur nie man selbst. 

ein DD hat die Aufgabe genau so viel Schaden zu machen, daß die Aggro beim Tank bleibt.
der Tank macht Aggro soviel er kann,
der Heiler heilt soviel wie nötig.

nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

Das viele Tanks (und Heiler, weil die auch dauernd angepisst werden) keine Lust mehr haben mit Randomgruppen zu gehen ist klar.


----------



## Su-Si (2. Juni 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> ich: 1 bin ich ne Frau 2. Kick und küss meine Ignorlist



Da hast du dem Guten einen Gefallen getan, so musste er dich nicht auf ignore setzen

Habe oft erlebt, wie Leute in dem Bewusstsein, sich im Recht zu befinden und etwas Dolles zu erzählen ein Eigentor geschossen haben, aber der Beitrag ist - was das angeht -  wirklich ganz oben dabei 

Sich derart unsozial zu verhalten und gleichzeitig in den allgemeinen Tenor über die Unfreundlichkeit der User einfallen... 

Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade nur, dass die Anderen geschwiegen haben. das ist nämlich auch so ein Problem: Viele lassen sich einfach zu viel bieten, um die Ini/den Raid machen zu können. Sowas bestärkt (offensichtlich gg) einige Leute in ihren Verhaltensweisen...


----------



## Lokibu (2. Juni 2009)

> Schade nur, dass die Anderen geschwiegen haben. das ist nämlich auch so ein Problem: Viele lassen sich einfach zu viel bieten, um die Ini/den Raid machen zu können. Sowas bestärkt (offensichtlich gg) einige Leute in ihren Verhaltensweisen...




Genau das ist ein Problem. Aber mit der Zeit landen diese Leute auf soviele Ignoreliste oder hören selber auf zu spielen.


----------



## Syrras (2. Juni 2009)

@Suki: Danke fürs Verlinken deiner Chars, werde extra nen twink erstellen um dich auf die Igno setzen zu können!

So long... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (2. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das ein - hier auch schon angesprochenes Problem - für den meisten Unmut sorgt:
> 
> Die "machen wir es für alle zugänglich" - "bring the player...." Mentalität von Blizzard.
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> @Suki: Danke fürs Verlinken deiner Chars, werde extra nen twink erstellen um dich auf die Igno setzen zu können!
> 
> So long...
> 
> ...




lol....


----------



## iwi (3. Juni 2009)

@suki2000

na, haste deine signaturen rausgeholt, die deine chars zeigen, tja leider zu spät, hab schon screenshots gemacht. 
kannst dich schon drauf einstellen, das demnächst beiträge im blizzard realmforum kommen. 
ich werds so schreiben das namecalling ausgeschlossen wird. 
/lol /ignore


----------



## fre_k (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab seit wochen, wen nicht monaten nichts mehr gegen meinen Heal gehört ^^. Keine Ahung, bin wohl zu gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen überhaupt dan heisst es ich habe ein schlechtes Manamanagement ^^. Aber das ist mir selber klar. ;D
Irgendwie kann ich diese Threads nicht erst nehmen....
Wen bei Gluth ein Frostmagier nach der ersten Phase iwie 30 Stacks hat ist es schnell möglich das einer sagt das es halt nicht gerade eine Top Leistung war. Wenn dafür unser Arkanmage Phase für Phase mit kaum paar Stacks durchzieht wird er dafür auch gelobt. Ist doch ganz normal...


----------



## Jeedai (3. Juni 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> @Suki: Danke fürs Verlinken deiner Chars, werde extra nen twink erstellen um dich auf die Igno setzen zu können!
> 
> So long...
> 
> ...



Hm ganz ehrlich,

das interessiert genauso, als wenn in China nen Sack Reis umfällt. Nichts gegen Chinesen und so... Ihr versteht sicherlich was ich meine.

Okay Suki, dein Beispiel war wirklich nen Eigentor. What else... Ist auch Latte Macchiato, passiert ist passiert und denke einer mehr oder weniger der einen nun nicht mehr mag, wird dich nicht sonderlich jucken. 

Um oben auf Kernthemen zurückzukommen,

ich denke bezüglich Hero Inis und Naxx 10er und auch 25er, dass es mir nur noch unter der Kategorie Farmstatus läuft. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Weil ist man ehrlich... Wer mehr als 5 mal drin war, hat die Instanz kapiert und weiß wie leicht die ist. Es ist nunmal so, das wenn sehr gut equippte 80iger in Heros gehen, die da nur durchrushen um z.b. Marken zu farmen oder halt irgendwelche Tiefenkristalle zu farmen.. Dissen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da brauch man definintv CC oder so es wird alles weggebursted. Anders sieht es z.b. Ulduar aus. Da ist der Trash teils anspruchsvoller als mancher Boss in Naxx. 

Wie oben schon mal angeführt. Sicherlich kann man auch ne härtere Tonart anführen, doch sollte man sich bewusst sein, was man gerad macht bzw. wo man sich befindet. Ob man mit irgendwelchen schlechter equippten Neulingen ist oder im internen Raid. Der Kern der Sache ist denke ich, dass die Leute denken sie haben die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen, da sie so einfach durch Naxx kamen und nun denken sie sind die ImbaPro11einelf Roxxer und haben es voll drauf. Solche Leute wird man sicherlich nicht mehr umerziehen können. die beharren steif auf ihren Glauben.

Beispiel: Wir hatten nen Heiler, der... Nennen wir es mal akzeptabel gespielt hat. Er war net die größte Leuchte, aber auch net grottenschlecht. Jedenfalls wurde er irgendwann für seine Art aus der Gilde gekickt. Hat bei einer sehr viel schlechteren Gilde angeheuert und wurde dort gleich in den Rat aufgenommen und meinte er wisse alles besser. Ende der Geschichte, auch diese vermeintlich schlechtere Gilde oder nennen wir es Gilde mit weniger Potenzial hat ihn gekickt, weil er zu arrogant war. Ende des Leides der Junge hatte sich nen Ruf gemacht und ist getranst. 

Daran sieht man, dass egal was nun ist auf lange Sicht tun sich die Leute keinen gefallen. Es ist und war schon immer so, das die Leute in einer anonymen Umgebeung (Internet) teils einfach durchdrehen und ihre RL schwächen zu kompensieren. Im Ernst... Man sollte innerlich darüber lachen... Den Menschen da machen lassen was er unbedingt will und gut ist. Im nachhinein weiß man es eh zu 99 % besser. 

Hm Kacke -.- Schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte. Ich brauch definitiv mehrzu tun auf Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ärgert euch nicht soviel, heute ist ID Reset und macht das Beste raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Best Regards

Nachtrag: Tante Edith sagt mir... Schreib noch was.



iwi schrieb:


> @suki2000
> 
> na, haste deine signaturen rausgeholt, die deine chars zeigen, tja leider zu spät, hab schon screenshots gemacht.
> kannst dich schon drauf einstellen, das demnächst beiträge im blizzard realmforum kommen.
> ...



Ähm bei allen Respekt, aber merkst du noch etwas?! Potenzieler Stalker ???? Artet das jetzt in ner Hexenjagd aus oder was. Genaus so ein Verhalten ist echt arm. Na und vielleicht hat sie sich falsch in der Situation verhalten. Vielleicht hatte sie dafür bis jetzt nicht die Einsicht und merkt es just in diesem Augenblick. Aber was jetzt hier abgeht ist einfach mal echt Arm... Unterste Schublabe! Alter Falter...


----------



## Lobgesang (3. Juni 2009)

Freundlichkeit hin oder her...

Wenn ich einen netten spieler treffe kommt er in meine fl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mit jemanden garnicht klar komme, dann setze ich ihn auf ignor. Aber das ist in der spielzeit von gut 2 jahren erst einmal vorgekommen. Vielleicht bin ich zu tollerant und sehe über vieles hinweg oder trage es den leuten nicht nach.

Nagut einige umgangsformen würde ich mir schon wünschen aber diese rsultieren nur aus meiner eigenen auffassung über edikette und die kann ich nicht von anderen erwarten.

Also alles etwas locker nehem und sich selbst eingestehen das man nicht perfekt ist.

Und ganz wichtig: ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (3. Juni 2009)

Jeedai schrieb:


> Hm ganz ehrlich,
> 
> das interessiert genauso, als wenn in China nen Sack Reis umfällt. Nichts gegen Chinesen und so... Ihr versteht sicherlich was ich meine.
> 
> ...




Du sagst es ich weiss ich hab mich net OK verhalten. Trotzdem hab ich selbst dnen 80er als gegenleistung Verzauberungen Kostenlos angeboten. Es tut mir auch leid( einsicht ist ein weg zur besserung)

P.s: Wer nun meint Leute wegen sowas zu mobben wenn ie net mal dabei waren ist schon echt arm wo die WoW Community bzw Deutschland hingeht*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tiandrace (3. Juni 2009)

Als Verzauberer tut man sich echt schwer, diesen Beruf zu maxxen ist fast unmöglich. Wo andere ne Menge Gold machen *hust* Bergbau *hust* muss man als Verzauberer richtig drum betteln mal was verzaubern zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher kann ich deine Frage gut verstehen. Ich habs immer mit den Questbelohnungen gemacht, alles was net brauchbar war wurde verwertet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher deine Frage ist verständlich und der Lösungsweg deinerseits war (du hast Einsicht gezeigt) net so gut.
Und an den Rest levelt mal Verzaubern dann reden wir weiter.. Und es ist kein Grund jemanden fertig zu machen.
Immer erst über die anderen schimpfen, die seien so unfreundlich und selbst?


----------



## Compton (3. Juni 2009)

ich seh das ein bischen anders. bei raids sollte man schon vorher gucken was die leute für equip haben daran sieht man dann auch wieviel dps sie bringen und wie gut ihr addheal ist. was man natürlich nicht sieht ist ob sie spielen können oder nicht. man sollte zwar annehemen das man es bis lvl 80 geschafft hat seine klasse zu spielen aber die realität zeigt leider oft das gegenteil. warum brauch ich hier glaub ich keinem erklären.schei** e-bay. also wenn ich einfach so leute in nen raid invite brauch ich mich auch nicht zu wundern wenns nicht klappt und das geflame losgeht. mit ner gut equipten grp hat man halt weniger probleme weil das equip evtl. fehlenden skill einfach wieder wet macht. sprich so blöd kann man garnicht spielen das man mit ner t8 eule kein dmg macht oder mit nem t8 baum nichts gehealt bekommt.

aber allgemein ist es schon extrem unfreundlich geworden. früher wurde man angeflüstert mit "kannst du mir bitte n port nach shatt machen, geb dir auch 1g für". heute heisst das meist "ey mach mir mal n port nach dl". ich zieh auch ab und zu leute einfach durch irgendwelche lowinis wenn ich langeweile hab. aber andersrum wenn ich auf nem twink bin hilft keiner mehr. früher war das noch anders. da hat dich einfach mal n 70er angewispert und hat geschrieben "lad ein ich helf euch schnell". sowas gibts irgendwie nicht mehr oder nur noch extrem selten.


----------



## Sarcz (3. Juni 2009)

Die Antwort "Stark abgebaut" führte momentan mit grossem Vorsprung.

Nun ja, ich bekommen das Gefühle nicht los, dass sich die meisten selber wie Idioten benehmen und/oder sensibler sind als die Prinzessin auf der Erbse.....


----------



## Potpotom (3. Juni 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Als Verzauberer tut man sich echt schwer, diesen Beruf zu maxxen ist fast unmöglich. .... Und an den Rest levelt mal Verzaubern dann reden wir weiter.



Hmmm... habe Verzaubern auf 450 und habe nie nach Items gefragt - weder Random noch Gildenintern. Das ab und an mal welche passen hatte ich natürlich, aber ich habe nie die grünen Items eingefordert um meinen Beruf zu skillen. Und so gaaaanz nebenbei mach tman mit einem vz auch richtig Gold... LowLvl-Staub, -Essenzen und -Splitter bringen nämlich richtig was ein. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, das man mit dem entzaubern mehr verdienen kann als mit Bergbau.

Aber ist auch Wurscht, Suki hat ja selbst erkannt das es nicht der richtige Weg war... man kann ja gerne fragen ob alle auf die Items verzichten, das ist ja kein Problem. Und in Zukunft wird sie sicher auch Rücksicht darauf nehmen ob jemand mitwürfeln möchte oder nicht bzw. die Gruppe gleich so zusammenstellen. Problem erkannt, Gefahr gebannt heisst es doch so treffend.

---

Das man jetzt in der Art und Weise nachtritt ist allerdings ein Riesenunding... jeder macht mal Fehler oder ist in dem Glauben einfach im "Recht" zu sein. Passiert jedem Mal.


----------



## Nimeroth (3. Juni 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Als Verzauberer tut man sich echt schwer, diesen Beruf zu maxxen ist fast unmöglich. Wo andere ne Menge Gold machen *hust* Bergbau *hust* muss man als Verzauberer richtig drum betteln mal was verzaubern zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der war echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab extra mit dem Main auf Verzaubern umgeskillt wegen dem vielen Gold welches man verdienen kann (ok...und wegen dem Ringe enchant).
Ich bin zwar aktuell erst bei 39x aber hab trotzdem schon ettliche hundert gold verdient.
Das ganze Zeug was man entzaubern kann in eine neue Verzauberung reinvestieren und auf eine Rolle bannen. Danach ab ins AH.

Bei meinem alten Char war das noch anders, da es noch keine Inschriftenkunde, und damit keine Rollen gab. Da hat man durchaus mal ein paar teuere
Verzauberungen ins Nirvana gehaun, aber mittlerweile lässt sich selbst mit niedrigen Verzauberungen oder eben den Mats unglaublich viel Gold machen.

Streng genommen bin ich der Meinung, daß die Verzauber Mats mit die konstantesten Güter in WoW sind. Und seit Ulduar wurd alles nochmal ein bissel
mehr wert.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Sethek (3. Juni 2009)

Die Diskussion ist soooo alt...ernsthaft, ich glaub, die hab ich das erste mal 3 Monate nach release in den offiziellen Foren gelesen. Seitdem bleibt alles beim Alten, ständig der gleiche Terz - lustigerweise aber immer nur in die eine Richtung, nämlich "Wie können die Bösewichte nur so gemein sein?"

Dabei ist das Problem in zweierlei Hinsicht evident - zum einen ist der Umgangston innerhalb der meisten communities oftmals eher dürftig. Hat wohl viele Gründe, vom geringen Altersdurchschnitt über die geringe Hemmschwelle durch den "Schutzschirm" der Anonymität über die soziale Schichtung der Spieler. Das ist nicht erst seit heute so, und WoW ist auch nicht das erste MMO, in dem es das Phänomen der Verbaldiarrhoe gehäuft gibt.

Zum anderen ist WoW aber auch das erste "massen"taugliche MMO. Das ist zwar in gewisser weise ein Segen, denn eine riesige community bedeutet eine stabile Zukunft und dauerhafte Investitionen. Allerdings bedeutet es auch durch eine Erweiterung der Zielgruppe eine wesentlich größere Anzahl an Mitspielern, die man traditionell nicht in diesem Genre vermutet hätte.

Natürlich kann man hier nicht verallgemeinern und pauschal allen "nicht-nerds" jedes Spielverständnis absprechen, aber der Trend geht doch in die Richtung, daß die vielbesungenen "casuals" in weit größerer Menge spielerisch eher ungeschickt agieren. Gilt wie gesagt nicht für alle, aber doch für eine ganz erkleckliche Menge. Auch das Interesse an der eigenen Klasse oder Spielmechaniken ist nicht immer gegeben, verständlich, auch für den Haustiersammler und Dailyquester bietet der Branchenprimus ja genug.

Was aber seit WotLK ein neues Phänomen ist - all jene, die bislang raider als verschrobene Elite sahen, die in mühevollstem Dauerwipen sich jeden Boss über Wochen hin erkämpft haben, legen neue Maßstäbe an. Jeder kann raiden, das ist die Botschaft, die auch die community lautstark verbreitet. Und, gemessen an früheren Erweiterungen, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja nun tatsächlich stark gesunken. Nur leider nicht soweit, daß auch ein Spieler, dessen einzige Spiele vor WoW Solitär und Moohrhuhnjagd waren, auch in den raids effizient wäre.

Nun zieht es aber, auch aufgrund der Botschaft, Nax wäre ein cakewalk, eben jene Spieler, die ihre Befriedigung nicht aus fast religiöser Beschäftigung mit Mechaniken und Taktiken sehen, auch zuhauf in die Raidinstanzen. Klar, zusätzlichen content nimmt man halt gerne mit. Das kennt man in den BGs schon lange, wer mit blaugrünem Questequip und den Titeln "Entdecker" oder "Jenkins" im BG-Wartekammerl seine 30 Haustiere durchjongliert, der gehört beinahe sicher zu besagter Kategorie. Jetzt hat die Welle halt auch die Raids erfasst.

Und da werbe ich für Verständnis: Nicht jede Kritik am Spielvermögen ist eine Kritik an der Person. Vielleicht möchte so mancher gescholtene auch kurz innehalten und die Gegenseite sehen. Da ist vielleicht ein Spieler, der Naxxramas in- und auswendig kennt und an einem reibungslosen Ablauf eines raids Spaß hat. In diesem Spaßempfinden wird er nun "gestört" durch Mitspieler, die für sich genommen weder das Wissen noch die Fähigkeiten noch den Ehrgeiz und schon gar nicht die Ausrüstung haben, um in dieser Instanz auch nur Anub'rekhan erfolgreich zu absolvieren.

Bei allem Verständnis für das Ablehnen von Unfreundlichkeit - bisweilen wären einige sehr gut beraten, mal zu überlegen, warum denn Genörgel und Gemotze kommen. Hinter den Bildschirmen sitzen Menschen, und auch wenn man im stillen Kämmerlein ganz alleine ist, mans chaut da kein Fernsehen sondern arbeitet mit anderen zusammen an dem Versuch, gemeinsam Spaß zu haben. Wenn das scheitert, ist in den allerseltensten Fällen immer nur einer Schuld.



Achja, und an den drolligen poster, der sich über die Motzer aufregt, die grad mal Nax25 clear haben und den großen Mann markieren: Mein main hat seit einiger Zeit den Titel Nachtherr - ich hoffe, damit qualifiziere ich mich, Aussagen treffen zu können die Substanz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dit: Der falsche Anub.


----------



## Tiandrace (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm dann habt ihr auf euren Servern Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei uns kannste keine Unmengen an Gold verdienen, ausser du hast die tollsten Rezepte. Mats im AH kannste auch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Von daher dümpel ich noch auf 430 Vz rum.


----------



## razl (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann zu diesem Thema nur sagen das ich die Leute immer Freundlich finde, geh auch viele Randoms und meist sind sie Freundlich. Keine Ahnung ob es am Realm liegt aber ich finde auf Rexxar sind alle Freundlich zumindest die meisten XD


----------



## Mindista (3. Juni 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Hmm dann habt ihr auf euren Servern Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann machst was verkehrt.

mein priester hatte mit lvl 80 verzaubern auf 430. alle questbelohnungen entzaubert, alles was beim questen droppte, entzaubert. dropps aus inis entzaubert, ohne bedarf zu klicken.

damit dann rüstungs und waffenpergamente verzaubert und ab ins ah. natürlich darf man e snet zu überzogenen preisen ins ah setzen, der rest kam dann nach und nach, zumal ich auch mit lvl 80 noch massig quests annehmen konnte.


----------



## S_PePe (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm, da hab ich ja richtig Glück. Gilde die aus 95% echten Freunden besteht, mit denen man sich auch so regelmäßig trifft, eine Altersstruktur von 24-39, keine Extreme (Dauerraidbedürfnisse oder Nörgler und Wichtigtuer), entspannter gemeinsamer Spass von Gleichgesinnten. Die mit WotLK die Möglichkeit erhalten haben, auch den Endcontent zusehen. Für uns Casuals super.

Warum bin ich also zufrieden? Ganz einfach, gleichgesinnte nette Leute um mich herum ermöglichen mir Spass am Spiel. Hatten sogar schon oft Glück mit Randoms, einige haben uns länger begleitet und wenns mal "komische" oder "Dauer-Afkler" waren, dann lacht man halt drücber oder ärgert sich 5 Minuten und sucht sich nen Neuen.

Also mit Humor sehen, nett zu anderen Mitspielern sein und wer so garnicht passt, der wird halt ignoriert. Wie häufig im Leben kann man gewissen Konflikten durch vorraussicht entgehen. 

Aber man kann trotzdem keine Mitspieler verurteilen, die nicht 24/7 in BGs oder Arena ihren PvP-Skill trainiern oder 24/7 durch die RaidInis heizen. 
Das der Eine nicht zum Anderen paßt habe ich selber zuletzt zu Zeiten von BC erfahren, als mit die straffe Organisation einer Raidgilde mit Pflichtzeiten einfach nicht geschmeckt hat. 

Was das Alles mit dem Topic zu tun hat?
 --> Sucht euch Leute, die das Spiel genauso verstehen uns spielen wie ihr!
        --> Habt ein wenig Verständnis für die anderen Spielweisen!
              --> Stört euch nicht am Geflame und wenn jemand euch mal wirklich zu blöd kommt, dann sagt es ihm/ihr einfach (+ignore)
                      ---> Das Leben wird viel entspannter!


----------



## MACerle (3. Juni 2009)

Hab stark abgenommen.

Weil man in jedem Raid, egal welcher, sich nur noch anhören kann wie sich Leute gegenseitig Beschimpfen und
Meldungen kommen wie boa du hast keine xxxx dps boa, kackboon, welcome to ignore, ey hast du kack eq is ja alles blau (wurde einem gesagt der Heroics gehen wollte um Equip zu farmen!!!!), usw. 

Schlimm, schlimm ich bin da richtig froh das ich in einer netten Gilde bin die sich über (fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nichts Beschweren.

Mein Beileid an die die sowas ertragen müssen.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2009)

Faceroll inc
1. Schreib dich nicht ab lern lesen und schreiben
2. www.seidseit.de
3. Ich wär bei deiner Arroganz, inkompetenz und kindischem Verhalten (aka "ich kann ein nein nicht vertragen sonst kick!") gar nicht mit
4. Wegen Leuten wie dir geht die Freundlichkeit flöten, du behauptest von dir du seist nett und freundlich, wenn ich deine Beiträge und Reaktionen so anschaue erinnerts mich an das Höhlenmenschen dasein....
@Iwi noch: was bist du denn für ne Witzfigur cO Aushilfs-hilfssherlock Holmes Assistent oder was?


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Also neulich im pvp habeich mich verschrieben ich wollte /g machen und habe ausversehen 7G ... darauf hat mich ein spieler beleidigt "halt dein maul du noob wegen dir verlieren wir verpiss dich einfach ... und das mehrmals ich habe die gms benachrichtigt aber nichts ist passiert gibt es noch gerechtigkeit? plötzlich flüsert der mich an und beleidigt die gilde und meine freunde auch die familie von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habs wieder gemeldet und nichts ist passiert man sollte mal blizzard ein par beschwerden wegen den gms einreichen

dazu kommt noch ich bin sher jung und sensibel wenn mich jemand beleidigt werde ich sehr schnell asuer oder traurug .... egal ich finde das einfach nur doof


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Also neulich im pvp habeich mich verschrieben ich wollte /g machen und habe ausversehen 7G ... darauf hat mich ein spieler beleidigt "halt dein maul du noob wegen dir verlieren wir verpiss dich einfach ... und das mehrmals ich habe die gms benachrichtigt aber nichts ist passiert gibt es noch gerechtigkeit? plötzlich flüsert der mich an und beleidigt die gilde und meine freunde auch die familie von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habs wieder gemeldet und nichts ist passiert man sollte mal blizzard ein par beschwerden wegen den gms einreichen

dazu kommt noch ich bin sher jung und sensibel wenn mich jemand beleidigt werde ich sehr schnell asuer oder traurug .... egal ich finde das einfach nur doof


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Dirko schrieb:


> Also neulich im pvp habeich mich verschrieben ich wollte /g machen und habe ausversehen 7G ... darauf hat mich ein spieler beleidigt "halt dein maul du noob wegen dir verlieren wir verpiss dich einfach ... und das mehrmals ich habe die gms benachrichtigt aber nichts ist passiert gibt es noch gerechtigkeit? plötzlich flüsert der mich an und beleidigt die gilde und meine freunde auch die familie von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry ich habe mich einmal verklickt^^


----------



## Part v. Durotan (12. Juli 2009)

ich empfehle nachzudenken bevor ich eine umfrage starte....
wenn man ne spaß-antwort einbaut (welche direkt die ganze umfrage sinnlos macht) sollte man vorher die möglichkeit: unverändert einbeziehen, aber das ist nicht so lustig, ich vermute einfach mal counterpush, aber mir wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



flüstert mir edith doch gerade: der herr *hust* über mir ist n ganz doller...
6 beiträge,  2 davon fullquote, und der fullgequotete auch noch relativ sinnentbährt (ich würd sagen erfunden).
allgemeiner verfall einer community? werde gleich mal erst eine umfrage starten!


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist der Grund warum mein Magier ein PvP Char geworden ist und mein pala nur noch tankt oder im Bg rumhaut...

Ich liebe es ja in Heros wenn da welche Markengeilen mitkommen mir ihrem full t8 und dann angeben das sie mehr dps als ein Magier fahren der seit 2 Tagen 80 ist >.>

Nuja mal abgesehen von den: 1293 Water PlzXxxx du k4ck00n Aufforderungen oder den /w Ehy du b00n komm zu mir (er war iwo in der pampa...) und port mich nach xyz du ar***loch sonst f1ck ich deine Mutter...

Ohne Worte sowas oder...
So sachen passieren immer öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (20. Juli 2009)

THE-O schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Seid dem ich Woltk zocke kommen immer mehr Beschwärden über meinem Heal den ich raus haue. Aber nicht nur bei mir selbst sogar bei den DDler wird oft rumgejammert das die DPS nicht (mehr)stimmt . Mir ist auch vermehrt aufgefallen das einige Spieler unfreundlich (geworden) sind da sie Naxx 25  etc clear haben und sich dadurch überlegen fühlen. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte kann man ja schon fast sagen, das Epic arogant macht. Ich weiss leider nicht wie es bei BC war würde ich aber auch gerne mal wissen.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nicht fair...Nun zu Euch. Ich würde gerne wissen wie es bei euch aussieht...
> ...



Naja die R0xx0r Fraktion ist halt sauer das sie nicht mehr die einzigen sind die mit Highend Gear in Ogri oder Strumwind rumposen und nu müssen se halt anderweitig auf sich aufmerksam machen. Ich empfehle bei solchen Leuten Raid leaven und die entsprechenen Typen Ignoren.


----------

